# السنكسار اليومى



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

نياحة القديس فيلبس احد الشمامسة السبعة وهو غير احد الاثنى عشر تلميذا ( 14 بــابة)

في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس فيلبس أحد السبعة الشمامسة ( اع5:6 ). كان من أهل قيصرية فلسطين. ولما عبر الرب يسوع له المجد بتلك الجهة وعلم بها سمع هذا القديس تعليمه وتبعه في الحال. ولما اختار الرب السبعين تلميذاّ وأرسلهم ليكرزوا ويشفوا، المرضى كان هذا التلميذ أحدهم، واختاره الرسل الإثنا عشر واحدا من السبعة الشمامسة الذين أقامهم للخدمة.

وقد بشر هذا الرسول في مدن السامرة وعمد أهلها. وهو الذى عمد أيضا سيمون الساحر الذي هلك لما قصد أن يقتنى موهبة الروح القدس بالمال.

ثم أن ملاك الرب كلم فيلبس قائلا "قم واذهب نحو الجنوب على الطريق المنحدرة من أورشليم إلى غزة التي هي برية" . فقام وذهب وإذا رجل حبشي خصي وزير لكنداكة ملكة الحبشة كان على جميع خزائنها. فهذا كان قد جاء إلى أورشليم ليسجد وكان راجعا وجالسا على مركبته وهو يقرأ في نبوة أشعياء النبي فقال الروح لفيلبس تقدم ورافق هذه المركبة، فبادر إليه فيلبس وسمعه يقرأ في سفر أشعياء النبي فقال له "العلك تفهم ما أنت تقرأ؟" ، فقال "كيف يمكنني إن لم يرشدني أحد" . وطلب فيلبس أن يصعد ويجلس معه. وأما فصل الكتاب الذي كان يقرأه فكان هذا "مثل شاة سيقت إلى الذبح ومثل خروف صامت أمام الذي يجزه هكذا لم يفتح فاه. في تواضعه انتزع قضاؤه وجيله من يخبر به لأن حياته تنتزع من الأرض" . فأجاب الخصي فيلبس وقال "أطلب إليك عن من يقول هذا النبي ، عن نفسه أم عن واحد آخر". ففتح فيلبس فاه وابتدأ من هذا الكتاب فبشره بيسوع.

وفيما هما سائران في الطريق أقبلا على ماء، فقال الخصي هو ذا ماء ماذا يمنع أن أعتمد، فقال فيلبس إن كنت تؤمن من كل قلبك يجوز، فأجاب وقال أنا أومن أن يسوع هو أبن الله، فأمر أن تقف المركبة فنزلا كلاهما إلى الماء فيلبس والخصي فعمده. ولما صعدا من الماء خطف روح الرب فيلبس فلم يبصره الخصي أيضا. وذهب في طريقه فرحا، وأما فيلبس فوجد في أشدود. وبينما هو مجتاز كان يبشر جميع المدن حتى جاء إلى قيصرية(أع 8 : 26 - 40).

وطاف بلاد آسيا وكرز فيها بالبشارة المحيية. وكان له أربع بنات يبشرن معه. ورد كثيرين من اليهود والسامرة وغيرهم إلى حظيرة الإيمان. وتنيح بسلام. صلاته تكون معنا. ولربنا المجد دائما أبدياّ. آمين


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

استشهاد القديس بندلائيمون الطبيب من نيقوميديا سنة 405م ( 15 بــابة) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 405 ميلادية استشهد القديس بندلائيمون، من مدينة نيقوميدية، كان أبوه يعبد الأصنام ولكن أمه كانت مسيحية، وقد أدباه وعلماه صناعة الطب واجتمع بقس اسمه أرمولاس فعلمه حقائق الأيمان بالمسيح وعمده.

وبلغ في الفضيلة مبلغا عاليا، وأجرى الله على يديه آيات عظيمة، من ذلك أن إنساناّ أعمى قصده ليداويه بطبه، فرشم على عينيه علامة الصليب باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس، فبرئت عيناه وعاد إليه بصره كاملا، ولما اتصل بالملك خبر شفاء هذا الأعمى، استحضره وسأله عن كيفية برء عينيه، فأعلمه أن القديس بندلائيمون أبرأهما بوضع يده عليهما، وقوله باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس، ثم أقر أمام الملك أنه مسيحي فضرب عنقه في الحال، وأمر باستحضار القديس بندلائيمون وسأله عن معتقده، فأقر أنه مسيحي، فلاطفه بأنواع كثيرة، ووعده بمواعيد جزيلة فلم يغير اعترافه ثم أغلظ له الخطاب، وهدده بأنواع العذاب فلم يتزعزع، فعاقبه بعقوبات شديدة في أيام مختلفة، تارة بالضرب والتعليق، وأخرى بالإلقاء في البحر والنار، فكان السيد المسيح يظهر له في شكل أرمولاس القس، الذي كان قد عمده وعلمه حقائق الإيمان وكان يقويه ويسير معه كأنه يشاطره كل عقوبة تقع عليه، وبعد ذلك أمر الملك بضرب عنقه، ولما تقدم إلى المكان المعد لذلك صلى وابتهل إلى السيد المسيح، فسمع صوتا من العلاء يبشره بما أعد له من النعيم السماوي، وقد سمع الجند أيضا هذا الصوت فآمنوا في الحال وتقدموا إلى الملك وأقروا بالإيمان بالسيد المسيح، فأمر الملك بضرب أعناقهم أيضا فضربت.

شفاعة الجميع تكون معنا. ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا. آمين


----------



## ميرنا (30 أكتوبر 2005)

*16 بــابة الموافق 26 اكتوبر*

نياحة البابا اغاثون البطريرك ال39 ( 16 بــابة)

في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 673 ميلادية تنيح الأب البطريرك القديس الأنبا أغاثو التاسع والثلاثون من باباوات الإسكندرية، وكان تلميذ للأب القديس بنيامين البابا الثامن، الذي اختفى زمنا من وجه مضطهد يه الخلقيدونين وترك أغاثو يواظب على وعظ المؤمنين وتثبيتهم في الإيمان المستقيم. فكان أغاثو يطوف الشوارع والأسواق في النهار في زي نجار، وفى الليل كان يتزيا بزي كاهن ويطوف البيوت أيضا واعظا ومرشدا، وظل كذلك إلى أن فتح العرب مصر وعاد الأب البطريرك بنيامين إلى مركزه.

ولما تنيح البابا بنيامين اختير هذا القديس لرتبة البطريركية الجليلة فلقي شدائد كثيرة في سبيل المحافظة على الأمانة، من ذلك أن إنسانا اسمه ثاؤدسيوس ملكي المذهب مضى إلى مدينة دمشق وتقدم إلى يزيد بن معاوية والى العرب على دمشق، وقدم له أموالا طائلة، وأخذ منه أمرا بتعينه واليا على الإسكندرية والبحيرة ومريوط، فلما تولى هذا المنصب اضطهد الأب البطريرك، وطلب منه جزية باهظة، ولكثرة شر الوالي وما صنعه مع الأب البطريرك، كرهه الشعب وتجنبوه، فأصدر أمرا بأن أي إنسان يجد البطريرك في الطريق فليقتله، فمكث الأب البطريرك في قلايته إلى أن أهلك الله هذا الشرير.

وفى زمان هذا الأب كملت عمارة كنيسة القديس مقاريوس بديره بوادي النطرون، وفى إحدى الليالي ظهر له ملاك الرب وأعلمه عن راهب قديس من دير القديس مقاريوس اسمه يوحنا موجود بالفيوم، وأمره أن يستحضره ليساعده في وعظ الشعب وتعليمه، وأخبره بأنه سيصير بطريركا بعده، فأرسل واستحضره وسلم إليه أمور الكنائس وترتيبها وتعليم المؤمنين ووعظهم،


وقد مكث هذا الأب في البطريركية مدة تسع عشرة سنة وتنيح بسلام. صلاته تكون معنا. آمين.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------


تذكار القديسين كاربوس وابولوس وبطرس ( 16 بــابة)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار القديسين كاربوس وأبوللوس وبطرس تلميذ الأنبا اشعيا المتوحد. صلاتهم تكون معنا. ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا. آمين


----------



## ميرنا (30 أكتوبر 2005)

*17 بــابة الموافق27 اكتوبر*

نياحة البابا ديوسقورس الثاني ال3 ( 17 بــابة)

في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 511 ميلادية تنيح الأب القديس ديسقورس الحادي والثلاثون من باباوات الإسكندرية. وقد قدم بطريركا بإرشاد الروح القدس بعد نياحة سلفه القديس يوحنا. كان هذا الأب وديعا في أخلاقه، فاضلا في علمه وعمله، كاملا في حياته. حتى أنه لم يكن من يشبهه في جيله. فقدم بطريركا بإرشاد الروح القدس، وكانت باكورة أعماله أنه بعد ارتقائه الكرسي المرقسي كتب رسالة جامعة إلى الأب القديس ساويرس بطريرك إنطاكية ضمنها القول عن الثالوث الأقدس المساوي في الجوهر والألوهية، ثم شرح التجسد، وأن الله الكلمة قد اتحد بجسد بشرى كامل في كل شئ بنفس عاقلة ناطقة، وانه صار معه بالاتحاد ابنا واحدا، ربا واحدا، لا يفترق إلى اثنين، وأن الثالوث واحد قبل الاتحاد وبعده، لم تدخل عليه زيادة بالتجسد.

ولما وصلت هذه الرسالة إلى الأب ساويرس، قرأها وفرح بها وتلاها على الشعب الإنطاكي، فاستبشر بها وكتب إلى القديس ديسقورس رد الرسالة يهنئه بالرئاسة المسيحية وأن يعتمد في جميع أقواله وأفعاله على الأمانة التي وضعها الثلاثمائة والثمانية عشر بنيقية، وعلى ما أمروا به من القوانين والسنن، ولما وصلت هذه الرسالة إلى الأب ديسقورس قبلها بفرح وأمر بتلاوتها فقرأت من فوق المنبر ليسمعها كل الشعب. وكان هذا الأب مداوما على التعليم والقراءة وحض الكهنة في كل بلد وتوصيتهم على حراسة الرعية.


ولما أكمل سعيه تنيح بسلام.

صلاته تكون معنا. ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا. آمين.


----------



## ميرنا (30 أكتوبر 2005)

*18 بــابة الموافق 28 اكتوبر*

نياحة البابا ثيؤفيلس 23 ( 18 بــابة)

في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 404 ميلادية تنيح الأب القديس الأنبا ثاؤفيلس الثالث والعشرون من باباوات الإسكندرية، كان تلميذا للأب القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي، وتربى عنده، وتأدب منه الأدب الروحاني.

ولما تنيح البابا تيموثاوس قدم هذا الأب مكانه، وكان عالما حافظا لكتب الكنيسة، ملما بتفاسيرها، فوضع ميامر كثيرة وأقوالا مفيدة في الحث على المحبة والرحمة، والتحذير من الدنو من الأسرار الإلهية بدون استعداد، وفى القيامة، والعذاب المعد للخطاة، وغير ذلك من التعاليم النافعة

وكان الأب القديس كيرلس ابن أخته، فاعتنى بأمر تعليمه بأن أرسله إلى الأب سرابامون بجبل شيهيت، فتفقه عنده ودرس كتب الكنيسة وعلومها وقضى هناك خمس سنوات وعاد إلى خاله، وكان ملازما للقراءة أمام الشعب. 

ولما كان البابا ثاؤفيلس عند الأب القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي سمعه ذات يوم يقول – وقد تطلع إلى أكوام كانت تجاه قلايته – أن وجدت زمانا أزلت هذه الأكوام، وبنيت مكانها كنيسة للقديس يوحنا المعمدان وأليشع النبي.

فلما قدم بطريركا تذكر ذلك القول، وكان يتحدث به كثيرا، وكان برومية امرأة غنية توفى زوجها وترك لها ولدين، فأخذتهما وأخذت معها مالا كثيرا وأيقونة الملاك روفائيل وحضرت إلى الإسكندرية، فلما سمعت باهتمام الأب البطريرك بإزالة هذه الأكوام تقدمت إليه بغيرة صادقة وقدمت له الأموال الكافية لتحقيق غرضه، وحدث بعد إتمام العمل أن ظهر تحت أحد الأكوام كنز مغطى ببلاطة نقش عليها بالقبطية ثلاثة أحرف ثيطة أي (ث)، فلما رآها الأب ثاؤفيلس علم بالروح القدس سر هذه الحروف وقال "لقد أتى الزمان الذي يظهر فيه هذا الكنز لأن الثلاث ثيطات قد اجتمعت في زمان واحد، وهم ثآؤس أي الله، ثاؤدسيوس الملك ابن أرقاديوس بن ثاؤدسيوس الكبير، وثاؤفيلس البطريرك يعنى ذاته"، ووجد أن تاريخ هذا الكنز يوافق زمان الاسكندر بن فيلبس المقدوني أي منذ سبعمائة سنة،

فأرسل الأب إلى الملك يعرفه بذلك ويطلب إليه الحضور، فحضر الملك ورأى الكنز، ثم أمر بمنح مبلغ كبير للأب ثاؤفيلس، فبنى عدة كنائس، وقد بدأها ببناء كنيسة على اسم القديس يوحنا المعمدان وأليشع النبي، ونقل جسديهما إليها، وهى التي كانت معروفة يومئذ بالديمارس، ثم كنيسة على اسم السيدة العذراء، ثم كنيسة على اسم الملاك روفائيل بالجزيرة، وسبع كنائس أخرى،

أما ولدا المرأة التي حضرت من رومية فقد رسمهما أسقفين، ولما رأى الملك صدق عزم الأب البطريرك واهتمامه ومحبته في عمارة الكنائس، أمر له بمال البرابي التي في ديار مصر كلها فحولها إلى كنائس وأماكن لإضافة الغرباء، وعين لها أوقافا وأكمل أيامه في سيرة مرضية لله، ثم انتقل من هذا العالم بسلام. صلاته تكون معنا. ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا. آمين.


----------



## ميرنا (30 أكتوبر 2005)

*19 بــابة الموافق 29 اكتوبر*

استشهاد القديس ثيؤفيلس وزوجته بالفيوم ( 19 بــابة)

في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس ثاؤفيلس وزوجته بالفيوم فى أيام دقلديانوس الملك الشرير،وذلك أن بعضهم وشى بهما عند الوالي انهما مسيحيان، فاستحضرهما الوالي وسألهما فاعترفا بالسيد المسيح له المجد فأمر أن تحفر حفرة عميقة ويلقيان فيها. ثم يردم عليهما بالحجارة، وهكذا نفذ الأمر، ونالا إكليل الشهادة.


شفاعتهما تكون معنا. آمين.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------


عقد مجمع بانطاكيه لمحاكمة بولس الساموساطي ( 19 بــابة)

في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 280م اجتمع مجمع مقدس بكنيسة إنطاكية لمحاكمة بولس الساموساطي، الذي كان من أهل ساموساط ، وقدم بطريركا على إنطاكية، وقد غرس الشيطان في عقله الاعتقاد بأن السيد المسيح إنسان عادى بسيط ، خلقه الله واصطفاه ليخلص به البشر، وأن مبتدأ المسيح بكليته من مريم، وأن اللاهوت لم يتحد به، بل صحبه بالمشيئة وأن الله إقنوم واحد، ولم يكن يؤمن بالابن ولا بالروح القدس.

فاجتمع بسببه مجمع بمدينة إنطاكية وكان ذلك فى أيام حكم الملك أورليانوس، وبطريركية الأب ديوناسيوس الرابع عشر على الإسكندرية، وذلك قبل مجمع نيقية بخمس وأربعين سنة.

ولشيخوخة الأب ديوناسيوس بطريرك الإسكندرية لم يستطع الحضور معهم، فكتب رسالة ضمنها الاعتقاد بأن السيد المسيح كلمة الله وابنه، وأنه مساو له في الجوهر وفى الألوهية والأزلية وأن الثالوث الأقدس ثلاثة أقانيم في خواصها لاهوت واحد، وأن أحد الثالوث الذي هو الابن تجسد وصار أنسانا كاملا متحدا اتحادا طبيعيا، واستشهد على ذلك بشهادات كثيرة من الكتب العتيقة والحديثة وأرسل الرسالة مع قسيسين من علماء الكنيسة.

واجتمع الثلاثة عشر أسقفا والقسيسان، وحضر بولس المذكور، وسألوه عن بدعته التي ينادى بها فأقر ولم ينكرها، فدحض الآباء مزاعمه، وقرءوا عليه رسالة الأب ديوناسيوس، وأسمعوه قول الرسول عن السيد المسيح كلمة الله، وأنه " بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره" (عب 1 : 3) فلم يقبل قولهم، ولم يرجع عن عقيدته الفاسدة، فقطعوه وحرموه هو وكل من يقول بقوله، ونفوه عن كرسيه. ووضع الآباء قوانين هي إلى اليوم بيد المؤمنين يتبعونها، ويشترعون بفرائضها، بركة صلواتهم تكون معنا. آمين.


----------



## ميرنا (30 أكتوبر 2005)

*20 بــابة الموافق 30 اكتوبر*

نياحة القديس يوحنا القصير الشهير بابي يحنس ( 20 بــابة)

في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس الضياء العظيم الإيغومانس الأنبا يوأنس القصير، كان من أهل بتسا بصعيد مصر. وكان وأخ له من أبوين صالحين خائفين من الله، غنيين في الإيمان والأعمال الصالحة.

ولما بلغ يوأنس الثامنة من عمره تحول قلبه عن أباطيل العالم وشهواته وأمجاده واشتاق للرهبنة، فحركته نعمة الله أن يمضى إلى برية شيهيت، وهناك اهتدى إلى شيخ قديس مجرب ، يقال له أنبا بمويه من البهنسا وسأله أن يسمح له بالإقامة عنده فقال له الشيخ مختبرا "يا إبنى ، إنك لا تقدر على الإقامة معنا لأن هذه برية متعبة، والساكنون فيها يقتاتون من عمل أيديهم فضلا عن الصوم الكثير والصلاة والنوم على الأرض والتقشف، فارجع إلى العالم وعش في التقوى"، فقال له الأنبا يوأنس "لا تردني يا أبى من أجل الله لأني أتيت لأكون تحت طاعتك وفى صلاتك، فإذا قبلتني فإني أؤمن أن الرب يطيب قلبك على".

ولما كان من عادة الأب بمويه أنه لا يعمل بعجلة، فقد سأل السيد المسيح أن يكشف له أمر هذا الشاب، فظهر له ملاك الرب قائلا: اقبله فإنه سيكون إناء مختارا، فأدخله الأب بمويه وقص شعر رأسه، وأخذ ثياب الرهبنة ولبث يصلى عليها ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليالي، وعندما ألبسه إياها رأى ملاكا يصلب عليها،

وابتدأ القديس يوأنس بنسك عظيم وأعمال فاضلة، وفى أحد الأيام أراد الأب بمويه أن يمتحنه فطرده من عنده قائلا: لا أقدر أن أسكن معك، فأقام سبعة أيام خارج باب القلاية، وفى كل يوم كان يخرج الأب بمويه ويقرعه بجريدة نخل، فيسجد له قائلا "أخطأت" ، وفى اليوم السابع خرج الشيخ قاصدا الكنيسة، فرأى سبعة ملائكة معهم سبعة أكاليل يضعونها على رأس يوأنس، ومن ذلك اليوم صار عنده مكرما مبجلا.

وحدث يوما أن الأنبا بمويه وجد عودا يلبسا فأعطاه لأنبا يوأنس وقال له: خذ هذا العود واغرسه واسقه، فأطاعه وصار يسقيه كل يوم مرتين وكان الماء يبعد عن سكنهما مقدار إثنى عشر ميلا، وبعد ثلاث سنين نما العود وصار شجرة مثمرة، فأخذ الشيخ من الثمرة وطاف بها على الشيوخ قائلا "خذوا وكلوا من ثمرة الطاعة" ، ولا تزال هذه الشجرة باقية في المكان الذي فيه ديره،

ومرض الأب بمويه اثنتي عشرة سنة، وكان الأب يوأنس يخدمه طول هذه المدة، ولم يسمع من معلمه في أثنائها قط أنه قصر في خدمته، لأن القديس بمويه كان شيخا ذا اختبار، وقد جرب كثيرا وأضناه المرض حتى صار كالعود اليابس ليكون قربانا مختارا، وعند نياحته جمع الشيوخ وأمسك بيد الأنبا يوأنس وسلمه لهم قائلا "احتفظوا بهذا لأنه ملاك وليس إنسان" ، وأوصاه أن يقيم في المكان الذي غرس فيه الشجرة،وبعد هذا أتى أخوه الكبير وترهب عنده وصار هو أيضا راهبا فاضلا.

ولما صيروا الأنبا يوأنس قمصا على كنيسته، حدث أنه لما وضع الأب البطريرك ثاؤفيلس يده على رأسه، أن أتى صوت من السماء سمعه الحاضرون قائلا "مستحق، مستحق" ، وقد امتاز هذا القديس بأنه كان وقت خدمة الأسرار يعرف من يستحق القربان ومن لا يستحقه من المتقدمين للتناول، وكان الأب البطريرك الأنبا ثاؤفيلس قد بنى كنيسة للثلاثة فتية بالإسكندرية، ورغب إحضار أجسادهم ووضعها فيها، فاستحضر القديس يوأنس وكلفه السفر إلى بابل الكلدانيين وإحضار الأجساد المقدسة، وبعد إحجام كثير قبل القيام بهذه المهمة الشاقة، وخرج من عند البطريرك فحملته سحابة إلى بابل فدخل المدينة وشاهد آثارها وأنهارها وقصورها ووجد أجساد القديسين، ولما شرع في نقلها من مكانها، خرج صوت من الأجساد المقدسة يقول له: إن هذه إرادة الله، أنهم لا يفارقون هذا المكان إلى يوم القيامة، ولكن لأجل محبة البطريرك ثاؤفيلس وتعبك أيضا،عليك أن تعرف البطريرك أن يجمع الشعب في الكنيسة ويأمر بتعمير القناديل ولا يوقدها، ونحن سنظهر في الكنيسة بعلامة تعرفونها في ذلك الحين، فانصرف عائدا إلى الإسكندرية، وعرف البطريرك بما قاله القديسون، وقد حدث عندما كان البطريرك والشعب بالكنيسة أن القناديل أنارت فجأة فأعطوا المجد لله.

وفى أحد الأيام دخل أحد الرهبان قلاية الأنبا يوأنس، فوجده راقدا وملائكة يروحون عليه،

وبعد ذلك أغار البربر على البرية فتركها، وعندما سئل في ذلك أجاب بأنه لم يتركها خوفا من الموت ولكن لئلا يقتله بربري فيذهب إلى الجحيم بسببه، وأنه لا يريد أن يكون في راحة، وغيره في عذاب بسببه، لأنه وان كان مقومه في العبادة إلا أنه أخوه في الصورة، ثم قصد جبل الأنبا أنطونيوس عند القلزم وسكن بجوار قرية هناك، فرزقه الله رجلا مؤمنا كان يخدمه،ولما أراد الرب نياحته وإنهاء غربته في هذا العالم، أرسل إليه قديسيه أبو مقار وأنطونيوس ليعزياه ويعرفاه بانتقاله، فمرض مرضا بسيطا وأرسل الخادم ليأتي له بشيء من القرية وكان ذلك ليلة الأحد، فحضرت الملائكة وجماعة القديسين وتسلموا نفسه الطاهرة وصعدوا بها إلى السماء، وعندما عاد الخادم رأى نفس القديس وجماعة القديسين يحيطون بها، والملائكة يرتلون أمامها وفى مقدمة الكل واحد منظره مثل الشمس يرتل، ودهش الخادم لهذا المنظر الرائع فأتاه ملاك وعرفه عن اسم كل واحد من القديسين بقوله له هذا أنبا باخوم، وهذا أبو مقار، إلى آخره فقال له الخادم: " ومن هذا المتقدم المنير كالشمس؟" فأجابه "هذا أنطونيوس أبو جميع الرهبان"، ولما وصل الخادم إلى المغارة وجد جسد القديس ساجدا إلى الأرض، لأنه أسلم روحه في حال سجوده، فبكى بكاء عظيما، وأسرع إلى أهل القرية وأعلمهم بما حدث، فحضروا وحملوا جسده المقدس بكرامة عظيمة، وفى دخوله المدينة أجرى الله من جسده عجائب كثيرة.


صلاته تكون معنا، ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا. آمين.


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

التذكار الشهري لوالدة الاله القديسة مريم العذراء ( 21 بــابة)

فى مثل هذا اليوم نعيد بتذكار السيدة العذراء الطاهرة البكر البتول الذكية مريم والدة الإله الكلمة أم الرحمة، الحنونة شفاعتها تكون معنا . آمين .

نياحة يوئيل النبي ( 21 بــابة)

في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح النبي العظيم يوئيل بن فنوئيل من سبط راؤبين وقد تنبأ في زمان أسا بن أبيا بن رحبعام بن سليمان ،ووعظ الشعب وبكتهم ؛ وتنبأ على حلول الرب بصهيون ، وعلى آلامه ، وعلى حلول الروح القدس المعزى على التلاميذ الأطهار في يوم العنصرة ، كما أنبا أنهم يتنبئون ؛ هم وبنوهم وبناتهم ويحلم شيوخهم أحلاما ويرى شبابهم رؤى ، وتنبأ النبي يوئيل على خروج شريعة الإنجيل من صهيون إذ قال " ومن بيت الرب يخرج ينبوع ويسقى وادي السنط (يوئيل 3 : 18) ، وأبان أن الحروب بعد مجيء المسيح تقوم في الأرض، وتكلم عن القيامة قبل مجيء السيد المسيح بأكثر من ألف سنة ، وان الشمس والقمر يظلمان والنجوم تحجز لمعانها (يوئيل 3 :15) وتوفى في شيخوخة صالحة . صلاته تكون معنا آمين.

نقل جسد لعازر حبيب المسيح ( 21 بــابة)

في مثل هذا اليوم نعيد بتذكار نقل أعضاء لعازر الذي أقامه الرب من بين الأموات. فقد نقلها أحد الملوك المسيحيين إلى مدينة القسطنطينية ، وذلك أنه لما سمع أنها في جزيرة قبرص، أرسل قوما أمناء من رؤساء الكهنة إلى الجزيرة فوجدوا الجسد المقدس موضوعا في تابوت رخام، ومدفونا تحت الأرض وقد نقش على التابوت "هذا هو جسد لعازر صديق الرب يسوع، الذي أقامه من الأموات بعد أن مكث مدفونا أربعة أيام" ، ففرحوا به وحملوه إلى مدينة القسطنطينية. وخرج الكهنة ونقلوه بإكرام كثير، ووقار عظيم، وصلوات وبخور. ووضع في هيكل إلى أن بنيت له كنيسة فنقل إليها وعيد له فيها. شفاعته تكون معنا . آمين .

نياحة القديس الانبا رويس (فريج) ( 21 بــابة)

في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 1405 ميلادية - 1121 للشهداء تنيح القديس فريج المعروف بالقديس رويس ، كان القديس من ضيعة صغيرة بالأعمال الغربية تسمى منية بمين . وكان اسم أبيه اسحق وأمه سارة . ولما ولد سمياه فريج وكان يعمل مع والده في الفلاحة وكان له قعود ( جمل ) صغير يبيع عليه الملح وحدثت ضائقة للمسيحيين فجاء إلى مصر وصار يتنقل من جهة إلى أخرى ولم يكن له مبيت ولا مأوى وكان يقضى أغلب ليله ساهرا في الصلاة والنوح ولم يقتن رداء ولا ثوبا ولا عمامة بل كان عريانا إلا ما يستر به جسمه . وكان مكشوف الرأس ومنظره كسواح البراري ، وعيناه محمرتين من كثرة البكاء ولم يحلق شعر رأسه مطلقا وكان قليل الكلام . وذات مرة ضربه أحد الأشرار بقسوة زائدة فلم يفتح فاه ة وكان حاضرا في ذلك الوقت القديس مرقس الأنطونى فانتهره وفى أخر أيام حياته كان يقول "يا عذراء خذيني ، لأن الحمل ثقيل علي" ، ويعنى بذلك تقل حمل خطايا الشعب التي كثيرا ما كان ينهاهم عنها فلا يستمعون لكلامه وكان معاصرا للقديس البابا متاؤس البطريرك السابع والثمانين والقديس مرقصي الأنطونى في زمان السلطان الملبه الظاهر برقوق .

ومن غريب أمره أنه حبس ذاته داخل محزن صغير عند أحد تلاميذه المدعو ميخائيل البناء بمنية السيرج وأقام تسع سنين في ذلك المكان حتى تنيح في 21 طوبة سنة 1121 للشهداء ودفن بكنيسة العذراء بالخندق وله عدة عجائب تتضمن أشفية وتنبؤات وإنقاذ كثيرين من ضيفاتهم صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا أمين .


----------



## ميرنا (1 نوفمبر 2005)

استشهاد القديس لوقا الانجيلي ( 22 بــابة)

في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس لوقا الإنجيلي الطبيب . وهو من السبعين رسولا الذين ورد ذكرهم في الإصحاح العاشر من إنجيله . وكان يصحب بطرس وبولس ويكتب أخبارهما . وبعد نياحة هذين الرسولين مكث هذا القديس يبشر في نواحي رومية . فاتفق عابدو الأوثان واليهود فيما بينهم وتوجهوا إلى نيرون الملك ووشوا له بأنه قد رد بسحره جماعة كثيرة إلى تعليمه فأمر بإحضاره . ولما علم القديس لوقا بذلك أعطي ما كان عنده من الكتب لرجل صياد وقال له "احتفظ بهذه عندك فإنها تنفعك وتريك طريق الله" . ولما مثل أمام نيرون الملك قال له الملك "إلى متي تضل الناس ؟" ، فأجابه القديس "انا لست ساحرا ، ولكني رسول يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحي" . فأمر إن يقطع ساعده الأيمن قائلا "اقطعوا هذه اليد التي كانت تعلم" فقال له القديس "نحن لا نكره الموت والانطلاق من العالم ولكي تعرف قوة سيدي" تناول يده المقطوعة والصقها في مكانها فالتصقت ، ثم فصلها فانفصلت . فتعجب الحاضرون . عند ذلك آمن الوزير وزوجته ، وجمع كثير قيل إن عدتهم مائتان وست وسبعين ، فكتب الملك قضيتهم وأمر بان تؤخذ رؤوسهم مع الرسول لوقا . وهكذا تمت شهادتهم . وجعل جسد القديس في كيس شعر والقي في البحر . وبتدبير الله قذفته الأمواج إلى جزيرة ، فوجد رجل مؤمن ، فأخذه وكفنه ودفنه. وقد كتب هذا القديس إنجيله المنسوب إليه وكذلك سفر أعمال الرسل موجها القول لتلميذه ثاؤفيلس الذي كان من الأمم . ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (3 نوفمبر 2005)

نياحة البابا يوساب الاول 52 ( 23 بــابة)

في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 841 ميلادية تنيح الاب القديس الانبا يوساب الثاني والخمسون من باباوات الإسكندرية . كان من أولاد عظماء منوف وأغنيائها ، ولما انتقل أبواه وتركاه رباه بعض المؤمنين . ولما كبر قليلا تصدق بأكثر أمواله ، ثم قصد برية القديس مقاريوس ، وترهب عند شيخ قديس. ولما قدم الانبا مرقس الثاني التاسع والأربعون من باباوات الإسكندرية ، وسمع بسيرته دعاه إليه . ولما أراد العودة إلى البرية رسمه قسا وأرسله . فمكث هناك مدة إلى إن تنيح الانبا سيماؤن الثاني الحادي والخمسون ، وظل الكرسي شاغرا إلى إن اتفق بعض الأساقفة مع بعض من عامة الإسكندرية علي تقدمة شخص متزوج كان قد رشاهم بالمال. فلما علم بقية الأساقفة أنكروا عليهم عملهم هذا وطلبوا إلى الله إن يرشدهم إلى من يريده فأرشدهم إلى هذا الاب . فتذكروا سيرته الصالحة ، وتدبيره حينما كان عند الاب الانبا مرقس ، وأرسلوا بعض الأساقفة لإحضاره . فصلي هؤلاء إلى الله قائلين "نسألك يارب إن كنت قد اخترت هذا الاب لهذه الربتة ، فلتكن علامة ذلك إننا نجد بابه مفتوحا عند وصولنا إليه" . فلما وصلوا وجدوا بابه مفتوحا ، حيث كان يودع بعض زائريه من الرهبان . وإذ هم بإغلاق الباب رآهم مقبلين فاستقبلهم بفرح وأدخلهم قلايته . فلما دخلوا امسكوه وقالوا له "مستحق" . فصاح وبكي وبدا يظهر لهم نقائصه وعثراته ، فلم يقبلوا منه ، وأخذوه إلى ثغر الإسكندرية ووضعوا عليه اليد . ولما جلس علي الكرسي المرقسي اهتم بالكنائس كثيرا . وكان يشتري بما يفضل عنه من موارده أملاكا ويوقفها علي الكنائس. وكان كثير التعليم للشعب لا يغفل عن أحد منهم فحسده الشيطان وسبب له أحزانا كثيرة . من ذلك إن أسقف تنيس وأسقف مصر أغاظا شعب كرسيهما فأنكر هذا الاب عليهما ذلك ، وطلب إليهما مرارا كثيرة إن يترفقا برعيتهما ، فلم يقبلا منه نصيحة ، وإستغاثت رعيتهما قائلة إن أنت أرغمتنا علي الخضوع لهما تحولنا إلى ملة أخرى ، وإذ اجتهد كثيرا في الصلح بين الفريقين ولم ينجح ، دعا الأساقفة من سائر البلاد وأطلعهم علي أمر الأسقفين وتبرا من عملهما ، فكتبوا جميعهم بقطعهما . فلما سقطا مضيا إلى الوالي بالقاهرة ، ولفقا علي الاب قضية كاذبة ، فأرسل الوالي أخاه مع بعض الجند لإحضار البطريرك . ولما وصلوا إليه جرد أخو الأمير سيفه ، وأراد قتله ، ولكن الله أمال يده عنه فجاءت الضربة في العمود فانكسر السيف . فازداد الأمير غضبا وجرد سكينا وضرب الاب في جنبه بكل قوته ، فلم تنل منه شيئا سوي إن قطعت الثياب ولم تصل إلى جسمه فتحقق الأمير إن في البطريرك نعمة إلهية ووقاية سماوية تصده عن قتله ، فاحترمه وأتى به إلى أخيه ، واعلمه بما جري له معه ، فاحترمه الحاكم ايضا وخافه ، ثم أستخبره عن القضية التي رفعت عليه ، فاثبت له عدم صحتها واعلمه بأمر الأسقفين ، فاقتنع وأكرمه ، وأمر بان لا يعارضه أحد في رسامة ، أوعزل أحد من الأساقفة ، أو في أي عمل يختص بالبيعة. وكان مداوما علي وعظ الخطاة وردع المخالفين ، مثبتا الشعب علي الإيمان المستقيم الذي تسلمه من أبائه ، مفسرا لهم ما استشكل عليهم فهمه ، حارسا لهم بتعاليمه وصلواته . وقد اظهر الله تعالي علي يدي هذا الاب عجائب كثيرة . ولما اكمل هذه السيرة المرضية تنيح بسلام بعد إن أقام علي الكرسي تسع عشرة سنة . وفي الرهبنة تسعا وثلاثين . وقبلها نيفا وعشرين سنة . صلاته تكون معنا امين .




استشهاد القديس ديوناسيوس اسقف كورنثوس ( 23 بــابة)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار شهادة القديس ديوناسيوس أسقف كورنثوس ، الذي استشهد في ايام دقلديانوس ومكسيميانوس ، بعد إن عذب بعذابات كثيرة في سبيل الإيمان بالمسيح له المجد . وأخيرا ضرب عنقه بالسيف فنال إكليل المجد الأبدي . 

صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين


----------



## ميرنا (3 نوفمبر 2005)

نياحة انبا ايلاريون الكبير الراهب سنة 188 للشهداء ( 24 بــابة)

في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 472 ميلادية تنيح الاب البار المجاهد القديس إيلاريون الراهب المتوحد . كان من أهل غزة . ابنا لأبوين وثنيين وقد أدباه بالعلوم اليونانية ، ولما بلغ فيها وفاق أقرانه اشتاق إلى إتقانها ، ولم يكن هناك من يوصله إلى غايته . فقصد مدينة الإسكندرية ودخل مدرستها ، فحصل منها علي علوم كثيرة ، وحركته الغيرة الإلهية إن يدرس علوم المسيحية ايضا ، فطلبها وقراها . وكان الاب ألكسندروس يشرح له ما عسر عليه فهمه ، فلم يلبث إن آمن بالسيد المسيح له المجد فعمده الاب البطريرك ونال النعمة الإلهية ، وأقام عنده زمانا قليلا ، ثم قصد القديس العظيم أنطونيوس ، فلما رآه دهش من عظيم هيبته ، وحسن طلعته المشرقة بنعمة الروح القدس . فتخشع قلبه ومال إلى التمسك بسيرة الرهبانية فخلع الثياب العالمية وارتدي ثوب الرهبنة وابتدأ يزاول أعمالها بحرارة زائدة ، مقتديا في ذلك بالقديس أنطونيوس معلمه ، وبعد زمن يسير بلغه خبر موت والديه فعاد إلى بلده واخذ ما تركاه ووزعه علي الفقراء والمحتاجين . ثم دخل أحد أديرة الشام ، وهناك سلك في كل باب من النسك مسلكا عظيما . وكان يصوم الاسبوع كاملا ، ويتغذى بالبقول والحشائش . فاستنار عقله وأعطاه الرب نعمة النبوة وعمل الآيات . وبعد مدة من الزمان ترهب القديس ابيفانيوس في هذا الدير، فسلمه رئيسه للقديس إيلاريون. فأدبه بآداب الرهبنة وعلمه علوم الكنيسة ، وتنبأ عنه انه سيصير أسقفا علي قبرص . وبلغ هذا الاب من العمر ثمانين سنة منها عشر سنين في منزل والده . وسبع سنين في مدينة الإسكندرية . وثلاث وستون سنة في العبادة . ثم تنيح بشيخوخة صالحة مرضية لله ، وقد مدحه القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم في بعض مقالاته وذكره القديس باسيليوس في بعض نسكياته . صلاته تكون معنا امين .

استشهاد القديس بولس ولونجينوس ودينا ( 24 بــابة)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار شهادة القديسين بولس ولنجينوس الشهيدين والقديسة دينه الشهيدة . شفاعتهم تكون معنا . 

ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (4 نوفمبر 2005)

تكريس كنيسة الشهيد يوليوس الاقفهصي كاتب سير الشهداء ( 25 بــابة)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار تكريس كنيسة القديس يوليوس الإقفهصي ، وقد استشهد هذا القديس بطوة وذلك بعد هلاك دقلديانوس وتملك قسطنطين قبل إن يعتمد بمدة يسيرة ، فلما اعتمد وانتشرت المملكة المسيحية ، وبنيت الكنائس علي أسماء الشهداء الذين قتلهم الملوك الوثنيون ، سمع الملك قسطنطين بخبر القديس يوليوس ، وكيف أقامه الله هو وغلمانه للاهتمام بأجساد الشهداء ، حيث كان يحمل أجسادهم ويكفنهم ويكتب سيرهم ، وكيف استشهد أخيرا . وقد امتدح الملك سيرة هذا القديس وطوب فعله وأرسل أموالا إلى ديار مصر ، وأمر إن تبني له كنيسة بالإسكندرية ، فبنيت ونقل جسده إليها وكرسها الاب البطريرك ألسكندروس وبعض الأساقفة ، ورتب لها عيدا في هذا اليوم .

شفاعته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (5 نوفمبر 2005)

استشهاد القديس تيمون الرسول احد السبعين واحد الشمامسة السبعة ( 26 بــابة)

في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس تيمون الرسول ، وهو أحد السبعين رسولا الذين انتخبهم الرب وميزهم . كان لهذا القديس من المواهب القدرة علي شفاء المرضي إخراج الشياطين . قد لازم الرب حتى صعوده إلى السماء ، بعدها ثابر علي خدمة التلاميذ ، إلى إن حلت عليهم جميعا نعمة الروح القدس . انتخبه التلاميذ من بين السبعة الشمامسة الذين أقاموهم لخدمة الموائد ، قد شهد عنهم الكتاب "انهم كانوا ممتلئين نعمة حكمة" . بعد إن أقام في خدمة الشمامسة مدة وضعوا عليه اليد أسقفا علي مدينة بسري الغربية من أعمال البلقاء ، فبشر فيها بالمسيح ، وعمد كثيرين من اليونانيين اليهود . فقبض عليه الوالي عذبه بعذابات كثيرة ، أخيرا احرقه بالنار ، فنال إكليل الشهادة . صلاته تكون معنا امين .


تذكار السبع شهداء بجبل انطونيوس ( 26 بــابة)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار السبعة الشهداء الذين استشهدوا علي يد البربر بجبل القديس العظيم الانبا انطونيوس اب الرهبان . 

صلاة الجميع تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

استشهاد القديس مكاريوس اسقف فاو بأدكو ( 27 بــابة)

في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد الاب المغبوط القديس مقاريوس أسقف إدكو . وقد تم فيه كلام النبي داود "طوبى للرجل الذي لم يتبع مشورة المنافقين . ولم يقف في طريق الخطاة . ولم يجلس في مجالس المستهزئين ، لكن في ناموس الرب مسرته وفي ناموسه يلهج نهارا وليلا " . هذا القديس هو الذي حفظ وصية سيده ، وتاجر بالوزنة فربح ، فكم من الآيات والعجائب آجراها الله علي يديه ، منها انه لما كان في مدينة إدكو كان عندما يصعد علي المنبر ليعظ الشعب يكثر من البكاء ، ولما سأله بعض تلاميذه عن سبب بكائه ، قال له كان ينظر خطايا الشعب وأعمالهم الرديئة ، وذات مرة رأي السيد المسيح في الهيكل والملائكة يقدمون له أعمال الشعب واحدا فواحدا ، وسمع صوتا يقول "لماذا تتوانى يا أسقف عن وعظ شعبك " فقال " يا رب انهم لا يقبلون كلامي" . فقال يجب علي الأسقف إن يعظ الشعب ، فان قبلوا ، وإلا فدمهم علي رؤوسهم". ولما دعوه للذهاب إلى مجمع خلقيدونية مع الاب ديسقورس ووصلا إلى قصر الملك منعه الحجاب من الدخول لحقارة ملبسه حتى عرفهم الاب ديسقورس انه أسقف إدكو . ولما دخل وسمع قول المخالفين في السيد المسيح ، حرم الملك في المجمع وقد استعد إن يسلم نفسه للموت في سبيل المحافظة علي الإيمان الأرثوذكسي ، فنفوه مع الاب ديسقورس إلى جزيرة غاغرا ، ومن هناك أرسله الاب ديسقورس مع تاجر مؤمن إلى الإسكندرية قائلا له "إن لك هناك إكليل شهادة" . فلما وصل إلى مدينة الإسكندرية واتفق وصول رسول الملك بكتاب فيه الأمانة الجديدة الخلقدونية القائلة بالطبيعتين ، وقد أوصاه الملك قائلا بان من يكتب اسمه أولا علي هذه الأمانة يصير بطريركا علي المدينة . فكان بالمدينة مقدم القسوس اسمه بروتاريوس ، وقد اخذ الكتاب ليكتب اسمه أولا ، فذكره القديس مقاريوس الأسقف بالقول الذي قاله له الاب ديسقورس عند ذهابه إلى المجمع وهو "انك ستستولي علي كنيستي بعدي . فتذكر الكلام وتوقف عن الكتابة فلما علم رسول الملك إن الأسقف غير موافق علي أمانة الملك ، ولم يكتب اسمه ايضا وثب علي الأسقف وركله فتنيح علي الأثر ونال إكليل الشهادة . وأخذه المؤمنون ودفنوه مع جسدي يوحنا المعمدان واليشع النبي ، فتحقق بذلك ما قاله هذان القديسان في الرؤيا بهذا الاب الأسقف ، إن جسده سيكون مع جسديهما ، وقد انتقل إلى السيد المسيح فائزا بإكليل المجد . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (9 نوفمبر 2005)

بــابة الموافق 7 نوفمبر


استشهاد القديس ماركيانوس ومرقوريوس ( 28 بــابة)

في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 351 ميلادية استشهد القديسان العظيمان مركيانوس ومرقوريوس ، وقد كانا تلميذين للأب القديس بولس الشهيد بطريرك مدينة القسطنطينية ، وسبب استشهادهما هو إن الملك قسطنطينوس بن قسطنطين لما انتصر ، وافق بما قاله اريوس فعارضه الاب بولس البطريرك فنفاه إلى بلاد الأرمن حيث قتل مخنوقا . وكان هذان القديسان قد بكيا عليه يوم نفيه . ووصفا الملك قائلين "انه يعتقد اعتقاد اريوس المحروم" ، فوشي بهما أحد الأريوسيين لدي الملك حيث كان بإحدى الضياع . فاستحضرهما وأمر بقتلهما بالسيف . فقتلا ودفنا وبقيا إلى زمان القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم الذي لما اطلع علي قضيتهما أرسل فاحضر جسديهما المكرمين إلى مدينة القسطنطينية . وبني لهما هيكلا ونقل جسديهما إليه . وعيد لهما . صلاتهما تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (9 نوفمبر 2005)

استشهاد القديس ديمتريوس التسالونيكي ( 29 بــابة)

في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس العظيم ديمتريوس ، في زمن مكسيميانوس الملك . وكان شابا مسيحيا تقيا من أهل مدينة تسالونيكي . وقد حصل علي علوم كثيرة وبالأكثر علوم الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية . وكان يعلم دائما وينذر باسم السيد المسيح ، فرد كثيرين إلى الإيمان فسعوا به لدي الملك مكسيميانوس فأمر بإحضاره واتفق عند حضوره إن كان عند الملك رجل مصارع ، قوي الجسم ، ضخم التكوين . قد فاق أهل زمانه بقوته . وكان الملك يحبه ويفتخر به حتى انه خصص أموالا طائلة جائزة لمن يتغلب عليه . فتقدم رجل مسيحي يسمي نسطر من بين الحاضرين وقتئذ وسال القديس ديمتريوس إن يصلي من اجله ، ويصلب بيده المقدسة علي جسمه فصلي عليه القديس ورشمه بعلامة الصليب المقدس الذي لا يغلب كل من اعتمد عليه . ومن ثم تقدم وطلب مصارعة ذلك القوي الذي يعتز به الملك . ولما صارعه انتصر عليه . فاغتم الملك لذلك وخجل وتعجب كيف تغلب نسطر عليه ، وسال الجند عن سر ذلك فاعلموه إن رجلا يدعي ديمتريوس صلي عليه وصلب علي وجهه . فغضب الملك علي القديس وأمر بضربه إلى إن يبخر لألهته ويسجد لها . ولما لم يطعه أمر بطعنه بالحراب حتى يتمزق جسمه ويموت . فاعلموا القديس بذلك ليخيفوه لعله ينثني عن الإيمان بالمسيح ويسجد للأصنام. فقال لهم : اعملوا ما شئتم . فأنني لا اسجد ولا أبخر إلا لربي يسوع الإله الحق . فضربه الجند بالحراب إلى إن اسلم روحه الطاهرة . ولما طرحت جثته المقدسة أخذها بعض المسيحيين ، ووضعوها في تابوت من الرخام وبقي مخفيا إلى إن انقضي زمن الاضطهاد ، فأظهره الذي كان موضوعا عنده . وبنيت له كنيسة عظيمة بتسالونيكي ، ووضعوا جسده فيها . وكانت تجري باسمه عجائب كثيرة . ويسيل منه كل يوم دهن طيب فيه شفاء لمن يأخذه بأمانة ، وخاصة في يوم عيده فانه في ذلك اليوم يسيل منه اكثر من كل يوم أخر إذ يسيل من حوائط الكنيسة ومن الأعمدة . ومع كثرة المجتمعين فانهم جميعا يحصلون عليه بما يرفعونه عن الحوائط ويضعونه في أوعيتهم . ومن عاين ذلك من الكهنة الأبرار وحكى وشهد به . 

شفاعته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .



نياحة البابا غبريال السابع 95 ( 29 بــابة)

تذكار نياحة البابا غبريال السابع 95 . صلواته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما إبديا امين


تذكار الاعياد الثلاثة البشارة والميلاد والقيامة ( 29 بــابة


----------



## ميرنا (9 نوفمبر 2005)

ظهور راس مارمرقس الانجيلي الرسولي وتكريس كنيسته سنة 360ش ( 30 بــابة)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار تكريس كنيسة القديس البتول مار مرقس الإنجيلي كاروز الديار المصرية ، وظهور رأسه المقدس بمدينة الإسكندرية . صلاته تكون معنا امين .


نياحة القديس ابراهيم المتوحد ( 30 بــابة)

في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح الاب العظيم في القديسين العابد المجاهد إبراهيم المتوحد . كان هذا الاب من مدينة منوف ابنا لأبوين مسيحيين من ذوي الثراء . فلما كبر اشتاق إلى الرهبنة ، فقصد أخميم ، ومن هناك وصل إلى القديس باخوميوس حيث البسه ثياب الرهبنة، فاضني جسده بالنسك والعبادة ، وأقام عنده ثلاثة وعشرين سنة ثم رغب الوحدة في بعض المغارات فسمح له القديس باخوميوس بذلك ، وكان يصنع شباكا لصيد السمك . وكان أحد العلمانيين يأتي إليه ويأخذ عمل يديه ويبيعه ويشتري له فولا ، ويتصدق عنه بالباقي . وأقام علي هذا الحال ست عشرة سنة ، كانت مئونته في كل يوم منها عند المساء ربع قدح فول مبلول مملح . ولان اللباس الذي كان قد خرج به من الدير قد تهرأ ، فانه ستر جسده بقطعة من الخيش . وكان يقصد الدير في كل سنتين أو ثلاث لتناول الأسرار المقدسة . وقد حورب كثيرا من الشياطين في أول سكنه هذا المغارة ، حيث كانوا يزعجونه بأصوات غريبة ، ويفزعونه بخيالات مخيفة . فكان يقوي عليهم ويطردهم . ولما دنت وفاته أرسل الأخ العلماني الذي كان يخدمه إلى الدير يستدعي الاب تادرس تلميذ القديس باخوميوس . فلما حضر إليه ضرب له مطانية وسأله إن يذكره في صلاته . ثم قام وصلي هو والقديس تادرس . ثم رقد متجها إلى الشرق واسلم روحه الطاهرة . ولما أرسل القديس تادرس الخبر إلى الدير حضر الرهبان وحملوه إلى هناك ثم صلوا جميعهم عليه وتباركوا منه ووضعوه مع أجساد القديسين .

صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (10 نوفمبر 2005)

هاتور ( 1 هـاتور)

نسبة إلى الإله (هاتهورأو أثور) إله الحب والجمال وملكة السماء والفرح والمحبة التي يقابلها عند اليونان " أفرودت "، لان في هذا الشهر تتزين الأرض بجمال الخضرة . 

يصور: امرأة برأس بقرة . وأحيانا بصورة بقرة .

أمثال الشهر : هاتور أبو الذهب المنثور أي "القمح" 

- إن فاتك زرع هاتور أصبر لما السنة تدور

أشهر محاصيله : موز هاتور

نياحة كرياكوس أسقف أورشليم ( 1 هـاتور)

تذكار نياحة كرياكوس أسقف أورشليم . صلواته تكون معنا امين


استشهاد القديسين مكسيموس ونوميتيوس وبقطر وفيلبس ( 1 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديسون المجاهدون مكسيموس ونوميتيوس وبقطر وفيلبس . وكانوا في ايام دقلديانوس الملك ، الذي في عهده اختفي الفتية السبعة في كهف بجبل في أفسس . وكان هؤلاء القديسون من أفريقية ، وقد تآخوا بالحب الروحاني ، وجمعهم الشوق إلى المسيح عندما كان هذا الملك يعذب المسيحيين ، واتفق رأيهم إن يظهروا إيمانهم . فتقدموا إلى الأمير واقروا انهم مسيحيون . وأنهم للمسيح يسجدون ويعبدون . فأمر بضربهم فضربوا مرارا بالسياط وبالعصي ، ثم احرق ظهورهم بسفافيد محماة . ثم دلكوا أجسادهم بخرق من شعر مبللة بالخل والملح . وإذ لم ينثنوا عن رأيهم بالرغم من هذا العذاب الشديد ، بل آمن بعض الحاضرين بالسيد المسيح عندما رأوا صبرهم وثباتهم ، فأمر الملك حينئذ بضرب رقاب بعض القديسين ، وإن يعمل السيف في البعض الآخر . فنالوا بذلك إكليل الشهادة . صلاتهم تكون معنا امين .





استشهاد القديس كليوباس الرسول أحد تلميذى عمواس ( 1 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار القديسين كليوباس الرسول ورفيقه ، اللذين كانا منطلقين إلى قرية عمواس . وفيما هما يتكلمان ويتحاوران اقترب منهما الرب يسوع نفسه ، ولما لم يعرفاه . قال لهما "أيها الغبيان والبطيئا القلوب في الإيمان بجميع ما تكلم به الأنبياء أما كان ينبغي إن المسيح يتألم بهذا ويدخل إلى مجده" ، ولما اتكأ معهما اخذ خبزا وبارك وكسر وناولهما . فانفتحت أتعينهما وعرفاه ثم اختفي عنهما . وهذان الرسولان من الاثنين والسبعين رسولا . صلاتهما تكون معنا .

امين .

استشهاد القديسة انستاسيا الكبيرة ( 1 هـاتور)

تذكار استشهاد القديسة انستاسيا الكبيرة . صلواتها تكون معنا امين


----------



## ميرنا (12 نوفمبر 2005)

نياحة البابا بطرس الثالث 27 سنة 481 م ( 2 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 481 ميلادية تنيح القديس العظيم الانبا بطرس السابع والعشرون من باباوات الإسكندرية . وقد قدم بطريركا بعد نياحة القديس تيموثاوس البابا السادس والعشرين . وبعد جلوسه علي الكرسي الرسولي بقليل وصلت إليه من القديس أكاكيوس بطريرك القسطنطينية رسالة ، يعترف فيها بالطبيعة الواحدة ، كقول القديس كيرلس والقديس ديسقورس ، وأوضح فيها انه لا يصح إن يقال بالطبيعتين بعد الاتحاد لئلا تبطل فائدة الاتحاد . فأجاب الاب بطرس برسالة يعلن فيها قبوله في الأمانة المستقيمة ، وأرسلها مع ثلاثة من علماء الأساقفة فقبلهم الاب أكاكيوس بالاحترام وشاركهم في صلاة القداس وقرا الرسالة علي خاصته ومن يشايعه ، ثم كتب رسالة أخرى جامعة إلى الاب بطرس الذي عند وصولها إليه جمع الأباء والأساقفة وقراها عليهم ، ففرحوا بها واستحسنوا عباراتها ومعانيها ، واعترفوا بشركته معهم في الأمانة الأرثوذكسية . وقد قاسي هذا الاب شدائد كثيرة من المخالفين له في الدين وفي الرأي ونفي من كرسيه مرة ثم عاد . وكان في نفيه مداوما علي تعليم الرعية ووعظها برسائله التي يرسلها إليهم . وفي حضوره بأقواله . وأقام علي الكرسي المرقسي ثماني سنين . ثم تنيح بسلام .

صلاته تكون معنا امين .



استشهاد القديس مقار الليبى ( 2 هـاتور)

تذكار استشهاد القديس مقار الليبى . صلواته تكون معنا امين


نياحة القديس أفراميوس الرهاوى ( 2 هـاتور)

تذكار استشهاد القديس أفراميوس الرهاوى . صلواته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما إبديا امين


----------



## ميرنا (12 نوفمبر 2005)

نياحة القديس كرياكوس الكبير من أهل كورنثوس عضو مجمع القسطنطينية ( 3 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح الاب القديس كرياكوس ، وقد نشا هذا المجاهد في مدينة قورنثية ببلاد اليونان . ابنا لأبوين مسيحيين أرثوذكسيين . فأدباه بعلوم الكنيسة ثم قدماه إلى الاب بطرس أسقف قورنثيه . وهو ابن عمه ، فرسمه اغنسطسا ، فداوم علي القراءة والبحث في معاني أقوال الكتب الإلهية ، حتى فاق فيها كثيرين ، ورتب عليه الأسقف القراءة علي الشعب في الكنيسة ، وعليه في القلاية . فكان مسرورا بهذا . ولما بلغ من العمر ثماني عشرة سنة ، عرض عليه أبواه الزواج فأبى ، وطلب منهما السماح له بزيارة أحد الأديرة للتبرك من القديسين الذين به ، وداوم التردد علي الدير من وقت لأخر ، فاشتاق إلى لباس الرهبنة ، وذهب إلى أورشليم المقدسة واجتمع بالقديس كيرلس أسقفها وعرض عليه رغبته في الرهبنة ، فاستصوب رأيه وتنبأ عنه بقوله "سيكون هذا أبا كبيرا ويقوم بمجهودات كثيرة وتستضئ بنور تعاليمه نفوس كثيرين" . ثم باركه وأرسله إلى الاب الكبير اوتيموس أبى رهبان فلسطين ، فقبله فرحا والبسه ثياب الرهبنة ، ثم سلمه لأحد شيوخ الدير ليرشده إلى طرق العبادة ويكشف له حيل الشياطين . فسار هذا الاب بالسيرة الفاضلة والتقشف الزائد وغير ذلك من النسك والتواضع والورع . فأعطاه الله نعمة شفاء الأمراض حيث كان يشفي كل من يقصد الدير ممن به علة أو سقم . فشاع فضله وقداسته . وصحب هذا القديس الاب كيرلس أسقف أورشليم إلى مجمع القسطنطينية المائة والخمسون الذي اجتمع علي مقدونيوس عدو الروح القدس . فناضله وقاومه بالحجة والبرهان. وتنيح في شيخوخة صالحة . وقد اظهر الله من جسده بعد نياحته آيات كثيرة ولا يزال جسده باقيا بأحد أديرة مدينة أورشليم ، لم ينله أي تغير ، حتى ليعتقد كل من يراه إن رقاده قريب العهد . وقد مضي عليه إلى يوم تدوين سيرته اكثر من سبعمائة سنة . حيث كان في زمان ثاؤدسيوس الكبير في أواخر القرن الرابع المسيحي. شفاعته تكون معنا امين .

استشهاد القديس أثناسيوس وأخته إيرينى من القرن الثانى الميلادى ( 3 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس أثناسيوس وأخته ايريني ، بعد إن عذبا علي يد مكسيميانوس بعذابات كثيرة ولما يئس من إرجاعهما عن إيمانهما بالمسيح ، أمر فالقوهما في جب فارغ . وطبقوه عليهما ، فتنيحا فيه . 

شفاعتهما تكون معنا امين .استشهاد القديس أغاثون ( 3 هـاتور)

تذكار استشهاد القديس أغاثون . صلواته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما إبديا امين


----------



## ميرنا (15 نوفمبر 2005)

4 هـاتور الموافق 13 نوفمبر


استشهاد القديس يوحنا ويعقوب أسقفى فارس ( 4 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديسان يوحنا ويعقوب أسقفا ارض فارس علي يد سابور بن هرمز ملك الفرس . فانه عندما طالبهما بالسجود للشمس والنار ، وإن يضحيا لهما ، لم يطاوعاه . بل كانا يعلما ويثبتان الشعب علي الإيمان بالمسيح له المجد . فأمر بتعذيبهما كثيرا . وإذ لم ينثنيا عن الإيمان ولا تراخيا حتي وهما تحت العقاب عن وعظ الشعب وتقويته ، أمر بطرحهما في النار ، فاسلما نفسيهما بيد المسيح ونالا إكليل المجد مع جماعة القديسين. صلاتهما تكون معنا امين .


----------------------------


استشهاد القديس الانبا توماس الاسقف ( 4 هـاتور)


تذكار استشهاد القديس الانبا توماس الاسقف . صلواته تكون معنا امين


----------------------------


استشهاد القديس إبيماخوس وعزريانوس ( 4 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديسان أبيماخوس وعزاريانوس . وكانا من مدينة رومية . فسعي بهما البعض لدي الوالي المعين من مكسيميانوس الملك ، انهما مسيحيان . فاستحضرهما وسألهما عن معتقدهما . فأقرا انهما مسيحيان . ثم وبخاه علي تركه عبادة الله الذي خلق السماء والأرض وكل ما فيهما وعلي قيامه بعبادة أصنام مصنوعة بالأيدي ، لا تنطق ولا تبصر ، سكن فيها الشيطان وأضل الناس بها . فدهش الوالي من مجاهرتهما هذه ، ثم أمر بضرب عنقيهما فنالا إكليل الشهادة . شفاعتهما تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (15 نوفمبر 2005)

5 هـاتور الموافق 14 نوفمبر


ظهور رأس لونجينوس الجندى الذى طعن جنب مخلصنا الصالح ( 5 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار ظهر راس القديس لونجينوس الجندي الذي طعن جنب المخلص بالحربة وهو علي الصليب . وذلك إن الملك طيباروس قيصر أرسل جنديا إلى القبادوقية لقطع راس هذا القديس . كما دون في اليوم الثالث والعشرين من شهر أبيب . وقد نفذ الجندي الأمر . ثم أتى بالرأس إلى أورشليم وسلمه إلى بيلاطس البنطي ، وهذا أراه لليهود فسروا لصنيعه . ثم أمر إن يدفن الرأس في بعض الأكوام التي خارج أورشليم . وكانت هناك امرأة آمنت علي يد القديس لما بشر بالقبادوق . ولما ضربت رقبته شاهدت استشهاده وهي واقفة تبكي . وقد أصيبت بعد ذلك بالعمي . فأخذت ولدها وقصدوا أورشليم لتتبارك من الآثار المقدسة ، والقبر المحي عساها تبصر . ولدي وصولها المدينة مات ولدها . فحزنت وأفرطت في الحزن علي حالها وعدم وجود من يعود بها إلى بلادها . وأثناء نومها أبصرت القديس لونجينوس ومعه ولدها الذي مات ، فأرشدها إلى المكان الذي دفن فيه رأسه ، وأمرها إن تحمله من هناك . فلما استيقظت بحثت عن المكان حتى وجدته وحفرت في الأرض فخرجت رائحة بخور زكية . ولما بلغت إلى راس القديس ابرق منه نور فانفتحت عيناها وأبصرت في الحال ، فمجدت السيد المسيح وقبلت الرأس وطيبته ووضعته مع جسد ابنها ، ثم عادت إلى بلادها ممجدة السيد المسيح الذي يظهر عجائبه في قديسين . صلاة هذا القديس تكون معنا امين .


----------------------------


نقل جسد القديس الامير تادرس الي بلدة شطب ( 5 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار شهادة القديس تيموثاوس ،وايضا تذكار نقل جسد القديس الأمير تادرس إلى بلدة شطب من أعمال أسيوط شفاعته تكون معنا امين .


----------------------------


عيد جلوس قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث ( 5 هـاتور)

تذكار عيد جلوس قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث . أدام الله حياته ، صلواته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما إبديا امين


----------------------------


بدأ تلقيب بطريرك الاسكندرية ببابا الاسكندرية من سنة 232م ( 5 هـاتور)


----------



## ميرنا (15 نوفمبر 2005)

6 هـاتور الموافق 15 نوفمبر


نياحة القديس فيلكس بابا روميه ( 6 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح الاب القديس فيلكس بابا رومية ، وقد ولد من أبوين مسيحيين في رومية سنة 210 ميلادية فنشاه علي الآداب العالمية ، وتدرج في الرتب الكهنوتية ، فرسمه أسطاثيوس بابا رومية شماسا ، ورسمه البابا يسطس قسا نظرا لما رأي فيه من الفضيلة والتقوى. ولما تنيح الاب ديوناسيوس بابا رومية ، الذي كان في زمان القديس ثاؤناس بابا الإسكندرية ، اختير هذا الاب لبطريركية رومية فرعي رعية المسيح احسن رعاية ، ولما ملك أوريليانوس قيصر أثار الاضطهاد علي المؤمنين بالمسيح وعذبهم بعذابات أليمة ، واستشهد علي يده كثيرون منهم ، وإذ لحق هذا الاب منه شدائد عظيمة وضيق كثير ابتهل إلى الله إن يرفع هذا الضيق عن شعبه . فمات الملك في السنة الثانية من ملكه . ولما ملك دقلديانوس ، واضطهد هو ايضا المسيحيين ، وبدا في تعذيبهم ، صلي هذا الاب إلى الله إلا يريه عذاب أحد من المسيحيين ، فتنيح في أول سنة من ملك دقلديانوس ، بعدما جلس علي الكرسي الرسولي خمس سنوات ونصف ، تاركا أقوالا ومصنفات كثيرة . بعضها في المعتقدات . صلاته تكون معنا امين


----------------------------


تذكار تكريس كنيسة العذراء الاثرية بدير المحرق العامر بجبل قسقام ( 6 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم تكريس كنيسة السيدة العذراء بدير المحرق بجبل قسقام . وقد بارك ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح هذه الكنيسة بحلوله فيها مع تلاميذه وقت تكريسها، كما شهد بذلك القديسان فيلوثاؤس وكيرلس بطريركا الإسكندرية . صلاتهما تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (16 نوفمبر 2005)

تذكار تكريس كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مار جرجس باللد ( 7 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار تكريس كنيسة القديس الجليل والشهيد العظيم جاؤرجيوس الكبير بمدينة اللد . وما اجري الله فيها من العجائب الباهرة والآيات الشائعة في البر والبحر . حتى إن الملك دقلديانوس لما سمع بصيتها أرسل اوهيوس رئيس جنده ومعه بعض الجند لهدمها . فتقدم هذا بكبرياء إلى حيث أيقونة القديس جاؤرجيوس ، وبدا يستهزئ بالنصارى وبالقديس . وكان بيده قضيب ، ضرب به القنديل الذي أمام صورة القديس فكسره ، فسقطت منه شظية علي رأسه فغشيته رعدة وخوف وسقط طريحا علي الأرض . فحمله الجند ومضوا به إلى بلادهم وقد علموا إن هذا نتيجة سخريته بهذا الشهيد العظيم . ومات اوهيوس في الطريق ذليلا فطرحوه في البحر . ولما علم الملك دقلديانوس بذلك غضب ، وعزم إن يمضي هو إلى هذه الكنيسة ويهدمها . ولكن الرب لم يمهله حتى يتمم ما كان قد عقد العزم عليه . فضربه بالعمي . وأثار عليه أهل المملكة وانتزعها منه . وأقام بعده قسطنطين الملك البار . فاغلق البرابي ، وفتح أبواب الكنائس وابتهجت المسكونة والكنائس ، وخاصة كنيسة الشهيد العظيم كوكب الصبح القديس جاؤرجيوس. شفاعته تكون معنا آمين .


تذكار القديس جاؤرجيوس الاسكندرى ( 7 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس جاؤرجيوس الإسكندري . كان أبوه تاجرا بالإسكندرية ولم يكن له ولد . واتفق له السفر إلى اللد وحضر عيد تكريس كنيسة الشهيد جاؤرجيوس . فصلي إلى الله متشفعا بقديسه العظيم إن يرزقه ولدا . فقبل الرب دعاه ورزقه طفلا اسماه جاؤرجيوس . وكانت أمه آختا لارمانيوس والي الإسكندرية. وتوفي أبواه وكان له من العمر خمسا وعشرين سنة . وكان صالحا رحوما بالمساكين ، محبا للكنيسة فمكث عند خاله ، وكانت له ابنة وحيدة ، خرجت ذات يوم ومعها بعض صاحباتها للنزهة ، فشاهدت ديرا خارج المدينة ، وسمعت رهبانه يرتلون تراتيل حسنة فتأثرت مما سمعت وسالت ابن عمتها جاؤرجيوس عما سمعته ، فأجابها بان هؤلاء رهبان قد انقطعوا عن العالم للعبادة ، وهداها إلى الإيمان بالسيد المسيح ، وعرفها نصيب الخطاة من العذاب ، ونصيب الأبرار من النياح . فلما عادت إلى أبيها عرفته انه مؤمنة بالمسيح ، فلاطفها وخادعها ، ووعدها ثم توعدها ، فلم تذعن لكلامه فأمر بقطع رأسها ونالت إكليل الشهادة . وبعد ذلك عرف الوالي إن جاؤرجيوس هو الذي أطغاها ، فقبض عليه وعذبه عذابا شديدا . ثم أرسله إلى انصنا . فعذبوه هناك ايضا . وأخيرا قطعوا رأسه المقدس ونال إكليل الشهادة . وكان هناك شماس يسمي صموئيل . فاخذ جسده المقدس ومضي به إلى منف من أعمال الجيزة . ولما علمت امرأة خاله أرمانيوس ، أرسلت فأخذت الجسد ووضعته مع جسد ابنتها الشهيدة بالإسكندرية . شفاعتهما تكون معنا امين .


استشهاد القديس الانبا نهروه ( 7 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس نهروه . وهذا كان من بلاد الفيوم ، وكان يخاف الله كثيرا . ولما سمع بأخبار الشهداء ذهب إلى الإسكندرية ليموت علي اسم السيد المسيح . فقيل له في رؤيا " لابد لك إن تمضي إلى إنطاكية" ، وفيما هو يفكر كيف يذهب إلى هناك ، انتظر سفينة ذاهبة ليركبها ، فأرسل له الرب ملاكه ميخائيل ، فحمله علي أجنحته من الإسكندرية إلى إنطاكية . وأوقفه أمام دقلديانوس الملك واعترف بالسيد المسيح. فسأله عن اسمه وبلده . ولما عرف آمره عجب من حضوره بهذه الحالة ، وعرض عليه جوائز كثيرة ليرجع عن إيمانه فأبى ، ثم هدده فلم يخش ، فأمر الملك بتعذيبه بأنواع كثيرة . فعذبوه تارة بإطلاق الأسد عليه ، وتارة بحرق النار ، وتارة بالعصر ، وتارة بطرحه في إناء وتوقد النيران تحته . وأخيرا قطعوا رأسه المقدس بحد السيف ونال إكليل الشهادة . وصار بديلا عن الشهداء الذين من إنطاكية واستشهدوا بأرض مصر . واتفق حضور القديس يوليوس الإقفهصي هناك وقت استشهاده فاخذ جسده وأرسله مع غلامين له إلى بلده بكرامة عظيمة . شفاعته تكون معنا امين.

استشهاد القديس أكبسيما وأبتولاديوس ( 7 هـاتور)

تذكار استشهاد القديس أكبسيما وأبتولاديوس . صلواته تكون معنا امين


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2005)

تذكار الاربعة حيوانات الغير متجسدين ( 8 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار الأربعة حيوانات غير المتجسدين حاملي مركبة الإله ، كما يذكر الشاهد بذلك صاحب الرؤيا بقوله "وللوقت صرت في الروح وإذا عرش موضوع في السماء وعلي العرش جالس ، وكان الجالس في المنظر شبه حجر اليشب والعقيق وقوس قزح حول العرش في المنظر شبه الزمرد ، وفي وسط العرش وحول العرش أربعة حيوانات مملوءة عيونا من قدام ومن وراء ، والحيوان الاول شبه أسد ، والحيوان الثاني شبه عجل ، والحيوان الثالث له وجه مثل وجه إنسان ، والحيوان الرابع شبه نسر طائر ، والأربعة الحيوانات لكل واحد منها ستة أجنحة حولها ، ومن داخل مملوءة عيونا ولا تزال نهارا وليلا قائلة قدوس قدوس قدوس الرب الإله القادر علي كل شئ الذي كان والكائن والذي يأتي " وقال اشعياء النبي " رأيت السيد جالسا علي كرسي عال مرتفع وأذياله تملأ الهيكل ، والسيرافيم واقفون ، ولكل واحد ستة أجنحة ، باثنين يغطي وجهه ، وباثنين يغطي رجليه ، وباثنين يطير ، وهذا نادي ذاك وقال قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الجنود مجده ملء كل الأرض "، وقال حزقيال النبي " فنظرت وإذا بريح عاصفة جاءت من الشمال ، سحابة عظيمة ونار متواصلة وحولها لمعان ومن وسطها كمنظر النحاس اللامع من وسط النار ، ومن وسطها شبه أربعة حيوانات وهذا منظرها ، لها شبه إنسان ، ولكل واحد أربعة أجنحة ، وأرجلها أرجل قائمة وأقدام أرجلها كقدم رجل العجل وبارقة كمنظر النحاس المصقول ، ، " وقال يوحنا الإنجيلي " وبعد هذا سمعت صوتا عظيما من جمع كثير في السماء قائلا هللويا ، الخلاص والمجد والكرامة والقدرة للرب إلهنا ، وخر الأربعة الحيوانات وسجدوا لله الجالس علي العرش قائلين "امين هللويا ، فانه قد ملك الرب الإله القادر علي كل شئ ، لنفرح ونتهلل ونعطه المجد "، وقد جعلهم الرب بقربه ليسألوه في الخليقة ، فوجه الإنسان يسال عن جنس البشر ، ووجه الأسد يسال في الوحوش ، ووجه العجل يسال في البهائم ، ووجه النسر يسال في الطيور ، وقد ثبت معلمو الكنيسة تذكارهم وبنوا لهم الكنائس في مثل هذا اليوم شفاعتهم تكون معنا ، ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين ،


استشهاد القديس نيكاندروس كاهن ميرا ( 8 هـاتور)

تذكار استشهاد القديس نيكاندروس كاهن ميرا . صلواته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما إبديا امين


نياحة الاب بيريوس مدير مدرسة الاسكندرية اللاهوتية ( 8 هـاتور)

تذكار نياحة الاب بيريوس مدير مدرسة الاسكندرية اللاهوتية . صلواته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما إبديا امين

نوة المكنسة شمالية غربية شديدة المطر 4 أيام ( 8 هـاتور)

النوات

في اشهر الشتاء تتعرض الأجزاء المطلة علي البحر المتوسط لظاهرة تولد الانخفاضات الجوية الإعصارية التي تميز الأحوال المناخية في إقليم البحر المتوسط وتعرف في الإسكندرية باسم النوات. 

النوات :

هي اضطرابات جوية تنشأ عنها دوامة هوائية دائرية أو بيضاوية ذات ضغط منخفض وسط مساحة ضغطها مرتفع وتندفع فيها الرياح علي شكل حلزوني نحو مركز منخفض بحيث يكون سيرها ضد اتجاه عقارب الساعة، وقد ينتج عنها ما يسمى بالعواصف أو الأعاصير.

العواصف والأعاصير:

وهي تتكون عند التقاء الكتل الهوائية الباردة بمثيلتها الدافئة، ويؤدي الصراع بينهما إلي التفاف الهواء البارد حول الدافئ مكوناً الانخفاض الجوي وتندفع الرياح في حركتها من الغرب إلي الشرق بسرعة من 45 - 60 كم / س. ويصاحب ذلك عدم استقرار في الأحوال المناخية وازدياد سرعة الرياح وغزارة الأمطار وهبوط شديد في درجات الحرارة، وفي الأحوال الشديدة تؤدي إلي اقتلاع الأشجار من جذورها، أو تغطي مياه البحر أجزاء ساحلية من اليابس. وتعرف العواصف المدارية في منطقة بحر العرب باسم الأعاصير، وباسم التيفون في بحر الصين، وباسم الهاريكين في منطقة البحر الكاريبي، والترنادو في أواسط الولايات المتحدة، والولي ولي في شرق استراليا.


----------



## ميرنا (18 نوفمبر 2005)

اجتماع مجمع نيقية المسكونى الاول سنة 325 ميلادية ( 9 هـاتور)

في هذا اليوم من سنة 325 ميلادية اجتمع الأباء الثلاثمائة وثمانية عشر بمدينة نيقية في عهد ملك قسطنطين الملك البار . وكان منهم رؤساء الأربعة كراسي . وهم الانبا الكسندروس التاسع عشر . وقد صحب معه أثناسيوس رئيس شمامسته وسكرتيره الخاص .و أسطاثيوس أسقف إنطاكية . ومكاريوس أسقف أورشليم. أما سيلفستروس أسقف رومية فانه لكبر سنه لم يحضر، وأرسل اثنين من الكهنة نيابة عنه . وكان سبب اجتماع المجمع هو محاكمة اريوس الذي كان قسا بالإسكندرية ، وجدف علي ابن الله الرب يسوع المسيح قائلا "إنه لم يكن مساويا لله أبيه في الجوهر . وانه كان هناك وقت لم يكن فيه الابن" . فاستقر رأي رؤساء الكنيسة علي عقد المجمع . وكان بين هؤلاء الأباء القديسين من هو في منزلة الرسل قادرا علي إقامة الموتى ، وإبراء الأسقام وعمل الآيات العظام . وفيهم من عذب في سبيل الإيمان . ومنهم من سملت عيناه ، أو قطعت يداه ورجلاه ، أو قلعت أضراسه ، أو كسرت أسنانه ، أو نزعت أظافره ، أو كسرت أضلاعه ، وكان من بينهم القديس المجاهد بفنوتيوس أسقف الصعيد الذي عذب كثيرا ايام دقلديانوس ، إذ قلعوا عينه اليمني وحرقوا لحم ساقه اليسرى. وربطوه بالسلاسل وأخذوه إلى مقاطع الرخام . ولذلك دعي بالشهيد في الكهنة. وكان شيخا قديسا محبوبا من الله والناس . وقد اجري الله علي يديه معجزات كثيرة حدثت بتوسلاته وصلاح دعواته . ولما اجتمع الأباء جلسوا علي الكراسي المعدة لهم . ثم جاء الملك البار قسطنطين وسلم عليهم مبتدئا بالقديس بفنوتيوس الأسقف إذ احترمه احتراما عظيما حتى انه قبل بإكرام آثار جراحه . ثم وضع أمامهم قضيب الملك وسيفه قائلا لهم "إن لكم هذا اليوم سلطان الكهنوت والمملكة لتحلوا وتربطوا كما قال السيد . فمن أردتم نفيه أو إبقاءه فلكم ذلك" . وحدث إن كثيرين من الذين أنار الروح القدس عقولهم ، كانوا يعدون المجتمعين فيجدونهم ثلاثمائة وتسعة عشر أسقفا ، وإذا عدوا الكراسي المنظورة يجدونها ثلاثمائة وثمانية عشر . وذلك إتماما لقول السيد المسيح : " لأنه حيثما أجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي فهناك اكون في وسطهم " . واستحضروا اريوس وطلبوا منه إقراره بالإيمان . فجدف وقال "كان الاب حيث لم يكن الابن" . فلما افهموه ضلاله ولم يرجع عن رأيه ، حرموه هو ومن يشاركه رأيه واعتقاده . ثم وضعوا دستور الإيمان المسيحي وهذا نصه :

1- نؤمن باله واحد الله الاب ضابط الكل ، خالق السماء والأرض ، ما يري وما لا يري .

2- ونؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد المولود من الاب قبل كل الدهور ، نور من نور ، اله حق من اله حق ، مولود غير مخلوق ، مساو للأب في الجوهر الذي به كان كل شئ .

3- هذا الذي من أجلنا نحن البشر ، ومن اجل خلاصنا ، نزل من السماء وتجسد من الروح القدس ، ومن مريم العذراء تأنس .

4- وصلب عنا علي عهد بيلاطس البنطي ، وتألم وقبر .

5- وقام من بين الأموات في اليوم الثالث كما في الكتب .

6- وصعد إلى السموات وجلس عن يمين الاب .

7- وأيضا يأتي في مجده ليدين الأحياء والأموات ، الذي ليس لملكه انقضاء .

و بعد ذلك لم اجتمع مجمع المائة والخمسين بمدينة القسطنطينية لمحاكمة مقدونيوس عدو الروح القدس ، كملوا بقية هذا الدستور فقالوا:

8- نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس ، الرب المحي المنبثق من الاب ، نسجد له ونمجده مع الاب والابن ، الناطق في الأنبياء .

9- وبكنيسة واحدة مقدسة جامعة رسوليك .

10-و نعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا .

11-و ننتظر قيامة الأموات.

12- وحياة الدهر الأتي 

و منعوا من إن يزاد عليه أو ينقص منه ، وأمروا كافة المؤمنين بقراءته . كهنة وشعبا وشيوخا وصبيانا ونساء ورجالا . وإن يتلى في القداسات والصلوات. وبعدما حرم أباء مجمع نيقية اريوس وأبعدوه عن الكنيسة ووضعوا دستور الإيمان . اصدروا قرارات أخرى فيما يلي : 

أولا : فيما يختص بميليتس أسقف أسيوط الذي قاوم رئيسه القديس بطرس الشهيد البابا الإسكندري . فقد قرر المجمع حقوق بطريرك الإسكندرية علي مرءوسيه في القوانين 5, 6, 7. 

ثانيا : حسم النزاع الذي كان بين أساقفة أفريقيا وأسيا الصغرى ، وبين أسقف رومية حول معمودية الهراطقة ، فقرر إن المعمودية التي يجريها الهراطقة باطلة ، بخلاف ما كان يراه أسقف رومية واتباعه .

ثالثا : حدد يوم عيد القيامة إذ قرر إن يكون يوم الأحد الذي يلي البدر حيث يكون فيه فصح اليهود ، حتى لا يعيدوا قبل اليهود أو معهم ، وأناطوا بابا الإسكندرية في تبليغ جميع الكنائس عن اليوم الذي يقع فيه العيد ، وذلك لشهرة بطاركة الإسكندرية بسعة العلم والدقة في حساب المواقيت . وثبتوا الكنيسة . وأقاموا منار الدين . ثم انصرفوا إلى كراسيهم .

صلواتهم تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة البابا أسحق البابا 41 ( 9 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 679 م تنيح الاب العظيم القديس الانبا اسحق بابا الإسكندرية الحادي والأربعون، قد ولد هذا الاب في البرلس من أبوين غنيين خائفين الله ، رزقا به بعد زمان طويل من زواجهما ، ولما قدماه إلى المعمودية رأى الأسقف الذي تولي عماده صليبا من نور علي رأسه ، فوضع يد الصبي علي رأسه وتنبأ عليه قائلا : انه سيؤتمن علي كنيسة الله ، ثم قال لأبويه : اعتنيا به فانه أناء مختار لله ، ولما كبر قليلا علماه الكتابة والآداب المسيحية والعلوم الكنسية ، وكان يكثر من قراءة أخبار القديسين فتشبعت نفسه بسيرتهم الطاهرة ، ومالت إلى الرهبنة ، فترك أبويه وقصد برية القديس مكاريوس ، وترهب عند الانبا زكريا الإيغومانس، وكان ملاك الرب قد سبق فاعلم الاب الشيخ بقدومه ، فقبله فرحا ، وفي أحد الأيام رآه أحد الشيوخ القديسين في الكنيسة فتنبأ عليه قائلا "سيؤتمن هذا علي كنيسة المسيح" ، وحدث إن طلب الاب البطريرك في ذلك الوقت راهبا ليكون كاتبا له وكاتما لسره ، فاثني الحاضرون علي هذا الاب الفاضل اسحق ، فدعاه وأعطاه كتابا يكتبه ، فأفسده عمدا حتى يخلي الاب سبيله ، لأنه كان زاهدا مجد الناس ، فلما علم الاب بقصده قال له "حسنا كتبت فلا تبرح هذا المكان" ، ولما تيقن إن الاب البطريرك لن يخلي سبيله ، استخدم ما له من العلم والكتابة وظهرت فضائله ، ففرح به البطريرك جدا ، ولكن لشغفه بالوحدة ، عاد بعد حين إلى البرية، ولما دنت وفاة البابا يوحنا ، طلب من السيد المسيح إن يعرفه بمن يجلس بعده علي كرسي الكرازة ، فقيل له في الرؤيا إن تلميذك اسحق هو الذي يجلس بعدك، فأوصى الشعب انه بإعلان الهي وبأمر الرب سيجلس اسحق علي الكرسي بعده ، فلما تبوأ هذا الاب الكرسي المرقسي استضاءت الكنيسة واخذ في تجديد كنائس كثيرة ، منها كنيسة القديس مرقس الإنجيلي وقلاية البطريركية ، وقد قاسي شدائد كثيرة ، وأقام علي الكرسي ثلاث سنين ونصف ، ثم تنيح بسلام ، صلاته تكون معنا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (19 نوفمبر 2005)

استشهاد العذارى الخمسين وأمهن صوفيا ( 10 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم استشهدت القديسات الطاهرات ، والعذارى الراهبات الخمسون وأمهن صوفية ، هؤلاء القديسات كن من بلاد مختلفة ، وقد جمعتهن المحبة الإلهية والسيرة النسكية ، فاقمن بدير للعذارى بالرها ، وكانت القديسة صوفية رئيسة هذا الدير مملوءة من كل حكمة ونعمة ، فربتهن تربية روحانية حتى صرن كملائكة الله علي الأرض ، مداومات علي الأصوام والصلوات والقراءة في الكتب الإلهية وأخبار الرهبان ، وكان منهن من أقامت في الدير سبعين سنة ، ومنهن من هي في ريعان الشباب ، ولكن ثابتة الإيمان ، قوية اليقين ، ولما سمع يوليانوس الملك العاصي إن سابور ملك الفرس عزم علي محاربته ، عبا جيشه وسار إليه ، وكانت مدينة الرها في طريقه ، وإذ عبر علي دير هؤلاء العذارى أمر الجند بقتل من فيه ونهبه ، فنفذ الجند الأمر ، وقطعوا الراهبات بالسيف أربا أربا ، ونهبوا كل ما وجدوه ، وقد انتقم الله من هذا الملك الشرير بطعنه سهم في الحرب من يد فارس ( قيل انه القديس مرقوريوس فخر صريعا عن ظهر جواده ومات سنة 363 م ، أما العذارى فقد نلن إكليل الشهادة ، صلاتهم تكون معنا امين ،


اجتماع مجمع بروما بسبب عيد الغطاس والصوم الكبير ( 10 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم اجتمع مجمع مقدس برومية في ايام فكتور بابا رومية وديمتريوس بابا الإسكندرية . وسبب انعقاد هذا المجمع إن المسيحيين كانوا يحتفلون بعيد الغطاس ثم يصومون ابتداء من اليوم الذي يليه . ويفطرون في اليوم الثاني والعشرين من شهر أمشير . وبعد ايام يصومون أسبوع الآلام ثم يعيدون عيد القيامة المجيد. ولما قدم القديس ديمتريوس بطريركا علي كرسي الإسكندرية ، أنار الله عقله بالنعمة الإلهية ، فقرا كتب الكنيسة وشرح أكثرها . ووضع قواعد حساب الأصوام والأعياد المتنقلة التي نحتفل بها إلى وقتنا الحاضر . وأرسل نسخا منها إلى الأب فكتور بطريرك رومية والأب مكسيموس بطريرك إنطاكية والأب أغابيوس أسقف أورشليم . ولما وصلت هذه الرسالة إلى الأب فكتور قراها فاستحسنها كثيرا وجمع أربعة عشر عالما من أساقفة كرسيه وجماعة من علماء القسوس ، فحصوها فاقروها ونشروها في جميع بلادهم . وبذلك ترتب الصوم المقدس والفصح المجيد كما هو الآن في كنيستنا القبطية الأرثوذكسية . لإلهنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (20 نوفمبر 2005)

نياحة القديسة حنة والدة القديسة العذراء القديسة مريم ( 11 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم تنيحت القديسة البارة التقية حنة والدة السيدة العذراء القديسة مريم والدة الإله، وكانت هذه الصديقة ابنة لماثان بن لاوي بن ملكي من نسل هارون الكاهن ، واسم أمها مريم من سبط يهوذا ، وكان لماثان هذا ثلاث بنات الأولى مريم باسم والدتها وهي أم سالومي القابلة ، والثانية صوفية أم أليصابات والدة القديس يوحنا المعمدان ، والثالثة هي هذه القديسة حنة زوجة الصديق يواقيم من سبط يهوذا ووالدة السيدة العذراء القديسة مريم أم مخلص العالم، بذلك تكون السيدة البتول وسالومي وأليصابات بنات خالات ، وإن كنا لا نعلم عن هذه الصديقة شيئا يذكر ، إلا إن اختيارها لتكون أما لوالدة الإله بالجسد لهو دليل علي ما كان لها من الفضائل والتقوى التي ميزتها عن غيرها من النساء حتى نالت هذه النعمة العظيمة، وإذ كانت عاقرا كانت تتوسل إلى الله إن ينزع هذا العار ، فرزقها ابنة قرت بها عيناها وأعين كل البشر ، هي العذراء مريم أم مخلص العالم ، شفاعتها تكون معنا امين ،


استشهاد القديس ميخائيل الراهب ( 11 هـاتور)

تذكار استشهاد القديس ميخائيل الراهب . صلواته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما إبديا امين

استشهاد القديس ارشلاوس واليشع القس ( 11 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار شهادة القديس ارشيلاؤس و تذكار اليشع القمص . صلاتهما تكون معنا . و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (21 نوفمبر 2005)

تذكار رئيس الملائكة الجليل ميخائيل ( 12 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم تعيد الكنيسة بتذكار الملاك الجليل ميخائيل رئيس الأجناد السمائية ، القائم في كل حين أمام كرسي العظمة يشفع في جنس البشر ، هذا الذي رآه يشوع بن نون وهو بمجد عظيم ، فجزع منه وخر ساجدا له قائلا " هل لنا أنت أو لأعدائنا" ، فقال "كلا بل انا رئيس جند الرب انظر، قد دفعت بيدك أريحا وملكها " . والملاك ميخائيل رفيق القديسين يقويهم ويصبرهم حتى يكملوا جهادهم . ويحتفل بتذكاره وتوزع باسمه الصدقات في اليوم الثاني عشر ( 12من كل شهر) . ومن عجائبه إن إنسانا محبا للإله يدع ذوروتاؤس وزوجته ثاؤبستى ، كانا يصنعان تذكار الملاك ميخائيل في اليوم الثاني عشر من كل شهر ، فانعم الرب عليهما بالغني والفرج بعد الضيق ، وذلك انه لما اشتد الضيق بهذين البارين ولم يكن لهما ما يكملان به العيد أخذا ثيابهما ليبيعاها ، فظهر الملاك ميخائيل لذوروتاؤس في زي رئيس جليل وأمره إلا يبيع ثيابه ، بل يمضي بضمانته إلى صاحب أغنام ، ويأخذ منه خروفا بثلث دينار ، وإلى صياد ويأخذ منه حوتا من السمك بثلث دينار ، وإلا يفتح السمكة حتى يحضر إليه ، وإلى صاحب قمح ويأخذ منه ما يحتاج إليه ، فصنع الرجل كما أمره الملاك ، ودعا الناس للعيد كعادته ، ثم دخل إلى الخزانة لعله يجد فيها خمرا لتقديم القرابين ، فوجد الآنية مملوءة خمرا وكذا خيرات كثيرة متنوعة ، فتعجب ودهش ، وبعد إتمام مراسيم العيد وانصراف الحاضرين حضر الملاك إلى ذوروثاؤس بالهيئة التي رآه بها أولا ، وأمره إن يفتح بطن السمكة فوجد فيها ثلاثمائة دينار وثلاث أثلاث ذهب ، فقال له "هذه الأثلاث هي ثمن الخروف والسمكة والقمح، أما الدنانير فلكما ولأولادكما ، لان الرب قد ذكركما وذكر صدقاتكما التي تقدمانها ، فعوضكما عنها بها في هذه الدنيا وفي الآخرة بملكوت السموات" ، وفيما هما في حيرة مما جري قال لهما "انا هو ميخائيل رئيس الملائكة الذي خلصتكما من جميع شدائدهما ، انا الذي قدمت قرابينكما وصدقاتكما أمام الرب ، وسوف لا تفتقران إلى شئ من خيرات هذا العالم" ، فسجدا له وغاب عنهما صاعدا إلى السماء ، هذه إحدى عجائب هذا الملاك الجليل التي لا تحصي ،شفاعته تكون معنا ، ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .




نياحة القديس يوحنا السريانى ( 12 هـاتور)

تذكار نياحة القديس يوحنا السريانى . صلواته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما إبديا امين


----------



## ميرنا (22 نوفمبر 2005)

نياحة البابا زخارياس 64 ( 13 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 1027 ميلادية تنيح القديس العظيم الانبا زخارياس الرابع والستون من باباوات الإسكندرية ، كان من أهل الإسكندرية ، ورسم قسا بها ، وكان طاهر السيرة ، وديع الخلق ، ولما تنيح القديس فيلوثاؤس البابا الثالث والستون ، اجتمع الأساقفة ليختاروا بالهام الله من يصلح، وبينما هم مجتمعون في كنيسة القديس مرقس الرسولي يبحثون عمن يصلح ، بلغهم إن أحد أعيان الإسكندرية المدعو إبراهيم بن بشر وكان مقربا من الخليفة ، قدم له رشوة ، وحصل منه علي مرسوم بتعيينه بطريركا ، وأوفده مع بعض الجند إلى الإسكندرية ، فحزنوا وطلبوا بقلب واحد من الله إن يمنع عن كنيسته هذا الذي يتقدم لرعايتها بالرشوة ونفوذ السلطان ، وإن يختار لها من يصلح ، وفيما هم علي هذا الحال ، نزل الاب زخارياس من سلم الكنيسة يحمل جرة ، فزلت قدمه وسقط يتدحرج إلى الأرض ، وإذ ظلت الجرة بيده سالمة تعجب الأساقفة والكهنة من ذلك، وسألوا عنه أهل الثغر ، فاجمع الكل علي تقواه وعلمه ، فاتفق رأيهم مع الأساقفة علي تقدمته بطريركا ، ووصل إبراهيم بن بشر فوجدهم قد انتهوا من تكريس الاب زخارياس بطريركا ، فلما اطلع الأباء الأساقفة علي كتاب الملك استدعوا إبراهيم وطيبوا خاطره ورسموه قسا فقمصا ، ثم وعدوه بالأسقفية عند خلو إحدى الإبراشيات، أما الاب زخارياس فقد قاسي شدائد كثيرة ، منها إن راهبا رفع عده شكاوي ضده إلى الحاكم بأمر الله الذي تولي الخلافة سنة 989 ميلادية فاعتقله وألقاه للسباع فلم تؤذه ، فلم يصدق الحاكم علي متولي أمر السباع وظن انه اخذ من البطريرك رشوة ، فابقي السباع مدة بغير طعام ثم ذبح خروفا ولطخ بدمه ثياب البطريرك وألقاه للسباع ثانية فلم تؤذه ايضا بل جعلها الله تستأنس به ، فتعجب الحاكم وأمر برفعه من بين السباع واعتقله ثلاثة اشهر ، توعده فيها بالقتل والطرح في النار إن لم يترك دينه ، فلم يخف البطريرك ، ثم وعده بان يجعله قاضي القضاة فلم تفتنه المراتب العالمية ، ولم يستجب لأمر الحاكم ، أخيرا أطلق سبيله بوساطة أحد الأمراء ، فذهب إلى وادي هبب وأقام هناك تسع سنين ، لحق الشعب في أثنائها أحزان كثيرة ومتاعب جمة ، كما هدمت كنائس عديدة ، وتحنن السيد المسيح فأزال هذه الشدة عن كنيسته وحول الحاكم عن ظلمه ، فأمر بعمارة الكنائس التي هدمت ، وإن يعاد إليها جميع ما سلب منها ، وصدر الأمر بقرع الناقوس ثانيا ، وبعد ذلك أقام الاب زخارياس اثني عشر عاما ، كان فيها مهتما ببناء الكنائس وترميم ما هدم منها ، وبقي في البطريركية ثمانية وعشرون عاما ، وانتقل إلى الرب بسلام ، صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


استشهاد القديس تادرس فيرو ( 13 هـاتور)

تذكار استشهاد القديس تادرس فيرو . صلواته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما إبديا امين

نياحة الانبا يوساب بجبل الاساس ( 13 هـاتور)

تذكار الانبا يوساب بجبل الاساس . صلواته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما إبديا امين


نياحة الانبا تيموثاوس أسقف أنصنا ( 13 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس الانبا تيموثاؤس أسقف انصنا ، وقد نشا منذ حداثته بارا تقيا ، وترهب وهو لا يزال صغيرا ، فسلك في حياة الفضيلة ، ونظرا لما كان عليه من الخصال الحميدة والفضائل والعلم اختير أسقفا علي مدينة انصنا ، فداوم علي وعظ المؤمنين وإرشاد الناس إلى الإيمان بالمسيح ، فقبض عليه الوالي وعذبه بأنواع العذاب داخل السجن وخارجه مده ثلاث سنوات متوالية ، وكان معه في السجن كثيرون قبض عليهم من اجل الإيمان ، ولم يزل هذا العاتي يخرج منهم ويسفك دمهم بعد تعذيبهم ، إلى إن بقي في الحبس جماعة قليلة كان منهم هذا الاب ، ولما أهلك الرب دقلديانوس ، وملك المحب للمسيح قسطنطين ، وأمر بإطلاق المحبوسين في سبيل الإيمان بالمسيح بجميع الأقطار الخاضعة لسلطانه ، فخرج هذا القديس من بينهم ومضي إلى كرسيه وجمع الكهنة الذين في إبروشيته ، ورفع صلاة إلى الله تعالي دامت ليلة كاملة ، وكان يطلب من اجل خلاص نفس الوالي الذي عذبه قائلا " لان هذا يا رب هو الذي سبب لي الخير العظيم باتصالي بك ، فاحسن إليه ليتصل بك" ، فتعجب المجتمعون من طهارة قلب هذا الاب العامل بقول سيده " احبوا أعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا إلى مبغضيكم ، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم" ، ولما اتصل خبر ذلك بالوالي تعجب قائلا " لقد كنت أظن انه يذمني علي ما لحقه مني ، فقد أسأت إليه كثيرا ولكنه قابل إساءتي له بالدعاء لي ، حقا إن مذهب هؤلاء القوم مذهب الهي وليس أرضي" ، ثم أرسل فاستحضره واستعلم عن حقائق الدين المسيحي ، فعرفه الاب سبب تجسد الابن ، وما تكلم به الأنبياء عنه قبل ذلك بسنين كثيرة ، وبعد ما بين له إتمام أقوالهم واثبت ذلك من نصوص الإنجيل ، آمن الوالي بالمسيح فعمده الاب الأسقف وترك الولاية وترهب ، أما القديس فظل مداوما علي تعليم رعيته ، حارسا لها ، إلى إن تنيح بسلام ، صلاته تكون معنا امين .


تذكار رئيس الملائكة الجليل جبرائيل ( 13 هـاتور)

تذكار رئيس الملائكة الجليل جبرائيل . صلواته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما إبديا امين


----------



## ميرنا (24 نوفمبر 2005)

14 هـاتور الموافق 23 نوفمبر


استشهاد القديس مرتينوس أسقف ثراكى ( 14 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس العظيم مرتينوس أسقف مدينة ثراكى، وقد ولد بمدينة تدعي سافارية من أبوين مسيحيين ، ونشا وديعا عابدا محافظا علي الإيمان القويم ، ولم يفتر عن مقاومة الأريوسيين فحنقوا عليه ، وكمنوا له مرارا في الطريق وضربوه ، وإذ بالغوا في مطاردته ترك المدينة ، وذهب فسكن في مغارة قريبة من ساحل البحر الأبيض وكان يتغذى بنباتات الأرض ، ولما شاع خبره ، وذاع صيته في البلاد ، اختاروه لأسقفية ثراكى ، فسار سيرة رسولية ، وزاد في المحبة والرحمة علي كثيرين من الناس ، واجري الله علي يديه آيات كثيرة ، منها انه كان مارا فابصر إنسانا أوقف جنازة ميت ، ومنع أهله من دفنه ، مدعيا إن له عليه أربعمائة دينار ، فتوسل إليه القديس إن يطلق الميت فلم يقبل ، فصلي وابتهل إلى الله إن يظهر الحقيقة ، فقام الميت في الحال وبكت الرجل الذي ادعي عليه ، مظهرا كذبه أمام الحاضرين ، وعلي اثر ذلك مات الرجل الظالم ، أما الذي قام من الموت بصلاة القديس فقد عاد إلى منزله وعاش سنين كثيرة ، واكمل هذا الاب حياته بسيرة مرضية وتنيح بسلام ، صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------------------------

استشهاد الضابط فاروس ومعلميه ( 14 هـاتور)

تذكار استشهاد الضابط فاروس ومعلميه . صلواتهم تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما إبديا امين

----------------------------

باقى نوة المكنسة جنوبية غربية ممطرة 4 أيام ( 14 هـاتور)



في اشهر الشتاء تتعرض الأجزاء المطلة علي البحر المتوسط لظاهرة تولد الانخفاضات الجوية الإعصارية التي تميز الأحوال المناخية في إقليم البحر المتوسط وتعرف في الإسكندرية باسم النوات. 

النوات :

هي اضطرابات جوية تنشأ عنها دوامة هوائية دائرية أو بيضاوية ذات ضغط منخفض وسط مساحة ضغطها مرتفع وتندفع فيها الرياح علي شكل حلزوني نحو مركز منخفض بحيث يكون سيرها ضد اتجاه عقارب الساعة، وقد ينتج عنها ما يسمى بالعواصف أو الأعاصير.

العواصف والأعاصير:

وهي تتكون عند التقاء الكتل الهوائية الباردة بمثيلتها الدافئة، ويؤدي الصراع بينهما إلي التفاف الهواء البارد حول الدافئ مكوناً الانخفاض الجوي وتندفع الرياح في حركتها من الغرب إلي الشرق بسرعة من 45 - 60 كم / س. ويصاحب ذلك عدم استقرار في الأحوال المناخية وازدياد سرعة الرياح وغزارة الأمطار وهبوط شديد في درجات الحرارة، وفي الأحوال الشديدة تؤدي إلي اقتلاع الأشجار من جذورها، أو تغطي مياه البحر أجزاء ساحلية من اليابس. وتعرف العواصف المدارية في منطقة بحر العرب باسم الأعاصير، وباسم التيفون في بحر الصين، وباسم الهاريكين في منطقة البحر الكاريبي، والترنادو في أواسط الولايات المتحدة، والولي ولي في شرق استراليا.


----------



## ميرنا (24 نوفمبر 2005)

15 هـاتور الموافق 24 نوفمبر



استشهاد القديس مارمينا العجايبى ( 15 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس مينا الملقب بالآمين المبارك، كان والده اوذكسيوس من أهالي نقيوس وواليا عليها، فحسده أخوه وسعي به عند الملك ، فنقله إلى أفريقيا وولاه عليها ففرح به أهلها لأنه كان رحوما خائفا من الله ، 

أما أمه إذ لم يكن لها ولد ، وذهبت في أحد الأيام إلى الكنيسة في عيد السيدة البتول والدة الإله الكائنة باتريب ، ونظرت الأولاد في الكنيسة بملابسهم النظيفة مع والديهم فأنها تنهدت وبكت أمام صورة السيدة العذراء متوسلة بها إلى ابنها الحبيب إن يرزقها ولدا ، فخرج صوت من الصورة قائلا "امين" ، ففرحت بما سمعت وتحققت إن الرب قد استجاب صلاتها ، ولما عادت إلى منزلها وأخبرت زوجها بذلك ، قال له "فلتكن إرادة الله" ، وقد رزقهما الله هذا القديس فأسمياه مينا كالصوت الذي سمعته والدته ، ولما نشا علماه الكتابة وهذباه بالآداب المسيحية ، ولما بلغ من العمر إحدى عشرة سنة توفي والده بشيخوخة صالحة ، ثم والدته بعد ثلاث سنوات ، فكرس هذا القديس حياته للصوم والصلاة والسلوك المستقيم ، حتى انه من حب الجميع له ولأبيه ، أقاموه مكان أبيه، ومع هذا فانه لم يتخل عن عبادته ، ولما ارتد دقلديانوس واصدر أوامره بعبادة الأوثان ، واستشهد كثيرون علي اسم السيد المسيح ، ترك هذا القديس ولايته ومضي إلى البرية حيث أقام هناك أياما كثيرة يتعبد لله من كل قلبه ، وذات يوم رأي السماء مفتوحة والشهداء يكللون بأكاليل حسنة، وسمع صوتا يقول "من تعب علي اسم المسيح ينال هذه الأكاليل" ، فعاد إلى المدينة التي كان واليا عليها واعترف باسم المسيح ، فلاطفوه أولا لعلمهم بشرف اصله وجنسه ، ووعدوه بعطايا ثمينة ، ثم توعدوه ، وإذ لم ينثن عن رأيه أمر القائد بتعذيبه ، ولما عجز عن تحويله عن إيمانه بالمسيح ، أرسله إلى أخيه عساه يتمكن من التأثير عليه ، ولكنه فشل ايضا ، وأخيرا أمر بقطع رأسه بحد السيف وطرح الجسد في النار ، وتذرية رماده في الرياح ، فلبث الجسد فيها ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال لم ينله فساد ، فتقدمت أخته وبذلت أموالا كثيرة للجند حتى آخذت الجسد ، ووضعته في فرد ( جوال ) خوص وعزمت علي التوجه إلى الإسكندرية كما أوصاها أخوها ، فركبت ومعها جسد أخيها إحدى المراكب إلى الإسكندرية ، وقد حدث أثناء سيرهم إن طلعت عليهم وحوش بحرية لافتراس ركاب المركب ، ففزعوا وصرخوا ، فصلت آخت القديس إلى الله واستشفعت بأخيها ، وبينما كان الركاب في فزع واضطراب خرجت نار من الجسد إلى وجوه تلك الوحوش ، فغطست لوقتها في الماء ، ولما عادت إلى الظهور ثانية لحقتها النار ايضا ، فغطست ولم تعد بعد ، ولما وصلت المركب إلى مدينة الإسكندرية ، خرج اغلب الشعب مع الاب البطريرك وحملوا الجسد الطاهر بكل إكرام واحترام ، وادخلوه المدينة باحتفال مهيب وأودعوه في الكنيسة بعدما كفنوه بأكفان غالية ، ولما انقضي زمان الاضطهاد ، ظهر ملاك الرب للقديس المكرم البطريرك أثناسيوس الرسولي ، واعلمه بأمر الرب إن يحمل جسد القديس مينا علي جمل ويخرجه من المدينة، ولا يدع أحدا يقوده بل يتبعه من بعيد ، حتى يقف في المكان الذي يريده الرب فساروا وراء الجمل حتى وصلوا إلى مكان يسمي بحيرة بياض بجهة مريوط ، وحينئذ سمعوا صوتا يقول “ هذا هو المكان الذي أراد الرب إن يكون فيه جسد حبيبه مينا ، فأنزلوه ووضعوه في تابوت وجعلوه في بستان جميل وجرت منه عجائب كثيرة ،

و حدث بعد ذلك إن ثار أهالي الخمس المدن علي البلاد المجاورة للإسكندرية، فتأهب الأهالي للقاء هؤلاء البربر ، واختار الوالي إن يأخذ معه جسد القديس مينا ليكون له منجيا وحصنا منيعا ، أخذه خفية وببركة هذا القديس تغلب علي البربر ، وعاد ظافرا منصورا ، وقد صمم الوالي علي عدم إرجاع جسد القديس إلى مكانه الأصلي وأراد أخذه إلى الإسكندرية ، وفيما هم سائرون مروا في طريقهم علي بحيرة بياض مكانه الأصلي ، فبرك الجمل الحامل له ولم يبرح مكانه رغم الضرب الكثير ، فنقلوه علي جمل ثان فلم يتحرك من مكانه ايضا ، فتحقق إن هذا أمر الرب ، ثم صنع تابوتا من الخشب الذي لا يسوس ووضع فيه التابوت الفضة ووضعه في مكانه ، وتبارك منه وسافر إلى مدينته ، ولما أراد الرب إظهار جسده المقدس كان في البرية راعي غنم قد غطس منه يوما ما خروف اجرب في بركة ماء كانت بجانب المكان الذي به جسد القديس ، ثم خرج وتمرغ في تراب ذلك المكان فبرئ في الحال ، فلما عاين الراعي هذه الأعجوبة بهت وصار يأخذ من تراب ذلك المكان ويسكب علي الماء ويلطخ به كل خروف اجرب ، أو به عاهة فيبرا في الحال ، وشاع هذا الأمر في كل الأقاليم حتى سمع به ملك القسطنطينية ، وكانت له ابنة وحيدة مصابة بمرض الجذام ، فأرسلها أبوها إلى هناك ، واستعلمت من الراعي عما تفعل ، فأخذت من التراب وبللته بالماء ولطخت جسمها ونامت تلك الليلة في ذلك المكان ، فرأت في نومها القديس مينا وهو يقول لهه "قومي باكرا واحفري في هذا المكان فتجدي جسدي" ، ولما استيقظت وجدت نفسها قد شفيت ، ولما حفرت في المكان وجدت الجسد المقدس فأرسلت إلى والدها وأعلمته بالأمر ففرح كثيرا وشكر الله ومجد اسمه ، وأرسل المال والرجال وبني في ذلك الموضع كنيسة ، كرست في اليوم الخامس عشر من شهر بؤونة ، 

و لما ملك أركاديوس وانوريوس أمرا إن تبني هناك مدينة وكانت الجماهير تتقاطر إلى تلك الكنيسة يتشفعون بالقديس الطوباوي مينا ، وقد شرفه الله بالآيات والعجائب التي كانت تظهر من جسده الطاهر ، ومع دخول العرب مصر اعتدي البعض علي المدينة وتهدمت الكنيسة ولم تبق إلا آثارها ، 

و عندما ارتقي غبطة البطريرك المتنيح البابا الانبا كيرلس السادس كرسي الكرازة المرقسية ، اهتم بإقامة دير كبير في تلك المنطقة باسم القديس مار مينا ، انفق عليه مبالغ طائلة ، وبالدير كنيستان يزورهما شعب الكرازة المرقسية للتبرك والصلاة ، كما اشتري ايضا مائة فدان وأقام سورا لاحاطتها ، وقد رسم عددا من الأباء الرهبان الذين نالوا قسطا وافرا من الثقافة العلمية والدينية . 


شفاعة القديس مار مينا ، البابا الانبا كيرلس السادس ، تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

----------------------------

نياحة القديس يوحنا الربان ( 15 هـاتور)

تذكار نياحة القديس يوحنا الربان . صلواته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما إبديا امين

----------------------------

غدا يبدأ صوم الميلاد المجيد ( 15 هـاتور)


----------



## ميرنا (25 نوفمبر 2005)

بدء صوم الميلاد ( 16 هـاتور)

هذا اليوم هو أول صوم الميلاد المجيد في كنيستنا القبطية . نسأل إلهنا و متمم خلاصنا الذي تنازل لفدائنا من عبودية الخطية ، إن يعيننا علي العمل بما يرضيه في هذا الصوم المقدس و كل ايام حياتنا .

مدة الصوم 43 يوم :

40 يوما مثال صوم موسى النبي لاستلام لوحي الشريعة ، 3 أيام تذكار صوم نقل جبل المقطم. تقال قسمة صوم الميلاد إلي نهاية الصوم.







تكريس كنيسة القديس أبى نفر السائح ( 16 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم كرست كنيسة القديس ابو نفر السائح التي كانت بظاهر مصر.


نياحة البابا مينا الثانى 61 ( 16 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة البابا مينا الثانى 61 . صلواته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما إبديا امين

استشهاد القديس يسطس الاسقف ( 16 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار شهادة القديس يسطس الأسقف علي يد مكسيموس الأمير بعد امتحانه بالعذاب الشديد و أخيرا نال إكليل الشهادة .

نياحة القديس نيلس السينائى ( 16 هـاتور)

في هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة القديس نيلس السينائى . صلواته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما إبديا امين


----------



## ميرنا (26 نوفمبر 2005)

17 هـاتور الموافق 26 نوفمبر



نياحة البابا يوحنا ذهبى الفم بطريرك القسطنطينية 407 م ( 17 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس الجليل يوحنا ذهبي الفم ، وقد ولد بمدينة إنطاكية نحو سنة 347 من أب غني اسمه ساكوندس ، وأم تقية اسمها انثوسا ، فربياه تربية صالحة ، وأدباه بالآداب المسيحية ، ومضي إلي مدينة أثينا ، فتعلم الحكمة اليونانية في إحدى مدارسها ، وفاق كثيرين في العلم والفضيلة ، ثم زهد في أباطيل العالم وترهب من صغره بأحد الأديرة ، وكان له صديق يدعي باسيليوس قد ترهب قبله في هذا الدير ، فتجانست ميولهما ، ومارسا فضائل كثيرة ، ولما توفي والده لم يحتفظ بشيء مما تركه ، بل وزع كل ما ورثه علي الفقراء والمساكين ، ثم سلك في نسك وجهاد عظيمين ، وكان بالدير رجل عابد حبيس سرياني اسمه انسوسينوس ، ابصر في إحدى الليالي الرسولين بطرس ويوحنا قد دخلا علي ذهبي الفم ، فدفع له يوحنا إنجيلا وقال له "لا تخف ، من ربطته يكون مربوطا ، ومن حللته يكون محلولا" ، فعلم الشيخ الحبيس انه سيصير راعيا أمينا . 

وقد حلت عليه نعمة الله ، فوضع ميامر ومواعظ وفسر كتبا كثيرة وهو بعد شماس ، وكان قد رقاه إلى هذه الدرجة القديس ميلاتيوس بطريرك إنطاكية ، ثم رسمه قسا القديس فابيانوس خلفه بإرشاد ملاك الرب ، ولما تنيح نكتاريوس بطريرك القسطنطينية استحضره الملك أركاديوس وقدمه بطريركا ، فسار في البطريركية سيرا رسوليا ، وكان مداوما علي التعليم والوعظ ، وتفسير كتب الكنيسة القديمة والحديثة ، وتبكيت الخطاة ، وكل ذي جاه وهو لا يخشى باسا أو جاها ، 

و كانت اوذكسيا الملكة زوجة أركاديوس محبة للمال ، فاغتصبت بستانا لأرملة مسكينة فشكت أمرها للقديس الذي توجه إلى الملكة ووعظها كثيرا وطلب منه إرجاع البستان إلى صاحبته ، وإذ لم تطعه منعها من دخول الكنيسة ومن تناول القربان ، فتملكها الغيظ وجمعت عليه مجمعا من الأساقفة الذي كان قد قطعهم لشرورهم وسوء تدبيرهم ، فحكموا بنفي القديس ، فنفي إلى جزيرة ثراكي ، ولكن هذا النفي لم يستمر اكثر من ليلة واحدة إذ هاج الشعب جدا وتجمهر حول القصر الملكي طالبا عودة البطريرك ، وبينما الناس في كآبتهم علي راعيهم البار حدثت زلزلة عظيمة كادت تدمر المدينة ، هلعت منها القلوب وظن القوم انها علامة غضب الله علي المدينة بسبب نفي القديس ، أما اوذكسيا فقد انزعجت واضطربت روحها فهرولت إلى زوجها وطلبت منه إن يعيد القديس من منفاه ، وما أشرقت شمس الراعي علي رعيته حتى تبدل حزنهم فرحا وعويلهم بترانيم البهجة والسرور .

ولم يدم هذا الحال طويلا ، إذ كان بالمدينة ساحة فسيحة بجوار كنيسة أجيا صوفيا ، أقيم فيها تمثال من الفضة للملكة اوذكسيا ، وحدث يوم تنصيبه إن قام بعض العامة بالألعاب الجنونية والرقص الخليع ، ودفعهم تيار اللهو إلى الفجور والإثم ، فغار القديس يوحنا علي الفضيلة التي امتهنت وانبري في عظاته يقبح هذه الأعمال بشجاعة نادرة ، فانتهز أعداؤه غيرته هذه ووشوا به لدي الملكة بأنه قال عنها " قد قامت هيروديا ورقصت وطلبت راس يوحنا المعمدان علي طبق " فكانت هذه الوشاية الدنيئة سببا قويا لدي الملكة للحكم عليه بالنفي ، والتشديد علي الجند الموكلين بحراسته بعدم توفير الراحة له في سفره ، فكانوا يسرعون به من مكان إلى أخر حتى انتهي بهم السفر إلى بلدة يقال لها ( كومانا ) وهناك ساءت صحته وتنيح بسلام سنة 407 ميلادية ، 

وبعد الملك أركاديوس الذي أمر بنفيه ، خلفه أبنه ثاؤدسيوس الصغير فأمر الملك ثاؤدسيوس الصغير بنقل جسد هذا القديس إلى القسطنطينية حيث وضع في كنيسة الرسل .


صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

----------------------------

نياحة القديس بولس بجبل ديفيقين ( 17 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة القديس بولس بجبل ديفيقين . صلواته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما إبديا امين


----------



## ميرنا (27 نوفمبر 2005)

استشهاد القديس فيلبس الرسول ( 18 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 80 ميلادية استشهد القديس فيلبس الرسول أحد الاثني عشر تلميذا . وذلك إن قرعته قد خرجت إلى أفريقية وأعمالها فذهب إليها وبشر فيها باسم المسيح ، ورد أهلها إلى معرفة الله ، بعد إن اظهر من الآيات والعجائب الباهرة ما اذهل عقولهم . وبعد إن ثبتهم علي الإيمان خرج إلى ايرابوليس ، ورد أهلها ايضا إلى معرفة الله ، إلا إن غير المؤمنين بتلك البلاد قد تشاوروا علي قتله بدعوى انه خالف أمر الملك القاضي بعدم دخول غريب إلى مدينتهم ، فوثبوا عليه وقيدوه ، أما هو فكان يبتسم في وجوههم قائلا لهم : لماذا تبعدون عنكم الحياة الأبدية ، ولا تفكرون في خلاص أنفسكم . أما هم فلم يعبئوا بكلامه وتكالبوا عليه وعذبوه عذابا كثيرا ثم صلبوه منكسا . وأثناء الصلب حدثت زلزلة فارتعب الجميع وفروا . فجاء بعض المؤمنين وأرادوا إنزاله من علي الصليب ، فطلب إليهم إن يتركوه ليكمل سعيه وينال إكليله . وهكذا اسلم روحه بيد المسيح ونال إكليل المجد الأبدي سنة 80 م ودفن هناك . وفي الجيل السادس المسيحي نقل جسده إلى رومية . وكان الله يظهر من جسد القديس فيلبس الآيات والعجائب العظيمة . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .




استشهاد القديستين ادرويس ويؤنا ( 18 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم استشهدت القديستان ادروسيس ويوانا. كانت ادروسيس ابنة ادريانوس الملك الوثني ، الذي لشدة محبته لها صنع لها مقصورة خاصة بها ، تحتجب فيها عن أعين الناس . أما هي فكانت تفكر في زوال الدنيا . وانتهاء الحياة ، وتطلب ليلا ونهارا الهداية إلى الطريق الصحيح . فرأت في رؤيا الليل من يقول لها استحضري يوانا العذراء ابنة فيلوسوفرون وهي تعلمك طريق الرب . فلما استيقظت ادروسيس من نومها شعرت بابتهاج في نفسها ، وأرسلت إلى يوانا فأسرعت بالحضور إليها . فقابلتها الأميرة وسجدت أمامها وعانقتها . وشرعت يوانا تقص عليها سبب تجسد ابن الله ، مبتدئة من خلقة آدم ، وكيفية خروجه من الفردوس ، ونزول الطوفان وتجديد الخليقة مرة أخرى ، وسبب عبادة الأصنام ، وتجلي الله لإبراهيم ، وخروج بني إسرائيل من مصر ، وظهور الأنبياء ونزول ابن الله وتجسده من العذراء ، وخلاصة العالم من يد إبليس ، وأوضحت لها ما يناله الصالحون من النعم السمائية في الملكوت الأبدية . فابتهجت نفس الأميرة العذراء كثيرا . وكان كلام يوانا عندها احلي من الشهد . فآمنت بالسيد المسيح ، وكانت العذراوان تعبدان ليلا ونهارا بأصوام وصلوات . وفي إحدى الليالي رأتا في حلم السيد المسيح والسيدة العذراء والدته وقد وضع يده علي رأسيهما وباركهما. وفي هذه الأثناء كان والدها الملك قد مضي إلى الحرب ، ولما عاد خطبت ابنته للزواج . وقبل إتمام المراسيم قال لها أبوها "هلمي يا ابنتي وبخري للإله ابللون قبل زفافك إلى عريسك" . فقالت له : كيف يا أبي تترك اله السماء والأرض وتعبد الأوثان النجسة ، فارجع يا أبى إلى الإله الذي خلقك ، ذلك الذي حياتك وموتك في يده . فلما سمع هذا الكلام الذي لم يسبق له سماعه منها ، سال عن الذي علمها إياه فاخبروه إن يوانا ابنة فيلوسفرون هي التي أفسدت عقلها، فأمر بإحراق الاثنتين . فأخرجوهما إلى خارج المدينة بالحلي والحلل ، وكان المماليك والعبيد يبكون . وكان أهل المدينة جميعا يأسفون علي شباب هاتين القديستين ويطلبون منهما إن توافقا الملك علي التبخير للأوثان ، فلم ينثنيا عن رأيهما. ولما حفروا الحفرة وأوقدوا النار أمسكت الواحدة بيد الأخرى ، وانطرحتا في النار حيث وقفتا في الوسط وأدارتا وجهيهما إلى الشرق وصليتا ، وقد أبصرهما جماعة كثيرة ، وبعد إن خمدت النار تقدم بعض المؤمنين الحاضرين لأخذ الجسدين فوجدهما ملتصقين ببعضهما ، ولم يتغير لباسهما ولا حليهما ، فوضعوهما في مكان امين حتى انقضي زمن الاضطهاد ثم بنوا لهما كنيسة عظيمة . صلاة هاتين القديستين تكون معنا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (29 نوفمبر 2005)

هـاتور الموافق 28 نوفمبر



تذكار كنيسة القديس سرجيوس وواخس بالرصافة ( 19 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم كرست كنيسة القديسين سرجيوس وواخس بمدينة الرصافة . وذلك انه لما استشهد القديس سرجيوس بهذه المدينة ، اخذ قوم من المؤمنين جسده وكفنوه وأخفوه عندهم ، وكانوا يوقدون أمامه القناديل والشموع حتى انقضي زمن الاضطهاد ، فأظهروه ، وبنيت باسمه كنيسة . وقد حضر تكريسها خمسة عشر أسقفا وجمع كثير من الشعب ، ثم احضروا جسد القديس إليها ، فسال منه دهن شفي الذين تناولوه بإيمان . شفاعته تكون معنا امين .


----------------------------


استشهاد القديس أبيبوس ( 19 هـاتور)

تذكار استشهاد القديس أبيبوس . صلواته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما إبديا امين


----------



## ميرنا (29 نوفمبر 2005)

20 هـاتور الموافق 29 نوفمبر


نياحة البابا انيانوس 2 ( 20 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 86 ميلادية تنيح الاب القديس الانبا إنيانوس ثاني باباوات الإسكندرية . وكان هذا القديس من أهالي مدينة الإسكندرية ، ابنا لوالدين وثنيين ، وكان إسكافيا . وحدث انه لما دخل القديس مرقس الرسول مدينة الإسكندرية ، اتفق بالتدبير الإلهي انه عثر فانقطع حذاؤه فدفعه لإنيانوس ليصلحه . وقد حدث وهو يغرز فيه المخراز إن نفذ إلى الجهة الأخرى وجرح إصبعه . فصرخ من الألم وقال باليونانية " ايس ثيئوس " أي يا الله الواحد ، فلما سمع القديس مرقس ذلك مجد المسيح حيث سمعه يذكر اسم الله . ثم اخذ ترابا من الأرض وتفل عليه ووضعه علي إصبع إنيانوس فبرئ في الحال ، وتعجب إنيانوس من ذلك كثيرا ، واخذ القديس مرقس إلى منزله ، وسأله عن اسمه ومعتقده ، ومن أين أتي ، فقص عليه الرسول من كتب الأنبياء عن ألوهية السيد المسيح ، وعن سر تجسده وموته وقيامته وعمل الآيات باسمه . فاستضاء عقل انيانوس وآمن هو وأهل بيته ، وتعمدوا باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس ، فحلت عليهم النعمة الإلهية ، ولازموا سماع تعليم الرسول ، فعلمهم علوم الكنيسة وفرائضها وسننها . ولما عزم القديس مرقس علي الذهاب إلى الخمس المدن الغربية ، وضع يده علي انيانوس وكرسه بطريركا علي مدينة الإسكندرية سنة 64 ميلادية . فظل يبشر أهلها ويعمدهم سرا . ويعضدهم ويثبتهم علي الإيمان بالمسيح ، ثم جعل داره كنيسة ، ويقال انها هي المعروفة بكنيسة القديس مار مرقس الشهيد . والتي تقوم في مكانها الآن الكنيسة المرقسية بالإسكندرية . وأقام هذا القديس علي الكرسي اثنتين وعشرون سنة . ثم تنيح بسلام . صلاته تكون معنا امين .


----------------------------


تذكار بيعتى الامير تادرس الشاطبى ( 20 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار تكريس كنيستي القديسين الأمير ثاؤدورس بن يوحنا الشطبي . والأمير ثاؤذورس المشرقي . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (30 نوفمبر 2005)

نياحة القديس غريغوريوس العجايبى ( 21 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 270 ميلادية تنيح القديس غريغوريوس العجائبي ، أسقف قيصرية الجديدة ببلاد الروم وهي المدينة التي ولد بها من أبوين غنيين وثنيين ، وقد تعلم منذ صغره الحكمة والفلسفة حتى فاق كثيرين من أترابه ، ثم رحل إلى بيروت فدرس العلوم اليونانية واللاتينية ، ومن هناك مضي إلى قيصرية فلسطين حيث كان العلامة أوريجانوس ، فدرس عليه الفلسفة المسيحية ، ثم تعلم اللاهوت وتفسير الكتب المقدسة ، وقصد مدينة الإسكندرية سنة 235 ميلادية حيث اكمل دراسة ما كان ينقصه من العلوم ، وعاد إلى بلدته سنة 237 ميلادية ، وفي سنة 239 اصطبغ بالمعمودية المقدسة واصبح مسيحيا ، وإذ تيقن زوال هذا العالم ودوام مملكة السماء ، وجه كل اهتمامه إلى العمل علي خلاص نفسه ، ولما علم إن أسقف بلدته يجد في طلبه لمساعدته في أعمال الأسقفية ، هرب إلى البرية وتفرغ للصلوات والعبادات الكثيرة لانصرافه عن العالم وأمجاده الباطلة ، ولما تنيح هذا الأسقف طلبوه لتعيينه خلفا له فلم يعرفوا له مكانا ، وحدث بينما كان الشعب مجتمعا مع القديس غريغوريوس الثاؤلوغوس ، إذ سمعوا صوتا يقول اطلبوا غريغوريوس السائح وأقيموه عليكم أسقفا ، فأرسلوا من يبحث عنه في البراري والجبال ، وإذ لم يعثروا عليه قر رأيهم إن يأخذوا إنجيلا ويصلوا عليه صلاة التكريس ، كأنه حاضر ، ويدعونه غريغوريوس ، لان اسمه السابق كان ثاؤدورس ، ففعلوا هكذا وقام بهذه الصلاة القديس غريغوريوس الثاؤلوغوس ، فظهر ملاك الرب لهذا القديس في القفار قائلا له : قم اذهب إلى بلدك فقد كرسوك أسقفا عليها ، ولا تستعف من ذلك لأنه من الله ، فلم يتردد في الأمر وقام لوقته ونزل من الجبل وأتي إلى بلدته ، فخرج الشعب للقائه بكرامة عظيمة وكملوا تكريسه سنة 244 ميلادية ، وقد اظهر الله علي يديه آيات وعجائب كثيرة حتى سمي بالعجائبي ، فمن ذلك انه كان لأخوين بحيرة يحصلان منها علي مقدار كبير من السمك ، وقد وقع بينهما خلاف ، إذ كان كل منهما يدعي ملكيتها له ، ولما لم يتفقا ذهبا إلى هذا الاب ليفصل لهما في الأمر ، فحكم إن يقسم محصولها مناصفة بينهما ، وإذ لم يقبلا حكمه ، طلب من الله فجف ماء البحيرة ، وصارت أرضا صالحة للزراعة ، وذاع صيت الآيات والعجائب التي كان يصنعها إلى جميع أقطار الأرض ، ولما اكمل سعيه تنيح بسلام ، صلاته تكون معنا امين .


نياحة الباب قسما الثانى 54 ( 21 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 859 ميلادية تنيح القديس قسما الثاني ، الرابع والخمسون من باباوات الإسكندرية ، وقد ولد بسمنود وترهب بدير القديس مقاريوس ، ولما خلا كرسي البطريركية اجمع رأي الأساقفة والأراخنة علي اختيار هذا الاب ، فرسم بطريركا وقد لحقت به أحزان كثيرة ، كما جرت علي المؤمنين في زمانه بلايا وتجارب عديدة ، وظهرت في أيامه بعض العجائب ، منها إن دما خرج من أيقونة السيدة العذراء التي في كنيسة القديس ساويرس بالبرية المقدسة ، كما إن اكثر الأيقونات التي بالديار المصرية كانت ايضا مبللة بالدموع ، وقد عللوا هذه الظاهرة العجيبة انها بسبب ما نال الاب البطريرك والمؤمنين من البلاء والأحزان ، وكان رغم كل ما أصابه مداوما علي تعليم المؤمنين وتثبيتهم بغيرة ونشاط وأقام علي الكرسي سبع سنين وستة اشهر ، ثم تنيح بسلام، صلاته تكون معنا امين .


نياحة القديس يوحنا التبايسى بجبل اسيوط ( 21 هـاتور)

تذكار نياحة القديس يوحنا التبايسى. صلواته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما إبديا امين


تذكار القديسين حلفا وركاو ورومانيوس ويوحنا وتوما وبقطر وأسحق ( 21 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار القديسين حلفا وزكا ورومانوس ويوحنا الشهداء . و تذكار القديسين توما و بقطر و اسحق من الاشمونين . صلاتهم تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .




التذكار الشهري لوالدة الاله القديسة مريم العذراء ( 21 هـاتور)

فى مثل هذا اليوم نعيد بتذكار السيدة العذراء الطاهرة البكر البتول الذكية مريم والدة الإله الكلمة أم الرحمة، الحنونة شفاعتها تكون معنا . آمين .


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2005)

استشهاد القديس قزمان ودميان وأخوتهما وأمهم (ق3م) ( 22 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديسون قزمان ودميان واخوتهما انسيموس ولاونديوس وابرابيوس وأمهم ثاؤذوتي . كانوا من إحدى بلاد العرب ، وكانت أمهم تتقي الله ، ومحبة للغرباء ، ورحومة . وقد ترملت وأولادها بعد أطفال . فربتهم وعلمتهم خوف الله وحب الفضيلة . وتعلم قزمان ودميان مهنة الطب ، وكانا يعالجان المرضي بلا اجر ، أما اخوتهما فمضوا إلى البرية وترهبوا . ولما ارتد دقلديانوس عن الإيمان ، وأمر بعبادة الأوثان اخبروه إن قزمان ودميان يبشران باسم المسيح . ويحضان علي عدم عبادة الأوثان . فأمر بإحضارهما وتسليمهما لوالي المدينة الذي عذبهما بأقسى أنواع العذاب بالضرب والنار . ثم سألهما عن مكان اخوتهما . ولما عرفه استحضرهم ومعهم أمهم وأمرهم إن يبخروا للأوثان فلم يطيعوه . فأمر إن يعصر الخمسة في المعاصر . ولما لم ينلهم آذى أخرجهم وألقاهم في آتون النار ثلاثة ايام وثلاثة ليال ، ثم طرحهم في مستوقد حمام . وأخيرا وضعهم علي آسرة من الحديد محماة . وفي هذه جميعها كان الرب يقيمهم أحياء بغير فساد لإظهار مجده وإكرام قديسيه . ولما تعب الوالي من تعذيبهم ، أرسلهم إلى الملك فعذبهم هو ايضا . وكانت أمهم تعزيهم وتشجعهم وتصبرهم . فانتهرها الملك فوبخته علي قساوته وعلي عبادة الأوثان . فأمر بقطع رأسها ونالت إكليل الحياة ، وظل جسدها مطروحا لم يجسر أحد إن يدفنه ، فصرخ القديس قزمان في الحاضرين قائلا "يا أهل المدينة أليس فيكم أحد ذو رحمة فيستر جسد هذه العجوز الأرملة ويدفنها ؟" . عند ذلك تقدم بقطر بن رومانوس وأخذه وكفنه ثم دفنه .

و لما علم الملك بما فعله بقطر أمر بنفيه إلى ديار مصر وهناك نال إكليل الشهادة . وفي الغد أمر الملك بقطع رؤوس القديسين قزمان ودميان واخوتهما فنالوا إكليل الحياة في ملكوت السموات . وبعد إن انقضي زمان الاضطهاد ، بنيت لهم كنائس عديدة ، واظهر الرب فيها آيات وعجائب كثيرة .

شفاعتهم تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2005)

تذكار القديس كرنليوس قائد المائة ( 23 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس كرنيليوس قائد المئة ، كان رئيسا علي فرقة من مئة جندي بقيصرية فلسطين ، وكان يعبد الكواكب ، فلما سمع عن التلاميذ ورأي الآيات التي كانت تجري علي أيديهم ، مما تعجز عنها قوي البشر والإلهة الوثنية ، ذهل عقل وتحير وساوره الشك في ألهته ، فترك عبادة الكواكب ، وبدا يرفع قلبه إلى الله بالصوم والصلاة والرحمة وكان يقول في صلاته "أيها الرب الإله ، أنني قد تحيرت في معرفتك فأرشدني واهدني إليك ، فتحنن الله عليه وقبل صلاته وصدقته ، وأرسل له ملاكا يبشره بقبولهما وصعودهما إليه ، ويأمره إن يرسل إلى مدينة يافا فيدعو بطرس الرسول الذي كان نازلا عند سمعان الدباغ ، فيعلمه ماذا ينبغي إن يفعل ، فأرسل واستحضره ، ولما دخل بطرس استقبله كرنيليوس وسجد واقعا علي قدميه ، فأقامه بطرس قائلا "قم انا ايضا إنسان" ، ولما دخل بيته وجد جماعة كبيرة من الأمم فقال "لهم انتم تعلمون إن شريعة التوراة تمنعني من مخالطة غير المختونين ، الا إن الله قد أراني إن لا أقول عن إنسان ما انه دنس أو نجس ، فلذلك جئت إذ استدعيتموني ، فماذا تريدون" ، فقال كرنيليوس "منذ أربعة ايام إلى هذه الساعة كنت صائما وفي الساعة التاسعة كنت اصلي في بيتي ، وإذا رجل قد وقف أمامي بلباس لامع ، وقال يا كرنيليوس سمعت صلاتك وذكرت صدقاتك أمام الله ، فأرسل إلى يافا واستدع سمعان الملقب بطرس ، انه نازل في بيت سمعان رجل دباغ عند البحر ، فهو متي جاء يكلمك ، فأرسلت إليك حالا ، وأنت فعلت حسنا إذ جئت ، والآن نحن جميعا حاضرون أمام الله لنسمع جميع ما أمرك به الله" ، ففتح بطرس فاه وقال "بالحق انا أجد إن الله لا يقبل الوجوه ، بل في كل أمة الذي يتقيه ويصنع البر مقبول عنده" ، ثم بشره بيسوع المسيح رب الكل ، واعلمه سر تجسده وصلبه وقيامته وصعوده وعمل الآيات باسمه ، فأمن كرنيليوس وأهل بيته وكل غلمانه واكثر الذين معه ، وتعمدوا باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس ، فحل عليهم نعمة الروح القدس في الحال ، وبعد ذلك ترك كرنيليوس الجندية وتبع الرسل ، ورسمه القديس بطرس أسقفا علي مدينة قيصرية من أعمال فلسطين فمضي إليها وبشر فيها بالمسيح ، مبينا لهم ضلالة الأصنام، فاستنارت عقولهم بمعرفة الله وآمنوا به ، ثم ثبتهم بما صنعه أمامهم من الآيات والمعجزات وعمدهم جميعا، وكان بينهم ديمتريوس الوالي ، ثم تنيح بسلام ونال إكليل الرسل المبشرين ، صلاته تكون معنا امين .

تذكار تكريس كنيسة القديسة مارينا الشهيدة ( 23 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار الشهيدة العظيمة عروس المسيح المنتخبة ، القديسة مارينا المجاهدة ، وتكريس كنيستها بمدينة إنطاكية شفاعتها تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (3 ديسمبر 2005)

تذكار الاربعة والعشرين قسيسا الروحانيين ( 24 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار الأربعة والعشرين قسيسا غير المتجسدين كهنة الحق العالي الجالسين حول العرش، الذين هم ارفع واعظم من جميع القديسين وكل طقوس الروحانيين ، لقربهم من الله يشفعون في البشر ، ويقدمون لعزته تبارك إسمه صلوات القديسين كبخور في مجامر ذهب بأيديهم ، يرفعون فيها الصلوات والصدقات التي تقدم إلى الله ، كما يقول يوحنا الإنجيلي في أبوغالمسيس ( سفر الرؤيا ) "بعد هذا نظرت وإذا باب مفتوح في السماء والصوت الاول الذي سمعته كبوق يتكلم معي قائلا اصعد إلى هنا فأريك ما لا بد إن يصير بعد هذا وللوقت صرت في الروح وإذا عرش موضوع في السماء وعلي العرش جالس وكان الجالس في المنظر شبه حجر اليشب والعقيق وقوس قزح حول العرش في المنظر شبه الزمرد وحول العرش أربعة وعشرون عرشا ورأيت علي العروش أربعة وعشرين شيخا جالسين متسربلين بثياب بيض وعلي رؤوسهم أكاليل من ذهب (رؤ 4 : 1 – 4 ) ، ولهم كل واحد قيثارات وجامات من ذهب مملوءة بخورا هي صلوات القديسين ( رؤ 5 : 8 ) الذي علي الأرض يرفعونها إلى ضابط الكل" . 

قال "وسمعت الأربعة الحيوانات يسبحون قائلين " قدوس قدوس قدوس الرب الإله القادر علي كل شئ الذي كان والكائن والذي يأتي" . وحينما تعطي الحيوانات مجدا وكرامة وشكرا للجالس علي العرش الحي إلى الأبد الآبدين ، يخر الأربعة والعشرون شيخا قدام الجالس علي العرش ويسجدون للحي إلى ابد الآبدين ويطرحون أكاليلهم أما العرش قائلين “ أنت مستحق أيها الرب إن تأخذ المجد والكرامة والقدرة لأنك أنت خلقت كل الأشياء وهي بإرادتك كائنة وخلقت " وإذا خرج حكم من لدن الإله يخرون ويسجدون " قائلين عظيمة وعجيبة هي أعمالك أيها الرب الإله القادر علي كل شئ ، عادلة وحق هي طرقك يا ملك القديسين ، من لا نخافك يا رب ويمجد اسمك ، لأنك وحدك قدوس ، لان جميع الأمم سيأتون ويسجدون أمامك لان أحكامك قد أظهرت " .

لذا قد رتب معلمو الكنيسة هذا العيد تذكارا لهم ، شفاعتهم تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .




استشهاد الاسقف نارسيس ( 24 هـاتور)

تذكار استشهاد الاسقف نارسيس . صلواته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما إبديا امين


استشهاد القديس تكلا ( 24 هـاتور)

تذكار استشهاد القديس تكلا . صلواته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما إبديا امين

نياحة البابا بروكليس بطريرك القسطنطينية ( 24 هـاتور)

تذكار نياحة البابا بروكليس . صلواته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما إبديا امين


----------



## ميرنا (4 ديسمبر 2005)

استشهاد القديس مرقوريوس أبى سيفين بالقرن الثالث الميلادى ( 25 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس مرقوريوس الشهير بابي السيفين ، وقد ولد هذا القديس بمدينة رومية من أبوين مسيحيين ، فأسمياه فيلوباتير وأدباه بالآداب المسيحية ، ولما بلغ دور الشباب انتظم في سلك الجندية أيام الملك داكيوس الوثني ، وأعطاه الرب قوة وشجاعة أكسبته رضاء رؤسائه فدعوه باسم مرقوريوس ، وكان من المقربين لدي الملك ، وحدث إن ثار البربر علي رومية فخرج داكيوس لمحاربتهم ففزع عندما رأي كثرتهم ، ولكن القديس مرقوريوس طمأنه قائلا “لا تخف لان الله سيهلك أعداءنا ويجعل الغلبة لنا" ، ولما انصرف من أمام الملك ظهر له ملاك في شبه إنسان بلباس ابيض اعطاه سيفا قائلا له "إذا غلبت أعدائك فاذكر الرب إلهك" ، فلما انتصر داكيوس علي أعدائه ورجع مرقوريوس ظافرا ظهر له الملاك وذكره بما قاله قبلا ، أي إن يذكر الرب إلهه ، أما الملك داكيوس فأراد إن يبخر لأوثانه هو وعسكره ، فتخلف القديس مرقوريوس ، ولما أعلموا الملك بذلك استحضره وأبدي دهشته من العدول عن ولائه له ، ووبخه علي تخلفه ، فرمي القديس منطقته ولباسه بين يدي الملك وقال له "إنني لا اعبد غير ربي والهي يسوع المسيح" ، فغضب الملك وأمر بضربه بالجريد والسياط ، ولما رأي تعلق أهل المدينة والجند به ، خشي الملك إن يثوروا عليه بسببه ، فأرسله مكبلا بالحديد إلى قيصرية ، وهناك قطعوا رأسه فكمل جهاده المقدس ونال إكليل الحياة في ملكوت السموات . 

شفاعته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (5 ديسمبر 2005)

استشهاد القديس بالاريانوس وأخيه تيبودنيوس فى القرن الثالث الميلادى ( 26 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديسان بالاريانوس وأخوه ثيبورينوس ، أهل رومية ، وكانا إبنين لوالدين وثنيين ، وقد خطب بالاريانوس ابنة رجل من أكابر المدينة اسمها كيليكية بارعة الجمال ، وكانت مسيحية تعبد المسيح في السر ، فلما تزوجها شرعت تقص عليه حياة السيد المسيح ، وكيفية الإيمان به ، شيئا فشيئا ، حتى أمن علي يديها واعتمد ، ولما استنار بالنعمة علم أخوه فآمن هو ايضا واعتمد ، وسار في الفضيلة سيرا أهله أن تناجيه الملائكة ، وتخبره بما سيكون من الأسرار ، ولما ملك دقلديانوس وأثار الاضطهاد علي المسيحيين ، كان هذان القديسان يطوفان المدينة ويحملان جسد الشهداء ويكفناها ويدفناها ، فسعي بهما بعض الأشرار لدي طوسيوس حاجب الملك ، فاستحضرهما وسألهما عن معتقدهما ، فأقرا انهما مسيحيان ، فوعدهما بوعود جزيلة إن كفرا بالمسيح وذبحا للأوثان ، فلم ينخدعا بوعوده ، فهددهما كثيرا ذاكرا لهما أنواع العذاب ، فلم يروعهما ذلك ، ولما رأي ثباتهما وصبرهما أمر بقطع رأسيهما ، فرأي الحاجب ملائكة يحملون نفسيهما إلى السماء ، فآمن في الحال بالسيد المسيح ، فحبسوه ثلاثة ايام وفي اليوم الرابع أخرجوه وقطعوا رأسه مع رأس كيليكية زوجة بالاريانوس ، فنال الجميع إكليل الشهادة ، صلاتهم تكون معنا امين .




نياحة القديس غريغوريوس النيصى أسقف نيصص ( 26 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيسس . وقد ولد في كبدوكية سنة 330 ميلادية وعين أسقفا من يد أخيه القديس باسيليوس سنة 372 ، ونفي في عهد الملك والس ثم عاد سنة 378 بأمر الملك ثاؤدسيوس الكبير ، وقد وضع كتبا دينية كثيرة . وتنيح بسلام سنة 396 م . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .



نوة قاسم : جنوبية غربية عواصف شديدة خمسة أيام ( 26 هـاتور)

النوات

في اشهر الشتاء تتعرض الأجزاء المطلة علي البحر المتوسط لظاهرة تولد الانخفاضات الجوية الإعصارية التي تميز الأحوال المناخية في إقليم البحر المتوسط وتعرف في الإسكندرية باسم النوات. 

النوات :

هي اضطرابات جوية تنشأ عنها دوامة هوائية دائرية أو بيضاوية ذات ضغط منخفض وسط مساحة ضغطها مرتفع وتندفع فيها الرياح علي شكل حلزوني نحو مركز منخفض بحيث يكون سيرها ضد اتجاه عقارب الساعة، وقد ينتج عنها ما يسمى بالعواصف أو الأعاصير.

العواصف والأعاصير:

وهي تتكون عند التقاء الكتل الهوائية الباردة بمثيلتها الدافئة، ويؤدي الصراع بينهما إلي التفاف الهواء البارد حول الدافئ مكوناً الانخفاض الجوي وتندفع الرياح في حركتها من الغرب إلي الشرق بسرعة من 45 - 60 كم / س. ويصاحب ذلك عدم استقرار في الأحوال المناخية وازدياد سرعة الرياح وغزارة الأمطار وهبوط شديد في درجات الحرارة، وفي الأحوال الشديدة تؤدي إلي اقتلاع الأشجار من جذورها، أو تغطي مياه البحر أجزاء ساحلية من اليابس. وتعرف العواصف المدارية في منطقة بحر العرب باسم الأعاصير، وباسم التيفون في بحر الصين، وباسم الهاريكين في منطقة البحر الكاريبي، والترنادو في أواسط الولايات المتحدة، والولي ولي في شرق استراليا.


----------



## ميرنا (6 ديسمبر 2005)

استشهاد القديس يعقوب الفارسى المقطع ( 27 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس يعقوب المقطع ، وكان من جنود سكراد بن صافور ملك الفرس ، ولشجاعته واستقامته ارتقي إلى اسمي الدرجات في بلاط الملك ، وكان له لدي الملك حظوة ودالة ، حتى انه كان يستشيره في كثير من الأمور ، وبهذه الطريقة أمال قلبه عن عبادة السيد المسيح ، ولما سمعت أمه وزوجته وأخته ، انه وافق الملك علي اعتقاده ، كتبن إليه قائلات "لماذا تركت عنك الإيمان بالسيد المسيح ، وأتبعت العناصر المخلوقة ، وهي النار والشمس ، إلا فاعلم انك إن لبثت علي ما أنت عليه ، تبرأنا منك وحسبناك كغريب عنا" ، فلما قرا الكتاب بكي وقال "إذا كنت بعملي هذا قد تغربت عن أهلي وجنسي ، فكيف يكون أمري مع سيدي يسوع المسيح" ، ثم ترك خدمة الملك وانقطع لقراءة الكتب المقدسة ، ولما انتهي آمره إلى الملك دعاه إليه ، وإذ رأي تحوله أمر بضربه ضربا موجعا ، وانه مازال لم ينثن عن رأيه يقطع بالسكاكين ، فقطعوا أصابع يديه ورجليه ، وفخذيه وساعديه ، وكان كلما قطعوا عضوا من أعضائه يرتل ويسبح قائلا "ارحمني يا الله كعظيم رحمتك" ، ولم يبق من جسده إلا رأسه وصدره ووسطه ، ولما علم بدنو ساعته الأخيرة سأل الرب من اجل العالم والشعب لكي يرحمهم ويتجنن عليهم ، معتذرا عن عدم وقوفه أمام عزته بقوله "ليس لي رجلان لكي اقف أمامك ، ولا يدان ابسطها قدامك ، وهو ذا أعضائي مطروحة حولي ، فاقبل نفسي إليك يا رب" ، وللوقت ظهر له السيد المسيح وعزاه وقواه فابتهجت نفسه ، وقبل إن يسلم الروح أسرع أحد الجند وقطع رأسه ، فنال إكليل الشهادة ، وتقدم بعض المؤمنين واخذوا جسده وكفنوه ودفنوه ، 

فلما سمعت أمه وأخته وزوجته بذلك فرحن وأتين إلى حيث الجسد وقبلنه هن يبكين ، ولفنه بأكفان فاخرة وسكبن علي أطيارا غالية ، وبنيت له كنيسة ودير في زمن الملكين البارين أركاديوس وانوريوس ،

و لما علم ملك الفرس بذلك ، وبظهور الآيات والعجائب من جسد هذا القديس وغيره من الشهداء الكرام ، أمر بحرق سائر أجساد الشهداء في كل أنحاء مملكته ، فآتى بعض المؤمنين واخذوا جسد القديس يعقوب وتوجهوا به إلى أورشليم ، ووضعوه عند القديس بطرس الرهاوي أسقف غزة ، فظل هناك حتى ملك مرقيان الملك الذي اضطهد الأرثوذكسيين في كل مكان ، فاخذ القديس بطرس الأسقف الجسد وحضر إلى الديار المصرية ، ومضي به إلى البهنسا ، وأقام هناك في دير به رهبان قديسون ، وحدث بينما هم يسبحون وقت الساعة السادسة في الموضع الذي فيه الجسد المقدس ، إن ظهر لهم القديس يعقوب مع جماعة من شهداء الفرس واشتركوا معهم في الترتيل وباركوهم ، وغابوا عنهم بعد إن قال لهم القديس يعقوب إن جسدي يكون ههنا كما أمر الرب ، ولما أراد الانبا بطرس الأسقف العودة إلى بلاده حمل الجسد معه ولما وصل إلى البحر اختطف من بين أيديهم إلى المكان الذي كان به ، صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


تذكار تكريس كنيسة مار بقطر ( 27 هـاتور)


----------



## ميرنا (7 ديسمبر 2005)

استشهاد القديس صرابامون أسقف نقيوس ( 28 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس صرابامون أسقف نقيوس ، الذي ولد بأورشليم من أب اسمه إبراهيم بن لاوي بن يوسف آخي سمعان خال استفانوس رئيس الشمامسة وأول الشهداء ، من قبيلة يهوذا ، وعند ولادته سمي سمعان ، علي اسم جده ، ولما توفي والده اشتهي سمعان إن يصير مسيحيا ،فظهر له ملاك الرب وأمره إن يمضي إلى الانبا يوحنا أسقف أورشليم ، الذي عرفه عن سر تجسد السيد المسيح ، إلا انه لم يجسر إن يعمده بأورشليم خوفا من اليهود ، فظل مترددا فيما يعمل ، فظهرت السيدة العذراء مريم لسمعان وعرفته إن يمضي إلى مدينة الإسكندرية ، ويذهب إلى القديس ثاؤنا بابا الإسكندرية السادس عشر ، فمضي وصحبه في طريقه ملاك الرب في زي إنسان حتى وصل إلى الإسكندرية ، وقصد البابا ثاؤنا ، ففرح به ووعظه وعمده ، ثم ترهب في دير الزجاج ، ولما تنيح البابا ثاؤنا ، وأقاموا البابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء ، أرسل فاستحضره لساعده في أعمال البطريركية ، ولما خلا كرسي نقيوس رسمه أسقفا عليه ، ففرحت به رعيته كثيرا ، واظهر الرب علي يديه عدة آيات وعجائب “ منها انه كان بجوار مدينته برابي لعبادة الأوثان ، فلم يزل يطلب من السيد المسيح حتى تهدمت وغطاها الماء واستأصلت عبادة الأصنام من كرسيه ، كما استأصل ايضا بدعة سبيليوس الصعيدي الذي كان يعلم بان الاب والابن والروح القدس أقوم واحد ، ولما كفر دقلديانوس اعلموه بان صرابامون الأسقف قد عطل عبادة الأوثان بتعليمه ، فأمر بإحضاره إليه ، فلما وصل إلى الإسكندرية مع الرسل قضي ليلته في السجن ، حيث قابله البابا بطرس وجماعة من الكهنة وصافحوه فرأوا وجهه كوجه ملاك ، ولما وصل صرابامون إلى الملك عذبه بأنواع العذاب ، والسيد المسيح يقيمه بغير آلم ، ولما رأي الملك إقبال الكثيرين علي الإيمان بسببه ، أرسله إلى أريانا والي الصعيد لتعذيبه وقطع رأسه إن لم يرجع عن رأيه ، واتفق إن كان أريانا بالإسكندرية فأخذه معه في سفينة ، ولما وصلوا إلى نقيوس بلده وقفت بهم السفينة ولم يستطيعوا إن يحركوها ، فاخرجوا القديس وذهبوا به إلى بحري البلد ، وهناك قطعوا رأسه ونال إكليل الشهادة ، واخذ شعبه الجسد بكرامة وعظمة إلى الكنيسة ، صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (10 ديسمبر 2005)

استشهاد البابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء 17 ( 29 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس بطرس بابا الإسكندرية السابع عشر وخاتم الشهداء ، وكان أبوه كبير قسوس الإسكندرية ، اسمه ثاؤدسيوس ، واسم أمه صوفية ، وكانا خائفين من الله كثيرا ولم يرزقا ولدا . فلما كان الخامس من شهر أبيب وهو عيد القديسين بطرس وبولس ، ذهبت أمه إلى الكنيسة ، فرأت النساء وهن حاملات أولادهن ، فحزنت جدا وبكت ، وسالت السيد المسيح بدموع إن يرزقها ولدار، وفي تلك الليلة ظهر لها بطرس وبولس واعلماها إن الرب قد قبل صلاتها ، وسوف يعطيها ولدا تسميه بطرس ، وأمرها إن تمضي إلى البطريرك ليباركها ، فلما استيقظت عرفت زوجها بما رأت ففرح بذلك ثم مضت إلى الاب البطريرك وعرفته بالرؤيا وطلبت منه إن يصلي من اجلها فصلي وباركها ، وبعد قليل رزقت هذا القديس بطرس ، وفي كمال سبع سنين سلموه للبابا ثاؤنا مثل صموئيل النبي ، فصار له كابن خاص وألحقه بالمدرسة اللاهوتية ، فتعلم وبرع في الوعظ والإرشاد ، ثم كرسه اغنسطسا فشماسا ، وبعد قليل قسا وصار يحمل عنه كثيرا من شئون الكنيسة ، وتنيح البابا ثاؤنا بعد إن أوصى إن يكون الاب بطرس خلفا له ، فلما جلس علي الكرسي المرقسي ، استضاءت الكنيسة بتعاليمه ، وكان في انطاكيا رئيس كبير قد وافق الملك دقلديانوس علي الرجوع إلى الوثنية وكان له ولدان ، فلم تتمكن أمهما من عمادهما هناك ، فاتت بهما إلى الإسكندرية ، وقد حدث وهي في طريقها إن هاج البحر هياجا عظيما ، فخافت إن يموت الولدان غرقا من غير عماد ، فغطستهما في ماء البحر وهي تقول "باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس" ، ثم جرحت ثديها ورسمت بدمها علامة الصليب المجيد علي جبهتي ولديها ، عندئذ هدأ البحر ووصلت إلى الإسكندرية سالمة بولديها ، وفي ذات يوم قدمتهما مع الأطفال المتقدمين للمعمودية ، فكان كلما هم الاب البطريرك بتعميدهما ، يتجمد الماء كالحجر، وحدث هكذا ثلاث مرات ، فلما سألها عن أمرها عرفته بما جري في البحر ، فتعجب ومجد الله قائلا "هكذا قالت الكنيسة ، انها معمودية واحدة" . وفي أيام هذا البابا ظهر اريوس المخالف ، فنصحه القديس بطرس كثيرا إن يعدل عن رأيه الفاسد فلم يقبل ، فحرمه ومنعه من شركة الكنيسة ، واتصل بالملك مكسيميانوس الوثني ، إن بطرس بطريرك الإسكندرية يحرض الشعب علي ألا يعبدوا الإلهة ، فحنق جدا وامتلأ غيظا ، وأوفد رسلا أمرهم بقطع رأسه ، فلما وصلوا إلى الإسكندرية فتكوا بالشعب ، ودمروا اغلب البلاد المصرية ، ونهبوا الأموال ، وسلبوا النساء والأطفال ، وقتلوا منهم نحو ثمانمائة وأربعين آلفا ، بعضهم بالسيف والبعض بالجوع والحبس ، ثم عادوا إلى الإسكندرية ، وقبضوا علي الاب البطريرك وأودعوه السجن ، فلما علم الشعب باعتقال راعيهم تجمهروا أمام باب السجن ، يريدون إنقاذه بالقوة ، فخشي القائد المكلف بقتله إن يختل الأمن العام ، وإرجاء تنفيذ الأمر إلى الغد ، فلما رأي القديس ذلك أراد إن يسلم نفسه للموت عن شعبه ، واشتهي إن ينطلق ويصير مع المسيح بدون إن يحدث شغب أو اضطراب بسببه ، فأرسل واستحضر أبناءه وعزاهم وأوصاهم إن يثبتوا علي الإيمان المستقيم ، فما علم اريوس المجدف إن القديس بطرس سيمضي إلى الرب ويتركه تحت الحرم ، استغاث إليه بعظماء الكهنة إن يحله فلم يقبل وأعلمهم إن السيد المسيح قد ظهر له هذه الليلة في الرؤيا وعليه ثوب ممزق ، فأساله "من شق ثوبك يا سيدي ؟" فأجابه إن اريوس هو الذي شق ثوبي، لأنه فصلني من أبى فحذار إن تقبله ، وبعد ذلك استدعي القديس بطرس قائد الملك سرا وأشار عليه إن ينقب حائط السجن من الخلف في الجهة الخالية من المسيحيين ، فذهل القائد من شهامة الاب ، وفعل كما أمره وأخرجه من السجن سرا ، وأتى به إلى ظاهر المدينة إلى المكان الذي فيه قبر القديس مرقس كاروز هذه الديار ، وهناك جثا علي ركبتيه وطلب من الله قائلا "ليكن بدمي انقضاء عبادة الأوثان ، وختام سفك دماء المسيحيين ، فاتاه صوت من السماء سمعته عذراء قديسة كانت بالقرب من المكان ، يقول "امين" ، أي يكون لك كما أردت ، ولما أتم صلاته تقدم السياف وقطع رأسه المقدس وظل الجسد في مكانه حتى خرج الشعب من المدينة مسرعا إلى حيث مكان الاستشهاد لأنه لم يكن قد علم بما حدث ، فأخذوه الجسد الطاهر والبسوه ثياب الجبرية وأجلسوه علي كرسي مار مرقس الذي كان يرفض الجلوس عليه في حياته ، وكان يقول في ذلك انه كان يري قوة الرب جالسة عليه فلا يجسر هو إن يجلس ، ثم وضعوه حيث أجساد القديسين وكانت مدة جلوسه علي الكرسي احدث عشرة سنة ، صلاته تكون معنا امين .


استشهاد البابا أكليمنضس بروميا ( 29 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس أكليمنضس أسقف رومية ، وقد ولد هذا الاب برومية ، من والد شريف الحسب اسمه فستينوس أحد أعضاء مجلس الأعيان ، فعلمه وأدبه بالاداب اليونانية ، ولما قدم رومية القديس بطرس الرسول وسمع أكليمنضس بكرازته ، استدعاه إلى مجلسه وباحثه كثيرا ، فبين له الرسول بطلان عبادة الأوثان ، واثبت له ألوهية السيد المسيح الذي به يبشرون وباسمه تجري المعجزات ، فآمن علي يديه وتعمد منه ، ثم تبعه من ذلك اليوم ، وكان يكتب سير التلاميذ وما يقاسوه علي أيدي الملوك والولاة ، ثم بشر في مدن عديدة وآمن علي يده كثيرون ، وهو الذي سلم إليه الرسل كتب قوانينهم ، وصار بطريركا علي رومية في أواخر القرن الاول المسيحي ، فبشر فيها ورد كثيرين من أهلها إلى معرفة السيد المسيح ، وسمع عنه الملك ترايان ، فاستحضره مقبوضا عليه وأمره بالسجود للأوثان ، وإنكار السيد المسيح فلم يطعه ، وإذ خشي الملك من تعذيبه أمام أهل المدينة وأهله ، نفاه إلى إحدى المدن ، وكتب رسالة إلى واليها ليعذبه ثم يقتله ، فربط الوالي عنقه بمرساة وألقاه في البحر ، وهكذا اسلم هذا القديس روحه الطاهرة ، ونال إكليل الشهادة في السنة المائة للمسيح ، وبعد سنة من انتقاله انحسرت اللجة عن جسده ، فظهر في قاع البحر كأنه حي ، ودخل كثيرون وتباركوا منه وأرادوا نقله من مكانه ، فاحضروا تابوتا من رخام ووضعوه فيه ، ولما أرادوا إخراجه من البحر ، لم يقدروا علي تحريكه ، فعلموا انه لا يريد الانتقال من مكانه فتركوه ومضوا ، وصارت اللجة تنحصر عنه يوم عيده في كل سنة ، فيدخل الزوار إليه ويتباركون منه ، وكثر تردد المسافرين عليه ، وهم يعاينون هذا العجب ، ومن جملة ما كتب عن عجائبه “ انه في بعض السنين دخل الزوار ليتباركوا منه ، وقد نسوا عند خروجهم صبيا صغيرا خلف تابوت القديس ، وكان ذلك بتدبير من السيد المسيح ليظهر فضل محبته ، وما نالوه من الكرامة ، ولما تذكر والدا الطفل ابنهما أسرعا إلى البحر ، فوجدوا اللجة قد عادت وغطت التابوت ، فتحققا إن ولدهما قد مات في البحر وآكلته الوحوش ، فبكياه وأقاما التراحم والقداسات كالعادة ، وفي السنة التالية انحسرت اللجة ، ودخل الناس كعادتهم فدهشوا إذ وجدوا الصبي حيا ، فسألوه كيف كان مقامك ؟ وبماذا كنت تتغذى ؟ فقال إن القديس كان يطعمني ويسقيني ويحرسني من وحش البحر ، فمجدوا السيد المسيح الممجد في قديسيه .

صلاته تكون معنا امين .



استشهاد القديسة كاترين الاسكندرانيه عام 307 ميلادية ( 29 هـاتور)

تذكار استشهاد القديسة كاترين الاسكندرانيه . صلواتها تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما إبديا امين


تذكار الاعياد الثلاثة السيدية الكبرى ( 29 هـاتور


----------



## ميرنا (10 ديسمبر 2005)

استشهاد القديس أكاكيوس بطريرك القسطنطينية ( 30 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس أكاكيوس بطريرك مدينة القسطنطينية ، وكان عالما خبيرا بالكتب الإلهية ، مفسرا لغوامضها ، فكرسوه قسا علي كنيسة القسطنطينية ، ولما اجتمع مجمع خلقيدونية ، لم يرض إن يحضر الاجتماع ولما طلبوه للاستنارة برأيه ، امتنع محتجا بالمرض ، وقد عز عليه ما جري للقديس ديسقورس حتى انه أعلن ذلك لأصحابه ومن يثق بهم من الوزراء والحكام الذين يعرف فيهم صحة الإيمان وحسن الوفاء ، ثم كان يشكر الله انه لم يشترك في أعمال هذا المجمع ، ولما مات أناطوليوس بطريرك القسطنطينية ، اختير هذا الاب من المتقدمين والوزراء المؤمنين العارفين بإيمانه الصحيح لرتبة البطريركية ، فسعي في إزالة ما حدث في الكنيسة من البغض والشقاق ، ولكنه لما وجد إن المرض الروحي قد استحكم وعز شفاؤه ، رأي انه من الصواب إن يهتم بخلاص نفسه ، فأرسل رسالة إلى الاب القديس بطرس بابا الإسكندرية ، يعترف له فيها بصحة الإيمان الذي ورثه عن الأباء القديسين كيرلس وديسقورس وقد اتبعها بعدة رسائل يطلب منه قبوله معه في الشركة ، فجاوبه بابا الإسكندرية علي كل واحدة منها ، ثم كتب له ايضا رسالة جامعة أرسلها مع ثلاثة أساقفة ، ذهبوا متنكرين إلى إن دخلوا القسطنطينية واجتمعوا بهذا الاب ، فأكرمهم إكراما جزيلا ، وقبل الرسالة منهم ، وقراها علي خاصته من متقدمي المدينة المستقيمي الإيمان ، فصادقوا عليها واعترفوا معه بالإيمان القويم ، وبعد ذلك كتب أمامهم رسالة ، قرر فيها قبول تعاليم الأباء ديسقورس وتيموثاؤس وبطرس ، معترفا بصحة إيمانهم ، ثم صحب الأساقفة الثلاثة إلى بعض الأديرة ، واشترك معهم في خدمة القداس وتناول القربان ، واخذوا منه الرسالة وتبارك الفريقان من بعضهما ، ورجع الأساقفة بالرسالة إلى البابا بطرس ، واعلموه بشركتهم معه في القداس ، فقبل الرسالة وأمر بذكر أكاكيوس في القداسات والصلوات ، واتصل خبر ذلك بأساقفة الروم ، فنفوا القديس أكاكيوس من القسطنطينية ، فظل في المنفي إلى إن تنيح بسلام وهو ثابت علي الإيمان المستقيم ، صلاته تكون معنا امين .

استشهاد القديس مكاريوس ( 30 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار استشهاد القديس مكاريوس . صلاته تكون معنا امين .

تكريس بيعة القديسين قزمان ودميان وأخوتهما وأمهم ( 30 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار تكريس كنيسة القديسين قزمان ودميان واخوتهما انسيموس ولاونديوس وابرابيوس وأمهم ثاؤذوتي . صلاتهم تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين


استشهاد القديس الراهب يوحنا القليوبى ( 30 هـاتور)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار استشهاد القديس الراهب يوحنا القليوبى . صلاته تكون معنا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (10 ديسمبر 2005)

كيهك ( 1 كــيهك)


شهر كيهك ( 1 كــيهك)

هذا الشهر خصصته الكنيسة من كل عام لتمجيد العذراء لما نالته من النعم


نياحة القديس بطرس الرهاوى أسقف غزة ( 1 كــيهك)

في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس بطرس الرهاوي أسقف غزة ، ولد بمدينة الرها في أوائل الجيل الثالث من أبوين شريفي الحسب والنسب، ولما بلغ من العمر عشرين سنة قدمه أبوه إلى الملك ثاؤدسيوس ليكون بمعيته ، ولكن لزهده في أباطيل العالم وأمجاده ، كان يمارس النسك والعبادة وهو في بلاط الملك ، وكان يحمل أجساد بعض القديسين الشهداء من الفرس، وترك البلاط الملوكي ومضي فترهب بأحد الأديرة وبعد قليل رسموه أسقف – دون رغبته - علي غزة وما يليها من الضياع ، وقيل عنه انه في أول قداس له فاض من الجسد دم كثير حتى ملا الصينية ، ولما نقل جسد القديس يعقوب المقطع إلى أحد الأديرة بالرها ، وحدث إن مرقيان الملك الخلقدوني شرع في اضطهاد الأساقفة الأرثوذكسيين ، حضر هذا الاب ومعه جسد القديس يعقوب إلى مصر وذهب إلى البهنسا وأقام بأحد أديرتها ، وهناك اجتمع بالقديس اشعياء المصري ، ثم عاد إلى ارض فلسطين بعد انقضاء ايام مرقيان وداوم علي تثبيت المؤمنين ، وقد حدث في أحد الأيام وهو يقوم بالقداس الإلهي إن بعضا من أعيان الشعب الموجودين بالكنيسة قد انشغلوا عن سماع الصلاة بالأحاديث العالمية ، ولم ينههم القديس عن ذلك ، فظهر له ملاك ونهره لأنه امتنع عن زجر المتكلمين في الكنيسة ، وسمع عنه الملك زينون ، فاشتهي إن يراه ، فلم يتمكن من ذلك لان هذا القديس كان لا يحب مجد العالم ، فمضي إلى بلاد الغور ، في عيد القديس بطرس بطريرك الإسكندرية ، ولما أقام القداس في ذلك اليوم ، ظهر له القديس بطرس وقال له : إن السيد المسيح قد دعاك لتكون معنا ، فاستدعي الشعب وأوصاهم بالثبات علي الإيمان المستقيم ، ثم بسط يديه واسلم الروح ،صلاته تكون معنا امين .

نياحة البابا أثناسيوس الثالث ال76 ( 1 كــيهك)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة البابا أثناسيوس الثالث ال76 . صلاته تكون معنا امين .

نياحة البابا يوأنس الثالث ال 40 ( 1 كــيهك)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة البابا يوأنس الثالث ال 40 . صلاتهم تكون معنا امين .


تكريس كنيسة الشهيد أبى فام الجندى بأبنوب ( 1 كــيهك)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار تكريس كنيسة الشهيد أبى فام الجندى بأبنوب . صلاته تكون معنا امين .


تذكار تكريس كنيسة الانبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين ( 1 كــيهك)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار تكريس كنيسة القديس العظيم الانبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين. 

صلاته تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (11 ديسمبر 2005)

نياحة القديس اباهور الراهب ( 2 كــيهك)

في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس اباهور الراهب ، كان هذا الاب من ابرهت من أعمال الاشمونين ، وكان راهبا مختارا فاق كثيرين من القديسين في عبادته ، احب العزلة ، وانفرد في البرية ، فحسده الشيطان وظهر له قائلا "في البرية تستطيع إن تغلبني لأنك ستكون وحيدا ، ولكن إن كنت شجاعا فاذهب إلى الإسكندرية" فقام لوقته وأتى إليها وبقي زمانا يسقي الماء للمسجونين والمنقطعين ، وحدث إن خيولا كانت تركض وسط المدينة ، فصدم أحدها طفلا ومات لوقته ، وكان القديس اباهور واقفا في المكان الذي مات فيه الطفل ، فدخل الشيطان في أناس كانوا حاضرين وجعلهم يصرخون قائلين : إن القاتل لهذا الطفل هو الشيخ الراهب ، فتجمهر عليه عدد كبير من المارة ومن سمع بالخبر وكانوا يهزءون به ، ولكن القديس اباهور لم يضطرب ، بل تقدم واخذ الطفل واحتضنه وهو يصلي إلى السيد المسيح في قلبه ، ثم رسم عليه علامة الصليب المجيد فرجعت إليه الحياة وأعطاه لأبويه ، فتعجب الحاضرون ومجدوا الله ، ومالت قلوبهم وعقولهم إلى القديس اباهور ، فخاف من المجد الباطل وهرب إلى البرية ، وأقام هناك في أحد الأديرة أياما، ولما دنت وقت انتقاله من هذا العالم الزائل ، رأي جماعة من القديسين يدعونه إليهم ، ففرح جدا وابتهجت نفسه ، وأرسل إلى أولاده وأوصاهم وأعلمهم بقرب انتقاله إلى السيد المسيح ، فحزنوا علي مفارقته إياهم ، وعلي انهم سيصبحون بعده بتامي ، ثم مرض قليلا ، واسلم نفسه بيد الرب ، صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد

نياحة القديس هرمينا السائح ( 2 كــيهك)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة القديس هرمينا السائح. صلاته تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (13 ديسمبر 2005)

تذكار تقديم القديسة العذراء مريم الى الهيكل بأورشليم سن 3سنوات ( 3 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار دخول السيدة البتول والدة الإله القديسة مريم إلى الهيكل ، وهي ابنة ثلاث سنين ، لأنها كانت نذرا لله ، وذلك انه لما كانت أمها حنة بغير نسل ، وكانت لذلك مبعدة من النساء في الهيكل ، فكانت حزينة جدا هي والشيخ الكريم يواقيم زوجها ، فنذرت لله نذرا ، وصلت إليه بحرارة وانسحاق قلب قائلة "إذا أعطيتني ثمرة فإني أقدمها نذرا لهيكلك المقدس" ، فاستجاب الرب لها ورزقها هذا القديسة الطاهرة فأسمتها مريم ، ولما رزقت بها ربتها ثلاث سنوات ثم مضت بها إلى الهيكل مع العذارى ، حيث أقامت اثنتي عشرة سنة ، كانت تقتات خلالها من يد الملائكة إلى إن جاء الوقت الذي يأتي فيه الرب إلى العالم ، ويتجسد من هذه التي اصطفاها ، حينئذ تشاور الكهنة إن يودعوها عند من يحفظها ، لأنها نذر للرب ، إذ لا يجوز لهم إن يبقوها في الهيكل بعد هذه السن فقرروا إن تخطب رسميا لواحد يحل له إن يرعاها ويهتم بشئونها ، فجمعوا من سبط يهوذا اثني عشر رجلا أتقياء ليودعوها عند أحدهم ، واخذوا عصيهم وادخلوها إلى الهيكل ، فاتت حمامة ووقفت علي عصا يوسف النجار ، فعلموا إن هذا الأمر من الرب ، لان يوسف كان صديقا بارا ، فتسلما وظلت عنده إلى إن آتى إليها الملاك جبرائيل وبشرها بتجسد الابن منها لخلاص آدم وذريته .

شفاعتها تكون معنا ، ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

استشهاد القديس صليب الجديد ( 3 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهاد القديس صليب الجديد. صلاته تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (13 ديسمبر 2005)

استشهاد القديس اندراوس أحد الاثنى عشر رسولا ( 4 كــيهك)

في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس إندراوس الرسول أخي بطرس ، وقد اختير علي إن يمضي إلى مدينة اللد وإلى بلاد الأكراد ، فدخل مدينة اللد ، وكان أكثرها قد أمن علي يدي بطرس، وكان معه تلميذه فليمون ، وهو شجي الصوت حسن المنطق ، فأمره إن يصعد المنبر ويقرا ، فلما سمع كهنة الأوثان بمجيء إندراوس الرسول ، اخذوا حرابهم وأتوا إلى الكنيسة ووقفوا خارجا ليسمعوا ما إذا كان يجدف علي آلهتهم أم لا ، فسمعوه يقرا قول داود النبي "أصنامهم فضة وذهب عمل أيدي الناس ، لها أفواه ولا تتكلم ، لها أعين ولا تبصر ، لها أذان ولا تسمع ، لها مناخر ولا تشم ، لها أيد ولا تلمس ، لها أرجل ولا تمشي ولا تنطق بحناجرها ، مثلها يكون صانعوها بل كل من يتكل عليها "، فابتهجت قلوبهم من حسن صوته ، ولانت عواطفهم ، ودخلوا الكنيسة وخروا عند قدمي إندراوس الرسول ، فعلمهم ومن ثم أمنوا بالسيد المسيح ، فعمدهم وكل من بقي من عابدي الأوثان، ثم خرج من عندهم وأتى إلى بلاد الأكراد ومدن اكسيس وارجناس واسيفوس ، وكان قد مضي مع برثولماس قبل ذلك إلى مدينة عارينوس ، وكان أهلها أشرارا لا يعرفون الله ، فلم يزالا يبشرانهم ويعلمانهم حتى اهتدي إلى معرفة الله جمع كثير منهم بسبب الآيات والعجائب التي صنعاها أمامهم ، أما الذين لم يؤمنوا فقد تآمروا عليه ، وأرسلوا يستدعونه حتى إذا اقبل عليهم يهجمون عليه ويقتلونه ، فلما وصل إليه الرسل وسمعوا تعاليمه القيمة ، ورأوا بهجة وجهه النورانية ، آمنوا بالسيد ولم يعودوا إلى الذين أرسلوهم . 

حينئذ عزم غير المؤمنين علي الذهاب إليه وحرقه ، فلما اجتمعوا حوله لتنفيذ عزمهم ، صلي الرسول إلى الرب فرأوا نارا تسقط عليهم من السماء ، فخافوا وآمنوا، وشاع ذكر الرسول في جميع تلك البلاد وأمن بالرب كثيرون ، ومع هذا لم يكف كهنة الأوثان عن طلب إندراوس، حيث ذهبوا إليه وأوثقوه وضربوه كثيرا ، وبعد إن طافوا به المدينة عريانا القوه في السجن ، حتى إذا كان الغد يصلبونه ، وكانت عادتهم إذا أماتوا أحدا صلبا فانهم يرجمونه ايضا فقضي الرسول ليله يصلي إلى الله ، فظهر له السيد المسيح وقواه وشدده وقال له "لا تقلق ولا تضجر ، فقد اقترب موعد انصرافك من هذا العالم ، وأعطاه السلام وغاب عنه ، فابتهجت نفسه بما رأي ، ولما كان الغد آخذوه وصلبوه علي خشبة ورجموه بالحجارة حتى تنيح ، فأتى قوم من المؤمنين واخذوا جسده المقدس ودفنوه بإكرام في قبر خاص ، وقد ظهر منه آيات وعجائب كثيرة ، صلاته تكون معنا ، ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

تذكار تكريس كنيسة مار يوحنا الهرقلى بأم القصور بديروط ( 4 كــيهك)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار تكريس كنيسة مار يوحنا الهرقلى بأم القصور بديروط. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

تذكار نقل جسد القديسين الانبا بيشوى والانبا بولا الطموهى الى دير الأنبا بيشوي بوادي النطرون ( 4 كــيهك)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نقل جسد القديسين الانبا بيشوى والانبا بولا الطموهى الى دير الأنبا بيشوي بوادي النطرون. صلاتهما تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (14 ديسمبر 2005)

نياحة ناحوم النبى ( 5 كــيهك)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار الصديق ناحوم النبي أحد الاثني عشر نبيا الصغار، وقد ولد في قرية القوش ( نا 1 : 1 ) من قري الجليل ، وهو من سبط سمعان وفي عدد الأنبياء ، السادس عشر من موسى ، وقد تنبأ في عصر اموصيا بن يوناداع المدعو يؤاش وفي عصر عوزيا ولده ، وبكت بني إسرائيل علي عبادتهم الأوثان ، وبين لهم إن الله ؛ وإن كان طويل الروح كثير الرحمة ، إلا انه اله غيور ومنتقم من مبغضيه ( نا 1 : 2 ، 3 ) ، وتنبأ عن بشارة الإنجيل والتلاميذ المبشرين بها بقوله "هو ذا علي الجبال قدما مبشر مناد بالسلام ( نا 1 : 15 ) " وتنبأ بما سيحل بمدينة نينوي من الدمار ، وقد تم ذلك إذ أرسل الله زلزالا ونارا فدمرت وأحرقت الشعب الذي رجع عن طريق البر وارتكب الإثم ، أما الذين كانوا مستقيمي السيرة فلم ينلهم أذى ولم يصبهم ضرر ، ولما اكمل أيامه بسيرة مرضية لله تنيح بسلام، صلاته تكون معنا امين.

استشهاد القديس بقطر بأسيوط ( 5 كــيهك)

في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس بقطر ، وقد ولد بإحدى البلاد من أعمال أسيوط شرقي البحر وعين جنديا ببلدة شو ، وفي هذه الأثناء صدر مرسوم دقلديانوس بالسجود للأصنام والتبخير لها ، وإذ امتنع القديس بقطر عن السجود للأصنام استدعاه والي شو ولاطفه فلم يستطع إغراءه ، وأخيرا القياه في السجن ، فحضر إليه والداه وشجعاه علي الاستشهاد ، ثم عاد الوالي فأخرجه من السجن وأمره بالسجود للأصنام فلم يقبل ، ولما عجز عن رده عن الإيمان بالسيد المسيح ، غضب عليه وأرسله إلى أمير أسيوط مع بعض الجند مصحوبا برسالة يعرفه فيها بما جري ، فلما قرا الأمير الرسالة طلب إليه بقطر ، وأوقفه أمامه وقال له "لماذا خالفت والي شو ؟ اعلم انك إذا سمعت لي ، جعلتك في منزلة عالية ، واكتب للملك إن يجعلك واليا علي إحدى المدن" ، فصرخ القديس بأعلى صوته قائلا "ممالك العالم تزول ، والذهب يفني والثياب تبلي ، وجمال الجسد يفسد ويتحول إلى دود ويتلاشى في القبور ، ولذا فأنا لا اترك سيدي يسوع المسيح ، خالق السموات والأرض ، ورازق كل ذي جسد ، وأعبد الأوثان الحجارة التي هي مسكن إبليس" ، فغضب الوالي وأمر إن يربط خلف الخيل وتسرع في الصعود إلى قرية ابيسيديا ، وهناك عرض عليه ثانية إن يسجد للأصنام فلم يطعه ، فأمر بقتله بان يلقي في مستوقد حمام في قرية موشا شرقي قرية ابيسيديا ، فلما مضوا به إلى هناك طلب من الجند إن يمهلوه ليصلي أولا ، فبسط يديه وصلي إلى الرب ، فظهر له ملاك الله ووعده بمواعيد كثيرة وبالخيرات الوفيرة الدائمة في ملكوت السموات ، ثم التفت القديس بقطر إلى الجند وقال لهم أحكموا ما قد أمرتم به ، فأوثقوه والقوه في مستوقد الحمام ، فاكمل صبره الحسن وشهادته السعيدة ، ونال الإكليل في الملكوت ، وأتى أناس مسيحيون واخذوا الجسد سرا ، وأخفوه حتى انقضي زمان دقلديانوس ، ولما أظهروه شهد الذين رأوه انهم وجدوا جسده سالما لم تحترق منه شعرة واحدة ، بل كان كانسان نائم ، وبنوا علي اسمه كنيسة عظيمة باقية إلى الآن في قرية موشا بمحافظة أسيوط ، وقد ظهرت من جسده آيات وعجائب كثيرة ، ولا زالت عجائبه تظهر إلى يومنا هذا ، صلاته تكون معنا امين.


استشهاد القديس ايسيذوروس ( 5 كــيهك)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار شهادة القديس ايسيذوروس .صلاته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (17 ديسمبر 2005)

6 كــيهك 

نياحة البابا إبرام ابن زرعة "62 " ( 6 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 970 ميلادية تنيح القديس أنبا ابرام بابا الإسكندرية الثاني والستون ، كان هذا الاب من نصارى المشرق ، وهو ابن زرعة السرياني وكان تاجرا ثريا وتردد علي مصر مرارا وأخيرا أقام فيها، وكان بتحلي بفضائل كثيرة ، منها الرحمة علي ذوي الحاجة ، وشاع ذكره بالصلاح والعلم ، وعندما خلا الكرسي البطريركي ، اجمع رأي الأساقفة والشيوخ العلماء علي اختياره بطريركا، فلما جلس علي كرسي الكرازة المرقسية وزع كل ماله علي الفقراء والمساكين ، وفي أيامه عين قزمان الوزير القبطي ابن مينا واليا علي فلسطين ، فأودع عند الاب البطريرك مئة آلف دينار إلى إن يعود ، وأوصاه بتوزيعها علي الفقراء والمساكين والكنائس والأديرة إن مات هناك ، فلما بلغ البطريرك خبر استيلاء هفكتين علي بلاد الشام وفلسطين ، ظن إن قزمان قد مات ، فوزع ذلك المال حسب الوصية ، ولكن قزمان كان قد نجا من الموت وعاد إلى مصر فاخبره الاب بما فعله بوديعته فسر بذلك وفرح فرحا جزيلا، ومن مآثره انه ابطل العادات الرديئة ، ومنع وحرم كل من يأخذ رشوة من أحد لينال درجة بالكنيسة ، كما حرم علي الشعب اتخاذ السراري وشدد في ذلك كثيرا ، فلما علم بذلك الذين اتخذوا لأنفسهم سراري ، استيقظ فيهم خوف الله ، كما خافوا ايضا من حرمه ، فأطلقوا سبيل سراريهم وذهبوا إليه تائبين ، ما عدا رجلا من سراة الدولة ، فانه لم يخف الله تعالي ولا حرم هذا الاب الذي وعظه كثيرا وأطال أناته عليه ، حيث لم يرتدع ولم يخش إن يهلكه الله ، ومع هذا لم يتوان الاب عن تعليمه إصلاحه ، بل أتضع كالمسيح معلمه وذهب إلى داره ، فلما سمع الرجل بقدوم الاب إليه اغلق بابه دونه ، فلبث الاب زهاء ساعتين أمام الباب وهو يقرع فلم يفتح له ، ولا كلمة ، ولما تحقق إن هذا المسكين قد فصل نفسه بنفسه من رعية المسيح ، واصبح بجملته عضوا فاسدا ، رأي انه من الصواب قطعه من جسم الكنيسة حتى لا يفسد بقية الأعضاء ، فحرمه قائلا “ إن دمه علي رأسه ، ثم نفض غبار نعله علي عتبة بابه ، فاظهر الله آيته في تلك الساعة أمام أعين الحاضرين إذ انشقت عتبة الدار ، وكانت من الصوان ، إلى نصفين ، وبعد ذلك اظهر الله قدرته حيث افتقر حتى لم يبق معه درهم واحد ، كما طرد من خدمته مهانا ، وأصابته بعض الأمراض التي آدت إلى موته اشر ميتة ، وصار عبرة لغيره ، إذ اتعظ به خطاة كثيرون وخافوا مما أصابه .

وفي زمان هذا الاب كان للمعز وزيرا اسمه يعقوب بن يوسف ، كان يهوديا واسلم ، وكان له صديق يهودي ، كان يدخل به إلى المعز اكثر الأوقات ويتحدث معه ، فاتخذ ذلك اليهودي دالة الوزير علي المعز وسيلة ليطلب حضور الاب البطريرك ليجادله ، فكان له ذلك ، وحضر الاب ابرام ومعه الاب الانبا ساويرس ابن المقفع أسقف الاشمونين ، وأمرهما المعز بالجلوس فجلسا صامتين ، فقال لهما “ لماذا لا تتجادلان ؟فأجابه الأنبا ساويرس “ كيف نجادل في مجلس أمير المؤمنين من كان الثور اعقل منه “ فاستوضحه المعز عن ذلك ، فقال إن الله يقول علي لسان النبي " ان الثور يعرف قانيه والحمار معلف صاحبه أما إسرائيل فلا يعرف ( اش 1 : 2 ) " ثم جادلا اليهودي وأخجلاه بما قدما من الحجج الدامغة المؤيدة لصحة دين النصارى ، وخرجا من عند المعز مكرمين ، فلم يحتمل اليهودي ولا الوزير ذلك ، وصارا يتحينان الفرص للإيقاع بالنصارى ، وبعد ايام دخل الوزير علي المعز وقال له إن مولانا يعلم إن النصارى ليسوا علي شئ ، وهذا إنجيلهم يقول "لو كان لكم إيمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل انتقل من هنا إلى هناك فينتقل " ولا يخفي علي أمير المؤمنين ما في هذه الأقوال من الادعاء الباطل ، وللتحقق من ذلك يستدعي البطريرك لكي يقيم الدليل علي صدق دعوى مسيحهم ، ففكر الخليفة في ذاته قائلا "إذا كان قول المسيح هذا صحيحا ، فلنا فيه فائدة عظمي ، فان جبل المقطم المكتنف القاهرة ، إذا ابتعد عنها يصير مركز المدينة اعظم مما هو عليه الآن ، وإذا لم يكن صحيحا ، تكون لنا الحجة علي النصارى ونتبرز من اضطهادهم ، ثم دعا المعز الاب البطريرك وعرض عليه هذا القول ، فطلب منه مهلة ثلاثة ايام فأمهله ، ولما خرج من لدنه جمع الرهبان والأساقفة القريبين ، ومكثوا بكنيسة المعلقة بمصر القديمة ثلاثة ايام صائمين مصلين إلى الله ، وفي سحر الليلة الثالثة ظهرت له السيدة والدة الإله ، وأخبرته عن إنسان دباغ قديس ، سيجري الله علي يديه هذه الآية ، فاستحضره الاب البطريرك وأخذه معه وجماعة من الكهنة والرهبان والشعب ، ومثلوا بين يدي المعز الذي خرج ورجال الدولة ووجوه المدينة إلى قرب جبل المقطم ، فوقف الاب البطريرك ومن معه في جانب ، والمعز ومن معه في جانب أخر ، ثم صلي الاب البطريرك والمؤمنون وسجدوا ثلاث سجدات ، وفي كل سجدة كانوا يقولون كيرياليسون يارب ارحم ، وكان عندما يرفع الاب البطريرك والشعب رؤوسهم في كل سجدة يرتفع الجبل ، وكلما سجدوا ينزل إلى الأرض ، وإذا ما ساروا سار أمامهم ، فوقع الرعب في قلب الخليفة وقلوب أصحابه ، وسقط كثيرون منهم علي الأرض ، وتقدم الخليفة علي ظهر جواده نحو الاب البطريرك وقال له ، أيها الأمام ، لقد علمت الآن انك ولي ، فاطلب ما تشاء وأنا أعطى ، فلم يرض إن يطلب منه شيئا ، ولما ألح عليه قال له "أريد عمارة الكنائس وخاصة كنيسة القديس مرقوريوس ( أبو سيفين ) التي بمصر القديمة ، فكتب له منشورا بعمارة الكنائس وقدم له من بيت المال مبلغا كبيرا ، فشكره ودعا له وامتنع عن قبول المال فازداد عند المعز محبة نظرا لورعه وتقواه ، ولما شرعوا في بناء كنيسة القديس مرقوريوس ، تعرض لهم بعض الأشخاص ، فذهب المعز إلى هناك ومنع المعارضين، أستمر واقفا حتى وضعوا الأساس. كما جدد هذا الاب كنائس كثيرة في أنحاء الكرسي المرقسي ، ولما اكمل سعيه تنيح بسلام بعد إن جلس علي الكرسي ثلاث سنين وستة ايام .صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

استشهاد القديس باطلس القس ( 6 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم نعيد بتذكار القديس باطلس القس الشهيد . صلاته تكون معنا امين.


----------



## ميرنا (17 ديسمبر 2005)

7 كــيهك 

نياحة القديس متاؤس الفاخورى بأسنا ( 7 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس متي المسكين ، كان هذا الاب رئيس دير جبل أسوان ، وكان ذا فضائل عظيمة ، وقد منحه الله نعمة شفاء المرضي وإخراج الشياطين ، فمنها انهم قدموا إليه امرأة بها مرض خفي حار في علاجه الأطباء فعلم بالروح حالها، وأمرها إن تقر بخطتها أمام الحاضرين ، فاعترفت انها تزوجت بأخوين فاعتراها هذا الداء ، فصلي القديس من اجلها فبرئت في الحال ، وقد بلغ من فضائل هذا الاب إن الوحوش كانت تأنس إليه ، وتتناول طعامها من يده ، ولما اكمل سعيه تنيح بسلام . 

صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

استشهاد القديس بانينا و باناوا ( 7 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار استشهاد القديس بانينا وباناوا. صلاتهما تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

تذكار تكريس كنيسة القديس ابسخيرون القلينى ( 7 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار تكريس كنيسة القديس ابسخيرون القلينى. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة القديس يوحنا أسقف ارمنت ( 7 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة القديس يوحنا أسقف ارمنت. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (17 ديسمبر 2005)

8 كــيهك 

استشهاد القديس إيسى وتكلا أخته ( 8 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس إيسي وتكلا أخته . وكانا من أبوصير غرب الاشمونين . وكان القديس إيسي غنيا جدا . وكان يتصدق علي المساكين بثمن ما يجزه من غنمه. ولما علم إن صديقه بولس مريض بمدينة الإسكندرية ، حيث كان يتردد عليها للتجارة ، مضي إليه ليعوله ولما أتى إليه وجده قد عوفي من مرضه ، فاتفقا معا علي إن يقوما بافتقاد القديسين المسجونين بسبب الاضطهاد . وقد تنبأ عنهما بعض القديسين بأنهما سينالان إكليل الشهادة . وقد حدث ذلك أثناء مجيء القديس بقطر بن رومانوس إلى الإسكندرية . فلما علما بحسن سيرته وزهده للعالم أحبا إن يكونا مثله ، فتقديم إيسي إلى الوالي واعترف بالسيد المسيح ، فأمر بتعذيبه بأشد أنواع العذابات وكان يعري ويوثق ويعصر ، ثم تصوب مشاعل نار إلى جنبيه ، وإن يطرح علي الأرض ويضرب بالسياط وتقطع أعضاؤه . وكان صابرا علي هذا جميعه وكان ملاك الرب يقويه ويشفي جراحاته . وكان بولس صديقه يبكي من اجله هو وغلمانه ، وظهر ملاك الرب لأخته تكلا وأمرها إن تمضي إلى أخيها ، فذهبت إلى البحر واستقلت إحدى السفن ، فظهرت لها فيها العذراء والدة الإله وأليصابات نسيبتها وجعلتا تعزيانها في أخيها ، وكانت أليصابات تقول لها "إن لي ولدا اخذوا رأسه ظلما". وقالت لها السيدة البتول "إن لي ولدا صلبوه حسدا" . وكانت تكلا لا تعرف من هما. ولما التقت بأخيها اتفق الاثنان وتقدما إلى الوالي معترفين بالسيد المسيح ، فعذبهما اشد عذاب بالهنبازين وبحرق النار وبالتسمير وسلخ جلد الرأس ، وكان الرب يقويهما ويصبرهما. ثم أسلمهما إلى ولده والي ناحية الخصوص ، ليذهب بهما إلى الصعيد . فلما سارت بهم السفينة قليلا سكنت الريح فوقفت عن المسير . فأمر إن تؤخذ رأسا إيسي وتكلا أخته ، ويطرحا في الشوك والحلفاء ، فكان كذلك ونالا إكليل الشهادة . وأوحي الرب إلى قس يسمي آري بشطانوف فاخذ جسديهما . أما بولس صديق إيسي وابلانيوس بن تكلا أخته فقد استشهدا بعد ذلك. شفاعتهم تكون معنا امين.

استشهاد القديسة بربارة ويوليانة ( 8 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهدت القديستان بربارة ويوليانة ، كانت بربارة إبنة رجل عظيم من إحدى بلاد المشرق يسمي ديسقورس أيام مكسيميانوس الملك أي في أوائل الجيل الثالث المسيحي ، ولشدة محبته لها بني لها برجا لتقيم فيه فرفعت القديسة بصرها إلى السماء من أعلي البرج ، وتأملت بهاء السماء وما بها من شمس وقمر وكواكب ، واستنتجت انه لابد لها من صانع قادر حكيم ، ولن يكون إلا الله تعالي هو صانعها ، وأتفق وجود العلامة أوريجانوس في تلك الجهة فعلم بخبر القديسة ، وآتي إليها وعلمها مبادئ الدين المسيحي ، وكان في الحمام طاقتان فأمرت بفتح طاقة ثالثة ، ووضع صليب علي حوض الماء فلما دخل أبوها ورأي التغيير الذي حدث ، سألها عن السبب ، فقالت له "أما تعلم يا والدي انه بالثالوث الأقدس يتم كل شئ، فهنا ثلاث طاقات علي اسم الثالوث الأقدس ، وهذه العلامة هي مثال لصليب السيد المسيح الذي كان به خلاص العالم ، فأسألك يا والدي العزيز إن ترجع عن الضلالة التي أنت فيها ، وإن تعبد الإله الذي خلقك" ، فعندما سمع أبوها هذا الكلام غضب جدا وجرد سيفه عليها ، فهربت من أمامه فركض وراءها ، وكانت أمامها صخرة انشقت شطرين ، فاجتازتها وعادت الصخرة إلى حالتها الأولى، ودار أبوها حول الصخرة فوجدها مختبئة في مغارة ، فوثب عليها كالذئب وأخذها إلى الوالي مركيانوس الذي لاطفها تارة بالكلام وأخرى بالوعد ثم بالوعيد ، ولكنه لم يستطع إن يسلبها حبها للسيد المسيح ، عند ذلك أمر بتعذيبها بأنواع العذاب ، وكانت هناك صبية يقال لها يوليانة ، شاهدت القديسة بربارة وهي في العذاب ، فكانت تبكي لأجلها ، وقد رأت السيد المسيح يعزي القديسة بربارة ويقويها ، فاستنارت بصيرتها وأمنت بالسيد المسيح ، فقطعوا رأسها وراس القديسة بربارة ، ونالتا إكليل الشهادة ، وقد هلك والدها بعد ذلك بقليل ، وكذلك هلك الوالي الذي تولي تعذيبها ، أما حوض الماء الذي عليه الصليب المقدس ، فقد صار لمائه قوة الشفاء لكل من يغتسل منه ، وجعلوا جسدي هاتين القديستين في كنيسة خارج مدينة غلاطية ، وبعد سنين نقلوا جسد القديسة بربارة إلى مصر في الكنيسة التي سميت باسمها إلى اليوم ، شفاعتها تكون معنا امين .

نياحة القديس أنبا صموئيل المعترف ( 8 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس الانبا صموئيل رئيس دير القلمون . ولد في دكلوبا من كرسي ميصيل ، من أبوين قديسين ولم يكن لهما ولد سواه ، وكان أبوه ارسلاؤس قسا فابصر في رؤيا الليل شخصا مضيئا يقول له " لابد لولدك هذا إن يؤتمن علي جماعة كثيرة ويكون مختارا للرب طول ايام حياته" ، وكان صموئيل طاهرا منذ صغره مثل صموئيل النبي ، وكانت تساوره دائما فكرة الرهبنة ، وفي بعض الأيام وجد وسيلة للذهاب إلى برية شيهيت ولم يكن يعرف الطريق ، فظهر له ملاك الرب في شبه راهب ورافقه كأنه يقصد الدير مثله إلى إن وصلا إلى جبل شيهيت ، وهناك سلمه لرجل قديس يسمي أنبا اغاثو فقبله عنده كما أرشده الملاك، حيث أقام ثلاث سنين طائعا في كل ما يأمره به ، وبعد ذلك تنيح الشيخ القديس اغاثو وتفرغ القديس صموئيل للصلوات والأصوام الكثيرة ، حتى انه كان يصوم أسبوعا أسبوعا ، فقدموه قسا علي كنيسة القديس مقاريوس ، وحدث إن أتى إلى البرية رسول يحمل طومس لاوون ، فلما قراه علي الشيوخ غار الانبا صموئيل غيرة الرب ، ووثب وسط الجماعة وامسك المكتوب ومزقه قائلا " محروم هذا الطومس وكل من يعتقد به ، وملعون كل من يغير الامانة المستقيمة التي لأبائنا القديسين " ، فلما رأي الرسول ذلك اغتاظ وأمر بغضب إن يضرب بالدبابيس ثم يعلق من ذراعه ويلطم فصادفت إحدى اللطمات عينه فقلعتها ، ثم طرد من الدير ، فظهر له ملاك الرب وأمره إن يمضي ويسكن في القلمون ، فمضي إلى هناك وبني ديرا أقام فيه مدة يعلم الملتفين حوله ويثبتهم علي الامانة المستقيمة ، واتصل خبره بالمقوقس حاكم مصر فأتي إليه وطلب منه إن يعترف بمجمع خلقيدونية ، وإذ لم يذعن لرأيه ضربه وطرده من الدير ، فمضي وسكن في إحدى الكنائس ، وبعد حين عاد إلى الدير ، واتفق مجيء البربر إلى هناك ، فأخذوه معهم في رجوعهم إلى بلادهم ، فصلي إلى السيد المسيح إن ينقذه منهم ، فكان كلما اركبوه جملا لا يستطيع القيام به ، فتركوه ومضوا ، ثم عاد هو إلى ديره ، وأتي البربر إلى هناك مرة ثانية وأخذوه معهم إلى بلادهم وكانوا قد سبوا قبل ذلك الانبا يوأنس قمص شيهيت ، فاجتمع الاثنان في السبي وكانا يتعزيان معا ، وحاول آسره إن يغويه لعبادة الشمس ، ولما لم يستطع إلى ذلك سبيلا ، ربط رجله مع رجل جارية من جواريه ، وكلفهما رعاية الإبل قصدا منه إن يقع معها في الخطية ، وعندئذ يتسلط عليه فيذعن لقوله ، كما أشار عليه إبليس، وفي هذا جميعه كان القديس يزداد شجاعة وقوة قلب ، ولم يزل علي هذا الحال حتى مرض ابن سيده مرض الموت ، فصلي عليه فشفاه ، فشاع خبره في تلك البلاد ، وكان يأتي إليه كل من به مرض ، فيصلي عليه ويدهنه بزيت فيبرا ، فاحبه سيده كثيرا واعتذر إليه واستغفره ، وعرض عليه إن يطلب ما يريد ، فطلب إن يأمر بعودته إلى ديره ، فأعاده ، ولدي وصوله اجتمع حوله كثيرون من أولاده الذين كانوا قد كثروا جدا حتى بلغوا الألوف ، وظهرت له السيدة العذراء وقالت له إن هذا الموضع هو مسكني إلى الأبد ، ولم يعد البربر يغيرون علي هذا الدير ، وقد وضع هذا الاب مواعظ كثيرة ومقالات شتي وتنبأ عن دخول الإسلام مصر، ولما قربت ايام نياحته جمع أولاده وأوصاهم إن يثبتوا في مخافة الله والعمل بوصاياه ويجاهدوا في سبيل الإيمان المستقيم إلى النفس الأخير ، وتنيح بسلام ، صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة البابا ياروكلاس ال "13" ( 8 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 240 م تنيح الاب القديس ياروكلاس بابا الإسكندرية الثالث عشر ، وقد ولد من والدين وثنيين إلا انهما أمنا وتعمدا بعد ولادته ، وكانا قد ادباه بالحكمة اليونانية ثم بالحكمة المسيحية ، ودرس الأناجيل الأربعة والرسائل ، فرسمه القديس ديمتريوس بابا الإسكندرية الثاني عشر شماسا ثم قسا علي كنيسة الإسكندرية فنجح في الخدمة، وكان أمينا في كل ما أؤتمن عليه ، ولما تنيح الاب ديمتريوس انتخب القديس ياروكلاس لرتبة البطريركية ، فرعي رعية المسيح احسن رعاية ، ورد كثيرين من الصابئة وعمدهم وقد كرس جهوده علي التعليم والوعظ وإرشاد المخالفين ، كما سلم للقديس ديونوسيوس النظر في الأحكام وتدبير أمور المؤمنين . وأقام علي الكرسي ثلاث عشر سنة ، وتنيح بسلام ، صلاته تكون معنا امين.


----------



## ميرنا (18 ديسمبر 2005)

نياحة القديس بيمن المعترف ( 9 كــيهك)

في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس بيمين الشهيد بغير سفك دم ، وقد كان من منية بني خصيب من أعمال الأشمونين ، وكان وكيلا لأشغال رجل أرخن جليل المقدار ، ولطهارته وتقواه احبه الجميع ، كما كان لزوجة ذلك الأرخن ثقة عظيمة به ، ولاحتقاره أباطيل العالم ، ترك عمله وقصد ديرا في تلك المدينة حيث ترهب فيه ، فلما علم الأرخن توجه إليه هو وزوجته وسألاه العودة إلى الخدمة آسفين علي فراقه ، وإذ لم يوافقهما عادا حزينين ، أما القديس فقد استمر في عبادته ونسكه ، ولم يقنع بذلك بل رغب إن يصير شهيدا بسفك دمه علي اسم المسيح له المجد ، فمضي إلى انصنا ووجد كثيرين من المسيحيين يعذبون علي اسم المسيح ، فتقدم هو ايضا واعترف ، فعذبوه عذابا شديدا بالضرب والحريق وتقطيع الأعضاء والعصر بالهنبازين ، وفي ذلك كله كان السيد المسيح يقويه ويقيمه سالما ، وفيما هو علي هذا الحال انقضي زمان عبادة الأوثان ، وملك قسطنطين الملك البار ، وأمر بالإفراج عن كل الذين في السجون بسبب الإيمان ، فظهر السيد المسيح لهذا القديس وأمره إن يخبر جميع القديسين المسجونين بأنه تبارك اسمه قد حسبهم مع جملة الشهداء ودعاهم بالمعترفين ، وأرسل الملك قسطنطين يستحضر اثنين وسبعين منهم فمضوا إليه وبينهم القديس ابانوب المعترف ، أما القديس بيمين فسكن في دير خارج الأشمونين ، وكان الرب قد انعم عليه بموهبة الشفاء ، وشاع ذكره في جميع تلك النواحي ، وحدث إن مرضت ملكة رومية بمرض عضال استعصي علاجه ، وزارت أديرة وكنائس كثيرة ولم تحصل علي الشفاء ، وأخيرا آتت إلى انصنا وصحبها الوالي ورجاله إلى حيث القديس ، ولما اعلموه بحضورها لم يبادر إلى لقائها بل قال " ماذا لي انا مع ملوك الأرض " ، ولما ألح الاخوة عليه خرج إليها ، فلما رأته خرت عند قدميه ، فصلي القديس علي زيت ودهنت به فبرئت في الحال ، وقدمت له أموالا كثيرة وهدايا عظيمة فلم يقبلها ، ما عدا آنية برسم الهيكل ، وهي صينية وكاس وصليب من ذهب ، ثم عادت إلى مدينتها ممجدة الله ، وكان هناك أسقف قديس يعيد هو وجماعة من المؤمنين لبعض الشهداء في أحد الأديرة ، فعلم بان الأريوسيين قد اتخذوا لهم أسماء شهداء بغير وجود ، وعينوا لهم أسقفا غير شرعي، وأضلوا بذلك كثيرين من الشعب ، فتوجه الأسقف إلى القديس بيمين واعلمه بذلك ، فاخذ معه جماعة من الرهبان وذهبوا إلى حيث هؤلاء المخالفين وجادلوهم وبينوا ضلالتهم فتشتتوا وبدد الرب شملهم ، ورجع القديس بيمين إلى ديره وتقدم في الأيام ومرض ، فجمع الاخوة وأوصاهم ، وأعلمهم انه قد حان الوقت ليمضي إلى الرب ، فحزنوا جدا علي فراقه ، ثم اسلم الروح فكفنه الاخوة ، وصلوا عليه ، وقد حدثت من جسده آيات شفاء عديدة


----------



## ميرنا (20 ديسمبر 2005)

نياحة القديس نيقولاوس أسقف مورا ( 10 كــيهك)

في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس البار نيقولاوس أسقف مورا . كان من مدينة مورا ، اسم أبيه ابيفانيوس و أمه تونة . و قد جمعا إلى الغين الكثير مخافة الله. و لم يكن لهما ولد يقر أعينهما و يرث غناهما . و لما بلغا سن اليأس ، تحنن الله عليهما و رزقهما هذا القديس ، الذي امتلأ بالنعمة الإلهية منذ طفولته . و لما بلغ السن التي تؤهله لتلقي العلم ، اظهر من النجابة ما دل علي إن الروح القدس كان يلهمه من العلم اكثر مما كان يتلقى من المعلم . و منذ حداثته وعي كل تعاليم الكنيسة . فقدم شماسا ثم ترهب في دير كان ابن عمه رئيسا عليه ، فعاش عيشة النسك و الجهاد و الفضيلة حتى رسم قسا و هو في التاسعة عشرة من عمره . و اعطاه الله موهبة عمل الآيات و شفاء المرضي ، حتى ليجل عن الوصف ما أجراه من آيات و قدمه من إحسانات و صدقات. و منها انه كان بمدينة مورا رجل غني احني عليه الدهر و فقد ثروته حتى احتاج للقوت الضروري و كان له ثلاث بنات قد جاوزن سن الزواج و لم يزوجهن لسوء حالته فوسوس له الشيطان إن يوجههن للعمل في أحد المواخير ، و لكن الرب كشف للقديس نيقولاوس ما إعتزمه هذا الرجل ، فاخذ من مال أبويه مائة دينار ، و وضعها في كيس و تسلل ليلا دون إن نشعر به أحد و ألقاها من نافذة منزل الرجل، و كانت دهشة الرجل عظيمة عندما وجد الكيس و فرح كثيرا و استطاع إن يزوج بهذا المال ابنته الكبرى . و في ليلة أخرى كرر القديس عمله و القي بكيس ثان من نافذة المنزل ، و تمكن الرجل من تزويج الابنة الثانية . إلا إن الرجل اشتاق إن يعرف ذلك المحسن ، فلبث ساهرا يترقب ، و في المرة الثالثة حالما شعر بسقوط الكيس ، اشرع إلى خارج المنزل ليري من الذي ألقاه ، فعرف انه الآسف الطيب القديس نيقولاؤس ، فخر عند قدميه و شكره كثيرا ، لأنه أنقذ فتياته من فقر المال و ما كن سيتعرضن له من الفتنة . إما هو فلم يقبل منهم إن يشكروه ، بل أمرهم إن يشكروا الله الذي وضع هذه الفكرة في قلبه . و منها انه طرد شياطين كثيرة من أناس و شفي مرضي عديدين ، و كان يبارك في الخبز القليل فيشبع منه خلق كثير ، و يفضل عنه اكثر مما كان أولا . و قبل انتخابه لرتبة الأسقفية رأي ذات ليلة في حلم كرسيا عظيما و حلة بهية موضوعة عليه و إنسانا يقول له : البس هذه الحلة و اجلس علي هذا الكرسي ، ثم رأي في ليلة أخرى السيدة العذراء تناوله بعضا من ملابس الكهنوت و السيد المسيح يناوله الإنجيل.

و لما تنيح أسقف مورا ظهر ملاك الرب لرئيس الأساقفة في حلم و اعلمه بان المختار لهذه الرتبة هو نيقولاؤس و اعلمه بفضائله ، و لما استيقظ اخبر الأساقفة بما رأي فصدقوا الرؤيا ، و علموا انها من السيد المسيح ، و اخذوا القديس و رسموه أسقفا علي مورا . و بعد قليل ملك دقلديانوس و آثار عبادة الأوثان ، و لما قبض علي جماعة من المؤمنين و سمع بخبر هذا القديس قبض عليه هو ايضا و عذبه كثيرا عدة سنين ، و كان السيد المسيح يقيمه من العذاب سالما ليكون غصنا كبيرا في شجرة الإيمان . و لما ضجر منه دقلديانوس ألقاه في السجن ، فكان و هو في السجن يكتب إلى رعيته و يشجعهم و يثبتهم . و لم يزل في السجن إلى إن اهلك الله دقلديانوس ، و أقام قسطنطين الملك البار ، فاخرج الذين كانوا في السجون من المعترفين . و كان القديس من بينهم ، و عاد إلى كرسيه . و لما اجتمع مجمع نيقية سنة 325 م لمحاكمة اريوس كان هذا الاب بين الأباء المجتمعين . و لما اكمل سعيه انتقل إلى الرب بعد إن أقام علي الكرسي الأسقفي نيف و أربعين سنة . و كانت سنو حياته تناهز الثمانين . 

صلاته تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

ملاحظة :

القديس نيقولاوس أو نيقولا هو الشخصية الحقيقية وراء قصة سانت كلوز أو بابا نويل الذي يترك الهدايا لأطفال ليلة عيد الميلاد المجيد.


نياحة القديس شوره الاخميمى ( 10 كــيهك)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة القديس شوره الاخميمى. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

تذكار نقل جسد البابا ساويرس الانطاكى ( 10 كــيهك)

في مثل هذا اليوم نقل جسد القديس ساويرس بطريرك إنطاكية إلى دير الزجاج ،و ذلك انه تنيح في سخا عند رجل أرخن محب للأهل اسمه دوروثاؤس ، وهذا أرسله مع قوم في سفينة إلى دير الزجاج غرب الإسكندرية ، وأمرهم إن لا يدخلوا الخليج بل يسيروا في البحيرة حتى يصلوا إلى الساحل ، ولما وصلوا بحري قرطسا قليلا ، واتجهوا نحو الغرب لم يجدوا ماء يكفي لسير سفينتهم فحاروا وقلقوا ، ولكن الله محب البشر الذي حفظ بني إسرائيل من أعدائهم ، وفتح لهم في البحر الأحمر طريقا وأجازهم، قد حفظ جسد هذا القديس من مبغضيه واظهر آية بان جعل السفينة تسير في ماء قليل مقدار ستة أميال حتى وصلوا إلى الساحل ، ومن هناك حملوه إلى دير الزجاج ، ووضعوه في المكان الذي بناه له الأرخن دوروثاؤس ، وصار بذلك فرح عظيم في مدينة الإسكندرية ، وقد اجري الله آيات وعجائب كثيرة من جسده ، وعظم الله القديس بعد مماته اكثر من حياته . شفاعته تكون معنا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (20 ديسمبر 2005)

نياحة القديس الانبا بيجمى السائح ( 11 كــيهك)

في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس الأنبا بجيمي ، كان من أهل فيشا من كرسي ميصيل ، وفيما هو في الثانية عشرة من عمره ، وكان يرعى غنم أبيه ، ظهر له ملاك الرب في زي صبي وقال له " هلم بنا نمضي ونصير رهبانا " ، فوافقه علي ذلك ، وأتيا إلى برية شيهيت إلى موضع به ثلاثة شيوخ ، وحينئذ غاب الملاك عنه ، وأقام القديس عند هؤلاء الشيوخ أربعة وعشرين سنة حتى تنيحوا ، ثم ترك المكان وانطلق في الجبل مسيرة ثلاثة أيام ، فظهرت له الشياطين في شبه وحوش وخنازير وثعابين ، أحاطوا به يريدون افتراسه ، فعرف ذلك بالروح ، وصلي فتبددوا ، ثم أقام في واد هناك ثلاث سنين يصوم أسبوعا أسبوعا ، وفي آخر كل أسبوع يأكل ملء قبضة يده تمرا مع قليل من الماء، وكانت صلاته أبانا الذي في السموات ...الخ يتلوها بالليل والنهار ، وصام مرة أربعين يوما ، ومرة أخرى ثمانين يوما ، حتى لصق جلده بعظامه ، وعند ذلك أتى إليه ملاك بخبز ليأكل وماء ليشرب ، فلم يفرغ الخبز ولا الماء سنين كثيرة ، وبعد ذلك حضر له ملاك الرب في رؤيا الليل وأمره إن يعود إلى بلده ، فذهب إليها وبني مسكنا خارجا عنا قليلا ، وانفرد فيه للعبادة والنسك وصار أنموذجا صالحا لكل من يراه ، وكان أهل بلدة يأتون إليه ويتغذون بتعاليمه الروحية ، وحمله في بعض الأيام ملاك الرب إلى ارض الفرات ( وفي نسخة أخرى الفاران ) ، لان اهلها كانوا قد حادوا عن الطريق المستقيم ، فردهم جميعا إلى الإيمان ، وعاد إلى موضعه ، وذات مرة كان يحمل القفف إلى الريف ليبيعها ، فتعب وجلس ليستريح ، فحملته قوة الله ومعه القفف إلى المكان الذي كان يقصده ، وفي أحد الأيام رأي القديس العظيم الانبا شنوده عمودا منيرا جدا ، وسمع صوتا يقول له " هذا الانبا بجيمي ، فقصد إليه ماشيا إلى إن وصل إلى بلده فعرفا بعضهما بإرشاد الهي ومكث عنده الانبا شنوده أياما ، ثم عاد إلى ديره ، ولما قربت ايام انتقاله من هذا العالم ، دعا خادمه وعرفه بذلك ، وأمره إن يترك جسده في المكان الذي هو فيه ، ثم أصيب بحمي فرأي جماعة من القديسين قد حضروا إليه ، واسلم روحه بيد الرب فحملتها الملائكة وصعدوا بها وهم يرتلون ، وكانت حياة هذا القديس سبعين سنة ، أقام منها اثنتي عشرة سنة في العالم ، وثمان وخمسين سنة في العبادة ، 

صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين ،

استشهاد القديس أبطلماوس الدندراوى ( 11 كــيهك)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار استشهاد القديس أبطلماوس الدندراوى. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة القديس اقلاديوس بأبوتيج ( 11 كــيهك)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة القديس اقلاديوس بأبوتيج. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
نوة الفيضة الصغرى :شمالية غربية ممطرة 5 أيام ( 11 كــيهك)

النوات

في اشهر الشتاء تتعرض الأجزاء المطلة علي البحر المتوسط لظاهرة تولد الانخفاضات الجوية الإعصارية التي تميز الأحوال المناخية في إقليم البحر المتوسط وتعرف في الإسكندرية باسم النوات. 

النوات :

هي اضطرابات جوية تنشأ عنها دوامة هوائية دائرية أو بيضاوية ذات ضغط منخفض وسط مساحة ضغطها مرتفع وتندفع فيها الرياح علي شكل حلزوني نحو مركز منخفض بحيث يكون سيرها ضد اتجاه عقارب الساعة، وقد ينتج عنها ما يسمى بالعواصف أو الأعاصير.

العواصف والأعاصير:

وهي تتكون عند التقاء الكتل الهوائية الباردة بمثيلتها الدافئة، ويؤدي الصراع بينهما إلي التفاف الهواء البارد حول الدافئ مكوناً الانخفاض الجوي وتندفع الرياح في حركتها من الغرب إلي الشرق بسرعة من 45 - 60 كم / س. ويصاحب ذلك عدم استقرار في الأحوال المناخية وازدياد سرعة الرياح وغزارة الأمطار وهبوط شديد في درجات الحرارة، وفي الأحوال الشديدة تؤدي إلي اقتلاع الأشجار من جذورها، أو تغطي مياه البحر أجزاء ساحلية من اليابس. وتعرف العواصف المدارية في منطقة بحر العرب باسم الأعاصير، وباسم التيفون في بحر الصين، وباسم الهاريكين في منطقة البحر الكاريبي، والترنادو في أواسط الولايات المتحدة، والولي ولي في شرق استراليا.


أطول ليله فى السنة ( 11 كــيهك)

لا يوجد معلومات


----------



## ميرنا (21 ديسمبر 2005)

التذكار الشهري لرئيس الملائكة الجليل ميخائيل ( 12 كــيهك)

فى مثل هذا اليوم تحتفل الكنيسة بتذكار رئيس جند السماء الملاك الجليل ميخائيل الشفيع فى جنس البشر. شفاعته تكون معنا . آمين.

نياحة القديس هدرا الاسوانى ( 12 كــيهك)

في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح الأب العظيم الأنبا هدرا أسقف مدينة أسوان ، وقد ولد من أبوين مسيحيين ، فربياه وعلماه مخافة الرب منذ صغره ، ولما بلغ ثماني عشرة سنة أحب والداه إن يزوجاه من إحدى قريباته ، ولكنه امتنع بحجة المرض ، حتى إذا كان صباح ذلك اليوم ، ذهب إلى الكنيسة مبكرا ، وصلي مع الجماعة وطلب من السيد المسيح إن يسمعه من أقوال الكتب المقدسة ما يتفق وما في قلبه ، فسمع ما استراح إليه ، ولما خرج من الكنسية رأي ميتا محمولا ذاهبين به إلى المقبرة ، فسار مع المشيعين وكان يحدث نفسه قائلا " اسمع يا هدرا ، ليس هذا الذي قد مات ، ولكنك أنت الذي قد مت عن هذا العالم الزائل " ، ولما وصلوا ودفنوا الميت ، لم يعد إلى بيته بل التحق بالدير وأقام مع الرهبان ، ولما سمع أقاربه وأصدقاؤه أتوا إليه وقالوا له " انك بعملك هذا تجلب علينا الحزن ، كما تؤلم قلب خطيبتك ، وأنت تستطيع إن تعبد الله في أي مكان شئت " وإذ لم يفلحوا في إرجاعه عن رأيه عادوا والحزن يملا قلوبهم علي فراقه ، أما هو فقد اندفع في عبادة حارة ، ونسك عظيم وصوم دائم ، وصلوات متواترة ، ومطانيات عديدة . وكان في ايام القديس بيمين ، فتتلمذ له ، وكان يسترشد بتعاليمه وقدرته الصالحة ، وبعد ذلك بثماني سنين طلب إن ينفرد في البرية ، وإذ سمحوا له ، انطلق حتى عثر علي مغارة فسكن فيها ، وطلب من القديس بيمين إن يطلع علي سيرة القديس العظيم أنبا أنطونيوس أب الرهبان ليتعلم منها قتال العدو الشرير ، ومكث هناك أياما كثيرة يجاهد ضد إبليس وجنوده ، وكان الشيطان يجربه كثيرا ، فمن ذلك انه ظهر له وبيده سيف مسلول يريد قطع يديه ، فصرخ القديس إلى الرب ، فغاب عنه الشيطان في الحال ، وفي أحد الأيام خرج من مغارته ، ولما عاد وجد تنينا عظيما داخلها ، فصلي إلى الرب قائلا “ يا ربي وسيدي إن كانت هذه إرادتك إن اسكن مع هذا الوحش فلتكن ، ثم تطلع إلى التنين فوجده مقطعا إلى ثلاثة أجزاء . وكان في حرب دائمة مع الشياطين ، لا ينام الليل ولا يستقر بالنهار ، وكان الرب يخلصه منها ، وأخيرا حبس نفسه في قلايته ، وكانوا يأتون إليه بالمرضي والمصابين بالأرواح النجسة ، فيصلي علي زيت ويدهنهم به فيبرأون في الحال ، وكانت الأرواح النجسة تصرخ قائلة " ويلاه منك يا هدرا ، أحرقتنا صلواتك وطردتنا من البراري" ، ومرة أتى إليه رهبان من الشام وسألوه عن مسائل غامضة في الكتب المقدسة ، ففسر لهم معانيها، فاعجبوا بعلمه قائلين " لقد طفنا جبالا وأديرة كثيرة ، وزرنا معلمين وفلاسفة ، فمل نجد من يفسر لنا هذه المسائل كما يفسرها لنا هذا القديس " ، ولما تنيح أسقف مدينة أسوان ذهب بعض من شعبها إلى الدير ، وهناك اجتمعوا بالرهبان الذين حضروا من الشام ، وهؤلاء قد اثنوا لهم علي القديس هدرا ، فذهبوا إليه وأخذوه رغما عنه وسافروا إلى الإسكندرية ورسمه لهم الانبا ثاؤفيلس بابا الإسكندرية أسقفا عليهم ، وما إن جلس علي كرسيه حتى عكف علي وعظ شعبه وتعليمه طرق الحياة ، وقد صنع آيات كثيرة ، وكمل حياته بسيرة حسنة ، ثم تنيح بسلام. صلاته تكون معنا ، امين .

نياحة القديس يوحنا المعترف ( 12 كــيهك)

في مثل هذا اليوم . تذكار نياحة القديس يوحنا المعترف . صلاته تكون معنا امين .

انعقاد مجمع برومية على نوباطس القس ( 12 كــيهك)

في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 249 م . اجتمع برومية مجمع مقدس . وذلك في أول سنة من ملك داكيوس الوثني ، وفي بطريركية قرنيليوس بابا رومية ، وديونوسيوس بابا الإسكندرية ، وفلابيانوس بطريرك إنطاكية ، وجرمانوس أسقف بيت المقدس ، وذلك لمحاكمة نوباطس القس الذي قال " إن الذي أنكر الإيمان وقت الاضطهاد ، لا يقبل إذا تاب . وإن الذي يقع في الزنا لا تقبل له توبة ايضا " . فنهاه الاب قرنيليوس عن ذلك ، فلم ينته . فجمع مجمعا من ستين أسقفا وثمانية عشر قسا وشماسا من علماء رومية ، وناظروه في هذا القول . فاحتج بقول بولس الرسول في رسالته إلى العبرانيين " لان الذين استنيروا مرة وذاقوا الموهبة السماوية وصاروا شركاء الروح القدس . وذاقوا كلمة الله الصالحة وقوات الدهر الأتي وسقطوا لا يمكن تجديدهم ايضا للتوبة إذ هم يصلبون لأنفسهم ابن الله ثانية ويشهرونه " فرد عليه الأباء موضحين له إن الرسول لم يقل هذا عمن يتوب . بل عمن يقصد إن يعتمد كلما أخطاء . لان المعمودية إنما تكون دفعة واحدة . ولهذا اتبع الرسول القول بقوله " إذ هم يصلبون لأنفسهم ابن الله مرة ثانية ويشهرونه " . فاضح بهذا انه لما كان الصلب قد حدث مرة واحدة ، هكذا تكون المعمودية مرة واحدة . أما التوبة فبابها مفتوح لكل تائب ، وإلا فيكون كل من سقط في الكفر أو الخطية غير مقبول ولو تاب . فداود النبي إذن لم تقبل توبته ، وبطرس لما جحد لم تقبل ايضا توبته ، وعلي ذلك يكون باطلا حلول الروح المعزي عليه ، وباطلا ايضا تقليده رعاية خرافه، وتكون معمودية كل من اعتمد من يده باطلة ، وبالإجمال يكون الكل علي حسب رأيك قد هلكوا ، وفي هذا منتهى الجهل . هذا والسيد المسيح لم يأت إلى العالم إلا ليخلص الخطاة ويقتادهم إلى التوبة ، بدليل قوله "إن لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون " فأرجع عن هذا الرأي النجس وتب عنه ،و لا تكن عدوا لله ولنفسك وللإنسانية ، وإذ لم يرجع نوباطس عن رأيه نفاه المجمع وحرمه هو وكل من يقول بقوله. صلاة هؤلاء القديسين تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

غدا أول فصل الشتاء ( 12 كــيهك)


----------



## ميرنا (28 ديسمبر 2005)

13 كــيهك 

استشهاد القديس برشنوفيوس الراهب ( 13 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس برشنوفيوس الراهب في أول عصر الإسلام ، وقد كان مقيما في كنيسة أبى مينا التي في فم الخليج . وكان يجاهد في عبادته بقوة ، فكان يصوم يومين يومين ، ويقوم بمطانيات كثيرة وصلوات مواصلة . وحدث إن وشي به مرة بعض الأشرار بأنه سب القضاة ، فاستحضروه وعذبوه كثيرا وأخيرا قطعت رأسه ونال إكليل الشهادة . صلاته تكون معنا امين .

نياحة البابا مرقس الثامن ( 13 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة البابا مرقس الثامن. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة الاب القديس ابراكيوس السائح ( 13 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح الاب القديس ابراكيوس . كان من الصعيد وترهب بأحد الأديرة وهو ابن عشرين سنة . وجاهد الجهاد الكامل حتى ضجر الشيطان من حربه، وواجهه قائلا " انه لا يزال باقيا لك في العالم خمسون سنة أخرى " ، قاصدا بهذا إن يلقيه في الضجر . فأجابه الشيخ " لقد أحزنتني بهذا لأني كنت أظن إنني سأعيش مائة سنة أخرى، ولهذا قد توانيت . وإذا كان الأمر كذلك ، فيجب علي إن أجاهد كثيرا قبل الموت ". وبهذا تغلب علي الشيطان الذي حاول إن يلقي في قلبه التواني ومن ثم ضاعف جهاده . وفي تلك السنة تنيح بسلام ، بعدما أقام في العبادة والنسك مدة سبعين سنة . صلاته تكون معنا امين .

تذكار تكريس كنيسة أنبا ميصائيل السائح ( 13 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار تكريس كنيسة القديس ميصائيل السائح . بينما كان الانبا اسحق رئيس دير القلمون جالسا في ديره ، تقدم إليه شاب فرسم علي وجهه علامة الصليب كعادة الرهبان وسمح له بالدنو منه ، فاقترب وضرب مطانية أمامه وقال له " يا أبانا الانبا اسحق اقبل مسكنتي من اجل السيد المسيح ، وساعدني علي خلاص نفسي ، واحسبني من جملة أولادك " . فتعجب منه الرئيس لكونه دعاه باسمه ، وقال له " من أعلمك باسمي " . فأجابه الشاب . " النعمة الحالة عليك هي التي أعلمتني " . فقال له الرئيس " اجلس الله سبحانه وتعالي يجعلك له هيكلا مقدسا . والآن اخبرني بأمرك " ، فأجابه الشاب إنني ادعي ميصائيل ، وكان أبى محبا للعالم ، منشغلا به عن عبادة الله . وكان حزينا لحرمانه من النسل. وفي بعض الأيام استضاف شيخا راهبا قديسا، وشكا له حزنه لعدم وجود ابن يرث غناه ، فقال له الشيخ اصلح طريقك مع الله المحب للبشر ، وهو يرزقك ولدا مباركا . فقال له وكيف ذلك . فقال الشيخ : عش عيشة الكمال واسلك بحسب وصايا الكنيسة المفروضة علي المؤمنين ، وواظب علي الصلاة الليلية والنهارية ، ولا تنقطع عن الكنيسة المقدسة ، وليكن لك كاهن تستشيره في كل امورك . فإذا فعلت هذا أنت وزوجتك بلغتما المقصود . ففعل والدي جميع ما أوصاهما به الشيخ الراهب . فتم كلامه وحملت بي والدتي كما حدثتني بذلك . ولما بلغت السادسة من عمري مات أبواي . فاهتم الاب الأسقف بأمر تربيتي وتعليمي وتدبير أموالي ، ولما اطلعت علي الكتب المقدسة اشتقت إلى الرهبنة وجئت إلى هنا . فسر الرئيس من كلام الشاب ميصائيل ، وسلمه لأحد الشيوخ ، فتعلم منه كيف يكون الجهاد والنسك . وبعد ذلك البسوه لباس الرهبنة وإسكيمها المقدس . ومن ذلك الوقت انفرد للعبادة والنسك . وفي أحد الأيام حضر إليه أحد الاخوة ، فوجده واقفا يصلي ، ولما طرق باب قلايته فتح له ، وصليا معا ، ثم تباركا من بعضهما البعض ، وجلسا يتحدثان في الكيفية التي بها يمكن التغلب علي العدو الشرير. فقال له القديس ميصائيل " إن الشيطان يهرب من الصلاة إذا كانت بحرارة ". وبعد الفراغ من أحاديثهما الروحانية ، سبحا الله ، وخرج الأخ من لدنه . وبعد حين عاد إليه فوجده واقفا يصلي قائلا " اللهم خلصني وانظر إلى ذلي وإغسلني من إثمي فان أبي وأمي قد تركاني والرب قبلني ". فلما رآه الأخ وقد ضمر جسده والتصق جلده بعظامه ، بكي وقال له " لقد صار جسدك كالمحترق . فقال له القديس اشكر الهي الذي وهبني نور عيني وسمع أذني أطالع الكتب المقدسة واسمع كلمة الله ، كما وهبني ايضا قوة للوقوف في الصلاة " . ولما سمع رئيس الدير بنسكيات القديس ميصائيل أتاه في أحد الأيام ليفتقده . فقال له ميصائيل " اعلم يا أبى القديس انه بعد ثلاثة ايام يأتيك أناس متشبهون بالجنود ، ويطلبونني منك فلا تمنعني عنهم ولا تخف ولا تحزن ، فإنها إرادة الله . واعلم ايضا انه في العام الأتي سيكون غلاء ، ولكني سوف أأتي إليك في ذلك الحين. فلما سمع الرئيس كلام هذا القديس اشتري كثيرا من الحبوب. وبعد قليل أتى القوم المتشبهون بالجنود واخذوا القديس ميصائيل ومضوا ، ثم حدث الغلاء وقل وجود القمح كما أنبا القديس بذلك . فجاء الوالي برجاله ليأخذ ما يجده في الدير من الحبوب ، فظهرت له جنود منعته من ذلك ورجع خائبا ، فرحب الرئيس بهؤلاء الجنود وشكرهم . ثم قدم لهم طعاما ليأكلوا . فقالوا له نحن لا نحتاج إلي شئ مثل هذا . ثم برز من بينهم واحد وامسك بيد الرئيس وانفرد به ، وقال له " انا ولدك ميصائيل ، وهؤلاء القوم المتشبهون بالجنود هم سواح ، وهم الذين أتوا هنا في العام الماضي وأخذوني معهم ، والآن أسألك إن تمضي إلى الانبا أثناسيوس أسقف بلدي التي تربيت فيها واعلمه بخبري، واطلب منه مال أبى ، ثم ابن لي به كنيسة علي اسمي ، ثم ادع أبانا الأسقف لتكريسها ففعل الرئيس بما قاله القديس ميصائيل واستلم من الأسقف سبعمائة مثقال ذهب وتسعمائة درهم فضة وكتبا كثيرة وخمسمائة راس غنم ، عدا الأقمشة والحلي والأواني وهدم بيته القديم واشتري ما يجاوره من ارض وبني هناك كنيسة ، وفيما كان الاب الأسقف محتفلا بتكريسها ، إذا بالقديس ميصائيل قد آتى مع الأباء السواح وحضروا صلاة التكريس. وتقدم القديس ميصائيل من الرئيس وقال له انك ستنتقل من هذا العالم في العام المقبل . وبعد ذلك عادوا من حيث أتوا . 

صلوات هؤلاء القديسين تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

حبل حنة أم والدة الإله بالعذراء ( 13 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار حبل حنة أم والدة الإله بالعذراء. صلاتها تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (28 ديسمبر 2005)

14 كــيهك 

استشهاد القديس بهنام وسارة أخته ( 14 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديسان بهنام وسارة أخته من أولاد سنحاريب ملك الفرس. وذلك انه ذات يوم خرج بهنام مع أربعين رجل من غلمانه للصيد في الجبل ، فرأي وحشا كبيرا فطارده مسافة طويلة ، حتى افترق عن غلمانه وقد أمسى عليه الليل ، فاضطر إن يقضي ليلته في مكانه ، فنام ورأي في نومه من يقول له " اذهب إلى القديس متي المسكين في هذا الجبل وهو يصلي علي أختك ( وكانت مصابة بمرض عضال ) فيشفيها الرب ". فلما استيقظ من نومه اجتمع بغلمانه ، وبحثوا عن القديس متي حتى وجدوه في مغارة ، فسجد بهنام بين يديه واعلمه بالرؤيا وطلب منه الذهاب معه إلى المدينة فقام معه . وقد سبقه بهنام ومضي فاعلم والدته الرؤيا وبوجود القديس متي خارج المدينة ، ونظرا لمحبتها له سمحت بذهاب أخته معه سرا. ولما وصلا إلى حيث القديس متي صلي عليها فشفاها الرب ، ثم وعظها وعلمها طريق الحياة ، وصلي ايضا فانبع الرب عين ماء ، فعمدها باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد ، وعاد إلى مكانه . ولما علم الملك سنحاريب بشفاء ابنته ، استدعاها إليه وسألها عن كيفية شفائها فقالت له " إن الرب يسوع المسيح هو الذي وهبها الشفاء علي يد القديس متي ، وليست الكواكب التي يعبدها هو " ، فغضب الملك علي ولديه وهددهما بالعقاب فلم يرجعا عن رأيهما الصالح . ولما كان الليل تشاور القديس بهنام وأخته لكي يذهبا معا إلى القديس متي ليودعاه قبل موتهما ، فسارا إليه خفية مع بعض أصدقائهما ، وإذ علم الملك بذلك أرسل وراءهما من لحقهما في الطريق وقتلهما ، فنالا إكليل الحياة في ملكوت السموات . ولما عاد قاتلو بهنام وأخته ، وجدوا إن الملك قد أصابه روح نجس ، وصار يعذبه عذابا أليما ، فأرسلت الملكة إلى القديس متي متوسلة إن يحضر ، ولما جاء صلي عليه فشفاه الرب في الحال. واخذ القديس في تعليمهما فآمنا هما وكل من في المدينة ، ثم بني الملك للقديس متي ديرا عظيما ووضع فيه جسدي ابنيه بهنام وأخته ، وسكن فيه القديس متي زمنا طويلا ، واظهر الرب من جسديهما آيات كثيرة للشفاء. صلاتهما تكون معنا امين .

استشهاد القديس امونيوس أسقف أسنا ( 14 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد الاب العظيم الانبا امونيوس أسقف مدينة إسنا . وكان منذ حداثته حسن السيرة وذاعت فضائله . فرسمه الانبا بطرس بابا الإسكندرية أسقفا علي مدينة إسنا ، ولرغبته الشديدة في الوحدة بني ديرا علي حافة الجبل بجوار عين ماء ، واعد مغارة كان يقيم فيها طوال الاسبوع . وينزل يوم السبت إلى الكنيسة ، ويقوم بخدمة القداس يوم الأحد ، حيث يجتمع به شعبه ، فيعظهم ويفصل في قضاياهم ، ويمضي معهم يوم الاثنين ايضا ثم يعود إلى مغارته مداوما علي النسك والعبادة . وقد استشهد في أيامه عدد كبير من شعبه . وذلك انه لما ذهب إريانوس الوثني إلى الصعيد ، كان في طريقه يضطهد النصارى ، ويكلفهم بالسجود للأوثان ، ومن خالف عذبه ثم قتله . واستمر كذلك حتى وصل إلى مدينة إسنا ، وعند دخوله وجد أربعة من الصبية يسوقون دوابا تحمل بطيخا . فسألهم أحد جند الوالي عن معتقدهم فأجابوه " نحن نصارى " ، فقبضوا عليهم . ولما علمت أمهم أسرعت إليهم وكانت تشجعهم وتقول للجند " نحن نحب يسوع المسيح ولا نعبد أصنامكم المرذولة " ، فأمر الوالي باعتقالهم في السجن ، وفي نصف الليل ظهرت السيدة العذراء لهذه الأم وقالت لها " اعلمي إن ابني المخلص والرب قد دعاك أنت وأولادك السعداء سروس وهرمان وبانوف وبسطاي إلى الملكوت السمائية. وأعطتها السلام ثم صعدت إلى السماء .و لما كان الصباح ، استحضرهم الأمير ، وعرض عليهم عبادة الأصنام فرفضوا بأباء وشجاعة ، فقطع رؤوسهم ، وكان ذلك في السادس من شهر بشنس ، واخذ المؤمنون أجسادهم ودفنوها في بيتهم . وظهرت من أجسادهم جملة عجائب وآيات . وكان بالمدينة أربعة أراخنة يقومون بجباية الضرائب . وإذ كانوا يقدمون لاريانوس حساب عملهم ، حدث إن ذكر أحدهم اسم المسيح ، فغضب إريانوس عند ذلك وأمر بتعذيبهم . وإذ رأي قوة صبرهم أمر بقطع رؤوسهم فكملوا شهادتهم في اليوم السادس من شهر بؤونة ، واستشهد معهم عدد وفير من النساء والرجال والرهبان . ولما ذهب إريانوس إلى أرمنت هرعت إلى هناك امرأتان اسمهما تكلة ومرتا من أهل إسنا ، واعترفتا أمامه بالمسيح ، فالتفت إلى من حوله من أهل أرمنت قال لهم " كيف تقولون إذن انه ليس في مدينتكم نصراني واحد " ، أما هم فقد بحثوا حتى علموا إن المرأتين من إسنا ، فقالوا له " انهما غريبتان عن مدينتنا المحبة للملوك والآلهة " . فأمر بأخذ رأسيهما في اليوم السابع عشر من شهر أبيب . أما القديس امونيوس فقد ظهر له ملاك الرب وهو في البرية وقال له " السلام لك يا امونيوس . الرب قبل صلواتك عن شعبك ، وهيأ لكم الأكاليل ، فقم وانزل وعظهم إن يثبتوا علي الاعتراف بالسيد المسيح " ، وأعطاه السلام وانصرف عنه . فنهض القديس وأسرع بالنزول إلى المدينة ، وجمع الشعب ووعظهم واخبرهم بما قاله له الملاك . فصاح الجميع " نحن يا أبانا علي استعداد إن نتحمل علي اسم المسيح كل عذاب حتى الموت " . واتفق عيد القديس اسحق في ذلك اليوم ، فصعد بشعبه كله إلى جبل كاتون ، الذي تأويله جبل الخيرات ، واحتفلوا هناك بالعيد . أما إريانوس فقد رحل من أرمنت إلى قرية تسمي حلوان غرب إسنا ، فخرج أهلها إليه واعترفوا باسم المسيح ، فأمر بقطع رؤسهم ، ونالوا إكليل الشهادة . ودخل إريانوس المدينة وسار في شوارعها فلم يجد بها شخصا واحدا ، حتى وصل إلى الباب القبلي المسمى "باب الشكر" ، لان الأسقف كان قد صلي هناك مع شعبه صلاة الشكر . فوجد امرأة عجوز لم تستطع الصعود معهم إلى الجبل . فسألها الوالي عن أهل المدينة فقالت له " لقد سمعوا إن الوالي الكافر قادم إلى المدينة ليقتل النصارى ، فصعدوا إلى الجبل للاحتفال بالعيد ". فقال لها من هو معبودك من الآلهة ؟ فأجابته : " انا مسيحية " . فأمر بقطع رأسها ، وخرج من المدينة يقصد الجبل ، فوجد جماعة في مكان يقال له "المبقلة" فقتلهم ، ثم جماعة في قرية تسمي "جرماجهت" فقتلهم ايضا . وغيرهم في مكان يقال له "سرايا" فقتلهم كذلك . وكان يقتل في طريقه كل مسيحي يصادفه حتى وصل إلى الجبل ، وهناك قابله الشعب بصوت واحد قائلين " نحن مسيحيون . فهددهم وإذ لم يصغوا لتهديده ، أمر جنده إن يستلوا سيوفهم ولا يبقوا علي أحد منهم . فكان الواحد منهم يقدم ابنته إلى السياف ويقول لها تقدمي إلى العريس الحقيقي الذي لا يموت . وكان الجميع يتقدمون إلى السياف قائلين " نحن ماضون إلى الفرح الدائم في ملكوت السموات " ، وكملوا شهادتهم في التاسع عشر من شهر أبيب. أما الأسقف فانهم قبضوا عليه وأحضروه أمام إريانوس فأمر بغضب إن يربط خلف الخيل ثم أخذه معه إلى أسوان . وفي عودته إلى إسنا قابله ثلاثة رجال ، وكانوا يصيحون " نحن نصارى ". فقال الجند لقد حلفنا إلا نجرد سيوفنا هنا . فقال لهم الرجال : هذه فؤوسنا معنا . فاخذوا منهم الفؤوس ووضعوا رؤوسهم علي حجر بجوار باب المدينة البحري وقطعوها بالفؤوس ونالوا إكليل الشهادة . أما الاب الأسقف امونيوس فقد وضعوه في مؤخرة المركب وكان إريانوس يخرجه من حين لأخر ويطلب منه التبخير للآلهة فيرفض . وأخيرا أمر بحرقه فنال إكليل الشهادة في اليوم الرابع عشر من شهر كيهك ، واخذ جسده بعض المؤمنين وكان سالما لم تصبه النار بأذى ، وكفنوه وأخفوه حتى انقضي زمن الاضطهاد ، حيث أتى أهل كرسيه يريدون نقله إلى مدينتهم ، فسمعوا صوتا من الجسد يقول " هذا هو المكان الذي اختاره لي الرب ". 

صلوات هؤلاء القديسين تكون معنا ، ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

استشهاد القديس سمعان واباهور وأبامينا ( 14 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس سمعان الذي من منوف العليا في ايام العرب ، وتذكار شهادة القديسين أباهور وأبامينا . شفاعة الجميع تكون معنا امين .

نياحة البابا خرستوذولس86 ( 14 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة البابا خرستوذولس86. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة القديس خرستوذولس السائح ( 14 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس خرستوذولوس السائح ، وكان من مدينة عين شمس ، وفي أحد الأيام أتت إليه إمرأة حسنة الصورة جميلة الطلعة ، وقدمت له آنية من ذهب مهشمة ، وبدأت تخادعه ، فكشفت عن يديها وقالت له " يا معلم اعمل لهذه الأصابع خواتم ، ولهاتين اليدين سوارين ، ولهذا الصدر صليبا ، ولهاتين الأذنين قرطين ، فقال لها انا اليوم مريض ، وفي الغد لتكن إرادة الله ، ثم قام لساعته وجمع كل أدواته ومضي إلى بيته ، وبدا يعاتب نفسه قائلا " يا نفسي لست اقوي من القديسين أمثال مقاريوس وأنطونيوس وباخوميوس وغيرهم الذين هربوا من العالم وسكنوا البراري ، فاهربي من هذا العالم إن أردت الخلاص ، ثم قص ما جري له علي والدته وسألها بدموع غزيرة إن تسمح له إن يمضي إلى البرية ، فقالت له " إن كان الأمر كما ذكرت فأرشدني أولا إلى دير أترهب انا فيه ، وأنت فليكن الرب معك " ، فأخذها إلى أحد أديرة الراهبات وسلمها لرئيسته ، وقدم لها حاجتها من المال ، ثم وزع ما تبقي علي المساكين ومضي نحو الجبل ،و بعد مسيرة ثلاثة ايام ابصر ثلاثة رجال وبيد كل منهم صليب ، يشع منه نور أبهى من نور الشمس ، فقصدهم وتبارك منهم وسألهم إن يرشدوه إلى ما فيه خلاص نفسه ، فأرشدوه إلى واد به أشجار مثمرة وعين ماء عذب ، فلبث به عدة سنين ، مداوما علي تلاوة المزامير والصوم الكثير ، وكان يقتات من ثمر أشجار هذا الوادي. 

و لما عجز الشيطان عن التغلب عليه ظهر لقوم أشرار في زي بربري وقال لهم " إن هناك كنزا عظيما في الوادي ، وقد عثر عليه شخص وهو مقيم بجواره ، هلموا معي لأريكم إياه " ، فتبعوه إلى الجبل ، ولكنهم لم يستطيعوا إن ينزلوا إلى الوادي ، فذهب الشيطان في زي راهب إلى القديس خرستوذولوس وقال له " في اعلي الجبل رهبان ضلوا الطريق وقد أعياهم التعب وكاد يقتلهم العطش ، فهلم إليهم ننزلهم ليأكلوا ويشربوا ويحيوا ، فرسم القديس علامة الصليب علي وجهه كعادة الرهبان ، وللحال تحول الشيطان إلى دخان وغاب ، وهكذا كان دائما يتغلب علي الشيطان بعلامة الصليب ، وكان يتزايد في عبادته حتى بلغ سن الشيخوخة ، ولما دنا يوم انتقاله اقبل إليه الثلاثة السواح الذين أرشدوه إلى الوادي فصلي الجميع معا ، وبعد إن تباركوا من بعضهم البعض قالوا له " الرب أرسلنا إليك لتخبرنا بسيرتك لنسطرها فائدة للاخوة ، فاخبرهم بكل ما حدث له ، وبعد إن مرض قليلا تنيح بسلام فصلوا عليه وواروا جسده التراب ، صلاته تكون معنا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (28 ديسمبر 2005)

15 كــيهك 

نياحة القديس غريغوريوس الارمنى ( 15 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس غريغوريوس بطريرك الأرمن والشهيد بغير سفك دم . هذا القديس كما ذكرنا في اليوم التاسع عشر من شهر توت ، قد عذبه تريداته ملك الأرمن في سنة 272 م بسبب مخالفته له في عبادة الأوثان. ثم طرحه في جب أقام فيه خمس عشر سنة ، عاله الله في أثنائها إذ كانت تأتيه عجوز بما يقتات به . ولطول الزمن لم يعرف ذويه إن كان قد مات أو لا زال علي قيد الحياة .

فلما قتل الملك العذراء أربسيما ومن معها من العذارى وأمر بطرح أجسادهن علي الجبال ، عاد فندم علي ما فرط منه لأنه كان يريد إن يتزوج منها . ولما رأي ذويه انه قد افرط في الحزن علي قتلها ، أشاروا عليه إن يخرج للصيد ليسري عن نفسه . وفيما هو يمتطي جواده وثب عليه شيطان وطرحه إلى الأرض وصار ينهش في جسده ، ثم غير الله شخصه إلى صورة خنزير بري ، فاخذ يجول في البرية وينهش كل من وجده . كما إن كثيرين من أهل مملكته قد أصابهم ما أصابه وصار فزع وصراخ عظيم في القصر ، وهذا بسبب ما فعله بالعذارى . ورأت شقيقة الملك رؤيا ، في ثلاث ليال متوالية ، كأن إنسانا يقول لها إن لم تصعدوا غريغوريوس من الجب فلن تنالوا خلاصا ولا شفاء . فتحير القوم إذ كانوا يعلمون انه مات . ثم أتوا إلى الجب وانزلوا له حبلا ونادوه ، فلما حرك القديس الحبل ، علموا انه لا يزال حيا فطلبوا منه إن يتعلق بالحبل واصعدوه ، ثم اغتسل والبسوه ثيابا جديدة وأتوا به راكبا إلى القصر . وهناك استعلم منهم عن أجساد العذارى ، حيث ذهب فوجدها سالمة فوضعها في مكان لائق . وسأله الشعب إن يشفي الملك مما هو فيه ، فأحضره وقال له : هل تعود إلى أعمالك الرديئة ؟ فلما أشار الملك بالنفي ، صلي عليه فخرج منه الشيطان وعاد إليه عقله وشخصه ، ولكنه لم يعد صحيحا كما كان ، بل ما زالت فيه بقية من خلقة الخنزير وهي أظافر يديه ورجليه ، تأديبا له وتذكيرا بما كان منه حتى لا يعود لمثله . ثم شفي الاب البطريرك جميع المصابين واخرج شياطين كثيرة . فآمن الملك وكل سكان كورته . فعلمهم وعمدهم وبني لهم كنائس كثيرة ، ورسم لهم أساقفة وكهنة ، ووضع لهم السنن وفرض الأصوام . ولما اكمل سعيه تنيح بسلام ، صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة القديس لوكاس العمودى ( 15 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة القديس لوكاس العمودى. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة القديس حزقيال من أرمنت ( 15 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة القديس حزقيال من أرمنت. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (28 ديسمبر 2005)

16 كــيهك 

تذكار تكريس كنيسة يعقوب المقطع ( 16 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار تكريس كنيسة القديس يعقوب الفارسي الشهير بالمقطع . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين.

نياحة البار جدعون ( 16 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 1349 قبل المسيح تنيح البار جدعون أحد قضاة بني إسرائيل ، كان هذا القديس من سبط منسي واسم أبيه يواش ، ظهر له ملاك الرب وقال له " الرب معك يا جبار البأس ، فقال له جدعون " أسألك يا سيدي إذا كان الرب معنا فلماذا أصابتنا كل هذه التجارب ، وأين عجائبه التي اخبرنا بها آباؤنا قائلين ألم يصعدنا الرب من مصر ، والآن قد رفضنا الرب وجعلنا في كف مديان، فالتفت إليه الرب وقال اذهب بقوتك هذه وخلص إسرائيل من كف مديان ، أما أرسلتك ، فقال له أسألك يا سيدي بماذا اخلص إسرائيل ، ها عشيرتي هي الذلي في منسي وانا الأصغر في بيت أبى، فقال له الرب " أنى اكون معك وستضرب المديانيين كرجل واحد " ، فقال له " إن كنت قد وجدت نعمة في عينيك فاصنع لي علامة انك أنت تكلمني ، لا تبرح من ههنا حتى أتى إليك واخرج تقدمتي وأضعها أمامك ، " فقال " أنى ابقي حتى ترجع " ، فدخل جدعون ... وخرج ... وقدم تقدمته فقبلت (قض 6 : 11 – 21 ) ، ثم أمر الرب إن يهدم مذابح الأصنام ويبني مذبحا لله ، ويقدم عليه الضحايا يحرقها بأخشاب الأصنام ففعل كما أمره الرب (قض 6 : 25 – 31) ، ولما أمره الله إن يحارب المديانيين سأله إن يريه آية يشتد بها قلبه وهي إن يضع جزة الصوف في البيدر ، فان كان طل علي الجزة وحدها وجفاف علي الأرض كلها علم إن الله بيده يخلص إسرائيل كما تكلم ، وكان كذلك ، ثم أعكس السؤال في اليوم الثاني قائلا " لا يحم غضبك علي فأتكلم هذه المرة فقط ، امتحن هذه المرة فقط بالجزة فليكن جفاف في الجزة وحدها ، وليكن طل علي كل الأرض ، ففعل الله كذلك في تلك الليلة ، فكان جفاف في الجزة وحدها ، وعلي الأرض كلها كان طل " (قض 6 : 33 – 40) ، فتقوي قلبه وبكر مع كل الشعب الذي معه ونزلوا قبالة المديانيين ، فقال الرب لجدعون " إن الشعب الذي معك كثير علي لأدفع المديانيين بيدهم لئلا يفتخر علي إسرائيل قائلا يدي خلصتني ، والآن ناد في أذان الشعب قائلا ، من كان خائفا ومرتعدا فليرجع وينصرف من جبل جلعاد ، فرجع من الشعب اثنان وعشرون آلفا بقي عشرة آلاف، وقال الرب لجدعون " لم يزل الشعب كثيرا ، انزل بهم إلى الماء فأنقيهم لك هناك ويكون إن الذي أقول لك عنه هذا يذهب معك فهو يذهب معك ، وكل من أقول لك عنه هذا لا يذهب معك فهو لا يذهب" ، فنزل بالشعب إلى الماء وقال الرب لجدعون ، " كل من يلغ بلسانه من الماء كما يلغ الكلب فأوقفه وحده ، وكذا كل من جثا علي ركبتيه للشرب " ، وكان عدد الذين ولغوا بيدهم إلى فمهم ثلاث مئة رجل ، وأما باقي الشعب جميعا فجثوا علي ركبهم ليشرب الماء ، فقال الرب لجدعون بالثلاث مئة رجل الذين ولغوا ، أخلصكم وادفع المديانيين ليدك ، وبهذا العدد تغلب جدعون علي المديانيين واستولي الذين معه علي الغنائم وقدموها لجدعون وسلطوه عليهم ، وكان الله معه في كل اموره ، وتنيح ودفن في مقبرة أبيه ، صلاته تكون معنا امين .

استشهاد القديسين هرواج وحنانيا وخوذى بأخميم ( 16 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار شهادة القديس هرواج ، وشهادة حنانيا وخوزي الذي من الفيوم ، صلاتهم تكون معنا امين .

استشهاد القديس أمساح القفطى ( 16 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهاد القديس أمساح القفطى. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

استشهاد القديسين أولوجيوس وارسانيوس بدير الحديد بأخميم ( 16 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار استشهاد القديسين أولوجيوس وارسانيوس بدير الحديد بأخميم. صلاتهما تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (28 ديسمبر 2005)

17 كــيهك 

نقل جسد القديس لوكاس العمودى ( 17 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة القديس لوقا العمودي ، ونقل أعضائه المقدسة . وقد ولد بإحدى بلاد الفرس من أبوين مسيحيين ، ثم تجند وتدرج في مراتب الجندية حتى صار أميرا علي مائة جندي ، وبعد ذلك احب العزلة فترك العالم وكل مجده ، وترهب بأحد أديرة المشرق ، ولما اشتهر فضله قدموه قسا علي ذلك الدير ، ومن ذلك الحين بدا حياة التقشف وملازمة الصوم والصلاة، فكان يصوم ستة ايام متواصلة ثم يفطر في اليوم السابع بعد خدمة القداس علي قربانه صغيرة وقليل من البقل الأخضر ، ثم أقام علي صخرة عالية مدة ثلاث سنين ، فسمع يوما صوت ملاك يدعوه باسمه إن ينزل ، فنزل فأراه صليبا من نور ، وتبع الصوت وكان الصليب يتقدمه إلى إن أتى إلى بعض الجبال ، وهناك مكث مدة من الزمان يعلم زائريه طريق الخلاص ، ثم أوحى إليه من الله إن يأتي قرب القسطنطينية ، فأتى إلى ضيعة قريبة منها وأقام علي صخرة هناك علي شكل عمود مدة خمسة وأربعين سنة ، يجاهد الجهاد الروحي ، فأعطاه الله نعمة النبوة وموهبة عمل المعجزات ، فكان يشفي كل من يقصده من المرضي ، ولما اكمل سعيه المقدس تنيح في اليوم الخامس عشر من شهر كيهك ، فمضي تلميذه واعلم الاب البطريرك بنياحته ، فأخذ معه الكهنة والصلبان والمجامر ، وجاء إلى حيث جسد القديس ، وحملوه بالصلاة إلى القسطنطينية في اليوم الثالث من نياحته ، الذي هو اليوم السابع عشر من شهر كيهك ، ووضعوه في الهيكل ، وبعدما صلوا عليه صلاة الثالث ، وتبارك المؤمنين من جسده الطاهر ، وضعوه في تابوت رخام بجوار أجساد القديسين ، وقد ظهر الله من جسده آيات كثيرة ، 

صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة القديس إيليا بجبل بشواو ( 17 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة القديس إيليا بجبل بشواو. صلاته تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

يشتد البرد وأول الصقيع ( 17 كــيهك)
لا يوجد معلومات


----------



## ميرنا (28 ديسمبر 2005)

18 كــيهك 

نقل جسد القديس تيطس أسقف كريت الى القسطنطينية ( 18 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم نقل جسد القديس العظيم تيطس الرسول تلميذ القديس بولس الرسل ، من كريت إلى مدينة القسطنطينية ، بأمر الملك البار قسطنطين الكبير، الذي لما تقلد الملك من السيد المسيح ، وجه عنايته إلى الاهتمام بأمور الكنائس التي في مملكته ، وتجميلها بإبداع الرسوم والجواهر الغالية ، خصوصا كنائس القسطنطينية كرسي المملكة ، فقد أراد إن يجملها ايضا بالجواهر الروحانية وصار يجمع أجساد الرسل القديسين ، وما يعثر عليه من أعضاء الشهداء المكرمين، ولما سمع بان جسد الرسول تيطس بمدينة كريت ، أرسل بعضا من رؤساء الكهنة إلى هناك ، فحملوه بالتبجيل وأتوا به إلى القسطنطينية ، وبني له هيكلا جميلا ، ووضعوه في تابوت داخل الهيكل ، وقد شرف الله هذا الرسول بظهور آيات كثيرة من أعضائه المقدسة ، منها انه لما حملوا تابوته ليدخلوا به إلى الهيكل ، حدث إن وقع علي قدم أحد الحاملين فكسرها ، فاخذ الرجل من زيت القنديل المعلق أمام أيقونة القديس ، ودهن منه قدمه وربطها ، ثم قضي ليلته بالكنيسة بجوار التابوت لأنه عجز عن الذهاب إلى منزله ، وفي الصباح عادت قدمه صحيحة وعليها فقط آثار الدماء ، فتعجب هو وكل من رآه ، وغسل الدم ومشي علي رجليه كالعادة من غير آلم ، ممجدا الاب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد ، ومحدثا بهذه الأعجوبة ، صلاته تكون معنا امين .

استشهاد القديس ياروكلاس وفليمون ( 18 كــيهك)
في هذا اليوم نعيد بتذكار القديسين اياركلاس الشهيد وفليمون القس المتوحد . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (28 ديسمبر 2005)

19 كــيهك 

نياحة البابا غبريال السادس 91 ( 19 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة البابا غبريال السادس 91. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة القديس يوحنا اسقف البرلس جامع السنكسار ( 19 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس يوحنا أسقف البرلس ، وقد كان من ذوي الحسب والنسب ومن نسل الكهنة ، وكان والداه يكثران من الصدقة علي المساكين، ولما توفيا اخذ القديس يوحنا ما تركاه له وبني به فندقا للغرباء ، ثم جمع إليه المرضي وكان يخدمهم بنفسه ويقدم لهم كل ما يحتاجون إليه ، واتفق مجيء أحد الرهبان إليه فرأي عمله الحسن واثني عليه ، ثم مدح أمامه الرهبنة مبينا له شرفها ، فتعلق بها القديس ومال بقلبه إليها ،و بعد إن رحل الراهب ، قام القديس فوزع أمواله علي المساكين ، وذهب إلى برية شيهيت ، وترهب عند القديس دانيال قمص البرية ، واشتهر بحرارة العبادة والنسك الكثير ، ثم انفرد في مبني خاص فحسده الشيطان وجنوده علي حسن صنيعه هذا ، واجتمعوا عليه وضربوه ضربا موجعا ، حتى انه ظل مريضا أياما كثيرة ، بعدها شفاه السيد المسيح ، فقوي وتغلب عليهم ، ثم دعي من الله إلى رتبة الأسقفية علي البرلس ، وكانت توجد في زمانه بعض البدع فاجتهد حتى اقتلعها وارجع أصحابها إلى الإيمان المستقيم ، وظهر في أيامه راهب من الصعيد ، كان يخبر بأمور مدعيا إن الملاك ميخائيل يكشفها له ، فاضل كثيرين بخداعه ، فرأي القديس إن عمل هذا الراهب من الشيطان ، لذلك أمر بضربه حيث اعترف بخطئه فطرده من البلاد ، وادعي أخر إن حبقوق النبي يظهر له ويعرفه الأسرار ، فتبعه كثيرين ، فطرده ايضا من بلاده بعد ما ابطل قوله ، كما ابطل استعمال كتب كثيرة رديئة ، 

و كان هذا القديس كلما صعد إلى الهيكل ليقوم بخدمة القداس الإلهي ، إن يصطبغ وجهه وكل جسده لونا احمرا كأنه خارج من أتون نار، وكانت دموعه تنحدر علي خديه بغزارة ، لأنه كان ينظر الطغمات السمائية علي المذبح ، وحدث في ثلاث مرات انه كلما وضع إصبعه في الكأس للرشم وقت صلاة القسمة ، يجد الكأس كنار تتقد . وكان في أيامه ايضا قوم مبتدعون يتناولون الأسرار المقدسة وهم مفطرون ، وإذ نهاهم ولم ينتهوا حرمهم ومنعهم من شركة الكنيسة ، ولما لم يطيعوا أمره ، سال الرب فنزلت نار من السماء أحرقت كبيرهم ، فخاف الباقون من ذلك ورجعوا عن بدعتهم، ولما أراد الرب إن يريحه من أتعاب هذا العالم ، أرسل إليه القديسين أنطونيوس ومقاريوس ليعرفاه بيوم انتقاله ، فدعا شعبه وأوصاهم ثم تنيح بسلام، صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (4 يناير 2006)

20 كــيهك 

نياحة حجى النبى أحد الأثنى عشر نبيا الصغار ( 20 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح الصديق حجي النبي . كان هذا البار من نسل هرون الكاهن من قبيلة لاوي . وهو أحد الاثني عشر نبيا الصغار . ولما سبي نبوخذنصر الملك يهود أورشليم وأخذهم إلى بابل ، كان والدا هذا النبي من جملتهم ، فرزقهما الله به هناك . وقد عاد إلى أورشليم صحبة زربابل الوالي ابن شالتيئيل وسائر الشعب . وتنبأ في السنة الثانية من ملك داريوس ملك الفرس الذي ملك سنة 3484 للعالم ، أي بعد رجوع بني إسرائيل من سبي بابل بخمس عشرة سنة . ووجه هذا النبي نبوته بأمر الله إلى زربابل ثم يهوشع بن يهو صادق الحبر العظيم ، تحريضا لليهود علي إتمام تجديد هيكل سليمان بن داود . الذي كانوا قد ابتدئوا في تشييده بعد رجوعهم من السبي . ثم انصرفوا عنه إلى إقامة بيوت لهم . فبكتهم النبي علي سكناهم في بيوت مزينة وبيت الله خراب. وقال لهم إن لم يهتموا ببيت الله ويبنوه كما ينبغي فان الرب يقطع أرزاقهم ، ويقلل البركة من تجارتهم . فسمع أبرار الشعب قوله وخافوا وعيد الرب ، وبنوا البيت كما ينبغي. وقد أعلن للشعب بعد الفراغ من بنائه إن الرب قد سر بذلك . وعاش هذا النبي اكثر من سبعين سنة ، وسبق مجيء السيد المسيح بأربع مئة ثلاثون سنة . وتنيح بسلام ودفن في قبر الكهنة بأورشليم . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

استشهاد القديس إيليا أسقف دير المحرق بالقوصية ( 20 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار استشهاد القديس إيليا أسقف دير المحرق بالقوصية. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نوة عيد الميلاد غربية بها أمطار يومان ( 20 كــيهك)
النوات

في اشهر الشتاء تتعرض الأجزاء المطلة علي البحر المتوسط لظاهرة تولد الانخفاضات الجوية الإعصارية التي تميز الأحوال المناخية في إقليم البحر المتوسط وتعرف في الإسكندرية باسم النوات. 

النوات :

هي اضطرابات جوية تنشأ عنها دوامة هوائية دائرية أو بيضاوية ذات ضغط منخفض وسط مساحة ضغطها مرتفع وتندفع فيها الرياح علي شكل حلزوني نحو مركز منخفض بحيث يكون سيرها ضد اتجاه عقارب الساعة، وقد ينتج عنها ما يسمى بالعواصف أو الأعاصير.

العواصف والأعاصير:

وهي تتكون عند التقاء الكتل الهوائية الباردة بمثيلتها الدافئة، ويؤدي الصراع بينهما إلي التفاف الهواء البارد حول الدافئ مكوناً الانخفاض الجوي وتندفع الرياح في حركتها من الغرب إلي الشرق بسرعة من 45 - 60 كم / س. ويصاحب ذلك عدم استقرار في الأحوال المناخية وازدياد سرعة الرياح وغزارة الأمطار وهبوط شديد في درجات الحرارة، وفي الأحوال الشديدة تؤدي إلي اقتلاع الأشجار من جذورها، أو تغطي مياه البحر أجزاء ساحلية من اليابس. وتعرف العواصف المدارية في منطقة بحر العرب باسم الأعاصير، وباسم التيفون في بحر الصين، وباسم الهاريكين في منطقة البحر الكاريبي، والترنادو في أواسط الولايات المتحدة، والولي ولي في شرق استراليا.


----------



## ميرنا (4 يناير 2006)

21 كــيهك 

التذكار الشهري لوالدة الاله القديسة مريم العذراء ( 21 كــيهك)
فى مثل هذا اليوم نعيد بتذكار السيدة العذراء الطاهرة البكر البتول الذكية مريم والدة الإله الكلمة أم الرحمة، الحنونة شفاعتها تكون معنا . آمين .

نياحة القديس برنابا أحد السبعين رسولا ( 21 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس برنابا أحد السبعين رسولا وهو من سبط لاوي ، وقد نزح مقدمو عائلته منذ زمن بعيد من بلاد اليهودية ، وأقاموا في جزيرة قبرص ، كان اسمه أولا يوسف فدعاه رينا له المجد عند انتخابه رسولا باسم برنابا الذي يترجم في الإنجيل بابن الوعظ ، وقد نال نعمة الروح المعزي في علية صهيون مع التلاميذ ، وبشر معهم وكرز باسم المسيح ، وكان له حقل باعه وأتى بثمنه ووضعه عند أرجل الرسل ( أع 4 : 36 – 37 ) ، الذين كانوا يجلونه لكثرة فضائله وحسن أمانته ، ولما آمن الرسول بولس بالسيد المسيح ، أحضره إلي الرسل في أورشليم وحدثهم كيف ابصر الرب في الطريق وانه كلمه وكيف جاهر في دمشق باسم يسوع (أع 9 : 27) وشهد له أمامهم بغيرته حتى قبلوه في شركتهم ، وبعد ثلاث سنوات خرج برنابا إلي طرسوس ليطلب شاول ولما وجده جاء به إلي إنطاكية (أع 11 : 25) ، ، وقال الروح القدس للتلاميذ : " افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما إليه " (أع 13 : 2). وقد طاف الرسولان بولس وبرنابا معا بلادا كثيرة يكرزان بالسيد المسيح ، ولما دخلا لسترة وأبرا الرسول بولس الإنسان المقعد ، ظن أهلها انهما آلهة ة تقدموا لكي يذبحوا لهما، فلم يقبلا مجد الناس ، بل مزقا ثيابهما معترفين بأنهما بشر تحت الآلام مثلهم (أع 14 : 8 - 18)،و بعد إن طاف مع بولس الرسول بلادا كثيرة انفصل الرسولان عن بعضهما ، فاخذ الرسول برنابا معه القديس مرقس ومضيا إلي قبرص ، وبشرا فيها وردا كثيرين من أهلها إلي الإيمان بالسيد المسيح ، ثم عمداهم ، فحنق اليهود وحرضوا عليهما الوالي والمشايخ ، فامسكوا الرسول برنابا وضربوه ضربا أليما، ثم رجموه بالحجارة ، وبعد ذلك احرقوا جسده بالنار، فتم بذلك جهاده ونال إكليل الشهادة ، وبعد انصراف القوم تقدم القديس مرقس وحمل الجسد ، ولفه بلفائف ووضعه في مغارة خارج قبرص، أما مرقس الرسول فانه اتجه إلي الإسكندرية ليكرز بها ،

صلاة هذين الرسولين تكون معنا ، ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين .

نياحة القديس صاوا ( 21 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة القديس صاوا. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (4 يناير 2006)

22 كــيهك 

تذكار الملاك الجليل غبريال المبشر ( 22 كــيهك)
في هذا اليوم تذكار رئيس الملائكة غبريال المبشر ، وتكريس كنيسته في مدينة قيسارية وظهور العجائب بها . هذا الملاك هو الذي أرسل إلى العذراء بالبشارة الكريمة ، ولما آتي إليها قال لها " السلام لك أيتها الممتلئة نعمة الرب معك" وهو الذي بشر زكريا بولادة يوحنا المعمدان. فبمقدار ما لهذه البشري من فرح وسرور كذلك يجب علينا إن نجتمع في عيده بنية صالحة ، متوسلين إليه إن يشفع فينا أمام الله ليحفظنا من فخاخ الشيطان . وينعم علينا بالخلاص من خطايانا . شفاعة هذا الملاك الجليل تكون معنا . امين .

استشهاد القديس باخوم وضالوشام اخته ( 22 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار استشهاد القديس باخوم وضالوشام اخته. صلاتهما تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة البابا انسطاسيوس "ال36" ( 22 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 611 م تنيح الاب القديس أنسطاسيوس السادس والثلاثون من باباوات الإسكندرية . كان هذا الاب من أكابر الإسكندرية ، وكان في أول أمره رئيسا علي الديوان ، ثم صار فيما بعد قسا علي كنيسة الثغر الإسكندري ، وبعد قليل اختبر للبطريركية ، فاهتم بالكنائس اهتماما زائدا ، ورسم أساقفة وكهنة علي الجهات الخالية ، وشيد عدة كنائس ، واستعاد من الملكيين ما كانوا قد اغتصبوه ، لأنه كان محبوبا منهم لعلمه وفضله وتقواه ، وارجع كثيرين منهم إلى الإيمان الأرثوذكسي ، ولما مات ملك القسطنطينية ، وشي بعض الأشرار إلى خليفته إن البطريرك لما رسم حرم الملك وأمانته ، فغضب الملك وأرسل إلى والي الإسكندرية إن يسلم إلى أولوجيوس بطريرك الروم كنيسة قزمان ودميان وأوقافها ، فخزن الاب من ذلك كثيرا ، غير إن الرب عزاه من ناحية أخرى ، وذلك إن بطرس المخالف بطريرك إنطاكية كان قد مات ، وأقيم عوضا عنه راهب قديس عالم يسمي أثناسيوس قويم المعتقد ، الذي بمجرد أن صار بطريركا عمل علي تجديد الاتحاد بين كنيستي الإسكندرية وإنطاكية، فكتب رسالة بالإيمان المستقيم ، وأرسلها إلى الاب أنسطاسيوس ففرح بها جدا وجمع بعضا من الأساقفة والكهنة وقراها عليهم ، ثم رد علي الاب أثناسيوس بأنه يتمني من صميم قلبه إن يراه ، فحضر الاب أثناسيوس إلى الإسكندرية ومعه الأساقفة والكهنة ، فلما علم بقدومه الاب أنسطاسيوس ، وكان بالأسقيط حضر إلى الإسكندرية وذهب إلى البحر مع الأساقفة والكهنة واستقبله بالتحية والإكرام ، ثم عقدوا مجمعا بأحد الأديرة التي علي ساحل البحر استمر شهرا وهم يتباحثون في أصول الدين ، ثم عاد البطريرك الأنطاكي إلى كرسيه بسلام ، وكان الاب أنسطاسيوس مداوما علي تعليم رعيته بنفسه وبكتبه ، وكان من كثرة علمه وفصاحته يكتب كل سنة كتابا ، وقد ظل علي الكرسي البطريركي اثنتي عشرة سنة وستة اشهر وعشرة ايام ، كتب أثناءها اثني عشر كتابا رتبها علي حروف الهجاء القبطية أي انه ابتداء في أول سنة بحرف A وفي الثانية بحرف B وهكذا إلى إن كتب الكتاب الثاني عشر ورسمه بحرف L ، ثم تنيح بسلام . 

صلاته تكون معنا ، ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (4 يناير 2006)

23 كــيهك 

نياحة داود النبى والملك ( 23 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 2990 للعالم تنيح الملك العظيم النبي القديس الكريم داود بن يسى ، وهو ثاني ملك علي بني إسرائيل ، وأول من سار السيرة الفاضلة العادلة الكاملة من ملوكهم ، وكان من سبط يهوذا من بيت لحم ، فأنتخبه الله ملكا علي بني إسرائيل عندما خالف شاول بن قيس آمر الله ، فأمر الله صموئيل النبي إن يمسح له واحدا من أولاد يسى ملكا ، فاختار صموئيل الابن الأكبر ، الحسن الوجه ، القوي الجسم ، غير إن الله لم يقبله وقال لصموئيل " لا تنظر إلى منظره وطول قامته لأني قد رفضته ، لأنه ليس كما ينظر الإنسان ، لان الإنسان ينظر إلى العينين وأما الرب فانه ينظر إلى القلب " ( 1صم 16 : 7 ) فعرض يسى أولاده أمام صموئيل فاختار داود ومسحه ملكا ، وكان الله معه في كل أموره ، ولطهارة قلبه ووداعته تغلب علي شاول الملك الذي حاول قتله مرارا ، ومن ذلك إن شاول خرج مرة طالبا قتله فأدركه المساء ونام، فجاء داود النبي إليه وهو نائم وقطع طرف جبته سرا ليعرفه بأنه قد ظفر به وأبقاه حيا ( 1صم 24 : 1 - 22 ) . ثم وجده مرة أخرى نائما ايضا فاخذ داود رمحه وكوز الماء الذي كان عند رأسه ولم يضره( 1صم 26 : 1 - 25 ) ولما حرضه إخوانه علي قتله قال “" حاشا لي من قبل الرب إن أمد يدي إلى مسيح الرب " ( 1صم 16 : 11 ) ولما بشره إنسان بقتل شاول عدوه قائلا " وقفت عليه وقتلته " حزن داود ومزق ثيابه ، ودعا واحدا من الغلمان وقال له " تقدم ، أوقع به فضربه فمات " ( 2صم 1 : 1 - 15 ) .وقد شرف الله هذا النبي عن سائر البشر إذ جمع فيه فضائل كثيرة ، كفضيلة الإتضاع ، فانه كان نبيا وصديقا كاملا وملكا عادلا ، ومع كل ذلك كان يدعو ذاته كلبا ميتا وبرغوثا ( 1صم 24 : 14 ) وغير ذلك ، وقد مدحه الله بقوله " وجدت داود بن يسى رجلا حسب قلبي " ( 1صم 13 : 22 ) ، وحرس الله أورشليم من اجله في حياته وبعد مماته وجعل ملوك الشعب من نسله ، ودعا ذاته ابنه ، وتنبأ بسفر المزامير المنسوب له ، وهو سفر مملوء من كل قول حسن وتعليم مفيد ، وكان داود في قوته ذا باس مؤيدا من الله ، وذلك انه لما كان صبيا صغيرا يرعى غنم أبيه هجم عليه تارة ذئب وتارة أسد ليفترسا الغنم ، فقتل الذئب وفسخ فكي الأسد ، وحدث لما تقابل جيش شاول بجيش الفلسطينيين ، وخرج جليات الجبار الذي كان طوله ستة اذرع وشبر ، وهو متسلح بالحديد ، وبيده رمح في سمك نول النساج ، وسنان رمحه ستمائة شاقل ، ومكث يجول بين عسكر الفلسطينيين ، ويفتخر علي بني إسرائيل مدة أربعين يوما ، ولم يجسر أحد من العساكر إن يبارزه ، وكان داود قد جاء ليفتقد اخوته ، فلما رآه وسمع كلامه غار غيرة إلهية وتقدم إليه وبيده مقلاعه وخمسة حجارة ، فضحك منه جليات وافتري علي الله فأجابه داود قائلا " أنت تأتى إليك بسيف ورمح ، وانا أتى إليك باسم رب الجنود ، اله صفوف إسرائيل الذين عيرتهم " ثم وضع داود الحجر في المقلاع وضرب به جليات ، فارتز الحجر في جبهته وسقط علي وجهه إلى الأرض ، فجرد سيفه وقطع به رأسه ، وأزال العار عن بني إسرائيل ( 1صم 17 ) ، وكانت حياة داود سبعين سنة ، منها ثلاثين قبل إن يمسح ملكا وقد كان مولده قبل ميلاد السيد المسيح بآلف ومائة وعشرين سنة ، صلاته تكون معنا امين.

نياحة القديس تيموثاوس السائح ( 23 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس المجاهد تيموثاؤس السائح ، وقد ولد من أبوين محبين لله فربياه وأدباه بآداب الكنيسة ، واشتاق إلى السيرة الرهبانية ، فقصد بعض الأديرة وترهب بها ، ثم احب العزلة فانفرد في قلاية قريبة من الدير ، ومكث بها مدة عائشاً من عمل يديه، فاحتال عليه عدو الخير وظهر له في شكل امرأة راهبة أتت إليه لتشتري من عمل يديه ولكثرة ترددها عليه صارت بينهما دالة ، وكانا يجتمعان للطعام علي مائدة واحدة ، وبعد قليل فطن القديس إلى انها أحبولة من الشيطان لسقوطه في الخطية ، فتذكر ساعة الموت وهول الدينونة ، ونهض هاربا من ذلك المكان ، فأرشده الله إلى مكان آخر تجري فيه عين ماء وبجانبها نخلة ، فمكث هناك عاكفا علي عبادته ونسكه ، وقد بلغ هذا الاب من النسك مبلغا عظيما حتى إن الوحوش كانت تأنس به ، وقد استمر علي هذا الحال مده ثلاثين سنة ، خلالها طال شعره وأغناه عن الملابس ، ولما اكمل جهاده الحسن تنيح بسلام، صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نوة رأس السنة : غربية ممطرة اربعة ايام ( 23 كــيهك)
النوات

في اشهر الشتاء تتعرض الأجزاء المطلة علي البحر المتوسط لظاهرة تولد الانخفاضات الجوية الإعصارية التي تميز الأحوال المناخية في إقليم البحر المتوسط وتعرف في الإسكندرية باسم النوات. 

النوات :

هي اضطرابات جوية تنشأ عنها دوامة هوائية دائرية أو بيضاوية ذات ضغط منخفض وسط مساحة ضغطها مرتفع وتندفع فيها الرياح علي شكل حلزوني نحو مركز منخفض بحيث يكون سيرها ضد اتجاه عقارب الساعة .


----------



## ميرنا (4 يناير 2006)

24 كــيهك 

استشهاد القديس اغناطيوس الثيئوفوروس بطريرك انطاكيه ( 24 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس الجليل أغناطيوس بطريرك مدينة إنطاكية ، وكان تلميذا للقديس يوحنا الإنجيلي ، وطاف معه بلادا كثيرة ، فقدمه بطريركا علي إنطاكية ، فبشر فيها بالبشارة المحيية ، ورد كثيرين إلى معرفة الله ، ثم عمدهم وأنارهم بالعلم ، وبين لهم ضلالة عبادة الاوثان ، فاغتاظ منه الوثنيون وامسكوه وعذبوه بجميع انواع العذاب ، منها انهم وضعوا في يده جمرة وضغطوا عليها بالكلبتين مقدار ساعتين ،ثم احرقوا جنبيه بكبريت وزيت مشتعل بالنار ، ومشطوا جسده بامشاط من حديد ، ولما حاروا في تعذيبه طرحوه في السجن أقام به زمانا طويلا ، ولما تذكروه أخرجوه ووعدوه بمواعيد جزيلة ثم توعدوه ، وإذ لم يتزعزع عن إيمانه طرحوه للوحوش فمزقته تمزيقا ، واسلم روحه الطاهرة بيد الرب الذي احبه ، صلاته تكون معنا امين.

ميلاد القديس تكلاهيمانوت الحبشى ( 24 كــيهك)
في هذا اليوم تذكار ميلاد القديس العظيم تكلاهيمانوت الحبشي. وتذكار نياحته في يوم 24 مسرى.

صلاته تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين

استشهاد القديس فيلوغونيوس بطريرك انطاكيه ( 24 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس فيلوغونيوس بطريرك إنطاكية ، وكان هذا القديس متزوجا ، وقد رزق ابنة ، ثم توفيت زوجته فترهب ، ولتزايد فضله ووفرة علمه ونسكه وورعه اختير لرتبة البطريركية علي مدينة إنطاكية ، فرعي رعية السيد المسيح احسن رعاية ، وحرسها من الذئاب الأريوسية ومن شيعة مقدونيوس وسبيليوس ، وعاش في البطريركية عيشة الزهد والنسك ، ولم يقتن فيها درهما ولا دينارا ولا ثوبا زائدا ، واكمل سعيه وتنيح بسلام ، قد مدحه القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم ، صلاته تكون معنا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (4 يناير 2006)

25 كــيهك 

نياحة القديس انبا يحنس كاما القس ( 25 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس العظيم يوحنا كاما ، وكان من أهل شبرامنتو من أعمال صا ، وكان أبواه مسيحيين خائفين من الله ، ولم يكن لهما ابن سواه ، فزوجاه بغير أرادته ، ولما دخل إلى خدره وقف وصلي كثيرا ، ثم تقدم إلى الصبية وقال لها " يا أختي أنت تعرفين إن العالم يزول وكل شهواته فهل لك إن توافقيني علي حفظ جسدينا طاهرين ؟ ؤ" فأجابته قائلة : يا أخي حي هو الرب ، إن هذه هي رغبتي ، والآن قد أعطاني الرب سؤل قلبي " ، فاتفقا إن يلبثا محتفظين ببتوليتهما ، وكانا إذا رقدا ينزل ملاك ويظلل عليهما بجناحيه . ولكثرة فضائلهما انبت الرب كرمة لم يزرعها أحد ، قامت وظللت جدارهما علامة علي طهريهما وقداستهما ، لأن هذا يفوق الطبيعة البشرية ، إن ينام شابان بجانب بعضهما ولا تثور فيما الطبيعة إلى الشهوة ، ومن هو الذي يدنو من النار ولا يحترق ، لولا إن العناية الإلهية كانت تحفظهما ، ولما رأي أبوهما انهما أقاما زمنا طويلا ولم يرزقا نسلا ، ظنا إن ذلك يرجع إلى صغر سنهما ، وذات يوم قال يوحنا لزوجته " يا أختي انا اشتهي الذهاب إلى البرية للترهب ولا أستطيع ذلك إلا برضاك " ، فأجابته إلى ما أراد بعد إن ادخلها أحد أديرة العذارى ، وهناك صارت أما فاضلة وصنعت عجائب كثيرة أهلتها لان تكون رئيسة علي الدير . 

أما القديس يوحنا فانه لما خرج من بلده ، ظهر له ملاك الرب وأرشده إلى طريق برية شيهيت ، فذهب إليها وترهب هناك في قلاية الاب درودي بدير القديس مقاريوس ، وأقام عند هذا الشيخ يتعلم منه الفضيلة إلى إن تنيح ، فأمره الملاك إن يمضي غرب دير القديس أبو يحنس القصير بقليل ، ويبني له مسكنا هناك ، فمضي وفعل كما أمره الملاك ، فاجتمع حوله ثلاثمائة أخ ، وبنوا لهم كنيسة ومنزلا ذا حديقة ، وعلمهم الصلوات وترتيل الإبصلمودية ، وفي إحدى الليالي ظهر له القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي وهم يرتلون تسبحة الثلاثة فتية ، وعرفه بأسرار كثيرة ، وفي مرة أخرى ظهرت له السيدة العذراء وقالت له " إن هذا هو مسكني إلى الأبد ، وساكون معهم كما كنت معك ، ويدعي اسمي علي هذا الدير " ، لأن الكنيسة كانت علي اسمها ، ورغب رهبان بعض الأديرة في الصعيد إن يكونوا تحت إرشاد القديس يوحنا كاما فأرسلوا إليه طالبين حضوره ، فدعا أخا يسمي شنوده وكلفه رعاية الاخوة حتى يعود ، ولما عاد وجده قد رعاهم علي الوجه الأكمل ، ولما اكمل سعيه المبارك تنيح بسلام. 

صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة القديسين انبا بسنتاؤوس وانبا بيشاى بجبل الطود ارمنت شرق ( بدير القديسين ) ( 25 كــيهك)
في هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة القديسين أنبا بسنتاؤوس وأنبا بيشاى بجبل الطود أرمنت شرق ( بدير القديسين ). صلاتهما تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (4 يناير 2006)

26 كــيهك 

استشهاد القديسة انسطاسيه ( 26 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 304 م استشهدت القديسة أنسطاسية ، وقد ولدت هذه المجاهدة بمدينة رومية سنة 275 م من أب وثني واسمه بريتاسطانوس وأم مسيحية اسمها فلافيا ، وهذه كانت قد عمدت ابنتها خفية عن والدها ، ثم ربتها تربية حسنة ، وكانت تغذيها كل يوم بالتعاليم المسيحية ، حتى ثبتت فيها ثباتا يعسر معه انتزاعها منها ، ولما بلغت سن الزواج زوجها والدها رغم أرادتها من شاب وثني مثله ، فكانت تصلي إلى السيد المسيح بحرارة وتضرع إن يفرق بينها وبين هذا الشاب البعيد عن الإيمان ، وكانت عند خروجه من البيت إلى عمله ، تخرج هي ايضا فتزور المحبوسين في سبيل الإيمان وتخدمهم وتعزيهم ، وتقدم لهم ما يحتاجون إليه ، ولما عرف زوجها ذلك حبسها في المنزل وجعل عليها حراسا ، فكانت تداوم علي الطلب إلى الله والتضرع بالبكاء والانسحاق إن ينقذها من يده ، فاستجاب الله طلبتها وقبل تضرعها وعجل بموته ، وللحال أسرعت في توزيع مالها علي المساكين والمحبوسين من المعترفين والمجاهدين لأجل الإيمان ، ولما وصل خبرها إلى فلورس الحاكم استحضرها واستفسر منها عن دينها ، فأقرت انها مسيحية ، فتحدث معها كثيرا ، ووعدها بعطايا جزيلة ، محاولا إن تعدل عن رأيها ، وإذ لم تذعن له عاقبها بعقوبات كثيرة ، ولما حار في آمرها أمر بإغراقها في البحر ، ولكهنا صعدت منه سالمة بعناية الرب ، ولما علم الأمير بذلك أمر بان توثق بين أربعة أوتاد وتضرب ضربا مؤلما ، ثم تطرح في حفرة مملوءة نارا ، ففعلوا بها كما أمر حتى أسلمت روحها الطاهرة ، ونالت إكليل الشهادة ، صلاتها تكون معنا امين .

تكريس كنيسة الشهيدين انبا بيشاي وانبا بطرس ( 26 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار تكريس كنيسة الشهيدين أنبا بيشاي وأنبا بطرس. صلاتهما تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

تذكار القديسة يوليانة الشهيدة ( 26 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار القديسة يوليانة الشهيدة . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## مخلص تادرس (7 يناير 2006)

قصص جميلة جدا يا ميرنا
الرب يباركك


----------



## ميرنا (8 يناير 2006)

27 كــيهك 

استشهاد القديس انبا بساده اسقف ابصاى ( 27 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس العظيم الانبا بسادي أسقف ابصاي ، وذلك لما بلغ الملك دقلديانوس إن بسادي وغللينيكوس الأسقفين يثبتان المسيحيين علي الإيمان ، ويعطلان عبادة الاوثان ، أرسل يستحضرهما ، فطلب الأنبا بسادي من الرسول إمهاله ليلة واحدة ، فأمهله فذهب إلى الكنيسة ، ودعا الشعب ، وأقام القداس الإلهي، وقربهم من الأسرار المقدسة، وأوصاهم بالثبات علي الإيمان المستقيم ، ثم ودعهم وسلم نفسه للرب ، ومضي به الرسول إلى أريانوس والي انصنا ، فلما رأي وجهه المنير وما هو عليه من الهيبة ، عطف عليه وقال " أنت رجل موقر ، فأشفق علي نفسك وأطع أمر الملك " ، فأجابه " يستحيل إن استبدل ملكوت السموات بحياة زائلة " ، وبعد مفاوضات كثيرة بينهما أمر الوالي بتعذيبه بالهنبازين ، وإلقائه في مستوقد حمام ، وكان الرب يحفظه ويقيمه سالما بغير ألم ، وبعد هذا أمر الوالي بقطع رأسه ، فنال إكليل الحياة في ملكوت السموات. 

صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (8 يناير 2006)

28 كــيهك 

برمون عيد الميلاد المجيد ( 28 كــيهك)
+ استعداد للعيد والصيام للمساء وبدون سمك .

+ إذا جاء برمون الميلاد أكثر من يوم تقرأ فصوله وتكرر يوميا حتى في الآحاد . 

+ ليلة العيد : لا تقال مزامير باكر ولا نصف الليل ولا الساعات ويقدم الحمل بلحن ال للقربان .

استشهاد 150 رجل، و24 امرأة من مدينة انصنا ( 28 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد مائة وخمسون رجلا وأربع وعشرون امرأة ، كانوا من أهل انصنا يعبدون الأصنام . واتفق حضورهم إلى دار الولاية ، فشاهدوا الجند يعذبون القديس بولس السرياني . لان الوالي كان قد أمر بان تحمي مسامير في النار وتوضع في عيني هذا القديس . وإذ وضعوا المسامير في عينيه حتى عمي بصره . ثم القوه في السجن ، وفي صباح الغد لما أحضروه كان هؤلاء الرجال والنسوة حاضرين . فرأوا عينيه سالمتين كما كانت أولا . فتعجبوا قائلين " لا يقدر علي صنع مثل هذه الآية إلا الإله وحده خالق الطبيعة ومبدعها من العدم " ، ثم صاحوا بفم واحد قائلين " نحن مؤمنين باله القديس بولس " ، وتقدموا ساجدين أمام قدمي القديس طالبين إن يصلي من أجلهم . فأقامهم ودعا لهم بالخير . وبعد ذلك تقدموا إلى الوالي ، واعترفوا بالسيد المسيح ، فأمر بقطع رؤوسهم ونالوا إكليل الشهادة . 

شفاعتهم تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (8 يناير 2006)

*29 كــيهك 

عيد الميلاد الجديد ( 29 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 5501 للعالم بحساب كنيستنا المجيدة ، نعيد بميلاد ربنا يسوع المسيح المتأنس بالجسد من العذراء البتول القديسة مريم ، وذلك إن الإرادة الإلهية سبق فرسمت إن يصدر اوغسطس قيصر أمره بان تكتتب كل المسكونة ، ولهذا السبب قام يوسف من الناصرة ومعه العذراء إلى بيت لحم ليكتتبا هناك لأنه من سبط يهوذا ومن بيت داود ، وبيت لحم هي قرية داود ، وحدث انهما لما وصلا إلى هناك تمت أيامها فولدت ابنها البكر ، ولفته ووضعته في مذود حيث لم يجدا موضعا ينزلان به ، وكان في تلك الكورة رعاة متبدين يحرسون حراسة الليل علي رعيتهم ، فظهر لهم ملاك الرب واشرق عليهم نور من السماء ، وقال لهم الملاك " لا تخافوا فها انا أبشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب ، انه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب ، وهذه لكم العلامة تجدون طفلا مقمطا مضجعا في مذود ، وظهر بغتة مع الملاك جمهور من الجند السماوي يسبحون الله قائلين "المجد لله في الأعالي وعلي الأرض السلام وفي الناس المسرة".

و لما مضت عنهم الملائكة إلى السماء قال الرعاة بعضهم لبعض " لنذهب الآن إلى بيت لحم لننظر الكلام الذي أعلمنا به الرب فجاءوا مسرعين ، ووجدوا الطفل ومريم ويوسف وسالومي ، وكان المكان مضيئا بالنور ، فعلموا إن الكلام الذي بشروا به هو حق ، ثم سجدوا للطفل وعادوا وهم يسبحون الله ويمجدونه علي كل ما سمعوه ورأوه ، وكانوا يبشرون بما عاينوا وسمعوا، ففي هذا اليوم كملت نبوات الأنبياء عن مولد الرب من بتول عذراء ، فقد قال اشعياء النبي " ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل " ويقول حزقيال عن هذا السر العجيب " فقال لي الرب هذا الباب يكون مغلقا لا يفتح ولا يدخل منه إنسان لان الرب اله إسرائيل دخل منه فيكون مغلقا " ، وعن هذا المولود قال دانيال النبي " كنت أرى في رؤي الليل وإذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن إنسان أتي وجاء إلى القديم الأيام فقربوه قدامه ، فأعطي سلطانا ومجدا وملكوتا لتتعبد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنة ، سلطانه سلطان ابدي ما لم يزول وملكوته ما لا ينقرض " ، وقال ارميا النبي " ها ايام تأتى يقول الرب وأقيم لداود غصن بر فيملك ملك وينجح ويجري حقا وعدلا في الأرض ، في أيامه يخلص يهوذا ويسكن إسرائيل آمنا ، وهذا هو اسمه الذي يدعونه به الرب برنا".

فيجب علينا الآن إن نتوجه بعقولنا نحو مذود بيت لحم ، الذي كان ابن الله مضجعا فيه بالجسد وقت ولادته ، متأملين بصمت وهدوء لائقين في سر تجسد الإله وولادته في مذود لأجل خلاصنا ، عالمين انه بهذا يعلمنا احتقار العالم وكل أباطيله ، ويحثنا علي الإتضاع ومحبة القريب والسعي في خيره ، وإن نعيش بالفضيلة والتقوى والآداب المسيحية ، غير جاهلين مقدار الكرامة العظيمة التي صارت لنا بواسطة سر التجسد الإلهي، ولأننا قد حفظنا الصوم الذي انقضي ، وقد اقبل علينا هذا العيد المجيد ، فلنقابله بكل ما هو حسن طاهر ، وإن نمد أيدينا لمواساة الضعفاء وسد حاجة المساكين، وإيجاد الصلح والسلام بين إخواننا اقتداء بسيدنا الذي بتجسده صنع سلاما ابديا ، ضارعين إليه تعالي إن يتراءف علينا ويغفر لنا خطايانا ويبارك اجتماعاتنا ويحفظ لنا حياة السيد الاب المعظم الانبا ... بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية ويديم رياسته سنين كثيرة ممتعا بسلامة الكنيسة ونمو شعبه في الفضيلة ، وإن يعيد علينا أمثال هذا اليوم المبارك ونحن في ملء نعمة الفادي الرب يسوع الذي تجسد لخلاصنا، له المجد والكرامة إلى ابد الآبدين ودهر الدهور امين.

قداس أعياد الميلاد والغطاس والقيامة يجب أن ينتهي بعد الساعة الثانية عشر مساء ولو بقليل حتى لا يكون التناول مرتين في يوم واحد.

عيد الميلاد المجيد 7 يناير أم 25 ديسمبر؟ ( 29 كــيهك)
عيد الميلاد المجيد 7 يناير أم 25 ديسمبر؟

تعتمد الكنيسة القبطية في حساب أعيادها علي التقويم القبطي الموروث من أجدادنا الفراعنة ومعمول به منذ دخول المسيحية مصر، أما الكنائس الشرقية فتعمل بالتقويم اليولياني المأخوذ عن التقويم القبطي، بينما الكنائس الغربية تعمل وفق التقويم الغريغوري الذي هو التقويم اليولياني المعدل.

التقويم القبطي : 

التقويم القبطي هو التقويم الفرعوني أقدم تقويم في الأرض، إذ يرجع علي الأقل إلي عام 4241 ق م . وقد أتخذ المصري القديم أساس تقويمه نجم الشعري اليمانية المسمى باليونانية سيريون " Seirios " وأسماه بالمصرية "سيدت"، وهو ألمع نجم في السماء ينتمى كوكبه إلي مجموعة الدب الأكبر ويبعد حوالي 8.5 سنة ضوئية عن الأرض وشروقه الاحتراقي علي الأفق الشرقي قبل شروق الشمس وهو يوم وصول فيضان النيل إلي العاصمة "منف"، فحسبوا الفترة بين ظهوره مرتين فوجدوها 365 يوم وربع اليوم، وقسموها إلي ثلاثة فصول كبيرة وهي:

1 – فصل الفيضان " آخت "

2 – فصل البذور " برت

3 – فصل الحصاد " شمو "

ثم قسموا السنة إلي 12 شهراً؛ كل شهر 30 يوما، ثم أضافوا المدة الباقية وهي خمسة أيام وربع يوم وجعلوها شهرا وأسموه الشهر الصغير أو النسي علي أن يكون عدد أيامه خمسة أيام كل ثلاث سنوات وسميت سنوات بسيطة وإجمالي عدد أيامها 365 يوماً، وفي السنة الرابعة يكون عدد أيامه ستة أيام وسميت بالسنة الكبيسة وإجمالي عدد أيامها366 يوما.

وهذا التقسيم دقيق جدا بالنسبة للسنة الزراعية، ولهذا السبب أتخذه المصريين للعمل به ولم يتخذوا الشمس أساسا لتقويمهم، مع أنهم عرفوها منذ القدم وقدسوها ليس فقط، بل وعبدوها أيضاً "الإله رع" الذي أدخلوا أسمه حتى في تركيب بعض أسماء ملوكهم مثل خفرع ـ ومنقرع ـ ومن كاو رع ـ ورعمسيس " إبن رع ". كذلك في أسماء مدنهم وقراهم مثل القاهرة " كاهي رع " أي أرض رع ـ المطرية أو البطرية أي بيت رع ـ ومدينة رعمسيس في أرض جاسان (خر 1 : 11 تك 47 : 11، خر 12 : 27، عد 33 : 3 ؛6).

التقويم اليولياني 

كانت السنة الرومانية سنة شمسية ومقسمة إلي اثنى عشر شهرا وعدد أيامها 365 وظلت هكذا إلي عهد الأمبراطور يوليوس قيصر الذي لاحظ اختلاف هذا التقويم عن التقويم المصري ، ففي عام 45 ق م أصدر أمره لعالم فلكي من الإسكندرية يسمي سوسيجينس Sosigenc بأن يجعل يوم 25 مارس ( أزار ) أول الاعتدال الربيعي فجعل السنة الرومانية كالسنة المصرية تماماً وعدد أمامها 365 يوماً و6 ساعات "ربع اليوم"، معتمدا في حسابه علي دورة الأرض حول الشمس.

وجعل السنة تتكون من 12 شهرا فقط، بأن جعل يناير 31 يوماً، وفبراير 30 يوماً في السنوات الكبيسة و29 يوماً في السنوات البسيطة، ومارس 31 يوماً، وأبريل 30 يوماً، مايو 31 يوماً، ويونيو 30 يوماً، ويوليو 30 يوماً، وأغسطس 30 يوماً، وسبتمبر 30 يوماً، وأكتوبر 31 يوماً، ونوفمبر 30 يوماً، وديسمبر 31 يوما.


لما تولي أغسطس قيصر أستبدل أسم الشهر الثامن الذي يلي يوليو باسم أغسطس تخليدا لذكراه وجعل عدد أيامه31 يوماً، جاعلا فبراير 28 يوماً في السنوات البسيطة، و29 يوماً في السنوات الكبيسة . وظل استعمال هذا التقويم ساريا في الشرق والغرب حتى قام البابا غريغوريوس الثالث عشر بابا روما سنة 1582 الذي لاحظ وجود خطأ في الأعياد الثابتة بسبب أن التقويم اليولياني الشمسي بنقص عن التقويم القبطي الشعري 11 دقيقة ، 14 ثانية وأصبح هذا القرق 10 أيام حتي أواخر الفرن 16 فعمل علي تصحيحه، وهو ما عرف فيما بعد بالتعدبل الغريغوري أوالتقويم الغريغوري الذي عمل بمقتضاه الغرب إلي يومنا هذا.

التقويم الغريغوري

لاحظ البابا غريغوريوس الثالث عشر بابا روما اختلاف موعد الأعياد الثابتة ناتج من استخدام التقويم اليولياني عما كان في أيام مجمع نيقية الذي أساسه التقويم القبطي سنة 325 م، بما قدر بعشرة أيام، لأن الاعتدال الربيعي بعد أن كان 21 مارس (أزار) الموافق 25 برمهات في أيام مجمع نيقية سنة 325 م أصبح يقع في يوم 11 مارس (أزار) في سنة 1825م. فلجأ لعلماء اللاهوت ليعرف السبب فأقروا ليس لديهم سبب لاهوتي أو كنسي لأن الأمر يرجع إلي الفلك، فرجع لعلماء الفلك ولاسيما الفلكيان ليليوس Lilius وكلفيوس Calvius فعللوابأن السبب مرجعه إلي أن الأرض تستغرق في دوراتها حول الشمس دورة واحدة ما يساوي 365 يوماً، 5 ساعات، 48 دقيقة، 46 ثانية، بينما كان يحسب في التقويم اليولياني 365 يوماً، 6 ساعات، فقط أي بفرق يساوي 11 دقيقة، 14 ثانية، ويتجمع هذا الفرق مكوناً يوماً واحداً كل 128 سنة. وهذه الأيام تجمعت منذ مجمع نيقية سنة 325 م إلي سنة 1825 م إلي عشرة أيام.

ولما استقر البابا غريغوريوس علي علاج هذا الخطأ، فقرر علماء الفلك أجراء هذا التعديل : بأن نام الناس ليلة 5 أكتوبر استيقظوا صباح اليوم التالي علي أنه 15 أكتوبر لتلافي العشرة أيام التي تجمعت من أيام مجمع نيقية . كما ننام نحن عند ضبط الساعة الصيفية بإرجاع الساعة إلي الخلف ونعود ننام لنرد الساعة مرة أخري عند بدء التوقيت الشتوي.


كما وضعت قاعدة لضمان عدم زيادة هذه الأيام في المستقبل بحذف 3 أيام من كل 400 سنة لأن كل 400 سنة تحتوي علي 100 سنة كبيسة حسب التقويم اليولياني الذي يحسب السنة الرابعة كبيسة بلا قيد أو شرط.

أما التقويم الغريغوري فقرر عدم احتساب سنة القرن " التي تحتوي علي الصفرين من اليمين في الأحاد والعشرات " أنها كبيسة ما لم تقبل هذه السنة القرنية القسمة علي 400 "أربعمائة" بدون باقي، وعلي ذلك تكون سنة 1600، 2000 كبيسة في كلا من التقويم اليولياني والغريغوري، أما السنوات 1700 ،1800 ،1900، فتكون كبيسة في التقويم اليولياني وتكون بسيطة في التقويم الغريغوري.

معنى ذلك أن يكون هناك فرق بين التقويم اليولياني والتقويم الغريغوري ثلاثة أيام كل 400 سنة. كل وهذا لضمان رجوع الاعتدال الربيعي وكذلك الأعياد الثابتة إلي ما كان عليه أيام مجمع نيقية. 

هذا هو السبب الذي جعل عيد الميلاد عند الغرب 25 ديسمبر . وأما عند الشرق 7 يناير حسب تقويمهم اليولياني. وجدير بالذكر ان هذا الفرق قد أصبح إلي يومنا هذا 13 يوما وسوف يزداد هذا الفرق في المستقبل فماذا يفعل الغرب ؟!؟!؟!

أما نحن الأقباط فنعيد بالتقويم القبطي ليلة 29 كيهك كل ثلاث سنوات وذلك في السنوات البسيطة أي التي تقبل القسمة علي 4 ويكون الباقي 3 .ثم في السنة الرابعة التي تقبل القسمة علي 4 بدون باقي فنعيد ليلة 28 كيهك لتكون فترة الحمل الفعلية بالسيد المسيح ثابتة وهي تسعة أشهر كاملة من عيد البشارة 29 برمهات حتي موعد عيد الميلاد وهي "275 يوما" حسب تقويمنا القبطي ويوافق هذا التاريخ ما يوافق من هذين التقويمين لأن من شأن هذا الأختلاف أن يحدث يوما كاملا كل 128 سنة مما يجعله يرحل اليوم المقابل له في التقويم الغربي يوم واحد كاملا.

فإذا جاء عيد الميلاد 28 كيهك"7يناير" تكون ليلة 28 هي عشية العيد ويقرأ في القداس مساءً قراءات 29 كيهك ويكون يوم 29 "8 يناير" هو العيد ويقام فية القداس صباحا ويقرأ فيه أيضا قراءات 29 كيهك، حتي لو كان يوم أحد، وفي البرامون27 كيهك "6 يناير تقرأ فصول 28 كيهك.

إذا جاء يوم 30 كيهك يوم أحد تقرأ فصول 30 كيهك ولا تقرأ فصول الأحد الخامس لأنها تتكرر ولا تناسب ثاني أيام العيد.

عيد الميلاد المجيد مناسباته :

29 عيد الميلاد المجيد .وذلك في السنوات البسيطة التي تقبل القسمة على أربعة ويكون هناك باقي ويكون عدد أيام شهر النسي 5 أيام . أما في السنوات الكبيسة والتي تقبل القسمة على أربعة بدون باقي . فيكون عيد الميلاد يوم 28 كيهك، لأن شهر النسي يكون 6 أيام . وذلك حتى تظل مدة الحمل بالسيد المسيح ثابتة وهى ( 275 يوما ) وهى فترة الحمل الطبيعية وهى الفترة بين عيد البشارة 29 برمهات وعيد الميلاد، وهذا يتكرر كل أربعة سنوات قبطية ولا دخل لنا بالتقويم الميلادي اليولياني أو الغريغوري.

تاريخ ميلاد السيد المسيح ( 29 كــيهك)
تاريخ ميلاد السيد المسيح

+ تم تحديد حوادث ميلاد السيد المسيح وحياته ، تبعا لتاريخ الدولة الرومانية ، التي كانت تسيطر علي الأمة اليهودية في ذلك الوقت . ومنها حدد المسيحيين تاريخهم ، ابتداء بمولد السيد المسيح .

+ كان التقويم الروماني يقوم علي أساس تأسيس مدينة روما.

+ أعلن المسيحيون الأوائل هذا التقويم الخاص بهم بعد انتهاء الاضطهاد الروماني .

+ في بداية القرن السادس نادى الراهب الروماني " ديونيسيوس اكسسجونوس أو ديونيسيوس اكسسيفوس السكيثي " بوجوب ان يكون بداية التقويم الرماني علي أساس ميلاد السيد المسيح وليس علي تأسيس مدينة روما كما كان متبعا .

+ نجحت دعوة الراهب ديونيسيوس وبدأ العالم المسيحي منذ عام 532م في استخدام التقويم الميلادي .

+ تاريخ ديونيسيوس 

+ وضع تاريخ ميلاد السيد المسيح أنه كان سنة 573 لتأسيس مدينة روما ، وأعتبرها سنة 1 م .

+ أكتشف الباحثون أن تقويم ديونيسيوس به خطأ حوالي أربعة سنوات لاحقة ،أي أن تاريخ ميلاد السيد المسيح يكون قبل هذا التاريخ بأربعة سنوات ، ولكن لأنه جرى به العمل مدة طويلة وكون ارتبطت به البلاد ، وأن تغيير هذا التاريخ قد يسبب ارتباكا أو بلبلة ، فأكتفوا بتصحيحه دينياً ، وظل ساريا إلي اليوم .

الحقائق التي أستند عليها الباحثون في تصحيح تقويم ديونيسيوس :

1 – حدد المؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس موت هيرودس بسنة 750 رومانية التي تقابل 4 ق م ، وكون أن يسوع ولد في أيام هيرودس فيكون ولد أواخر سنة 749 أو أوائل سنة 750 رومانية.

2 – حسب بشارة القديس لوقا أن السيد المسيح بدأ خدمته الجهارية في السنة الخامسة عشر من حكم طيباريوس قيصر الذي حكم الدولة الرومانية سنة 765 رومانية ، وحيث كان عمر يسوع ثلاثون سنه وقتئذ . فيكون ميلاد يسوع سنة 750 رومانية أي 4 ق م .

3 – قرر بعض المؤرخين القدامى مثل سافيروس سالبيشيوس ، ونيكونورس كاليستوس ، أن ميلاد السيد المسيح كان قبل مقتل الإمبراطور الروماني " يوليوس قيصر " بأثنين وأربعين سنة الذي كان سنة 792 رومانية فيكون ميلاد يسوع سنة 750 رومانية ، أي 4 ق م .وفقا لما وضعه ديونيسيوس .

تذكار شهداء أخميم ( 29 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار استشهاد القديس إيليا أسقف دير المحرق بالقوصية. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 يناير 2006)

*
30 كــيهك 

سجود المجوس للطفل يسوع الملك ( 30 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار سجود المجوس للطفل يسوع الملك. ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

تقرأ فصول اليوم حتى اذا جاء اليوم أحد

استشهاد القمص ميخائيل الطوخي ( 30 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار استشهاد القمص ميخائيل الطوخي. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

استشهاد الطفل زكريا ومن معه بأخميم ( 30 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار استشهاد الطفل زكريا ومن معه بأخميم. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة القديس يؤانس قمص شهيت ( 30 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس الانبا يوأنس قمص شيهيت ، الذي لما رسم قمصا علي دير القديس مقاريوس واستضاءت البرية به وصار أبا لكثير من القديسين، منهم الانبا جاورجة والأنبا ابرام الكوكبين العظيمين ، والأنبا مينا أسقف مدينة تمي ، والأنبا زخارياس ، وكثيرون غيرهم . الذين صاروا سببا في خلاص نفوس كثيرة .

ولكثرة ورعه وعظم تقواه ، كان عندما يناول الشعب يعرف الخاطئ من غيره ، ومرات كثيرة كان يعاين السيد المسيح والملائكة تحيط به علي المذبح ، ونظر مرة أحد القسوس ـ وكان سيئ السمعة ـ أتيا إلى الكنيسة ، والأرواح الشريرة محيطة به ، فلما وصل هذا القس إلى باب الكنيسة ، خرج ملاك الرب من الهيكل وبيده سيف من نار ، وطرد عنه الأرواح النجسة ، فدخل القس ولبس الحلة الكهنوتية ، وخدم وناول الشعب الأسرار المقدسة ، ولما انتهي وخلع ثياب الخدمة ، وخرج من الكنيسة ، عادت إليه تلك الأرواح كالأول ، هذا ما قاله القديس الانبا يوأنس للاخوة الرهبان ليعرفهم انه لا فرق في الخدمة بين الكاهن الخاطئ وغير الخاطئ لأنه لأجل أمانة الشعب يتحول الخبز والخمر إلى جسد المسيح ودمه الأقدسين ، وقال لهم مثلا علي ذلك بقوله “ انه كما إن صورة الملك تنطبع علي الخاتم المصنوع من الحديد أو الذهب ، والخاتم واحد لا يتغير ، كذلك الكهنوت واحد مع الخاطئ والبار ، والرب هو الذي يجازي كل واحد حسب عمله، وقد قاسي هذا القديس شدائد كثيرة ، وسباه البربر إلى بلادهم ، وقضي هناك عدة سنين لقي فيها الهوان ، وقد التقي هناك بالقديس صموئيل رئيس دير القلمون ، وبنعمة الله عاد إلى ديره ، ولما علم في رؤيا بيوم انتقاله ، جمع الاخوة وأوصاهم بحفظ وصايا الرب ، والسير في طريق الأباء القديسين ، ليشاركوهم النصيب الصالح والميراث في ملكوت السموات ، وبعد قليل مرض ، فابصر كان جماعة من القديسين قد حضروا لأخذ روحه ، ثم اسلم الروح بيد الرب ، فحمله الاخوة إلى الكنيسة ، ولشدة محبتهم له واعتقادهم في قداسته ، احتفظوا بقطع من كفنه ، وكانت واسطة شفاء أمراض كثيرة وعاش هذا الاب تسعين سنة ،

صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (14 يناير 2006)

1 طــوبة 

طوبه ( 1 طــوبة)
نسبة إلى الإله (أمسو أو طوبيا) أي الأسمى أو الأعلى أو اله المطر الذي سميت باسمه مدينة طيبة بالأقصر ومعناها غسيل أو تطهير ويسمى أيضاً "خم" وهو شكل من أشكال أمون رع إله طيبة بمصر العليا أو إله نمو الطبيعة لأن فيه يكثر المطر وتخصب الأرض . 

أمثال : طوبة تخلى الصبية كركوبة من كثرة البرد والرطوبة 

طوبة أبو البرد والعنوبة ( الآلام )

أشهر ما يمتاز به : ماء طوبه

استشهاد القديس اسطفانوس رئيس الشمامسة ( 1 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس استفانوس رئيس الشمامسة وأول الشهداء . هذا الذي شهد عنه لوقا في سفر أعمال الرسل بقوله " وأما استفانوس فإذ كان مملوءا إيمانا وقوة كان يصنع عجائب وآيات عظيمة في الشعب " فحسده اليهود واختطفوه وأتوا به إلى مجمعهم " وأقاموا شهودا كذبة يقولون بان هذا الرجال لا يفتر عن أن يتكلم كلاما تجديفا ضد الموضع المقدس والناموس . لأننا سمعناه يقول إن يسوع الناصري هذا سينقض هذا الموضع ويغير العوائد التي سلمنا إياها موسى . فشخص إليه جميع الجالسين في المجمع ورأوا وجهه كأنه وجه ملاك فقال رئيس الكهنة أترى هذه الأمور هكذا هي " فأجابهم بكلام مقنع وسرد لهم القول من إبراهيم إلى موسى . وخروج إبراهيم من حاران وميلاد ختان اسحق ويعقوب وبنيه وبيعهم ليوسف وكيف ظهر لاخوته واستدعاهم وساق القول حتى بناء الهيكل . ثم ختم كلامه بقوله : يا قساة الرقاب وغير المختزنين بالقلوب الأذان انتم دائما تقاومون الروح القدس . كما كان آباؤكم كذلك انتم . أي الأنبياء لم يضطهده آباؤكم وقد قتلوا الذين سبقوا فأنبوا بمجيء البار الذي انتم ألان صرتم مسلميه وقاتليه ممتلئ من الروح القدس فرأي مجد الله ويسوع قائما عن يمين الله . فقال ها أنا انظر السموات مفتوحة وابن الإنسان قائما عن يمين الله . فصاحوا بصوت عظيم وسدوا آذانهم عليه بنفس واحدة . وأخرجوه خارج المدينة ورجموه وهو يدعو ويقول أيها الرب يسوع اقبل روحي ثم حثي علي ركبتيه وصرخ بصوت عظيم يا رب لا تقم لهم هذه وإذ قال هذا رقد" وحمل جسده بعض المؤمنين وأقاموا عليه مناحة عظيمة ثم دفنوه . صلاته تكون معنا آمين.

استشهاد القديس لاونديانوس ( 1 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس لاونديانوس وهذا كان في بلاد سوريا في أيام مكسيميانوس الملك الكافر الذي لما سمع بالقديس وتعبده أرسل فاستحضره ووعده بان يبذل له كثيرا من الأموال إذا ترك عبادة المسيح وعبد الأوثان فهزا القديس بكلامه واحتقر عطاياه مستهينا بعذابه وتهديداته . فاستشاط الملك غضبا وأمر أن يعلق في الهنبازين ويعصر ثم يضرب بالدبابيس ويغلي زيت وشحم ثم يطرح فيه وقد نفذ أمر الملك وكان القديس في هذا كله صابرا والسيد المسيح يقويه ثم يقيمه سالما . ولما ضجر الملك من عذابه أمر بقطع رأسه فنال إكليل الشهادة وظهرت من جسده آيات وعجائب كثيرة حتى شاع ذكره في كل سوريا وبنوا له كنائس وأديرة . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين .

استشهاد القديسين ديسقورس واخيه اسكلابيون بأخميم ( 1 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار استشهاد القديسين ديسقورس وأخيه اسكلابيون بأخميم. صلاتهما تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .


----------



## ميرنا (14 يناير 2006)

*2 طــوبة 

نياحة البابا ثاؤناس ال16 ( 2 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 300 م تتيح القديس ثاؤنا بابا الإسكندرية السادس عشر وكان هذا القديس عالما تقيا وديعا رقيقا محبا للجميع . بروح المودة واللطف تمكن من تشييد كنيسة بالإسكندرية علي اسم العذراء البتول والدة الإله . إذ أن المؤمنين كانوا حتى زمانه يصلون ويقدسون في البيوت والمغائر خوفا من غير المؤمنين الذين ظل يلاطفهم لينال رغباته وقد رد كثيرين منهم إلى الإيمان بالسيد المسيح وعمدهم. وقد عمد في السنة الأولى من رياسته القديس بطرس الذي خلفه علي كرسي مار مرقس وهو البابا السابع عشر وقد قيل انه رسمه اغنسطسا وهو لم يزل بعد في الخامسة من عمره ثم رقاه شماسا في الثانية عشرة وقسا في السادسة عشرة . وفي زمان هذا الأب ظهر بالإسكندرية رجل اسمه سبيليوس كان يعلم أن الأب والابن والروح القدس إقنوم واحد . فحرمه وابطل قوله بالبرهان المقنع ولما اكمل سعيه تنبح بسلام بعد ان أقام علي الكرسي تسع عشرة سنة. صلاته تكون معنا امين

استشهاد القديس غللييكوس اسقف أوسيم ( 2 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس غللينيكوس أسقف أوسيم . وذلك انه لما علم الملك دقلديانوس ان غللينيكوس يعلم الناس ان يبتعدوا عن عبادة الأوثان أرسل إليه رسلا ليقبضوا عليه ويعذبوه ، فلما سمع القديس بقدوم رسل الملك ، جمع شعب ابروشيته إلى مدينة أوسيم مقر كرسيه وأقام قداسا وناولهم من جسد الرب ودمه الأقدسين وقال لهم أنكم لا ترون وجهي بعد ، فبكي الشعب بكاء مرا ولم يقدروا ان يمنعوه من لقاء الجند ثم خرج واسلم نفسه إليهم فأخذوه وسلموه لاريانوس والي انصنا ، فعذبه بأنواع العذاب وكان الرب يشفيه ويقويه ، ثم أخذه الوالي معه إلى مدينة قاو وهناك عذبه ايضا ولما ضجر من تعذيبه أمر ان تشق يده حتى كفه ثم أخذه بعد ذلك معه في سفينة إلى طوخ ولما شعر القديس بدنو اجله وهو في السفينة أوصى نوتيا مؤمنا قائلا له إذا مت فعند وصولنا البر اطرح جسدي علي تل ولما تنبح طرح النوتي جسد القديس كما أمره وإذا قوم مؤمنين قد أتوا باسم الرب فاخذوا جسد القديس وكفنوه وأخفوه عندهم إلى ان انقضي زمن الاضطهاد . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة القديس انبا ثاؤنا ( 2 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة القديس أنبا ثاؤنا. صلاته تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (14 يناير 2006)

*
3 طــوبة 

استشهاد اطفال بيت لحم ( 3 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم من السنة الثانية لميلاد المسيح ، قتل أطفال بيت لحم الشهداء وذلك ان هيرودس الملك لما استدعي المجوس سرا وتحقق منهم زمان ظهور النجم أرسلهم إلى بيت لحم ليفتشوا بالتدقيق عن الصبي وطلب منهم قائلا إذا وجدتموه فعودوا واخبروني لكي آتي انا ايضا واسجد له . فذهبوا ووجدوا الصبي مع أمه فخروا وسجدوا ثم قدموا له هدايا ذهبا ولبانا ومرا وإذ كانوا متأهبين للرجوع إلى هيرودس أمرهم ملاك الرب في حلم بان يعودوا إلى كورتهم في طريق أخر.

و بعد ما انصرفوا إذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر ليوسف في حلم قائلا قم خذ الصبي وأمه واهرب إلى مصر . وكن هناك حتى أقول لك . لان هيرودس مزمع ان يطلب الصبي ليهلكه . فقام واخذ الصبي وأمه ليلا وانصرف إلى مصر وكان هناك إلى وفاة هيرودس لكي يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبي القائل من مصر دعوت ابني.

حينئذ لما رأي هيرودس ان المجوس قد سخروا به غضب جدا فأرسل وقتل جميع الصبيان الذين في بيت لحم وفي كل تخومها من ابن سنتين فما دون بحسب الزمان الذي تحققه من المجوس وقد أراد هيرودس بذلك ان يقتل الطفل يسوع في جملتهم . وقيل ان هيرودس احتال لتحقيق غايته الأثيمة بان أرسل إلى تلك البلاد قائلا لهم بحسب أمر قيصر يجب إحصاء كل أطفال بيت لحم وتخومها من ابن سنتين فما دون . فجمعوا مئة وأربعة وأربعين آلف من الأطفال علي أيدي أمهاتهم وقد ظن ان يسوع معهم وحينئذ أرسل الملك قائدا ومعه آلف من الجنود فذبحوا هؤلاء الأطفال علي أحد الجبال في يوم واحد : وبهذا تم قول النبي ارميا : " صوت سمع في الرامة نوح وبكاء وعويل كثير . راحيل تبكي علي أولادها ولا تريد ان تتعزى لأنهم ليسوا بموجودين "وذلك لان بيت لحم منسوبة لراحيل وقد قتلوا بجوار مدفنها الواقع قرب بيت لحم .

و قد قال القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي : انه رأي نفوس هؤلاء الأطفال وهم يصرخون قائلين حتى متي أيها السيد القدوس والحق لا تقضي وتنتقم لدمائنا من الساكنين علي الأرض . فأعطوا كل واحدا ثيابا بيضا وقيل لهم ان يستريحوا زمانا يسيرا ايضا حتى يكمل العبيد رفقاؤهم واخوتهم ايضا العتيدون ان يقتلوا مثلهم " وقال ان التسبحة التي يسبح بها الأربعة الحيوانات والشيوخ لا يعرفها إلا المئة والأربعة والأربعون آلفا هؤلاء الأبكار الذين لم يتنجسوا من النساء لأنهم أطهار وهم مع الرب كل حين يمسح كل دمعة من عيونهم فطوبي لهم وطربي للبطون التي حملتهم . شفاعتهم تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نوة الفيضة الكبرى : غربية شديدة المطر ستة أيام ( 3 طــوبة)
النوات

في اشهر الشتاء تتعرض الأجزاء المطلة علي البحر المتوسط لظاهرة تولد الانخفاضات الجوية الإعصارية التي تميز الأحوال المناخية في إقليم البحر المتوسط وتعرف في الإسكندرية باسم النوات. 

النوات :

هي اضطرابات جوية تنشأ عنها دوامة هوائية دائرية أو بيضاوية ذات ضغط منخفض وسط مساحة ضغطها مرتفع وتندفع فيها الرياح علي شكل حلزوني نحو مركز منخفض بحيث يكون سيرها ضد اتجاه عقارب الساعة .
*


----------



## ميرنا (14 يناير 2006)

*4 طــوبة 

نياحة القديس يوحنا الإنجيلى سنة 100 ميلادية ( 4 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 100 م تنيح القديس يوحنا البتول الإنجيلي الرسول وهو ابن زبدي ويقول ذهبي الفم انه تتلمذ أولا ليوحنا المعمدان وهو أخو القديس يعقوب الكبير الذي قتله هيرودس بالسيف وقد دعاه المخلص مع أخيه (بوانرجس ) أي ابني الرعد ، لشدة غيرتهما وعظيم إيمانهما . وهو التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه . وقد خرجت قرعة هذا الرسول ان يمضي إلى بلاد أسيا . ولان سكان تلك الجهة كانوا غلاظ الرقاب فقد صلي إلى السيد المسيح ان يشمله بعنايته ، وخرج قاصدا أفسس مستصحبا معه تلميذه بروخورس واتخذ لسفره سفينة وحدث في الطريق ان السفينة انكسرت وتعلق كل واحد من الركاب بأحد ألواحها وقذفت الأمواج بروخورس إلى إحدى الجزر . أما القديس يوحنا فلبث في البحر عدة ايام تتقاذفه الأمواج حتى طرحته بعناية الرب وتدبيره إلى الجزيرة التي بها تلميذه . فلما التقيا شكرا الله كثيرا علي عنايته بهما . ومن هناك مضي القديس يوحنا إلى مدينة أفسس ونادي فيها بكلمة الخلاص . فلم يتقبل أهلها بشارته في أول الأمر إلى ان حدث ذات يوم ان سقط ابن وحيد لامه في مستوقد حمام كانت تديره فأسرعوا لإخراجه ولكنه كان قد مات . فعلا العويل من والدته وعندئذ تقدم الرسول من الصبي وصلي إلى الله بحرارة ثم رشمه بعلامة الصليب ونفخ في وجهه فعادت إليه الحياة في الحال . فابتهجت أمه وقبلت قدمي الرسول ودموع الفرح تفيض من عينيها . ومنذ تلك اللحظة اخذ أهل المدينة يتقاطرون إليه ليسمعوا تعليمه . وآمن منهم عدد كبير فعمدهم . وأثار هذا الأمر حقد كهنة الأوثان فحاولوا الفتك به مرارا كثيرة ولم يتمكنوا لان الرب حافظ لأصفيائه وأخيرا بعد جهاد شديد ومشقة عظيمة ردهم إلى معرفة الله ورسم لهم أساقفة وكهنة ، ومن هناك ذهب إلى نواحي آسيا ورد كثيرين من أهلها إلى الإيمان . وعاش هذا القديس تسعين سنة وكانوا يأتون به محمولا إلى مجتمعات المؤمنين ولكبر سنه كان يقتصر في تعليمه علي قول ( يا أولادي احبوا بعضكم بعضا ) وقد كتب الإنجيل الموسوم باسمه وسفر الرؤيا التي رآها في جزيرة بطمس المملوءة بالأسرار الإلهية وكتب الثلاث رسائل الموسومة باسمه ايضا . وهو الذي كان مع السيد المسيح عند التجلي والذي اتكأ علي صدر الرب وقت العشاء وقال له من الذي يسلمك . . وهو الذي كان واقفا عند الصليب مع العذراء مريم وقد قال لها السيد المسيح وهو علي الصليب : هو ذا ابنك وقال ليوحنا : هو ذا أمك . وهو الذي قال عنه بطرس يارب وهذا ما له فقال له يسوع ان كنت أشاء انه يبقي حتى أجئ ماذا لك .

و لما شعر بقرب انتقاله من هذا العالم دعا إليه الشعب وناوله من جسد الرب ودمه الأقدسين ، ثم وعظهم وأوصاهم ان يثبتوا علي الإيمان ثم خرج قليلا من مدينة أفسس وأمر تلميذه وآخرين معه فحفروا له حفرة هناك . فنزل ورفع يديه وصلي ثم ودعهم وأمرهم ان يعودوا إلى المدينة ويثبتوا الاخوة غلي الإيمان بالسيد المسيح قائلا لهم : إنني برئ الآن من دمكم ، لأني لم اترك وصية من وصايا الرب إلا وقد أعلمتكم بها . والآن اعلموا أنكم لا ترون وجهي بعد . وان الله سيجازي كل واحد حسب أعماله . ولما قال هذا قبلوا يديه ورجليه ثم تركوه ومضوا . فلما علم الشعب بذلك خرجوا جميعهم إلى حيث القديس فوجدوه قد تنيح فبكوه بحزن عميق وكانوا يتحدثون بعجائبه ووداعته وانه وان لم يكن قد مات بالسيف كبقية الرسل إلا انه قد تساوي معهم في الأمجاد السماوية لبتوليته وقداسته .

صلاته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (14 يناير 2006)

*5 طــوبة 

استشهاد القديس اوساعينوس الجندى ايام الملك يوليانوس ( 5 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس اوساغنيوس وقد كان جنديا في عهد الملك قسطنطين الكبير . وكان كثير الرحمة وحدث ان الملك قسطنطين لما رأي علامة الصليب لم يفهم معناها لأنه لم يكن قد آمن بعد . سال هذا الجندي فعرفه أنها علامة السيد المسيح . فطفق الملك يفكر في هذا الأمر وخصوصا في تلك الجملة التي كانت مكتوبة علي علامة الصليب وهي " بهذا تغلب " ولما كان الليل ظهر له السيد المسيح في حلم وأراه علامة الصليب وأمره ان يصنع أعلام جيشه علي مثالها . وفي الصباح فعل الملك ما أمر به الرب فانتصر علي أعدائه ، ودخل رومية ظافرا . واصبح من ذلك الحين مسيحيا . وأقام منار دين المسيح في المسكونة كلها .

وعاش اوساغنيوس الجندي حتي بلغ من العمر المئة والعشرين سنة ووصل إلى زمان يوليانوس الملك العاصي . وكان يوما ما مارا في أحد شوارع إنطاكية فوجد اثنين يتخاصمان . فأوقفاه ليحكم بينهما نظرا لشيخوخته الموقرة . فحكم لهما بما أرضاهما فسعي به بعض الأشرار لدي الملك يوليانوس بأنه جعل نفسه حاكما للمدينة . فاستحضره الملك وانتهره قائلا له : من الذي أقامك حاكما وقاضيا فأجابه اوساغنيوس بجرأة إنني لست حاكما ولا قاضيا ولكنك أنت تركت عبادة اله السماء الذي روحك في يديه وسجدت للأوثان النجسة ولم تقتف اثر الملوك الذين قبلك . لقد أقمت في الجندية مع الملك البار قسطنطين ستين سنة ومع أولاده من بعده فلم أر اشر منك . فحنق الملك عليه جدا وأمر بصلبه ووضع مشاعل في جنبيه ففعلوا به كل ذلك وهو صابر حبا في السيد المسيح . وأخيرا أمر الملك بقطع رأسه . ولما اقترب منه السياف طلب منه ان يمهله حتى يصلي ، ولما انتهي من صلاته قطعوا رأسه المقدس ونال إكليل الشهادة .

صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

استشهاد القديس بنيكاروس الفارسى ( 5 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار استشهاد القديس بنيكاروس الفارسي. صلاته تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة البابا ثيؤدوسيوس ال79 ( 5 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة البابا ثيؤدوسيوس ال79. صلاته تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة البابا متاؤس الأول ال87 ( 5 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة البابا متاؤس الأول ال87. صلاته تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (14 يناير 2006)

*6 طــوبة 

عيد الختان المجيد ( 6 طــوبة)
في هذا اليوم تحتفل الكنيسة بتذكار ختان السيد المسيح له المجد ، وذلك ان الله كان قد رسم شريعة الختان علامة يتميز بها شعبه عن الشعوب الأخرى وهي ان يختتن كل ذكر من نسل إبراهيم في ثامن يوم من ميلاده ، وقد وضع الرب كل نفس لا تحفظ هذا العهد تحت القصاص ومن ثم إذ كان سيدنا مولودا من نسل إبراهيم بالجسد فقد أراد هو أيضا ان يختتن في ثامن يوم من ميلاده ليكمل الناموس وليعتقنا من ثقل هذه الوصية كما يقول لسان العطر بولس الرسول " ان يسوع المسيح قد صار خادم الختان من اجل صدق الله حتى يثبت مواعيد الآباء " ثم أعطانا علامة العهد الجديد بالمعمودية كما قال الرسول " وبه ايضا ختنتم ختانا غير مصنوع بيد بخلع جسم خطايا البشرية بختان المسيح مدفونين معه بالمعمودية التي فيها أقمتم ايضا معه بإيمان عمل الله الذي أقامه من الأموات . وإذ كنتم أمواتا في الخطايا وغلف جسدكم أحياكم معه مسامحا لكم بجميع خطاياكم . لهذا يريد منا ان نحفظ الختان الروحي أي ختان القلب لنحيا له في الرب والقداسة لأنه " ان كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر ان يدخل ملكوت الله . ولربنا المجد إلى الأبد امين.

ملاحظة طقسية : عيد سيدى صغير . وطقسه فرابحي وتقرأ فصوله حتى إذا جاء يوم أحد )

تذكار صعود ايليا النبى الى السماء حيا ( 6 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم كان انتقال النبي ايليا التشبي إلى السماء حيا . وكان هذا النبي في ايام آخاب الملك . وقد غمر قلبه الحزن إذ رأي آخاب الملك قد تحول من عبادة اله إسرائيل إلى عبادة الأوثان وانقاد إلى إيزابيل الملكة التي ساعدت كهنة بعل زبوب ، فأنتشرت عبادة الأوثان في أيامه ، ولذلك وقف أمامه يوما وقال له "حي هو الرب اله إسرائيل الذي وقفت أمامه انه لا يكون طل ولا مطر في هذه السنين إلا عند قولي " وفي الحال جفت الأنهار ويبس العشب وصار القحط والغلاء في الأرض كلها ولكن الله لم يتخل عن عبده الغيور فأمره الرب ان يمضي إلى نهر كريث وكانت الغربان تأتى إليه بخبز ولحم صباحا ومساء . وأمر الله فجف ماء النهر ولكنه لم يترك ايليا ايضا . إذ أمره ان يذهب إلى صرفة صيدا وهناك وجد امرأة أرملة تجمع حطبا فطلب منها خبزا ليأكل فقالت له " حي هو الرب إلهك انه ليست عندي كعكة ولكن ملء كف من الدقيق في الكوار وقليل من الزيت في الكوز وهاأنذا أقش عودين لأتى واعمله لي ولابني لنأكله ثم نموت . فقال لها ايليا لا تخافي ادخلي واعملي كقولك ولكن اعملي لي منها كعكة صغيرة أولا . . . ثم اعملي لك ولابنك أخيرا . لأنه هكذا قال الرب اله إسرائيل ان كوار الدقيق لا يفرغ وكوز الزيت لا ينقص إلى اليوم الذي يعطي الرب مطرا علي وجه الأرض . فذهبت وفعلت حسب قول ايليا وأكلت هي وهو وبيتها أياما . وأقام عند الأرملة إلى انقضاء زمن الغلاء . وكان لها ولد قد مرض واشتد مرضه جدا حتى لم تبق فيه نسمة ورأي النبي حزن المرأة فأخذه منها وصعد به إلى العلية التي كان مقيما بها وصلي لأجله وتمدد عليه ثلاث مرات فسمع الرب لصوت ايليا ورجعت نفس الولد إلى جوفه فعاش فاخذ الولد وأعطاه لامه حيا . ولما علمت إيزابل ان ايليا قد ذبح كهنة البعل هددته بالقتل . فلما رأي ذلك منها صغرت نفسه وذهب إلى جبل حوريب حيث اختبأ فكلمه الرب ما لك ههنا فقال يا رب قتلوا أنبياءك وهدموا مذبحك وبقيت انا وحدي وهم يطلبون نفسي فقال له لا تخف فإني قد أبقيت لي سبعة آلاف ركبة لم تجث للبعل. ولما مات آخاب وملك اخزيا وعمل الشر في عيني الرب سقط من الكوة ومرض فأرسل رسلا إلى اله عقرون ليسألوه ان كان يبرا من هذا المرض . فالتقي ايليا النبي بالرسل وقال لهم قولوا للملك هكذا قال الرب " أليس لأنه لا يوجد في إسرائيل اله تذهبون لتسألوا بعل زبوب اله عقرون . لذلك فأن السرير الذي صعدت عليه لا تنزل عنه بل موتا تموت " . فلما قالوا للملك هذا عرف انه ايليا النبي ، أرسل إليه رئيس خمسين وكان النبي جالسا علي رأس الجبل فقال له القائد يا رجل الله انزل إلى الملك فأجاب إيليا : ان كنت انا رجل الله فلتنزل نار من السماء وتأكلك أنت والخمسين الذين معك . فنزلت نار من السماء وأكلته هو والخمسين الذين له ثم أرسل الملك رئيس خمسين أخر وقال كما قال الأول ونزلت نار وأكلته هو والخمسين الذين له أما الثالث فقد جاء وجثا علي ركبتيه أمام ايليا وتضرع إليه وقال له بإتضاع ، فنزل معه بأمر الوحي وذهب إلى الملك وبكته علي فعله ومات الملك علي سريره . وبعد ذلك مضي إلى نهر الأردن ومعه اليشع تلميذه حيث ضرب الماء بردائه فانفلق إلى نصفين فعبرا كلاهما في اليابس . وفيما هما يتكلمان إذا مركبة من نار وخيل من نار ففصلت بينهما فصعد ايليا في العاصفة إلى السماء . صلاته تكون معنا امين .

نياحة البابا مركيانوس ال81 ( 6 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 154 م تنيح القديس مركيانوس بابا الإسكندرية الثامن . و قد ولد بالإسكندرية ، و لما تنيح البابا اومانيوس اجتمع الأباء مع الشعب بثغر الإسكندرية و تشاوروا من يقيمونه علي الكرسي عوضا عنه . فوقع اختيارهم جميعا علي مركيانوس لعلمه و تقواه فأقام علي الكرسي تسع سنين و شهرين و 26 يوما مداوما علي تعليم رعيته حارسا لها من التعاليم الغريبة . و لما اكمل سعيه الصالح مرضيا للرب تنيح بسلام . صلاته تكون معنا امين.

نياحة البابا مرقس الثالث ال3 ( 6 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة البابا مرقس الثالث ال3. صلاته تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة البابا غبريال الثالث ال77 ( 6 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة البابا غبريال الثالث ال77. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة القديس باسيليوس الكبير رئيس اساقفة قيصرية الكبادوك ( 6 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 379 م تنيح القديس العظيم الانبا باسيليوس أسقف قيسارية . كان والده ايسيذوروس قسا قديسا ، وقد رزق خمسة أولاد هم باسيليوس وغريغوريوس وكساريون وبطرس ومكرينة . وقد عاش الجميع في القداسة مدي الحياة . وقد تلقي علمي الفصاحة والخطابة علي يد ليبانيوس الفيلسوف الأنطاكي واشتغل بالمحاماة . وفي سنة 358 م هجر العالم وكل أمجاده ، وطاف في براري مصر حيث شاهد النساك وتأثر بهم وعاد فلازم العزلة في إحدى البراري . ولما شاع خبر قداسته التف حوله كثيرون فاتخذوه مرشدا يقودهم في طريق الكمال . وفي سنة 362 م رقي إلى الدرجة الكهنوتية فاستمر يعلم المؤمنين ويدافع عن الإيمان القويم ويرد الضالين وفي سنة 370 م رسم رئسا لأساقفة قيصرية الكبادوك ولكن لجرأته في الحق وتوبيخه الملوك الذين يسلكون ضد العقيدة والآداب أراد الملك نفيه ولكنه أحجم لموت ابنه . ومرة أراد الملك ان يوقع أمرا بنفيه فانكسر القلم فامسك بآخر فانكسر الثاني ايضا وهكذا الثالث فمزق الورقة وترك القديس يرعى شعبه ويدير كنيسته بسلام . وامتلأ باسيليوس من الروح القدس ووضع القداس المشهور المنسوب إليه واجري الله علي يديه عجائب ومعجزات كثيرة . منها ان إحدى الكنائس استولي عليها الهراطقة واتفق الرأي علي غلقها علي ان تعطي لمن يفتحها بصلاته وبصلاة هذا القديس فتحت الكنيسة وتسلمها المؤمنين ثانية . ومنها ايضا : ان مار افرام رأي عمودا من نور من الأرض إلى السماء ولما قال لأخ ان هذا هو باسيليوس آتي إلى قيسارية وشاهد فضائله . وقد رسمه باسيليوس شماسا . ومنها ان امرأة كتبت خطاياها في ورقة وقدمتها للقديس باسيليوس فصلي من اجلها فمحيت خطاياها ما عدا خطية واحدة ، فأمرها ان تمضي إلى الانبا ابرام ليصلي عليها من اجلها ولما مضت إليه أعادها إلى القديس قائلا لها : أسرعي لملاقاته قبل وفاته . فلما عادت وجدته قد انتقل فبكت ووضعت القرطاس علي جسده فمحي ما كان مكتوبا به. ومنها ان طبيبا يهوديا لم يكن ليخطئ في علاجه ، واخبر القديس انه سيموت بعد ثلاثة ايام فصلي إلى الرب فأطال عمره ولم يمت في اليوم الذي حدده فأمن واعتمد هو وأهل بيته . ومنها ان غلاما كتب للشيطان صكا بإنكار مسيحيته ومعموديته وبصلاة القديس باسيليوس عاد الصك وتخلص الغلام من عبودية الشيطان . ولهذا الاب فضائل كثيرة وعجائب عديدة غير هذه وقد وضع ميامر ومقالات ومواعظ ونسكيات وفسر بعض الأسفار من العتيقة والحديثة ووضع قوانين موجودة بين أيدي المؤمنين . 

صلاته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

تكريس كنيسة الشهيد اسحق الدفراوى ( 6 طــوبة)
في هذا اليوم تذكار تكريس كنيسة الشهيد اسحق الدفراوى. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
*


----------



## remon88 (18 يناير 2006)

هديه  جميله جدا شكرااااااا


----------



## ميرنا (21 يناير 2006)

*7 طــوبة 

نياحة القديس سلبطرس بابا روما ( 7 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس سلبطرس بابا رومية . وقد ولد هذا الاب برومية ونظرا لفضائله ونسكه وعلمه فقد اختير لبطريركية رومية بعد انتقال ملطيانوس سلفه . وكانت تقدمته في السنة الحادية عشرة من ملك قسطنطين الكبير . وهو الذي قام بتعميد الملك قسطنطين . لأنه لم يكن إلى هذا الوقت قد تعمد لانشغاله بالحروب وهدم الرابي وبناء الكنائس . أما سيرة هذا الاب فكانت مضيئة جدا لمداومته علي تعليم الشعب وإزالة الشكوك من نفوسهم وتفسير ما يعسر عليهم فهمه ، ومناقشة المبتدعين حتى رد كثيرين منهم إلى الإيمان بالسيد المسيح وعمدهم .وقد وضع كتبا كثيرة في معرفة الله وفي سر التجسد . وفي سابع سنة من رياسته كان اجتماع مجمع نيقية . وقد حرم اريوس وكل الذين يشايعونه . ولما اكمل سعيه الصالح تنيح بسلام بعد ان أقام علي الكرسي إحدى عشر سنة. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (21 يناير 2006)

*8 طــوبة 

عودة راس القديس مار مرقس الرسول ( 8 طــوبة)
في هذا اليوم تذكار عودة راس القديس مار مرقس الرسول إلى الديار المصرية. صلاته تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة البابا اندونيقوس ال37 ( 8 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 617 م تنيح الاب القديس الانبا أندرونيقوس بابا الإسكندرية السابع والثلاثون . كان هذا الاب من عائلة عريقة في المجد . وكان ابن عمه رئيسا لديوان الإسكندرية ، فتعلم وتهذب ودرس الكتب المقدسة وبرع في معرفة معانيها . ونظرا لعلمه وتقواه وتصدقه علي الفقراء رسموه شماسا ، ثم اتفق الرأي علي اختباره بطريركا . وان لم يسكن الديارات كما فعل السلف الصالح ، وظل في الإسكندرية طوال ايام رئاسته ، غير مهتم بسطوة الملكيين . ولكن الجو لم يصفو له لان الفرس قد غزوا بلاد الشرق وجازوا نهر الفرات ، واستولوا علي حلب وإنطاكية وأورشليم وغيرها ، وقتلوا واسروا من المسيحيين عددا كبيرا . ثم استولوا علي مصر وجاءوا إلى الإسكندرية وكان حولها ستمائة دير عامرة بالرهبان فقتلوا من فيها ونهبوها وهدموها . فلما علم سكان الإسكندرية بما فعلوا فتحوا لهم أبواب المدينة ورأي قائد المعسكر في رؤيا الليل من يقول له قد سلمت لك هذه المدينة فلا تخربها ، بل اقتل أبطالها لأنهم منافقون. فقبض علي الوالي وقيده . ثم أمر أكابر المدينة ان يخرجوا إليه رجالها من ابن ثماني عشرة سنة إلى خمسين سنة ، ليعطي كل واحد عشرين دينارا وبرتبهم جنودا للمدينة . فخرج إليه ثمانون آلف رجل . فكتب أسماءهم ثم قتلهم جميعا بالسيف . وبعد ذلك قصد بجيشه الصعيد فمر في طريقه بمدينة نقيوس وسمع ان في المغائر التي حولها سبعمائة راهب فأرسل من قتلهم . وظل يعمل في القتل والتخريب إلى ان انتصر عليه هرقل وطرده من البلاد . أما الاب البطريرك فانه سار سيرة فاضلة . وبعد ما اكمل في الرئاسة ست سنين تنيح بسلام . صلاته تكون معنا امين.

نياحة البابا بنيامين الأول ال38 ( 8 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 656 م تنيح الاب المغبوط القديس الانبا بنيامين بابا الإسكندرية الثامن والثلاثون . وهذا الاب كان من البحيرة من بلدة برشوط وكان أبواه غنيين ، وقد ترهب عند شيخ قديس يسمي ثاؤنا بدير القديس قنوبوس بجوار الإسكندرية . وكان ينمو في الفضيلة وحفظ كتب الكنيسة حتى بلغ درجة الكمال المسيحي . وذات ليلة سمع في رؤيا الليل من يقول له افرح يا بنيامين فانك سترعى قطيع المسيح . ولما اخبر أباه بالرؤيا قال له ان الشيطان يريد ان يعرقلك فإياك والكبرياء ، فازداد في الفضيلة ثم أخذه معه أبوه الروحاني إلى البابا اندرونيكوس واعلمه بالرؤيا ، فرسمه الاب البطريرك قسا وسلمه أمور الكنيسة فاحسن التدبير. ولما اختير للبطريركية حلت عليه شدائد كثيرة . وكان ملاك الرب قد كشف له عما سيلحق الكنيسة من الشدائد ، وأمره بالهرب هو وأساقفته ، فأقام الانبا بنيامين قداسا ، وناول الشعب من الأسرار الإلهية ، وأوصاهم بالثبات علي عقيدة آبائهم وأعلمهم بما سيكون . ثم كتب منشورا إلى سائر الأساقفة ورؤساء الأديرة بان يختفوا حتى تزول هذه المحنة . أما هو فمضي إلى برية القديس مقاريوس ثم إلى الصعيد . وحدث بعد خروج الاب البطريرك من الكنيسة ان وصل إليها المقوقس الخلقدوني متقلدا زمام الولاية والبطريركية علي الديار المصرية من قبل هرقل الملك فوضع يده علي الكنائس ، واضطهد المؤمنين وقبض علي مينا أخ القديس بنيامين وعذبه كثيرا واحرق جنبيه ثم أماته غرقا . وبعد قليل وصل عمرو بن العاص إلى ارض مصر وغزا البلاد وأقام بها ثلاث سنين . وفي سنة 360 للشهداء ذهب إلى الإسكندرية واستولي علي حصنها ، وحدث شغب واضطراب الأمن ، وانتهز الفرصة كثير من الأشرار فاحرقوا الكنائس ومن بينها كنيسة القديس مرقس القائمة علي شاطئ البحر وكذلك الكنائس والأديرة التي حولها ونهبوا كل ما فيها . ثم دخل واحد من نوتية السفن كنيسة القديس مرقس وأدلى يده في تابوت التقديس ظنا منه ان به مالا . فلم يجد إلا الجسد وقد اخذ ما عليه من الثياب . واخذ الرأس وخبأها في سفينته ولم يخبر أحدا بفعلته هذه . أما عمرو بن العاص فأذ علم باختفاء البابا بنيامين ، أرسل كتابا إلى سائر البلاد المصرية يقول فيه . الموضع الذي فيه بنيامين بطريرك النصارى القبط له العهد والأمان والسلام ، فليحضر آمنا مطمئنا ليدبر شعبه وكنائسه ، فحضر الانبا بنيامين بعد ان قضي ثلاثة عشرة سنة هاربا ، وأكرمه عمرو بن العاص إكراما زائدا وأمر ان يتسلم كنائسه وأملاكها. ولما قصد جيش عمرو مغادرة الإسكندرية إلى الخمس مدن ، توقفت إحدى السفن ولم تتحرك من مكانها فاستجوبوا ربانها واجروا تفتيشها فعثروا علي راس القديس مرقس . فدعوا الاب البطريرك فحملها وسار بها ومعه الكهنة والشعب وهم يرتلون فرحين حتى وصلوا إلى الإسكندرية ، ودفع رئيس السفينة مالا كثيرا للأب البطريرك ليبني به كنيسة علي اسم القديس مرقس . وكان هذا الاب كثير الجهاد في رد غير المؤمنين إلى الإيمان . وتنيح بسلام بعد ان أقام في الرياسة سبعا وثلاثين سنة . 

صلاته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة البابا زخارياس ال64 ( 8 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة البابا زخارياس ال64. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة البابا غبريال الخامس ال88 ( 8 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة البابا غبريال الخامس ال88. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

تذكار تكريس كنيسة القديس مكاريوس الكبير ( 8 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم كان تكريس كنيسة القديس مقاريوس بديره علي يد الاب الطاهر الانبا بنيامين بابا الإسكندرية الثامن والثلاثين . وذلك انه لما عين المقوقس حاكما وبطريركا علي مصر من قبل هرقل الملك . وكان الاثنان علي عقيدة مجمع خلقيدونية ، شرع المقوقس في اضطهاد الأقباط لأنهم لم ينقادوا لرأيه وطارد القديس بنيامين البطريرك الشرعي . فهرب هذا الاب إلى الصعيد . وكان يتنقل في الكنائس والأديرة ، يثبت رعيته علي الإيمان . ومكث علي هذا الحال عشر سنوات حتى فتح المسلمون مصر ومات المقوقس. ولما عاد الانبا بنيامين إلى مقر كرسيه حضر إليه شيوخ برية شيهيت المقدسة وسألوه ان يكرس لهم الكنيسة الجديدة التي بنوها هناك علي اسم القديس مقاريوس فقام معهم فرحا ولما اقترب من الدير استقبله الرهبان وبأيديهم سعف النخيل وأغصان الزيتون كما استقبلت أورشليم السيد المسيح عند دخوله إليها . وحدث انه لما كرس الكنيسة وبدا في تكريس المذبح رأي يد السيد المسيح تمسح المذبح معه فسقط علي وجهه خائفا فأقامه أحد الشاروبيم وأزال عنه الخوف . فقال الانبا بنيامين : حقا ان هذا بيت الرب ، وهذا هو باب السماء . وتطلع إلى الجهة الغربية من الكنيسة فرأي شيخا واقفا هناك تلوح عليه الهيبة والوقار ، ووجهه يضئ كوجه الملاك . فقال في نفسه حقا إذا خلا كرسي جعلت هذا أسقفا عليه .فقال له الملاك أتجعل هذا أسقفا وهو القديس مقاريوس أب البطاركة والأساقفة والرهبان جميعا . وقد حضر اليوم بالروح ليفرح مع أولاده حقا ليدم هذا المكان عامرا بالرهبان الصالحين فلا ينقطع منهم مقدم ولا رئيس ولا تعدم مساكنه الثمرة الروحانية . فقال الانبا بنيامين : طوباه وطوبى لأولاده . فقال الملاك ان حفظ بنوه وصاياه وتبعوا أوامره يكونون معه حيث يكون في المجد . وان خالفوا فليس لهم معه نصيب فقال القديس مقاريوس : لا تقطع يا سيدي علي أولادي هكذا . فان العنقود إذا بقيت فيه حبة واحدة ، فان بركة الرب تكون فيه . لأنه إذا بقيت فيهم المحبة فقط بعضهم لبعض ، فأنا أؤمن ان الرب لا يبعدهم عن ملكوته . فتعجب الانبا بنيامين من كثرة رحمة القديس مقاريوس . وكتب هذا الخبر ووضعه في الكنيسة تذكارا دائما . ثم سال السيد المسيح ان يجعل يوم نياحته في مثل هذا اليوم . فتم له ذلك وتنيح في الثامن من طوبة ، بعد ان أقام في البطريركية تسعا وثلاثين سنة . وقد سمي الهيكل الذي رأي فيه السيد المسيح باسمه . صلاته تكون معنا امين.




*


----------



## ميرنا (21 يناير 2006)

*9 طــوبة 

نياحة القديس انبا ابرام رفيق الأنبا جورجى ( 9 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس ابرام . وكان أبوه رجلا وحوما محبا للمساكين ، ولصلاحه وتقواه كانوا يودعون لديه حاصلات القري التي بجواره مع محصول قريته ايضا . واتفق حصول غلاء في ارض مصر ، فوزع جميع ما عنده علي المحتاجين . أما أمه فكانت تعيش في خوف الله ، فحسدها الشيطان وأثار عليها رجلا شريرا ، وشي بها إلى الفرس فسبوها إلى بلادهم . وذات ليلة رأت في رؤيا الليل من يقول لها : ستعودين إلى وطنك وقد تم لها ذلك بعد قليل وعادت إلى وطنها . ولما توفي زوجها ، أرادت ان تزوج ابنها ابرام ، فأبى وأعرب لها عن رغبته في الترهب ، ففرحت بذلك . ولما هم بتركها ودعته إلى خارج البلد ، ة رفعت يديها إلى السماء وصلت قائلة : اقبل مني يارب هذا القربان . ومضي ابرام إلى برية شيهيت حيث ترهب عند القديس يؤنس قمص البرية وصار له ابنا خاصا ، واجهد نفسه بأصوام وعبادات كثيرة ، ورأي في أحد الأيام سقف القلاية وقد انشق ونزل منه السيد المسيح علي مركبة الشاروبيم ، هم يسبحونه فارتعد وأسرع ساجدا ، فبارك عليه وصعد إلى السماء . وظلت هذه العلامة في سقف القلاية تذكار لذلك . وكان مسكنه بجانب أبيه الروحاني الانبا يؤنس ، وهي القلاية المعروفة ببجيح . وكان ملاك الرب يزوره من حين لأخر ويعزيه . واتفق له ما استدعي ذهابه إلى جبل اوريون ، وهناك اجتمع بالقديس جاورجه فستصحبه معه إلى جبل شيهيت وسكنا في تلك القلاية إلى يوم ناحتهما . ولما تنيح الانبا يؤنس مرض الانبا ابرام ثماني عشر سنة . ولما قربت ساعته تناول الأسرار الإلهية ثم حضر إليه بالروح أبوه الانبا يؤنس وعرفه ان السيد المسيح قد اعد له وليمة سمائية . وتنيح بسلام وهو ابن ثمانين سنة . 

صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة القديس ابا فيس ( 9 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة القديس ابافيس. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (21 يناير 2006)

*10 طــوبة 

برامون عيد الغطاس المجيد ( 10 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تقلدت جميع الكنائس المسجية ، عن الأباء القديسين معلمي الكنيسة ، ان تصوم إلى الغروب وان لا تأكل إلا ما جرت العادة ان يؤكل في الاربعين المقدسة . وذلك لان الرسل القديسين رسموا ان يأكل المؤمنون في يومي الأربعاء والجمعة إذا اتفق فيهما عيد الميلاد أو الغطاس سائر الأطعمة المحلل أكلها في ايام الخمسين ، لأنهما عيدان للرب . فلئلا يظن بنا إننا نهمون منهمكون في لذات العالم الزائلة ، رسم لنا ان نتقدم هذين اليومين بالصوم في يومين عوضا عنهما لتكمل لنا الغايتان ، غاية الصوم وغاية العيد . والعادة الجارية في كنيستنا القبطية ، انه متي اتفق يوم البرمون في يوم السبت أو يوم الأحد . فانهم يصومون يوم الجمعة الذي قبله ، ثم يصلون علي الماء قبل نصف الليل . يغطسون ، ويباركون من شاء . والسبب في إتمام ذلك قبل نصف الليل ، هو خوفا من ان يفطر الأطفال بالماء . ولكي يقدسوا ويخرجوا باكرا كما رسم لهم .

نسأل السيد المسيح ان يطهرنا من نجاستنا ويغفر لنا زلاتنا. ويجعلنا آهلا لإظهار مجد لاهوته في قلوبنا وأعمالنا ، كما أظهره علي نهر الأردن . له المجد مع أبيه الصالح وروح قدسه . الآن وكل أوان وإلى دهر الداهرين امين .

نياحة القديس يسطس تلميذ انبا صموئيل المعترف ( 10 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة القديس يسطس تلميذ أنبا صموئيل المعترف. صلاته تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

لأنك اعتمدت وخلصتنا ( 10 طــوبة)
تقال من 10 الى 12 طوبة

نوة الغطاس : غربية ممطرة ثلاثة ايام ( 10 طــوبة)
النوات

في اشهر الشتاء تتعرض الأجزاء المطلة علي البحر المتوسط لظاهرة تولد الانخفاضات الجوية الإعصارية التي تميز الأحوال المناخية في إقليم البحر المتوسط وتعرف في الإسكندرية باسم النوات. 

النوات :

هي اضطرابات جوية تنشأ عنها دوامة هوائية دائرية أو بيضاوية ذات ضغط منخفض وسط مساحة ضغطها مرتفع وتندفع فيها الرياح علي شكل حلزوني نحو مركز منخفض بحيث يكون سيرها ضد اتجاه عقارب الساعة .
*


----------



## ميرنا (21 يناير 2006)

*11 طــوبة 

عيد الظهور الإلهى ( الغطاس المجيد ) ( 11 طــوبة)
اللقان يصلى قبل رفع بخور باكر وبملابس الخدمة

اوشيه الثمار : تقال الى 18 يونيه

في هذا اليوم من سنة 31 م ، اعتمد سيدنا و الهنا و ربنا يسوع المسيح من يد القديس يوحنا الصابغ . و يدعي هذا اليوم باليونانية " عيد الثاؤفانيا " اي الظهور الالهي . لان فيه ظهر الثالوث الاقدس هكذا : الاب ينادي من السماء : هذا هو ابني الحبيب . و الابن قائم علي الاردن . و الروح القدس شبه حمامة نازلا عليه ، كما شهد بذلك يوحنا المعمدان . ان السيد المسيح لما اعتمد صعد للوقت من الماء و اذا السموات قد انفتحت فراي روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة و اتيا عليه و صوت من السموات قائلا : " هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت " هذا اليوم الذي قال عنه يوحنا البشير . . . " و في الغد نظر يوحنا المعمدان يسوع مقبلا اليه فقال هو ذا حمل الله الذي يرفغ خطية العالم . هذا هو الذي قلت عنه ياتي بعدي رجل صار قدامي . . . لذلك جئت اعمد باماء " 

ففي هذا اليوم ظهر مجد السيد المسيح ، و انه ابن الله ، و حمل الله الذي يحمل خطية العالم ، لذلك صار هذا العيد عظيما عند جميع المؤمنين ، فيتطهرون فيه لاماء مثالا لمعموجية السيد له المجد ، و ينالون بذلك مغفرة خطاياهم . 

لالهنا المجد و الكرامة و السجود من الان و الي دهر الداهرين امين .

اللقان ( 11 طــوبة)
يصلى قبل رفع بخور باكر وبملابس الخدمة

نياحة البابا يوأنس السادس ال74 ( 11 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة البابا يوأنس السادس ال74. صلاته تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة البابا بنيامين الثانى ال82 ( 11 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة البابا بنيامين الثانى ال82. صلاته تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

اوشيه الثمار ( 11 طــوبة)
تقال اوشيه الثمار في القداس الى 18 يونيه
*


----------



## ميرنا (21 يناير 2006)

*12 طــوبة 

ثانى ايام عيد الغطاس المجيد ( 12 طــوبة)
+ إذا وافق اليوم أحد ، تقرأ قراءاته ولا تقرأ قراءات الأحد الثاني من طوبة

+ الطقس فرابحي فإذا وافق يوم أحد أو جمعة يصام بغير انقطاع

التذكار الشهري لرئيس الملائكة الجليل ميخائيل ( 12 طــوبة)
فى مثل هذا اليوم تحتفل الكنيسة بتذكار رئيس جند السماء الملاك الجليل ميخائيل الشفيع فى جنس البشر. شفاعته تكون معنا . آمين.

استشهاد القديس تادرس المشرقى ( 12 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 306 م تعيد الكنيسة بتذكار استشهاد القديس الشجاع القديس ثاؤدورس المشرقي . وقد ولد بمدينة صور سنة 275 م . ولما بلغ دور الشباب ، انتظم في الجندية ، وارتقي إلى رتبة قائد . وكان أبوه صداريخوس وزيرا في عهد نوماريوس ، وأمه أخت واسيليدس الوزير . فلما مات الملك نورماريوس في حرب الفرس ، وكان ولده يسطس في الجيش المحارب جهة الغرب . فقد ظل الوزيران صداريخوس وواسيليدس يدبران شئون المملكة ، إلى ان ملك دقلديانوس الوثني سنة 303 م وأثار الاضطهاد علي المسيحيين . أما القديس ثاؤدورس فكان في هذه الأثناء متوليا قيادة الجيش المحارب ضد الفرس . وقد رأي في رؤيا الليل كان سلما من الأرض إلى السماء ، وفوق السلم جلس الرب علي منبر عظيم وحوله ربوات من الملائكة يسبحون . ورأي تحت السلم تنينا عظيما هو الشيطان . وقال الرب للقديس ثاؤذورس سيسفك دمك علي اسمي ، فقال له وصديقي لاونديوس ؟ فقال له الرب ليس هو فقط . بل وبانيقاروس الفارسي ايضا ، وعندما عقدت هدنة بين جيش الروم وجيش الفرس ، وأرشده إلى الدين المسيحي فآمن بالمسيح . ثم رأي دقلديانوس ان يستقدم الأمير ثاؤذورس فحضر بجيشه ومعه لاونديوس وبانيقارروس ، وإذا علم ثاؤذورس ان الملك سيدعوه إلى عبادة الأوثان قال لجنوده من أراد منكم الجهاد علي اسم السيد المسيح فليقم معي . فصاحوا جميعا بصوت واحد نحن نموت معك ، وإلهك هو إلهنا . ولما وصل المدينة ترك جنوده خارجا ، ودخل علي الملك الذي احسن استقباله . وسأله عن الحرب بشجاعة الإيمان انا لا اعرف لي إلها اسجد له سوي سيدي يسوع المسيح . فأمر دقلديانوس الجنود ان يسمروه علي شجرة وان يشددوا في عذابه ، ولكن الرب كان يقويه ويعزيه . وأخيرا اسلم روحه الطاهرة بيد الرب الذي احبه ، ونال إكليل المجد الأبدي في ملكوت السموات ، ثم أرسل الملك كهنة ابللون إلى جنود القديس يدعونهم إلى عبادة الأوثان . فصرخوا جميعا قائلين ليس لنا ملك إلا سيدنا يسوع المسيح ، ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب . فلما بلغ مسامع دقلديانوس أرسل فقطع رؤوسهم جميعا ، ونالوا الأكاليل النورانية والسعادة الدائمة . صلواتهم تكون معنا امين .

استشهاد القديس انا طوليوس ( 12 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس أناطوليوس . ولد في بلاد الفرس ، ولما نشا التحق بالجندية بمملكة الروم ، وارتقي إلى ان صار قائدا في الجيش ، وظل كذلك خمس عشرة سنة إلى ان كانت ايام دقلديانوس ، فاحب ان يختار المملكة السمائية ، مفضلا إياها علي مجد هذا العالم الزائل . فأتى وخلع ثياب الجندية أمام الملك واعترف بالإيمان بالسيد المسيح . فدهش الملك من جرأته . وإذ علم انه من الفرس لاطفه وسلمه إلى رومانوس لعله يثنيه عن عزمه . قد عجز رومانوس عن ذلك فأعاده إلى الملك ، فعذبه بأنواع العذاب ، تارة بالعصر ، وتارة بالضرب والطرح للوحوش ، وتارة بقطع لسانه . وكان السيد المسيح يرسل له ملاكه يعزيه في جميع شدائده . ومكث تحت العذاب مدة طويلة. وإذ ضاق الملك بتعذيبه أمر بقطع رأسه. فنال إكليل الشهادة في الملكوت الأبدي صلاته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (21 يناير 2006)

*13 طــوبة 

عيد عرس قانا الجليل ( 13 طــوبة)
( عيد سيدى صغير )

في هذا اليوم تحتفل الكنيسة بتذكار الأعجوبة التي صنعها السيد المسيح في قانا الجليل . وهي الأعجوبة الأولى التي صنعها السيد المسيح بعد العماد . وكان قد دعي والقديسة مريم العذراء إلى العرس وكذلك بعض تلاميذه . ولما فرغت الخمر قالت السيدة العذراء ليس لهم خمر . قال لها يسوع ما لي ولك يا امرأة . لم تأت ساعتي بعد ، ثم قالت أمه للخدام مهما قال لكم فافعلوه . وكانت ستة أجران موضوعة هناك . قال لهم يسوع أملوا الأجران ماء . فملئوها إلى فوق . ثم قال لهم استقوا الآن وقدموا إلى رئيس المتكأ ، فقدموا الخمر الذي تحول بأمره الإلهي فصار خمرا جيدا ، كما شهد رئيس المتكأ إذ قال للعريس : " كل إنسان إنما يضع الخمر الجيدة أولا ومتي سكروا فحينئذ الدون . أما أنت فقد أبقيت الخمر الجيدة إلى الآن. هذه بداية الآيات فعلها يسوع في قانا الجليل واظهر مجده فأمن به تلاميذه " له المجد مع أبيه الصالح والروح القدس إلى الأبد امين .

استشهاد القديسة دميانة ( 13 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهدت القديسة دميانة . وكانت هذه العذراء العفيفة المجاهدة ابنة مرقس والي البرلس والزعفران ووادي السيسبان . وكانت وحيدة لأبويها . ولما كان عمرها سنة واحدة أخذها أبوها إلى الكنيسة التي بدير الميمة وقدم النذور والشموع والقرابين ليبارك الله فيها ويحفظها له . ولما بلغت من العمر خمس عشرة سنة أراد ان يزوجها فرفضت وأعلمته أنها قد نذرت نفسها عروسا للسيد المسيح . وإذ رأت ان والدها قد سر بذلك طلبت منه ايضا ان يبني لها مسكنا منفردا تتعبد في هي وصاحباتها . فأجاب سؤالها . وبنى لها المسكن الذي أرادته ، فسكنت فيه مع أربعين عذراء ، كن يقضين اغلب أوقاتهن في مطالعة الكتاب المقدس والعبادة الحارة . وبعد زمن أرسل دقلديانوس الملك ، واحضر مرقس والد القديسة دميانة وأمره ان يسجد للأوثان . فامتنع أولا غير انه بعد ان لاطفه الملك ، انصاع لأمره وسجد للأوثان . وترك خالق الأكوان ولما عاد مرقس إلى مقر ولايته ، وعلمت القديسة بما عمله والدها ، أسرعت إليه ودخلت بدون سلام أو تحية وقالت له : ما هذا الذي سمعته عنك ؟ كنت أود ان يأتيني خبر موتك ، من ان اسمع عنك انك تركت عنك الإله الذي جبلك من العدم إلى الوجود ، وسجدت لمصنوعات الأيدي . اعلم انك ان لم ترجع عما أنت عليه الآن ، ولم تترك عبادة الأحجار ، فلست بوالدي ولا انا ابنتك ، ثم تركته وخرجت . فتأثر مرقس من كلام ابنته وبكي بكاء مرا ، وأسرع إلى دقلديانوس واعترف بالسيد المسيح . ولما عجز الملك عن إقناعه بالوعد والوعيد أمر فقطعوا رأسه . وإذ علم دقلديانوس ان الذي حول مرقس عن عبادة الأوثان هي دميانة ابنته ، أرسل إليها أميرا ، وأمره ان يلاطفها أولا ، وان لم تطعه يقطع رأسها . فذهب إليها الأمير ومعه مئة جندي وآلات العذاب . ولما وصل إلى قصرها دخل إليها وقال لها : انا رسول من قبل دقلديانوس الملك ، جئت أدعوك بناء علي أمره ان تسجدي لألهته ، لينعم لك بما تريدين . فصاحت به القديسة دميانة قائلة : شجب الله الرسول ومن أرسله ، أما تستحون ان تسموا الأحجار الأخشاب آلهة ، وهي لا يسكنها إلا شياطين . ليس اله في السماء وعلي الأرض إلا اله واحد . الاب والابن والروح القدس ، الخالق الأزلي الأبدي مالئ كل مكان ، عالم الأسرار قبل كونها ، وهو الذي يطرحكم في الجحيم حيث العذاب الدائم ، أما انا فإني عبدة سيدي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح وأبيه الصالح والروح القدس الثالوث الأقدس ، به اعترف ، وعليه أتوكل ، وباسمه أموت ، وبه أحيا إلى الأبد . فغضب الأمير وأمر ان توضع بين هنبازين وبتولي أربعة جنود عصرها فجري دمها علي الأرض . وكانت العذارى واقفات يبكين عليها . ولما أودعوها السجن ظهر لها ملاك الرب ومس جسدها بأجنحته النورانية ، فشفيت من جميع جراحاتها . وقد تفنن الأمير في تعذيب القديسة ديانة ، تارة بتمزيق لحمها وتارة بوضعها في شحم وزيت مغلي ، وفي كل ذلك كان الرب يقيمها سالمة . ولما رأي الأمير ان جميع محاولاته قد فشلت أمام ثبات هذه العذراء الطاهرة ، أمر بقطع رأسها هي وجميع من معها من العذارى العفيفات . فنلن جميعهن إكليل الشهادة . صلاتهن تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة القديس ثاؤفيلس الراهب ( 13 

نياحة القديس ثاؤفيلس الراهب ( 13 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس ثاؤفيلس الراهب ، الذي كان الابن الوحيد لملك إحدى جزائر رومية ، فرباه احسن تربية ، وهذبه بالآداب المسيحية . ولما بلغ من العمر اثنتي عشرة سنة ، قرأ رسائل لسان العطر بولس ، فوجد في الرسالة إلى العبرانيين فوله : " أنت يا رب في البدء أسست الأرض ، والسموات هي عمل يديك . هي تبيد ولكن أنت تبقي وكلها كثوب تبلي . وكرداء تطويها فتتغير . ولكن أنت أنت وسنوك لن تفني " وقرأ في رسالته الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس : " حسن للرجل ان لا يمس امرأة . ولكن لسبب الزنا ليكن لكل وحد امرأته وليكن لكل واحدة رجلها . . . لأني أريد ان يكون جميع الناس كما انا . . . وأظن انا ايضا عندي روح الله " وقرا ايضا في الإنجيل المقدس قول سيدنا : " ان أردت ان تكون كاملا فاذهب وبع أملاكك وأعط الفقراء فيكون لك كنز في السماء وتعال اتبعني " فترك بيت أبيه وكل ما له ، وخرج متنكرا ، وصار يتنقل من دير إلى دير ، إلى ان وصل الإسكندرية ، ومنها مضي إلى دير الزجاج . فلما رآه القديس بقطر رئيس الدير ، علم من النعمة التي فيه انه من أولاد الملوك ، فتلقاه ببشاشة وباركه ، ثم استفسر عن أمره فاعلمه به . فتعجب الاب ومجد الله وقبله في الدير . ولما رأي نجاحه في الفضيلة ونشاطه ، البسه الإسكيم المقدس . وبعد عشر سنين، آتى جند من قبل أبيه وآخذوه رغما عن رئيس الدير . فلما وصل إلى أبيه لم يعرفه لان النسك كان قد غير شكله ، فعرفه القديس بنفسه ففرح كثيرا بلقائه . وشرع القديس في وعظ أبيه مبينا له حالة الموت والحياة وهول الدينونة وغير ذلك حتى اثر كلامه في قلب والده . فنزع التاج عن رأسه تاركا الملك لأخيه . وذهب هو وامرأته والقديس ثاؤفيلس ابنهما إلى دير الزجاج حيث ترهبا وأقام مع ولده. أما والدته فقد ترهبت بدير الراهبات . وعاش الجميع بالنسك والعبادة ة عمل الفضائل حتي أخر أيامهم . ولما اكملوا جهادهم الصالح تنيحوا بسلام . 

صلاتهم تكون معنا امين .*


----------



## ميرنا (21 يناير 2006)

*14 طــوبة 

نياحة القديس ارشليدس الراهب المجاهد ( 14 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس أرشليدس . وقد ولد هذا المجاهد بمدينة رومية ، واسم والده يوحنا وأمه سنكلاتيكي، وكانا بارين أمام الله ، سالكين بحسب وصاياه . مات والده وهو ابن اثنتي عشرة سنة ، ولما أرادت أمه ان تزوجه لم يقبل فأشارت عليه ان يمضي إلى الملك ليأخذ وظيفة أبيه ، وأرسلت معه غلامين بهدية عظيمة ليقدمها إلى الملك . فلما سافروا هاج البحر عليهم برياح شديدة فانكسرت السفينة ، فتعلق القديس بقطعة من خشب السفينة ونجا من الغرق بعناية الله . ولما صعد إلى البر وجد جثة إنسان قد قذفها الموج ، فتذكر مآل الناس وزوال العالم ، وحدث نفسه قائلا : ما لي وهذا العالم الزائل . وماذا اربح عندما أموت وأصير ترابا . ثم نهض وصلي إلى السيد المسيح ان يهديه إلى الطريق القويم ، ثم جد في السير إلى ان وصل دير القديس رومانوس ، فقدم للرئيس ما بقي لديه من المال . وأقام هناك سالكا حياة التقشف والزهد في المأكل والملبس ، حتى بلغ درجة الكمال ، ومنحه الرب نعمة شفاء المرضي . ثم قطع عهدا علي نفسه ان لا يري وجه امرأة مطلقا . ولما طال غيابه عن والدته ، ولم تعلم من أمره شيئا ، ظنت انه مات ، فحزنت عليه كثيرا ، ثم بنت فندقا للفقراء والغرباء ، وأقامت في حجرة منه . وسمعت ذات يوم اثنين من التجار يتحدثان بخبر ابنها أرشليدس وقداسته ونسكه ونعمة الله التي عليه ، ولما تقصت منهما الخبر تأكدت انه ولدها ، فنهضت مسرعة إلى ذلك الدير . ولما وصلت أرسلت إلى القديس تخبره بوصولها ، فأجابها قائلا : انه قطع عهدا مع الله ان لا يبصر امرأة مطلقا . فكررت الطلب وهددته بأنه إذا لم يسمح لها برؤيته ، مضت إلى البرية لتأكلها الوحوش . ولما عرف أنها لا تتركه ، كما انه لا يقدر ان ينكث عهده ، صلي طالبا من السيد المسيح ان يأخذ نفسه . ثم قال للبواب دعها تدخل ، وكان الله قد أجاب طلبه ، إذ ان أمه لما دخلت وجدته قد اسلم الروح ، فصرخت باكية وطلبت إلى الله ان يأخذ نفسها ايضا ، فاستجاب الله طلبتها . ولما قصدوا ان يفرقوا بين جسديهما سمعوا صوتا من جسده يقول : اتركوا جسدي مع جسد والدتي ، لأنني لم أطيب قلبها بان تراني . فوضعوا الاثنين في قبر واحد . وقد شرف الله هذا القديس بعمل آيات كثيرة . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

استشهاد القديسة مهراتى ( 14 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار استشهاد القديسة مهراتى. صلاتها تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة القديس مكسيموس أخى دوماديوس ( 14 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس مكسيموس اخي القديس دوماديوس ولدي والندنيانوس ملك الروم .

صلاتهم تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 فبراير 2006)

*15 طــوبة 

نياحة عوبيديا النبى ( 15 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس عوبيديا أحد أنبياء بني إسرائيل. وهو ابن حنانيا النبي من سبط يهوذا . وتنبأ في زمان يهوشفاط ملك يهوذا . وقيل انه كان علي راس الخمسين رجلا الذين أرسلهم الملك اخزيا في المرة الثالثة إلى ايليا النبي . فجاءه بإتضاع وتضرع إليه إلا يهلكه مثل أولئك الأولين الذين نزلت نار وأحرقتهم ، بل يتراءف عليه وينزل معه إلى اخزيا الملك . فنزل معه النبي بأمر ملاك الرب . وهنا تحقق عوبيديا ان خدمة ايليا النبي اجل قدرا من خدمة ملوك الأرض ، ان مصاحبته له تؤدي به إلى خدمة الملك السمائي . فترك خدمة الملك وتبع ايليا ، فحلت عليه نعمة النبوة ، وتنبأ زمانا يزيد عن العشرين سنة ، من ذلك انه تنبأ علي خراب بلاد أدوم لشماتتها بشعب الله . وعلي خلاص أورشليم وظفرها بآل عيسو وانتصارها علي جميع أعدائها . وسبق مجيء السيد المسيح بنيف وسبعمائة سنة . وتنيح ودفن في مقبرة إبائه . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة القديس غريغوريوس أخى دوماديوس ( 15 طــوبة)
في هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة القديس غريغوريوس أخى دوماديوس. صلاتهما تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 فبراير 2006)

*16 طــوبة 

استشهاد القديس فيلوثيؤس من إنطاكية ( 16 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس الجليل فيلوثاؤس الذي تفسير اسمه " محب الإله " . وقد ولد بمدينة إنطاكية من أبوين وثنيين يتعبدان لعجل اسمه زبرجد ، وكانا يطعمانه سميدا معجونا بزيت السيرج وعسل النحل ، ويدهنانه بدهن وطيب ثلاث مرات في اليوم ، ويسقيانه نبيذا وزيتا ، وخصصوا له مكانين أحدهما للشتاء والأخر للصيف ، ووضعوا في عنقه طوقا من ذهب . وخلاخل ذهب في رجليه . ولما بلغ فيلوثاؤس عشر سنوات دعاه أبوه ان يسجد للعجل فلم يقبل ، فتركه ولم يرد ان يكدر خاطره لمحبته له ولأنه وحيده. أما فيلوثاؤس فانه لصغر سنه ، ولعدم إدراكه معرفة الله ظن ان الشمس هي الإله فوقف أمامها مرة قائلا : أسألك أيتها الشمس ان كنت أنت هو الإله فعرفيني . فأجاب صوت من العلاء قائلا : لست انا آلها . بل انا عبد وخادم للإله ، الذي سوف تعرفه ، وتسفك دمك لأجل اسمه . ولما رأي الرب استقامة الصبي ، أرسل إليه ملاكا فاعلمه بكل شئ عن خلقة العالم وتجسد السيد المسيح لخلاص البشر . فسر فيلوثاؤس وابتهج قلبه ، وشرع من ذلك الوقت يصوم ويصلي ويتصدق علي المساكين والبائسين. وبعد سنة من ذلك التاريخ ، أقام أبواه وليمة لبعض الأصدقاء ، وطلبا ولدهما ليسجد للعجل قبل الأكل والشرب. فوقف الصبي أمام العجل وقال له : أأنت الإله الذي يعبد ؟ فخرج منه صوت قائلا إنني لست الإله ، وإنما الشيطان قد دخل في وصرت أضل الناس . ثم وثب علي أبوي الصبي ونطحهما فماتا في الحال . أما القديس فأمر عبيده بقتل العجل وحرقه وتذريته . وصلي إلى الله من اجل والديه فأقامهما الرب من الموت . وبعد ذلك تعمد هو وأبواه باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس . وأعطها الرب موهبة شفاء المرضي . فذاع صيته وبلغ مسامع دقلديانوس فاستحضره وأمره ان يقدم البخور للأوثان فلم يفعل ، فعذبه بكل أنواع العذاب . ولما لم ينثن عن عزمه عاد الملك فلاطفه وخادعه . فوعده القديس بالسجود لابللون كطلبه . ففرح الملك وأرسل فاحضر ابللون وسبعين وثنا مع سبعن كاهن ونادي المنادون في المدينة بذلك . فحضرت الجماهير الكثيرة لمشاهدة سجود القديس فيلوثاؤس لابللون . وفيما هم في الطريق صلي القديس إلى السيد المسيح ففتحت الأرض وابتلعت الكهنة والأوثان . وحدث اضطراب وهرج كثير وأمن جمهور كبير واعترفوا بالسيد المسيح . فغضب الملك وأمر بقطع رؤوسهم ، فنالوا إكليل الشهادة . ثم أمر بقطع راس القديس فيلوثاؤس . فنال إكليل الحياة . صلاته تكون معنا امين

نياحة البابا يوأنس الرابع ال48 ( 16 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 792 م تنيح القديس الانبا يوحنا الرابع بابا الإسكندرية الثامن والأربعون . وقد ترهب في دير القديس مقاريوس ، وكان يداوم علي العبادة الحارة واشتهر بالنسك . فاختاره الانبا ميخائيل البابا السادس والأربعون ورسمه قسا علي كنيسة آبي مينا وسلم له تدبير شئون شعبها وأملاكها ونذورها فقام بذلك خير قيام . ولما تنيح الانبا مينا البابا السابع والأربعون ، اجتمع الأساقفة والكهنة والعلماء بمدينة الإسكندرية ، ووقع اختيارهم علي بعض الرهبان ، فكتبوا اسم كل منهم في ورقة وكان هذا الاب بينهم ، ومكث الأساقفة ثلاثة ايام يقيمون القداس ويصلون . وبعد ذلك احضروا طفلا ، اخذ إحدى الأوراق ، فوجدها باس هذا القديس . ثم أعادوها بين الأوراق الأخرى ، واحضروا طفلا أخر فخرجت بيده نفس الورقة . وتكرر ذلك مرة ثالثة . فأيقنوا ان الله قد اختاره ، فآخذوه ورسموه بطريركا سنة 768 م فاحسن الرعاية ، وكان مداوما علي وعظ الشعب ، لتثبيته علي الإيمان الأرثوذكسي ، كما كان كثير الرحمة علي الفقراء والمحتاجين . وحدث في أيامه غلاء فاحش ، حتى بلغ ثمن إردب القمح دينارين . فكان يجتمع عند بابه كل يوم فقراء كثيرون علي اختلاف عقائدهم ، فعهد إلي تلميذه مرقس ان يستخدم أموال الكنائس في سد أعواز ذوي الحاجة فكان يقدم للجميع بسخاء إلي ان أزال الله الغلاء . واهتم هذا الاب ببناء كنائس كثيرة ، ولما دنا وقت نياحته دعا كهنته وقال لهم إني ولدت في 16 طوبة ، وفيه رسمت بطريركا ، وفيه سأنتقل من هذا العالم . فلما سمع الأساقفة والكهنة بكوا وقالوا : بري من هو الذي يسكون أبا لنا بعدك ؟ فقال لهم ان السيد المسيح قد اختار تلميذي القس مرقس لهذه الرتبة . واكمل في الرئاسة ثلاث وعشرين سنة وبضعة شهور وتنيح بسلام .

صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 فبراير 2006)

*
17 طــوبة 

نياحة القديس دوماديوس أخى مكسيموس ( 17 طــوبة)
في هذا اليوم تذكار القديسين الجليلين مكسيموس وأخيه دوماديوس . وكان أبوهما "الندينيانوس" ملك الروم رجلا خائف الله قويم المعتقد ، فرزقه هذين القديسين. وكانا منذ صغرهما مثل الملائكة قي الطهر والقداسة ، ملازمين الصلاة ومطالعة الكتب المقدسة . ولما تحقق لهما زوال هذا العالم وكل مجده ، قررا تركه وعزما علي العيشة الرهبانية . فطلبا من أبيهما ان يسمح لهما بالذهاب إلى مدينة نيقية ، ليصليا في مكان اجتماع المجمع المقدس المسكوني الاول ، الذي انعقد سنة 325 م ، ففرح أبوهما وأرسل معهما حاشية من الجند والخدم كعادة أولاد الملوك . ولما وصلا أمرا الجند ان يرجعوا إلى أبيهما ويقولوا له انهما يريدان ان يمكثا هناك أياما . ثم كشفا أفكارهما لأحد الرهبان القديسين من انهما يريدان لباس الإسكيم المقدس . فلم يوافقهما علي ذلك خوفا من أبيهما ، وأشار عليهما ان يذهبا إليه وظلا عنده حتى تنيح . وكان قبل نياحته قد البسهما شكل الرهبنة ، وعرفهما بأنه رأي في رؤيا الليل القديس مقاريوس وهو يقول له أوص ولديك ان يأتيا إلى بعد نياحتك ويصيرا لي بنينا . ثم قال لهما : أنني كنت اشتهي ان انظر هذا القديس بالجسد ، ولكنني قد رايته بالروح . فبعد نياحتي امضيا إليه بسلام . وقد انعم الله عليهما بموهبة شفاء المرضي ، وشاع ذكرهما في تلك البلاد وخصوصا بين التجار والمسافرين ، وتعلما صناعة شراع ( قلوع ) السفن. فكانا يقتاتان بثمن ما يبيعان منها ويتصدقان علي الفقراء والمساكين بما يفضل عنهما . وذات يوم رأي أحد حجاب أبيهما شراع إحدى السفن مكتوبا عليه " مكسيموس ودوماديوس " ، فاستفسر من صاحب السفينة فقال له : هذا اسم أخوين راهبين ، كتبته علي سفينتي تبركا ، لكي ينجح الله تجارتي . ثم أوضح له أوصافهما بقوله ، ان أحدهما قد تكاملت لحيته والأخر لم يلتح بعد ، فعرفهما الحاجب واخذ الرجل وأحضره أمام الملك . ولما تحقق منه الأمر أرسل إليهما والدتهما والأميرة أختهما . فلما تقابلتا بالقديسين وعرفتاهما بكتا كثيرا . ورغبت أمهما ان يعودا معها فلم يقبلا، وطيبا قلب والدتهما وأختهما . وبعد ذلك بقليل تنيح بطريرك رومية ، فتذكروا القديس مكسيموس ليقيموه بدلا عنه . ففرح والده بذلك . ولما وصل هذا الخبر إلى القديس مكسيموس وأخيه ، تذكرا وصية أبيهما الانبا أغابيوس ، فغير الاثنان شكلهما ، وقصدا طريق البحر الأبيض. وكانا إذا عطشا يبدل الله لهما الماء المالح بماء عذب، وتعبا كثيرا من السير حتى أدمت أرجلهما، فناما علي الجبل وقد أعياهما التعب ، فأرسل الله لهما قوة حملتهما إلى برية الاسقيط ، حيث القديس مقاريوس، وعرفاه انهما يريدان السكني عنده . ولما أراهما من ذوي التنعم ، ظن انهما لا يستطيعان الإقامة في البرية لشظف العيشة فيها . فأجاباه قائلين : ان كنا لا نقدر يا أبانا فأننا نعود إلى حيث جئنا . فعلمهما ضفر الخوص ثم عاونهما في بناء مغارة لهما . وعرفهما بمن يبيع لهما عمل أيديهما ويأتيهما بالخبز . فأقاما علي هذه الحال ثلاث سنوات ، لم يجتمعا بأحد ، وكانا يدخلان الكنيسة لتناول الأسرار الإلهية وهما صامتين ، فتعجب القديس مقاريوس لانقطاعهما عنه كل هذه المدة ، وصلي طالبا من الله ان يكشف له أمرهما وجاء إلى مغارتهما حيث بات تلك الليلة . فلما استيقظ في نصف الليل كعادته للصلاة ، رأي القديسين قائمين يصليان ، وشعاع من النور صاعدا من أفواهها إلى السماء ، والشياطين حولهما مثل الذباب ، وملاك الرب يطردهم عنهما بسيف من نار . فلما كان الغد البسهما الإسكيم المقدس وانصرف قائلا : صليا عني فضربا له مطانية وهما صامتين . ولما اكملا سعيهما وأراد الرب ان ينقلهما من أحزان هذا العالم الزائل . مرض القديس مكسيموس فأرسل إلى القديس مقاريوس يرجوه الحضور . فلما أتي إليه وجده محموما فعزاه وطيب قلبه . وتطلع القديس مقاريوس وإذا جماعة من الأنبياء والقديسين ويوحنا المعمدان وقسطنطين الملك جميعهم قائمين حول القديس إلى ان اسلم روحه الطاهرة بمجد وكرامة . فبكي القديس مقاريوس وقال : طوباك يا مكسيموس . أما القديس دوماديوس فكان يبكي بكاء مرا ، وسال القديس مقاريوس ان يطلب عنه إلى السيد المسيح لكي يلحقه بأخيه . وبعد ثلاثة ايام مرض هو ايضا ، وعلم القديس مقاريوس فذهب إليه لزيارته . فيما هو في طرقه رأي جماعة القديسين الذين كانوا قد حملوا نفس أخيه ، حاملين نفس القديس دوماديوس وصاعدين بها إلى السماء . فلما آتي إلى المغارة وجده قد تنيح ، فوضعه مع أخيه الذي كانت نياحته في الرابع عشر من هذا الشهر . وأمر ان يدعي الدير علي اسمهما فدعي دير البراموس نسبة إليهما ، وهكذا يدعي إلى اليوم . صلاتهما تكون معنا امين .

نياحة القديس الأنبا يوساب الأبح أسقف جرجا ( 17 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 1826 م تنيح الاب العالم الجليل الانبا يوساب ، أسقف جرجا وأخميم المعروف بالابح . وقد ولد ببلدة النخيلة من أبوين غنيين محبين للفقراء . ولما بلغ من العمر 25 عاما أراد والداه ان يزوجاه فلم يقبل ، ولميله إلى الحياة الرهبانية قصد عزبة دير القديس أنطونيوس ببلدة بوش . وأقام هناك مدة ظهر فيها تواضعه وتقواه ، الأمر الذي جعل رئيس الدير يوافق علي إرساله إلى الدير . ولما وصل استقبله الرهبان فرحين نظرا لما سمعوه عنه من الفضيلة التي تحلي بها ، وعن كثرة بحثه وتأملاته في الأسفار المقدسة ، وبعد قليل البسوه ثياب الرهبنة . ولما وصل خبره إلى الاب البطريرك الانبا يوحنا السابع بعد المائة ، استدعاه وأبقاه لديه ، وإذ تحقق ما كان يسمعه عنه من التقوى والعلم ، دعا الأباء الأساقفة ة تشاور معهم علي إقامته أسقفا علي كرسي جرجا . أما هو فاعتذر عن قبول هذا المنصب لكثرة أعبائه ، فرسموه رغما عنه . ولما وصل إلى مقر كرسيه ، وجد شعبه وقد اختلط به الهراطقة ، فسعي في لم شمله ، وبني له كنيسة واجتهد في تعليمه ، ورد الضالين ، وهداية كثيرين من الهراطقة . ووضع عده مقالات عن تجسد السيد المسيح ، وفسر كثيرا من المعضلات الدينية ، والآيات الكتابية ، وحث شعبه علي أبطال العادات المستهجنة ، التي كانت تجري أثناء الصلاة في الكنيسة وخارجها. كما افلح في إبطال المشاجرات والمخاصمات التي كانت تحدث من المعاندين للحق . وكان رحوما علي الفقراء ، ولم يكن يأخذ بالوجوه ، ولم يحاب في القضاء ، ولم يقبل رشوة . أما ما كان يتبقى لديه فكان يرسله إلى الاخوة الرهبان بالأديرة ، ولم يكن يملك شيئا إلا ما يكسو به جسده ، وما يكفي لحاجته. ولم ينطق بغير الحق ، ولم يخش باس حاكم ، ورعي شعبه احسن رعاية . ولما أراد الله انتقاله من هذا العالم ، مرض عدة ايام ، فضي بعضها بكرسيه والبعض الأخر بقلاية الاب البطريرك الانبا بطرس التاسع بعد المائة ، ثم توجه إلى ديره بالبرية ، ففرح به الرهبان وهناك انتهت حياته المباركة ، واسلم روحه الطاهرة بيد الرب الذي احبه . وكانت مدة حياته إحدى وتسعين سنة . منها خمس وعشرون قبل الرهبنة ، وإحدى وثلاثون بالدير وخمس وثلاثون بكرسي الأسقفية . 

صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 فبراير 2006)

*18 طــوبة 

نياحة القديس يعقوب أسقف نصين ( 18 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 338 م تنيح القديس يعقوب أسقف نصيبين . ولد بمدينة نصيبين وتربي فيها وكان سرياني الجنس . واختار منذ صباه سيرة الرهبنة . فلبس مسحا من الشعر بتقي به حر الصيف وبرد الشتاء . وكان طعامه نبات الأرض وشرابه الماء فقط . لذلك كان نحيلا جدا ، ولكن كانت نفسه نامية مضيئة ولهذا استحق نعمة النبوة وعمل المعجزات . فكان يخبر الناس بما سيكون قبل حدوثه . أما آياته ومعجزاته فكثيرة جدا . منها انه ابصر يوما نساء مستهترات يمزحن بدون حياء عن عين الماء ، وقد حللن شعورهن لأجل الاستحمام . فصلي إلى الله فجف ماء العين وابيض شعر النساء . ولما اعتذرن إليه نادمات علي ما فرط منهن ، صلي إلى الله فعاد ماء العين ، وأما الشعر فبقي ابيضا . ومنها انه اجتاز يوما بقوم مددوا إنسانا حيا علي الأرض وغطوه كأنه ميت ، وسألوا القديس شيئا من المال لتكفينه ، ولما رجعوا إلى صاحبهم وجدوه قد مات حقيقة ، فأسرعوا إلى القديس تائبين عما اقترفوه ، فصلي إلى الله فأحياه . ولما شاعت فضائله اختير أسقفا علي مدينة نصيبين ، فرعي رعية المسيح احسن رعاية ، وحرسها من الذئاب الأريوسية ، وكان أحد المجتمعين في مجمع نيقية سنة 325 م ، ووافق علي طرد ونفي اريوس . ولما حاصر سابور ملك الفرس مدينة نصيبين ، جلب الله بصلاة هذا القديس علي الجنود سحابة من الزنانير والناموس فجمحت الخيول والفيلة ، وقطعت مرابطها وانطلقت تعدو هنا وهناك ، فخاف ملك الفرس وارتد بجنوده عن المدينة ، ولما اكمل القديس جهاده الحسن تنيح بسلام .

صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

تذكار مريم ومرثا أختي لعازر حبيب يسوع ( 18 طــوبة)
في هذا اليوم تذكار مريم ومرثا أختي لعازر حبيب يسوع. صلاتهما تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة القديس انبا اندراوس ابو الليف بنقادة ( 18 طــوبة)
في هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة القديس انبا إندراوس ابو الليف بنقادة. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 فبراير 2006)

*19 طــوبة 

وجود اعضاء القديسين اباهور وبيسورى وامبيرة امهما بالقرن الثالث الميلادى ( 19 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم كان وجود أعضاء القديسين اباهور وبسوري وأمبيرة أمهما وذلك انهم كانوا من أهل شباس مركز دسوق . واستشهدوا في زمان عبادة الأوثان ووضعت أجسادهم في كنيسة بلدهم . وفي سنة 1248 م غزا الإفرنج ارض مصر ، وملكوا مدينة دمياط وما جاورها من البلاد . فخرج إليهم الملك الكامل ملك مصر يومئذ بجيوشه ، وفي أثناء مرورهم علي البلاد هدموا وخربوا بعض الكنائس ، ومن بينها كنيسة شباس الموضوعة فيها أجساد هؤلاء القديسين ، فاخذ الجنود تابوت القديسين ظنا منه ان يجد فيه شيئا ينتفع به . فلما فتحه وجد فيه هذه الجواهر الكريمة التي لا يعرف قيمتها . فألقاها بجوار حائط الكنيسة وأخذ التابوت وباعه . إلا ان الله الطويل الاناة تمهل عليه إلى ان دخل المعسكر . فكان هو أول من قتل كما شهد بذلك أصحابه عند عودتهم . أما الأعضاء النفيسة فقد شاهدتها امرأة أحد الكهنة ، فأخذتها في طرف إزارها بفرح ، ومن خوفها دخلت الكنيسة وأودعتها جانبا وأعطتها بقطع من الأحجار . وظلت الأعضاء مجهولة نحو عشرين عاما . لان المرأة كانت قد نسيت الأمر . ولكن الله أراد إظهار هذه الأعضاء لمنفعة المؤمنين فتذكرتها المرأة وأعلمت المؤمنين بمكانها . فجاء الكهنة وحملوها وهم يصلون ويرتلون ، ووضعوها في تابوت جديد داخل الكنيسة . ورسم أسقف الكرسي الانبا غبريال ان يعيد لهم في هذا اليوم ، وان تثبت أسماؤهم في دليل الأعياد . واظهر الله من تلك الأعضاء آيات وعجائب كثيرة . منها ان ابنة إحدى المؤمنات كانت قد فقدت بصرها وانقطع رجاء شفائها . فتشفعت بهذه الأعضاء الطاهرة فبرئت وعاد إليها بصرها ، فمجدت السيد المسيح الذي اكرم عبيده بهذه الكرامة العظيمة . صلاة هؤلاء القديسين تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نوة الكرم : غربية بأمطار غزيرة سبعة ايام ( 19 طــوبة)
النوات

في اشهر الشتاء تتعرض الأجزاء المطلة علي البحر المتوسط لظاهرة تولد الانخفاضات الجوية الإعصارية التي تميز الأحوال المناخية في إقليم البحر المتوسط وتعرف في الإسكندرية باسم النوات. 

النوات :

هي اضطرابات جوية تنشأ عنها دوامة هوائية دائرية أو بيضاوية ذات ضغط منخفض وسط مساحة ضغطها مرتفع وتندفع فيها الرياح علي شكل حلزوني نحو مركز منخفض بحيث يكون سيرها ضد اتجاه عقارب الساعة .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 فبراير 2006)

*20 طــوبة 

نياحة القديس بروخوس أحد السبعين رسولا ( 20 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس بروخورس أحد السبعين رسولا ، الذين دعاهم السيد وأرسلهم ليكرزوا باسمه ، وأعطاهم موهبة الشفاء وإخراج الشياطين . ولما كان مع التلاميذ في العلية يوم الخمسين امتلأ من نعمة الروح القدس المعزي . ثم انتخبه الرسل من السبعة الشمامسة الذين شهدوا عنهم ، انهم ممتلئون من الروح القدس والحكمة . ثم صحب الرسول يوحنا الثاؤلوغوس ، وطاف معه مدنا كثيرة ، ووضع يوحنا اليد عليه وأقامه أسقفا علي نيقوميدية من بلاد بيثينيا . فبشر فيها بالسيد المسيح ورد كثيرين من اليونانيين إلى الإيمان وعمدهم وعلمهم حفظ الوصايا . وبعد ان بني لهم كنيسة ورسم لهم شمامسة وقسوسا ، ذهب إلى البلاد المجاورة فبشرها وعمد كثيرين من أهلها ، كما علم وعمد كثيرين من اليهود . وقد احتمل ضيقات كثيرة بسبب التبشير بالمسيح . ولما اكمل سعيه تنيح بشيخوخة صالحة مرضية ونال النعيم الأبدي . صلاته تكون معنا امين .

تكريس كنيسة القديس اباكلوج القس ( 20 طــوبة)
في هذا اليوم تذكار تكريس كنيسة القديس اباكلوج القس. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

استشهاد القديس بهنا والأنبا كلوج القس ( 20 طــوبة)
في هذا اليوم تذكار استشهاد القديس بهنا والأنبا كلوج القس. صلاتهما تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

تذكار تكريس كنيسة القديس يوحنا صاحب الإنجيل الذهب ( 20 طــوبة)
في هذا اليوم تذكار تكريس كنيسة القديس يوحنا الكوخي صاحب الإنجيل المذهب بمدينة رومية ونقل أعضائه المقدسة إليها . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 فبراير 2006)

*21 طــوبة 

نياحة والدة الاله القديسة مريم العذراء ( 21 طــوبة)
فى مثل هذا اليوم نعيد بتذكار السيدة العذراء الطاهرة البكر البتول الذكية مريم والدة الإله الكلمة أم الرحمة، الحنونة شفاعتها تكون معنا . آمين .

نياحة القديس غريغوريوس اخ القديس باسيليوس الكبير ( 21 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 396 م تنيح القديس غريغوريوس أخ القديس باسيليوس الكبير . كان هذا الاب العظيم مع اخوته من ذوي الفضيلة ، كما كان بليغا في علم المنطق واللغة اليونانية ، وكان شديد الغيرة علي الأمانة المستقيمة . ولما عرفت عنه هذه الصفات الصالحة والخلال الحسنة اختير وغما عنه لرتبة الأسقفية . فرسم علي مدينة نيسس ، فرعي رعية المسيح التي أؤتمن عليها احسن رعاية ، حيث أضاء النفوس بمواعظه ومصنفاته ، وشرح اكثر الأسفار المقدسة . وقد نفي ، ولكنه عاد بأمر الملك ثاؤدسيوس الكبير إلى نيسس سنة 378 مز ولما اجتمع الأباء المئة والخمسون بمدينة القسطنطينية سنة 381 بسبب هرطقة مقدونيوس بطريركها ، بامر الملك ثاؤدسيوس ، كان هذا الاب أحد الحاضرين . وقد أفحم هذا الاب سبليوس ومقدونيوس وأبوليناروس مفندا أراءهم الكفرية كما فل بسيف خطبه حجج الملحدين . وقد قيل عنه انه عندما كان يصلي القداس الإلهي كان يري الشاروبيم علي المذبح . ولما كملت له ثلاث وثلاثون سنة في الأسقفية ، آتي إليه أخوه القديس باسيليوس ليفتقده . لأنه كان قد مرض من كثرة النسك ، فتلقاه بفرح . ولما عزم القديس غريغوريوس ان يقيم القداس ، أخذته غفوة ، وظهرت له السيدة العذراء وقالت له اليوم ستأتي إلينا . وقد تنيح في نفس اليوم ، فصلي عليه أخوه القديس باسيليوس ودفنوه بإكرام جزيل . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة القديسة ايلارية ابنة الملك زينون ( 21 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيحت القديسة البارة إيلارية ابنة الملك زينون الذي كان أرثوذكسيا محبا للكنيسة . ولم يرزق سوي إيلارية وأختا لها اسمها ثاؤبستا ، فهذبهما أبوهما وعلمهما أصول الدين القويم . ونشأت إيلارية علي حب الوحدة وخطر علي بالها فكر الرهبنة ولباس الإسكيم . فخرجت من بلاط أبيها وتزينت بزي الرجال وأتت إلى ديار مصر حيث كان عمرها وقتئذ ثماني عشرة سنة . ومن هناك قصدت برية القديس مقاريوس ، وقابلت رجلا قديسا اسمه الانبا بمويه وعرضت عليه رغبتها في الرهبنة، وترهبت باسم الراهب إيلاري . وبعد ثلاث سنين عرف القديس الانبا بمويه أنها إيلارية ابنة الملك زينون ، فكتم أمرها وجعلها في مغارة وكان يفتقدها من حين لأخر، حيث أقامت خمس عشرة سنة . وإذ لم تظهر لها لحية ، ظن الشيوخ انها خصي فكانوا يدعونها " إيلاري الخصي " . أما أختها ثاؤبستا فقد اعتراها شيطان رديء ، وانفق عليها والدها مالا كثيرا دون جدوي. وأخيرا أيشار عليه رجال بلاطه ان يرسلها إلى شيوخ شيهيت ، لان صيت قداساهم كان قد بلغ كل البلاد الرومانية . فأرسلها مع أحد عظماء المملكة ترافقه حاشية من الجند والخدم ، وسلمه كتابا إلى شيوخ البرية يبثهم آلمه ، ويذكر لها ان الله تعالي قد رزقه ابنتين ، واحدة خرجت ولم تعد ولا يعلم مكانها ولا أخبارها ، والأخرى قد اعتراها شيطان رديء يعذبها دواما . وكان يتمني ان يكون له بها عزاء عن أختها ، ويسألهم الصلاة عليها ليشفيها الرب مما قد ألم بها . فلما وصلت الأميرة بحاشيتها برية شيهيت وقرا الشيوخ كتاب الملك ، وصلوا عليها أياما كثيرة فلم تبرا . وأخيرا قرر رأي الأباء ان يأخذها القديس إيلاري الخصي " إيلارية أختها " ويصلي عليها فامتنع . ولكن الشيوخ ألزموه فأخذها ، وقد عرفت القديسة انها أختها وأما هي فلم تعرفها . فكانت إيلارية تعانق أختها وتقبلها وتخرج فتبكي كثيرا . وبعد ايام قليلة برئت أختها من مرضها فأخذها القديس إلى الشيوخ وقال لهم : بصلواتكم أيها الآباء قد وهبها الله الشفاء . فأعادوها إلى والدها بسلام . فلما وصلت إليه فرح مع كل أهل القصر لعودتها اليهم سالمة ، وشكروا السيد المسيح كثيرا وبعد ذلك سألها : كيف كان حالها في برية شيهيت ؟ فقالت : ان القديس إيلاري الذي شفاها ، ثم حكت له القصة كاملة ، فساورته الشكوك في ذلك الراهب ، وأرسل إلى الشيوخ يطلب إرسال القديس إيلاري الذي أبرا ابنته لينال بركته . ولما أمره الشيوخ بالذهاب إليه بكي بكاء حارا أمام الشيوخ متوسلا إليهم ان يعفوه من الذهاب . فقالوا له هذا ملك بار محب للكنيسة المقدسة ، والواجب يحتم عدم مخالفته كما أوصتنا الكتب . وبعد جهد ذهب إلى الملك فسلم عليه هو ومن معه . ثم اختلي الملك والملكة به وقالا : كيف كنت أيها القديس تعانق الأميرة ؟ فقال لهما الراهب احضروا لي الإنجيل وتعهدا لي أنكما لا تحولا دون عودتي إلى البرية إذا أجبتكما إلى طلبكما . فاحضرا له الإنجيل وتعهدا له كما أراد ، فأجابهما إلى طلبهما ، وعرفهما بنفسه قائلا : انا " ابنتكما أيلارية " ، ثم روت لهما حالها من يوم خروجها إلى تلك اللحظة ، فعلا صوت والديها بالبكاء ، وحدث هرج كثير في القصر ، ومكثت ثلاثة اشهر ، ثم أرادت العودة إلى حيث كانت ، فلم يطلقاها إلا بعد ان ذكرتهما بالعهد الذي قطعاه لها . وكتب الملك إلى والي مصر يأمر ان يرسل إلى البرية كل عام مائة إردب قمح وستمائة قسط زيت وكل ما يحتاج إليه رهبان الدير . وقد اهتم الملك ببناء القلالي كما بني قصرا بديعا بدير القديس مقاريوس . ومنذ ذلك الحين ازداد عدد الرهبان في تلك البرية . أما القديسة إيلارية فقد أقامت بعد عودتها من عند أبيها إلى البرية خمس سنوات ، ثم تنيحت بسلام ، ولم يعلم أحد انها كانت فتاة إلا بعد نياحتها . صلاتها تكون معنا امين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 فبراير 2006)

*22 طــوبة 

نياحة القديس العظيم انبا انطونبوس اب جميع الرهبان ( 22 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 355 م تنيح القديس العظيم كوكب البرية ، وأب جميع الرهبان ، الانبا أنطونيوس . وقد ولد هذا البار سنة 251 في بلد قمن العروس ، من والدين غنيين محبين للكنائس والفقراء ، فربياه في مخافة الله . ولما بلغ عمره عشرين سنة ، مات أبواه فكان عليه ان يعتني بأخته . وحدث انه دخل الكنيسة ذات يوم فسمع قول السيد المسيح " ان أردت ان تكون كاملا فاذهب وبع أملاكك وأعط للفقراء فيكون لك كنز في السماء وتعال اتبعني " . فعاد إلى بيته مصمما علي تنفيذ هذا القول واعتبره موجها إليه ، فاخذ في توزيع أمواله علي الفقراء والمساكين ، وسلم أخته للعذارى ، ولم يكن نظام الرهبنة قد ظهر بعد ، بل كان كل من أراد الوحدة ، يتخذ له مكانا خارج المدينة . وهكذا فعل القديس العظيم أنطونيوس . حيث اعتزل للنسك والعبادة وكان الشيطان يحاربه هناك بالملل والكسل وخيالات النساء ، وكان يتغلب علي هذا كله بقوة السيد المسيح ، وبعد هذا مضي إلى أحد القبور وأقام فيه واغلق بابه عليه . وكان بعض أصدقائه يأتون إليه بما يقتات به . فلما رأي الشيطان نسكه وعبادته الحارة ، حسده وهجم عليه وضربه ضربا موجعا ة تركه طريحا . فلما آتي أصدقاؤه يفتقدونه ، وجدوه علي هذا الحال ، فحملوه إلى الكنيسة ، وإذ وجد نفسه تماثل إلى الشفاء قليلا عاد إلى مكانه الاول . فعاود الشيطان محاربته بأشكال متنوعة في صورة وحوش وذئاب واسود وثعابين وعقارب ، وكان يصور له ان كلا منها يهم ليمزقه . أما القديس فكان يهزا بهم قائلا : لو كان لكم علي سلطان لكان واحد منكم يكفي لمحاربتي . وعند ذلك كانوا يتوارون من أمامه كالدخان ، إذ أعطاه الرب الغلبة علي الشيطان . وكان يترنم بهذا المزمور : " يقوم الله . يتبدد أعداؤه ويهرب مبغضوه من أمام وجهه " . وكان يعد لنفسه من الخبز ما يكفيه ستة اشهر كاملة . ولم يسمح لأحد بالدخول ، بل كان يقف خارجا ويستمع لنصائحه . وقد استمر القديس علي هذا الحال عشرين سنة وهو يتعبد بنسك عظيم . ثم مضي بأمر الرب إلى الفيوم وثبت الاخوة الذين كانوا هناك ثم عاد إلى ديره. وفي زمن الاستشهاد تاق ان يصير شهيدا ، فترك ديره ومضي إلى الإسكندرية ، وكان يفتقد المسجونين علي اسم المسيح ويعزيهم . فلما رأي منه الحاكم المجاهرة بالسيد المسيح وعدم المبالاة ، أمر ان لا يظهر بالمدينة مطلقا . ولكن القديس لم يعبا بالتهديد ، وكان يوجهه ويحاجه ، لعله يسوقه للعذاب والاستشهاد ، ولكن لان الرب حفظه لمنفعة الكثيرين فقد تركه الحاكم وشانه .و بتدبير من الله رجع القديس إلى ديره وكثر الذين يترددون عليه ويسمعون تعاليمه . ورأي ان ذلك يشغله عن العبادة ، فاخذ يتوغل في الصحراء الشرقية ، ومضي مع قوم أعراب إلى داخل البرية علي مسيرة ثلاثة ايام ، حيث وجد عين ماء وبعض النخيل فاختار ذلك الموضع وأقام فيه ، وكان العرب يأتون إليه بالخبز . وكان بالبرية وحوش كثيرة طردها الرب من هناك من اجله . وفي بعض الأيام كان يذهب إلى الدير الخارجي ، ويفتقد الاخوة الذين هناك ثم يعود إلى الدير الداخلي . وبلغ صيته إلى الملك قسطنطين المحب للإله ، فكتب إليه يمتدحه ، ويطلب منه ان يصلي عنه . ففرح الاخوة بكتاب الملك . أما هو فلم يحفل به وقال لهم : هوذا كتب الله ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب توصينا كل يوم ونحن لا نلتفت إليها ، بل نعرض عنها ، وبإلحاح الاخوة عليه قائلين ان الملك قسطنطين محب للكنيسة ، قبل ان يكتب له خطابا باركه فيه ، طالبا سلام المملكة والكنيسة . واعتراه الملل ذات يوم فسمع صوتا يقول له : اخرج خارجا وانظر . فخرج ورأي ملاكا متوشحا بزنار صليب مثال الإسكيم المقدس ، وعلي رأسه قلنسوة ، وهو جالس يضفر ، ثم يقوم ليصلي ، ثم يجلس ليضفر ايضا . وأتاه صوت يقول له : يا أنطونيوس افعل هكذا وأنت تستريح . فاتخذ لنفسه هذا الزي من ذلك الوقت وصار يعمل الضفيرة ولم يعد الملل . وتنبأ عن الاضطهاد الذي يسحل بالكنيسة وتسلط الهراطقة عليها ، ثم أعادتها إلى حالتها الأولى ، وعلي انقضاء الزمان ولما زاره القديس مقاريوس البسه زي الرهبنة وأنباه بما يسكون منه . ولما دنت ايام وفاة القديس الانبا بولا أول السواح ، مضي إليه القديس أنطونيوس ، واهتم به وكفنه بحلة أهداها إليه القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي البابا العشرون. ولما شعر القديس أنطونيوس بقرب نياحته ، أمر أولاده ان يخفوا جسده ، وان يعطوا عكازه لمقاريوس ، والفروة لأثناسيوس ، والملوطة الجلد لسرابيون تلميذه . ثم رقد ممددا علي الأرض واسلم الروح ، فتلقتها صفوف الملائكة والقديسين . وحملتها إلى موضع النياح الدائم . وقد عاش هذا القديس مائة وخمس سنوات ، مجاهدا في سبيل القداسة والطهر . 

صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 فبراير 2006)

*23 طــوبة 

استشهاد القديس تيموثاوس أسقف افسس تلميذ القديس بولس الرسول ( 23 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 97 م استشهد القديس تيموثاؤس الرسول . وقد ولد ببلدة لسترة من أعمال ليكاؤنية بآسيا اصغري من أب يوناني يعبد الكواكب ، وأم يهودية اسمها افنيكي. ولما بشر بولس الرسول في لسترة ، وسمع هذا القديس تعاليمه ، ورأي الآيات التي كان يصنعها الله علي يديه آمن واعتمد ورفض الهة أبيه وترك شريعة أمه . ثم تتلمذ لبولس الرسول وتبعه في أسفاره ، وشاركه في شدائده . وفي سنة 53 م أقامه أسقفا علي أفسس وما جاورها من البلاد . فبشر فيها بالسيد المسيح ورد كثيرين إلى الإيمان وعمدهم . ثم بشر في مدن كثيرة . وكتب إليه الرسول بولس رسالتان الأولى سنة 65 والثانية قبل سنة 97 م بقليل ، يحثه فيهما علي مداومة التعليم ، ويعرفه بما يجب ان يكون عليه الأسقف والقس والشماس والأرملة ، ويحذره من الأنبياء الكذبة ، ويوصيه إلا يضع يده علي أحد بعجلة ، بل بعد الفحص والاختبار ، ودعاه ابنه وحبيبه. وقد أرسل علي يده أربع رسائل : الأولى الرسالة الأولى إلى كورنثوس ، والثانية إلى فيلبي ، والثالثة إلى تسالونيكي والرابعة إلى العبرانيين. وقد رعي هذا القديس رعية المسيح احسن رعاية ، وأنار العقول بتعليمه وتنبيهه وزجره ، وداوم علي تبكيت اليهود واليونانيين ، فحسدوه وتجمعوا عليه وظلوا يضربونه بالعصي حتى مات في أفسس فاخذ المؤمنون جسده ودفنوه . صلاته تكون معنا امين

نياحة البابا كيرلس الرابع ابى الإصلاح ال110 ( 23 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح الاب العظيم الانبا كيرلس الرابع بابا الإسكندرية العاشر بعد المائة . وقد ولد هذا الاب ببلدة الصوامعة الشرقية من أعمال جرجا من أبوين تقيين حوالي سنة 1816 م ، وأسمياه داود باسم جد أبيه ، واعتني والده بتربيته وتعليمه . وفي الثانية والعشرين من عمره قصد دير القديس أنطونيوس لزهده في أباطيل الحياة . وهناك سلك طريق الفضيلة والنسك ، مما جعل القس أثناسيوس القلوصني ، رئيس الدير وقتئذ ان يلبسه ثوب الرهبنة ، فدأب منذ ذلك الحين علي الدرس والمطالعة . وبعد سنتين من ترهبه تنيح رئيس الدير ، فاجمع الرهبان علي اختيار هذا الاب رئيسا ، فرسمه الانبا بطرس الجاولي البابا المئة والتاسع قسا وعينه رئيسا علي الدير ، فاهتم بشئون الدير والرهبان ابلغ اهتمام . وكان حاد الذكاء وعلي قسط وافر من الإلمام بالمسائل الدينية ، ولذلك فانه لما نشب خلاف بين الأحباش في بعض الأمور العقائدية ، استدعاه الاب البطريرك الانبا بطرس الجاولي ، وكلفه بالذهاب إلى البلاد الحبشية لفض هذا النزاع . فقام بمهمته خير قيام . وعاد الاب داود من الحبشة في يوم السبت 13 يوليه من سنة 1853 م وكان قد تنيح البابا بطرس الجاولي في 15 أبريل سنة 1852 م . وعند الشروع في اختيار خلف له ، اختلفت أراء الشعب ، فالبعض اختار الاب داود ، والبعض اختار غيره . ثم استقر الرأي علي رسامته مطرانا عاما سنة 1853 م . واستمر سنة وشهرين ، اظهر خلالها من حسن التصرف ، ما جعله أهلا لأن يقام بطريركا ، فتمت رسامته في 28 بشنس سنة 1571 ش ( 1854 م ) . وقد افرغ قصاري جهده في سبيل تهذيب الشبان وتعليمهم . فقد إنشاء المدرسة القبطية أكبري بالبطريركية ، وفتح مدرسة أخرى في حارة السقايين وشدد في تعليم اللغة القبطية فيهما ، كما اشتري مطبعة كبيرة طبع فيها عدة كتب كنسية . وعموما فان إليه يرجع الفضل في تقدم الأقباط ، وقد هدم كنيسة البطريركية القديمة وشيد غيرها ، ولكنه لم يتمكن من إتمامها لتغيبه في البلاد الحبشية للمرة الثانية . وكان هذا الحبر العظيم عالما شديد الاعتصام بقوانين الكنيسة ، وكان محسنا ذا عناية شديدة بذوي الحاجة ومحبوبا من رعيته ، وتنيح في 23 طوبة سنة 1577ش ( 1861 م ) .

صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 فبراير 2006)

*24 طــوبة 

نياحة القديسة مريم الحبيسة الناسكة ( 24 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيحت القديسة مريم الحبيسة الناسكة. وقد كان والدها من أشراف مدينة الإسكندرية . وطلبها كثيرون من أبناء عظماء المدينة للزواج فلم تقبل ، ولما توفي والدها وزعت كل ما تركاه لها علي الفقراء والمساكين . واحتفظت بجزء يسير منه ، ثم دخلت أحد أديرة العذارى التي بظاهر الإسكندرية ولبست ثوب الرهبنة ، وأجهدت نفسها بعبادات كثيرة مدة خمس عشرة سنة ، ثم لبست الإسكيم المقدس ، واتخذت لها ثوبا من الشعر . ثم استأذنت رئيسة الدير ، وحبست نفسها في قلايتها ، وأغلقت بابها عليها ، وفتحت فيها طاقة صغيرة تتناول منها حاجتها . وقد قضت في هذه القلاية اثنتين وعشرين سنة ، كانت تصوم خلالها يومين يومين ، وفي ايام الاربعين المقدسة كانت تصوم وتفطر كل ثلاثة ايام علي قليل من البقول المبللة. وفي اليوم الحادي عشر من شهر طوبة ، طلبت قليلا من الماء المقدس وغسلت يديها ووجهها ، ثم تناولت من الأسرار الإلهية وشربت من الماء المقدس . ومرضت فلزمت فراشها إلى الحادي والعشرين من شهر طوبة . حيث تناولت الأسرار الإلهية ايضا واستدعت الأم الرئيسة وبقية الأخوات ، وودعتهن علي ان يفتقدنها بعد ثلاثة ايام . فلما كان اليوم الرابع والعشرون من شهر طوبة ، افتقدنها فوجدنها قد تنيحت بسلام . فحملنها إلى الكنيسة وبعد الصلاة عليها وضعنها مع أجساد العذارى القديسات . صلاتها تكون معنا امين.

استشهاد القديس بساده القس ( 24 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القيس بسادي ، وكان أبوه من القدس وأمه من اهريت ، ابنة أحد كهنة الأوثان . وقد آمنت بالسيد المسيح ، ولما طلب ابن كاهن وثني إن يتزوج بها . هربت إلى القيس ، وهناك تزوجت بمزارع ، ورزقهما الله بسادي هذا ، فربياه في خوف الله وحفظ الوصايا . ولما بلغ عمره عشرين سنة توفي والده وترك أموالا كثيرة ، فازداد في عمل البر والصدقة ، إلى ان صدر أمر دقلديانوس بعبادة الأوثان . فانزوي هذا القديس في بيته ملازما العبادة . فناداه صوت من العلاء قائلا : لماذا هذا التواني ؟ فقام مسرعا وتقدم إلى الوالي واعترف قائلا : انا نصراني ، فأمر بتعذيبه بضرب السياط ، وضرب رأسه بالدبابيس وخلع أظافره وغمس أصابعه في الخل والجير . وقضي عدة ايام يتحمل العذابات بصبر ، وكان السيد المسيح يشفيه من جراحاته ، وقد صنع عدة معجزات . ولما ضجر منه الوالي أرسله إلى الفيوم مكبلا ، وهناك أقام طفلا من الموت ، كان قد سقط عليه جدار كبير أثناء وقوفه بجوار حائط . وسمع به أسقف المدينة فاستحضره ورسمه قسا . وعاد فظهر أمام والي الفيوم فعذبه كثيرا ، ثم أرسله إلى الإسكندرية . وهناك استشهد ونال إكليل الشهادة . فاخذ جسده القديس يوليوس الاقفهصي . وكانت أمه حاضرة هناك فسلمه إليها ، وعادت به إلى بلدها اهريت ، وتلقاه أهلها بالفرح ودفنوه بكرامة وبنوا له كنيسة ، واظهر الرب من جسده عجائب كثيرة . 

صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 فبراير 2006)

*25 طــوبة 

نياحة القديس بطرس العابد ( 25 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس بطرس العابد . وكان في أول أمره عشارا ، وكان قاسيا جدا ، لا يعرف الرحمة ، حتى انه لكثرة بخله وشحه لقبوه بعديم الرحمة . فتحنن عليه الرب يسوع ، واحب ان يرده عن أفعاله الذميمة . فأرسل إليه يوما فقيرا يطلب منه شيئا يسيرا . واتفق وصول خادمه وهو يحمل الخبز إليه ، في الوقت الذي كان فيه الفقير أمامه ، فتناول العشار خبزة من علي راس الغلام ، وضرب بها الفقير علي رأسه ، لا علي سبيل الرحمة ، بل علي سبيل الطرد ، حتى لا يعود إليه مرة ثانية . ولما اقبل المساء رأي في نومه رؤيا ، كأنه في اليوم الأخير ، وقد نصب الميزان ، ورأي جماعة تجلبوا بالسواد ، وفي ابشع الصور تقدموا ووضعوا خطاياه وظلمه في كفة الميزان اليسرى . ثم أتت جماعة من ملائكة النور حسني المنظر ، لابسين حللا بيضاء ، ووقفوا بجوار كفة الميزان اليمني . وبدت عليهم الحيرة لأنهم لم يجدوا ما يضعونه فيها . فتقدم أحدهم ووضع الخبزة التي كان قد ضرب به راس الفقير ، وقال ليس لهذا الرجل سوي هذه الخبزة ، عندما استيقظ بطرس من النوم فزعا مرعوبا ، واخذ يندب سوء حظه ، ويلوم نفسه علي ما فرط منه . وبدا ان يكون رحوما متعطفا ، وتناهي في أعمال الرحمة ، حتى كان يجود بالثوب الذي له ، وإذ لم يبق له شئ ترك بلده ومضي فباع نفسه عبدا ودفع الثمن للمساكين . ولما اشتهر أمره هرب من هناك وأتى إلى البرية القديس مقاريوس ، حتى ترهب وتنسك وسار سيرة حسنة مرضية ، أهلته لان يعرف يوم انتقاله . فاستدعي شيوخ الرهبان وودعهم وتنيح بسلام . صلاته تكون معنا امين .

استشهاد القديس اسكلاس المجاهد ( 25 طــوبة)
في هذا اليوم تذكار شهادة القديس المجاهد الانبا اسكلا . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 فبراير 2006)

*26 طــوبة 

استشهاد 49 شهيدا شيوخ شيهات ( 26 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم كان استشهاد التسعة والأربعين قسيسا شيوخ شيهيت ومرتينوس رسول الملك وابنه . وذلك ان الملك ثاؤدسيوس الصغير ابن الملك أركاديوس لم يرزق ولدا . فأرسل إلى شيوخ شيهيت يطلب إليهم ان يسألوا الله لكي يعطيه ابنا . فكتب إليه القديس ايسيذوروس كتابا يعرفه فيه ان الله لم يرد ان يكون له نسل يشترك مع أرباب البدع بعده . فلما قرا الملك كتاب الشيخ شكر الله ، لكن أشار عليه قوم ان يتزوج امرأة أخرى ليرزق منها نسلا يرث الملك من بعده . فأجابهم قائلا : إنني لا افعل شيئا غير ما أمر به شيوخ برية شيهيت . ثم أوفد رسولا من قبله اسمه مرتينوس ليستشيرهم في ذلك . وكان لمرتينوس ولد اسمه ذيوس أتصحبه معه للزيارة والتبرك من الشيوخ . فلما وصلا وقرا الشيوخ كتاب الملك ، وكان القديس ايسيذوروس قد تنيح ، اخذوا الرسول وذهبوا به إلى حيث يوجد جسده ونادوا قائلين يا أبانا قد وصل كتاب من الملك فبماذا نجاوبه . فأجابهم صوت من الجسد الطاهر قائلا : ما قلته قبلا أقوله الآن ، وهو ان الرب لا يرزقه ولدا يشترك مع أرباب البدع حتى ولو تزوج عشر نساء ، فكتب الشيوخ كتابا بذلك للملك . ولما أراد الرسول العودة ، غار البربر علي الدير ، فوقف شيخ عظيم يقال له الانبا يوأنس ونادي الاخوة قائلا هو ذا البربر قد اقبلوا لقتلنا ، فمن أراد الاستشهاد فليقف ، ومن خاف فليلتجئ إلى القصر ، فالتجأ البعض إلى القصر ، وبقي مع الشيخ ثمانية وأربعون ، فذبحهم البربر جميعا ، وكان مرتينوس وانبه منزويان في مكان ، وتطلع الابن إلى فوق فرأي الملائكة يضعون الأكاليل علي رؤوس الشيوخ الذين قتلوا ، فقال لأبيه : ها أنا أرى قوما روحانيين يضعون الأكاليل علي رؤوس الشيوخ فأنا ماض لأخذ لي إكليلا مثلهم ، فأجابه أبوه : وأنا أيضا اذهب معك يا إبني . فعاد الاثنان وظهرا للبربر فقتلوهما ونالا إكليل الشهادة . وبعد ذهاب البربر نزل الرهبان من القصر واخذوا الأجساد ووضعوها في مغارة وصاروا يرتلون ويسبحون أمامها كل ليلة . وجاء قوم من البتانون واخذوا جسد الانبا يوأنس ، وذهبوا به إلى بلدهم . وبعد زمان أعاده الشيوخ إلى مكانه ، وكذلك أتى قوم من الفيوم وسرقوا جسد ذيوس ابن مرتينوس ، وعندما وصلوا به إلى بحيرة الفيوم ، أعاده ملاك الرب إلى حيث جسد أبيه . وقد أراد الأباء عدة مرات نقل جسد الصبي من جوار أبيه فلم يمكنهم . وكانوا لكما نقلوه يعود إلى مكانه . وقد سمع أحد الأباء في رؤيا الليل من يقول سبحان الله . نحن لم نفترق في الجسد ولا عند المسيح ايضا ، فلماذا تفرقون بين أجسادنا ؟ . ولما ازداد الاضطهاد وتوالت الغارات والتخريب في البرية ، نقل الأباء الأجساد إلى مغارة بنوها لهم بجوار كنيسة القديس مقاريوس . وفي زمان الانبا ثاؤدسيوس البابا الثالث والثلاثين بنوا لهم كنيسة . ولما أتى الانبا بنيامين البابا الثامن والثلاثون إلى البرية ، رتب لهم عيدا في الخامس من أمشير وهو يوم نقل أجسادهم إلى هذا الكنيسة . ومع مرور الزمن تهدمت كنيستهم فنقلوهم إلى إحدى القلالي حتى زمان المعلم إبراهيم الجوهري فبني لهم كنيسة حوالي أواخر القرن الثامن عشر للميلاد ونقلوا الأجساد إليها . ولا زالت موجودة إلى اليوم بدير القديس مقاريوس . أما القلاية التي كانوا بها فمعروفة إلى اليوم بقلاية "أهميه ابسيت" ( أي التسعة والأربعين ) صلاتهم تكون معنا امين .

استشهاد القديس بجوش ( 26 طــوبة)
في هذا اليوم تذكار استشهاد القديس بجوش . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة القديسة انسطاسية ( 26 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيحت القديسة أنسطاسية . وهذه كانت من اعرق العائلات بمدينة القسطنطينية . ولأنها كانت جميلة وذات أخلاق حميدة ، فقد طلبها الملك يوستينيانوس ليتزوجها . فأبت ومضت فأعلمت زوجة الملك بذلك . فأرسلتها إلى الإسكندرية علي سفينة خاصة ، وهناك بنت لها ديرا خارج المدينة سمي باسمها . ولما علم الملك بأمرها أرسل في طلبها . فهربت إلى برية شيهيت متشبهة بأحد الأمراء . واجتمعت بالأنبا دانيال قمص البرية وأطلعته علي أمرها . فأتى بها إلى مغارة ، وأمر أحد الشيوخ ان يملا لها جرة ماء مرة كل أسبوع ، ويتركها عند باب المغارة وينصرف . فأقامت علي هذا الحال 28 سنة دون ان يعلم أحد انها امرأة . وكانت تكتب أفكارها علي شقفة من الخزف وتضعها علي باب المغارة ، فيأخذها الشيخ الذي كان يحضر لها الماء دون ان يعرف ما هو مكتوب فيها ويعطيها للقديس دانيال . وفي بعض الأيام أتى بالشقفة إلى الشيخ فلما قراها بكي وقال لتلميذه قم بنا نواري جسد القديس الذي في المغارة التراب . فلما دخلوا إليها وتباركوا من بعضهم . قالت للأنبا دانيال من اجل الله لا تكفني إلا بالذي علي ثم صلت وودعتهم وتنيحت بسلام . فبكيا عليها واهتما بدفنها . فلما تقدم التلميذ ليكفنها عرف انها امرأة فتعجب وسكت . وبعد ان دفناها وعادا إلى مكانهما خر التلميذ أمام القديس دانيال قائلا . من اجل الله يا أبي عرفني الخبر لأني رأيت انها امرأة . فعرفه الشيخ قصتها وأنها من بنات أمراء القسطنطينية ، وكيف انها سلمت نفسها للمسيح ، تاركة مجد هذا العالم الفاني .

صلاتها تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 فبراير 2006)

*27 طــوبة 

استشهاد القديس ابى فام الجندى الاوسيمى ( 27 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس أبى فام الجندي . وقد ولد بأوسيم من أب غني اسمه أنسطاسيوس وأم تقية اسمها سوسنة . فربياه تربية مسيحية ، فشب علي خوف الله والرحمة بالمساكين والمداومة علي الصلاة والصوم . وعرض عليه أبواه الزواج فلم يقبل . ولما ملك دقلديانوس ، وعلم ان هذا القديس لا يبخر للإلهة ، أرسل إلى الوالي أريانوس لتعذيبه ان لم يبخر للإلهة ، فجاء أريانوس إلى أوسيم ولما رأي القديس قال له : السلام لك : فأجابه القديس قائلا : لماذا تتكلم بكلمة السلام ؟ ألا تعلم ان السلام هو للأبرار ، ولا سلام قال الرب للأشرار . فغضب الوالي جدا ثم أخذه إلى قاو ، حيث عذبه عذابا شديدا ، وقطع رأسه فنال إكليل الشهادة . وقد شرف الله هذا القديس بإظهار آيات كثيرة من جسده . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين.

استشهاد القديس سرابيون ( 27 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس سرابيون . كان من أهل بينوسة من أعمال مصر السفلي ، ذا أموال ومقتنيات ، كما كان محبا للصدقة جدا . ولما جاءت ايام الاضطهاد ، وسمع ان أرمانيوس والي الإسكندرية قد وصل إلى الوجه البحري يعذب المسيحيين ، خرج إليه هو وصديق له اسمه ثاؤدورس وأخر من رعاة الدواب اسمه توما ، واعترفوا أمامه بالمسيح فطرحهم في السجن وسمع بذلك أهل بلده فأتوا حاملين السلاح لقتل الوالي وإطلاق القديس ، ولكن القديس منعهم وعرفهم بأنه هو الذي يريد الاستشهاد علي اسم المسيح فانصرفوا . أما الوالي فقد اخذ القديس معه في سفينة إلى الإسكندرية ، وهناك عذبه بالهنبازين ، وألقاه في حفرة مليئة بالنار ، ثم وضعه في أناء به زفت وقطران وأوقدوا تحته النيران . وفي هذا جميعه كان الرب يشفيه ويقيمه سالما . وأخيرا صلبوه واخذوا يضربونه بالنشاب ، فجاء ملاك الرب ، وانزل القديس وصلب الوالي مكانه . فكانوا يضربونه كأنه القديس وهو يصرخ قائلا انا أرمانيوس . فقال له القديس حي هو الرب انك لا تنزل من علي الخشية حتى تخرج الذين في الحبس وتنشر خبرهم . ففعل الوالي كقول القديس وكان عدد الشهداء الذين أخذت رؤوسهم في ذلك اليوم خمسمائة وأربعين نفسا . وبعد ذلك اسند الوالي أمر تعذيب القديس إلى أحد الأمراء الذي يقال له اوريون . فسافر به بحرا إلى بلده . وعند المساء رست السفينة علي إحدى القرى وناموا . وفي الصباح وجد ان المكان الذي رست أمامه هو بلد القديس الذي تعجب من ذلك . فأتاه صوت قائلا هذه بلدك فأخرجوه ، وبعد عذاب كثير قطعوا رأسه المقدس ونال إكليل الشهادة ، وخلع اوريون قميصه ولف به جسد القديس وسلمه لأهله . صلاته تكون معنا امين .

نقل جسد القديس تيموثاؤس تلميذ معلمنا القديس بولس الرسول ( 27 طــوبة)
في هذا اليوم نعيد بتذكار نقل أعضاء القديس تيموثاؤس الرسول من مدينة أفسس إلى مدينة القسطنطينية . وذلك انه لما بني الملك قسطنطين مدينة قسطنطينية . ونقل إليها كثيرا من أجساد القديسين ، وسمع بوجود هذا القديس ، أرسل بعضا من الكهنة ، فحملوه إلى القسطنطينية ، ووضعوه في هيكل الرسل والقديسين . صلاته تكون معنا امين.

تذكار رئيس الملائكة سوريال ( 27 طــوبة)
في هذا اليوم تذكار الملاك الجليل سوريئيل . هذا الذي كان مع عزرا النبي الصديق ، وعرفه الأسرار الخفية . وهو ايضا الشفيع في الخطاة . شفاعته تكون معنا امين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 فبراير 2006)

*28 طــوبة 

استشهاد القديس كاوؤ ( 28 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس كاؤو الذي من بمويه إحدى بلاد الفيوم . وذلك انه في الوقت الذي صدر فيه أمر دقلديانوس بعبادة الأصنام ، كان القديس مقيما في مسكن بناه لنفسه خارج بلده ليتعبد فيه ، فظهر له ملاك الرب في الرؤيا وقال له لماذا أنت جالس هنا والجهاد ميسور ؟ قم الآن وامض إلى اللاهون حيث تجد هناك رسول والي الإسكندرية ، اعترف أمامه باسم السيد المسيح فتنال إكليل الشهادة . فاستيقظ القديس من نومه فرحا ، ومضي إلى اللاهون، فوجد الرسول علي شاطئ البحر الذي لما نظره اعجب بحسن منظر شيبته ، فأكرمه كثيرا ، ثم اخرج من جيبه صنما من ذهب مرصعا بالحجارة الكريمة وقال له هذا هدية الملك إلى والي انصنا . فأخذه القديس في يده وصار يتأمله معجبا بحسن صياغته ، ثم طرحه علي الأرض فتهشم . فغضب رسول الوالي وأمر فربطوه وأخذه معه إلى والي انصنا ، وهناك اعلمه بقضيته . فعذبه الوالي كثيرا ، ثم أرسله إلى والي البهنسا فعذبه هو ايضا . ولما لم يخضع لعبادة الأوثان قطع رأسه فنال إكليل الشهادة . وحضر بعض المؤمنين واخذوا الجسد إلى المكان الذي كان القديس يتعبد فيه حيث دفنوه وبنوا له كنيسة هناك فيما بعد . وقد اظهر الله فيها آيات كثيرة . 

صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

استشهاد القديس أكليمنضس اسقف انقرة ( 28 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس أكليمنضس . وكان ابنا لامرأة مؤمنة اسمها افروسينا من أهل انقورا ، ولما شب قليلا علمته أمه علوم الكنيسة وهذبته بالأدب المسيحية . ولما بلغ من العمر اثنتي عشرة سنة ، سلك طريق الفضيلة ، وبلغ في النسك والعبادة مبلغا عظيما ، فكان لا يأكل سوي البقول ، متشبها في ذلك بالثلاثة الفتية القديسين . ولما رسم شماسا ازداد في طلب العلم ، وكان عليه روح الله فاشتهر أمره وذاع صيته حتى بلغ الملك دقلديانوس ، فاستحضره ولاطفه كثيرا ، ووعده ان يتبناه إذا وافقه علي عبادة الأوثان . وإذ لم يذعن لقوله عذبه بكل أنواع العذاب . ولكن الرب كان يقويه ويفضح بقوته الأعداء . وقد تولي تعذيبه كثيرون ، حتى انه أوقف أمام سبعة مجالس للحكم ، وفي كل مرة كان الرب يقويه ويعزيه . وأخيرا قطعوا رأسه . فنال إكليل الشهادة ، وأخذت جسده سيدة مؤمنة اسمها صوفية ، ودفنته بإكرام جزيل . صلاته تكون معنا امين .

استشهاد القديس فيلياس اسقف تمى الأمديد ( 28 طــوبة)
في هذا اليوم تذكار استشهاد القديس فيلياس اسقف تمى الأمديد . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 فبراير 2006)

*29 طــوبة 

نياحة القديسة اكسانى الرومية ( 29 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيحت القديسة أكساني ، التي كانت من بنات أشراف رومية وأغنيائها وكانت وحيدة لوالديها ، وقد نشأت من صغرها علي مداومة الصوم والصلاة وزيارة المسجونين والتصدق علي المحتاجين . وكانت تزور أديرة العذارى برومية للنسك والعبادة ، وكانت توزع ما تحضره معها علي الفقراء والمساكين ، وتكتفي بطعام الراهبات ، وكانت تلازم قراءة أخبار القديسين وتكثر الطلبة إلى الله ان يجعل لها نصيبا معهم . وحدث ان أحد وزراء رومية خطبها لابنه. فاهتم والدها بالأمر كثيرا واحضر لها احسن الثياب وأغلي الأواني . ولما حان وقت زفافها قالت لامها إنني بعد ان يتم زواجي لا يليق بي ان اذهب لزيارة صديقاتي الراهبات ، فاسمحي لي بان اذهب إليهن الآن لأودعهن . وإذ آذنت لها أسرعت فأخذت بعض حليها واثنتين من جواريها وقصدت شاطئ البحر ، وهناك وجدت سفينة متجهة إلى جزيرة قبرص فاستقلتها . وعند وصولها ذهبت إلى القديس ابيفانيوس وأعلمته بأمرها ، فأشار عليها بان تذهب إلى مدينة الإسكندرية ، فسافرت إلى هناك حيث التقت بالأنبا ثاؤفيلس بابا الإسكندرية الثالث والعشرين ، وأطلعته علي رغبتها في الترهب فوافقها علي ذلك وقص شعرها والبسها لباس الرهبنة . ثم باعت كل ما كان لها من الحلي والثياب وبنت بثمنه كنيسة علي اسم القديس استفانوس رئيس الشمامسة . وأقامت مع جماعة من العذارى الراهبات ، أسكنهن معها الانبا ثاؤفيلس البطريرك . وقد آخذت في ممارسة النسك والجهاد فكانت تعيش علي الخبز وقليل من البقول المبللة ولم تذق طعاما مطهيا ، كما كانت تنام علي الأرض . وقد استمرت في جهادها هذا مدة تزيد عن العشرين سنة . ولما تنيحت اظهر الله آية تدل علي مقدار ما حصلت عليه من النعم السمائية ، وذلك انه ظهر في السماء في نحو نصف النهار صليب من نور تغلب ضوءه علي ضياء الشمس ، وحوله دائرة من النجوم مضيئة كإكليل ، ولم يزل ظاهرا إلى ان تم وضع جسدها مع أجساد الراهبات القديسات ثم غاب . فعلم الناس ان ظهور هذا الصليب كان لإظهار فضلها . وبعد ذلك قصت الجاريتان علي الاب البطريرك أمر سيدتهما ، وكيف عاهدتهما علي إخفاء أمرها ، وان يدعونها أختهن . فتعجب الاب البطريرك من ذلك ومجد الله وكتب سيرتها . 

صلاتها تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة القديس سرياكوس المجاهد ( 29 طــوبة)
في هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة القديس سرياكوس المجاهد . صلاته تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة القديس انبا مينا الناسك ( 29 طــوبة)
في هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة القديس انبا مينا الناسك . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

تذكار الاعياد السيدية الثلاثة البشارة والميلاد والقيامة ( 29 طــوبة)
لا يحتفل بتذكار الاعياد السيدية الثلاثة البشارة والميلاد والقيامة فى شهرى طوبة وأمشير لأنهما يقعان خارج الفترة من البشارة بالحمل الالهى الى الميلاد ، كما أنهما يرمزان للناموس والانبياء ، لذلك الطقس سنوى
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 فبراير 2006)

*30 طــوبة 

استشهاد العذارى بيستيس وهلبيس واغابى وامهن صوفية ( 30 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهدت القديسات العذاري المطوبات بيستس و هلبيس و اغابي و امهن صوفية . التي كانت من عائلة شريفة بانطاكية . و لما رزقت بهؤلاء الثلاث بنات دعتهن بهذه الاسماء : بيستس اي الايمان ، و هلبيس اي الرجاء ، و اغابي اي المحبة . و لما كبرن قليلا مضت بهن الي رومية لتعلمهن العبادة و خوف الله .فبلغ امرهن الي الملك ادريانوس المخالف فامر باحضارهن اليه . فشرعت امهن تعظهن و تصبرهن لكي يثبتن علي الايمان بالسيد المسيح و تقول لهن : اياكن ان تخور عزيمتكن و ييغرنكن مجد هذا العالم الزائل ، فيفوتكن المجد الدائم . اصبرن حتي تصرن مع عريسكن المسيح ، و تدخلن معه النعيم . و كان عمر الكبري اثنتي عشرة سنة ، و الثانية احدي عشرة سنة ، و الصغري تسعة سنين . و لما وصلن الي الملك طلب الي الكبري ان تسجد االوثان و هو يزوجها لاحد عظماء المملكة و ينعم عليها بانعامات جزيلة فلم تمتثل لامره . فامر بضربها بالمطارق و ان تقطع ثدياها و توقد نار تحت اناء به ماء يغلي و توضع فيه ، و كان الرب معها ينقذها و يمنحها القوة و السلام ، فدهش الحاضرون و مجدوا الله ، ثم امر بقطع راسها . و بعد ذلك قدموا له الثانية فامر بضربها كثيرا و وضعها ايضا في الاناء ثم اخرجوها و قطعوا راسها . اما الصغري فقد خشيت امها ان تجزع من العذاب ، فكانت تقويها و تصبرها . فلما امر الملك بان تعصر بالهنبازين ، استغاثت بالسيد المسيح ، فارسل ملاكه و كسره . فامر الملك ان تطرح في النار فصلت و رسمت وجهها بعلامة الصليب و القت بنفسها فيها . فابصر الحاضرون ثلاثة رجال بثياب بيض محيطين بها ، و الاتون كالندي البارد . فتعجبوا و امن كثيرون بالسيد المسيح فامر بقطع رؤوسهم . ثم امر الملك ان توضع في جنبي الفتاة سفافيد محماة في النار ، و كان الرب يقويها فلم تشعر بالم . و اخيرا امر الملك بقطع راسها . ففعلوا كذلك فحملت امهن اجسادهن الي خارج المدينة ، و جلست تبكي عليهن ، وتسالهن ان يطلبن من السيد المسيح ان ياخذ نفسها هي ايضا . فقبل الرب سؤلها و صعدت روحها الي خالقها . فاتي بعض المؤمنين و اخذوا الاجساد و كفنوها و دفنوها باكرام جزيل . اما الملك ادريانوس فقد اصابه الرب بمرض الجدري في عينيه فاعماهما ، و تدود جسمه و مات ميتة شنيعة ، و انتقم الرب منه لاجل العذاري القديسات . 

صلواتهن تكون معنا . و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة البابا مينا الاول ال47 ( 30 طــوبة)
في هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة البابا مينا الاول ال47 . صلاته تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة القديس ابراهيم المتوحد ( 30 طــوبة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح الاب العظيم في القديسين العابد المجاهد إبراهيم المتوحد . كان هذا الاب من مدينة منوف ابنا لأبوين مسيحيين من ذوي الثراء . فلما كبر اشتاق إلى الرهبنة ، فقصد أخميم ، ومن هناك وصل إلى القديس باخوميوس حيث البسه ثياب الرهبنة، فاضني جسده بالنسك والعبادة ، وأقام عنده ثلاثة وعشرين سنة ثم رغب الوحدة في بعض المغارات فسمح له القديس باخوميوس بذلك ، وكان يصنع شباكا لصيد السمك . وكان أحد العلمانيين يأتي إليه ويأخذ عمل يديه ويبيعه ويشتري له فولا ، ويتصدق عنه بالباقي . وأقام علي هذا الحال ست عشرة سنة ، كانت مئونته في كل يوم منها عند المساء ربع قدح فول مبلول مملح . ولان اللباس الذي كان قد خرج به من الدير قد تهرأ ، فانه ستر جسده بقطعة من الخيش . وكان يقصد الدير في كل سنتين أو ثلاث لتناول الأسرار المقدسة . وقد حورب كثيرا من الشياطين في أول سكنه هذا المغارة ، حيث كانوا يزعجونه بأصوات غريبة ، ويفزعونه بخيالات مخيفة . فكان يقوي عليهم ويطردهم . ولما دنت وفاته أرسل الأخ العلماني الذي كان يخدمه إلى الدير يستدعي الاب تادرس تلميذ القديس باخوميوس . فلما حضر إليه ضرب له مطانية وسأله إن يذكره في صلاته . ثم قام وصلي هو والقديس تادرس . ثم رقد متجها إلى الشرق واسلم روحه الطاهرة . ولما أرسل القديس تادرس الخبر إلى الدير حضر الرهبان وحملوه إلى هناك ثم صلوا جميعهم عليه وتباركوا منه ووضعوه مع أجساد القديسين .

صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 فبراير 2006)

*1 أمشـير 

امشير ( 1 أمشـير)
نسبة إلى لشدة الزوابع والأهوية لكثرها وشدتها في هذا الشهر فيقال شيطان الزوابع . 

كان المصريون القدماء يدعوه " شهر النار أو الحرارة الكبيرة " لأنه مخصص لنزول الشمس الكبيرة .

أمثال : أمشير أبو الزعابير ، أمشير أبو الطبل الكبير ، أمشير أبو الزعابير الكثير ، أمشير يقول للزرع سير بلا تعسير ، الصغير يحصل الكبير ، إن هل المشير اعجن من البئر ( تبدأ المياه الجوفية في الدفْ ) ، أمشير يقول لبرمهات 10 منى خد و10 منك هات نطير العجوز بين السافكات ، الاسم لطوبة والفعل لأمشير.

أشهر ما يتميز به خروف أمشير

اجتماع المجمع المسكونى الثانى بالقسطنطينية سنة 381م ( 1 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 381 م اجتمع بمدينة القسطنطينية المئة والخمسون أبا بأمر الملك ثاؤدسيوس الكبير ، لمحاكمة مقدونيوس بطريرك القسطنطينية وسبيليوس وأبوليناريوس المجدفين علي الله الكلمة والروح القدس ، وذلك انه لما ذاع هذا التجديف خشي الأباء علي سلامة الكنيسة ، واعلموا الملك ثاؤدسيوس بهذه الهرطقات . فأمر بعقد مجمع وأرسل إلى كل من الأنبا تيموثاؤس بابا الإسكندرية الثاني والعشرين والأنبا داماسوس بابا رومية والأنبا بطرس بطريرك إنطاكية والأنبا كيرلس بطريرك أورشليم ، فحضروا ومعهم أساقفة كراسيهم ما عدا بابا رومية فانه لم يحضر بنفسه ولكنه أرسل نوابا عنه . ولما اجتمع المجمع المقدس بمدينة القسطنطينية دعوا مقدونيوس وسأله الأنبا تيموثاؤس بابا الإسكندرية ورئيس المجمع قائلا ما هو اعتقادك ؟ فأجاب إن الروح القدس مخلوق كسائر المخلوقات . فقال الأنبا تيموثاؤس إن الروح القدس هو روح الله . فإذا قلنا كزعمك إن روح الله مخلوق فنكون قد قلنا إن حياته مخلوقة ، فهو إذن عديم الحياة بدونها ، ثم نصحه إن يرجع عن سؤ رأيه . ولما رفض قطعه وجرده من رتبته .

ثم سال سبيليوس قائلا وأنت ما هو اعتقادك ؟ فأجاب إن للثالوث ذاتا واحدة وإقنوما واحدا . فقال له الأنبا تيموثاؤس إذا كان الثالوث كما زعمت ، فقد بطل ذكر الثالوث وبطلت أيضا معموديتك لأنها باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس ، ويكون الثالوث علي زعمك تألم ومات ، وبطل قول الإنجيل إن الابن كان قائما في الأردن ، والروح القدس نازلا عليه شبه حمامة ، والآب يناديه من السماء . ثم نصحه إن يرجع عن رأيه الفاسد فلم يقبل فقطعه وجرده من رتبته .

ثم سال أبوليناريوس قائلا وأنت ما هو اعتقادك ؟ فأجاب إن تجسيد الابن كان باتحاده مع الجسد البشري وبدون النفس الناطقة ، لان لاهوته قام مقام النفس والعقل . فقال له الأنبا تيموثاؤس إن الله الكلمة قد اتحد بطبيعتنا لكي يخلصنا ، فان كان باتحاده بالجسد الحيواني فقط ، فهو إذن لم يخلص البشر ، بل الحيوانات ، لان البشر يقومون في يوم البعث بالنفس الناطقة العالقة ، التي معها يكون الخطاب والحساب ، وبها ينالون النعيم أو العذاب . وعلي ذلك قد بطلت منفعة التجسد . وإذا كان هكذا فكيف يقول عن ذاته عز وجل انه إنسان ، إذا كان لم يتحد بالنفس الناطقة العاقلة ؟ ثم نصحه ليرجع عن رأيه الفاسد فلم يقبل فقطعه أيضا كزميليه . أخيرا حرم المجمع الثلاثة ومن يقول بقولهم ، ثم كمل دستور الإيمان الذي وضعه أباء مجمع نيقية حتى قوله الذي ليس لملكه انقضاء ، وبالروح القدس . فزاد عليه أباء مجمع القسطنطينية ما يلي هذا القول إلى آخره وضعوا قوانين لا زالت في أيدي المؤمنين.

صلاة هؤلاء الأباء القديسين تكون معنا آمين .

استشهاد القديس اباديون اسقف انصنا ( 1 أمشـير)
في هذا اليوم تذكار استشهاد القديس اباديون أسقف انصنا . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين .

تكريس كنيسة القديس بطرس خاتم الشهداء بالاسكندرية ( 1 أمشـير)
في هذا اليوم نعيد بتذكار تكريس كنيسة القديس بطرس بابا الإسكندرية السابع عشر وخاتم الشهداء (الذي استشهد بالإسكندرية في أخر ملك دقلديانوس الشرير). وذلك انه لما تولي الملك البار قسطنطين الكبير ، وهدمت البرابي وبنيت الكنائس ، بني المؤمنين هذه الكنيسة غرب الإسكندرية علي اسم القديس بطرس خاتم الشهداء ، ولم تزل قائمة إلى ما بعد تملك العرب مصر حيث هدمت واندثرت .

شفاعته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2006)

2 أمشـير 

نياحة القديس أنبا بولا أول السياح ( 2 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 341 م تنيح القديس العظيم الأنبا بولا أول السواح . كان هذا القديس من الإسكندرية ، وكان له أخ يسمي بطرس ، وبعد وفاة والدهما ، شرعا في قسمة الميراث بينهما ، فلما اخذ أخوه الجزء الأكبر تألم بولس من تصرف أخيه وقال له : لماذا لم تعطني حصتي من ميراث أبى ؟ فأجابه لأنك صبي واخشي إن تبدده ، أما انا فسأحفظه لك . وإذ لم يتفقا ، مضيا للحاكم ليفصل بينهما . وفيما هما ذاهبين ، وجدا جنازة سائرة في الطريق ، فسال بولس أحد المشيعين عن المتوفى ، فقيل له إنه من عظماء هذه المدينة وأغنيائها ، وهوذا قد ترك غناه وماله الكثير ، وها هم يمضون به إلى القبر بثوبه فقط . فتنهد القديس وقال في نفسه : ما لي إذن وأموال هذا العالم الفاني الذي سأتركه وأنا عريان . ثم التفت إلى أخيه وقال له : ارجع بنا يا أخي ، فلست مطالبا إياك بشيء مما لي . وفيما هما عائدين انفصل عنه بولس وسار في طريقه حتى وصل إلى خارج المدينة . فوجد قبرا أقام به ثلاثة ايام يصلي إلى السيد المسيح إن يرشده إلى ما يرضيه . أما أخوه فانه بحث عنه كثيرا ، وإذ لم يقف له علي اثر حزن حزنا عظيما وتأسف علي ما فرط منه .

أما القديس بولس فقد أرسل إليه الرب ملاكا أخرجه من ذلك المكان وسار معه إلى إن آتى إلى البرية الشرقية الداخلية ، وهناك أقام سبعين سنة لم يعاين أثناءها أحدا . وكان يلبس ثوبا من ليف ، وكان الرب يرسل إليه غرابا بنصف خبزة في كل يوم . ولما أراد الرب إظهار قداسته وبره ، أرسل ملاكه إلى الأب العظيم أنطونيوس ، الذي كان يظن انه أول من سكن البرية ، وقال له : يوجد في البرية الداخلية إنسان لا يستحق العالم وطأة قدميه ، وبصلاته ينزل الرب المطر والندي علي الأرض ، ويأتي بالنيل في حينه . فلما سمع أنطونيوس هذا قام لوقته وسار في البرية الداخلية مسافة يوم . فارشده الرب إلى مغارة القديس بولس فدخل إليه وسجد كل منهما للآخر وجلسا يتحدثان بعظائم الأمور . ولما صار المساء أتى الغراب ومعه خبزة كاملة . فقال القديس بولس للقديس أنطونيوس : الآن قد علمت انك من عبيد الله . إن لي اليوم سبعين سنة والرب يرسل لي نصف خبزة كل يوم ، أما اليوم فقد أرسل الرب لك طعامك ، والان أسرع واحضر لي الحلة التي أعطاها قسطنطين الملك لأثناسيوس البطريرك. فمضي إلى البابا أثناسيوس أخذها منه وعاد بها إليه . وفيما هو في الطريق رأي نفس القديس الأنبا بولا والملائكة صاعدين بها . ولما وصل إلى المغارة وجده قد تنيح ، فقبله باكيا ثم كفنه بالحلة واخذ الثوب الليف . ولما أراد مواراة جسده الطاهر تحير كيف يحفر القبر ، وإذا بأسدين يدخلان عليه وصارا يطأطأن بوجهيهما علي جسد القديس ، ويشيران برأسيهما كمن يستأذناه فيما يعملان . فعلم انهما مرسلان من قبل الرب ، فحدد لهما مقدار طول الجسد وعرضه فحفراه بمخالبهما . وحينئذ واري القديس أنطونيوس الجسد المقدس وعاد إلى الأب البطريرك واعلمه بذلك ، فأرسل رجالا ليحملوا الجسد إليه . فقضوا أياما كثيرة يبحثون في الجبل فلم يعرفوا له مكانا ، حتى ظهر القديس للبطريرك في الرؤيا واعلمه إن الرب لم يشأ إظهار جسده فلا تتعب الرجال ، فأرسل واستحضرهم .

أما الثوب الليف فكان يلبسه الأب البطريرك ثلاث مرات في السنة أثناء التقديس . وفي أحد الأيام أراد إن يعرف الناس مقدار قداسة صاحبه فوضعه علي ميت فقام لوقته . وشاعت هذه الأعجوبة في كل ارض مصر والإسكندرية .

صلاته تكون معنا آمين.

نياحة القديس لونجينوس رئيس دير الزجاج ( 2 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس الطاهر الأنبا لونجينوس رئيس دير الزجاج . وكان من أهل قيليقية . ترهب في أحد الأديرة التي كان قد ترهب فيها والده لوقيانوس بعد وفاة زوجته . وحصل بعد نياحة رئيس هذا الدير ، إن أراد الرهبان إقامة القديس لوقيانوس رئيسا عليهم فلم يقبل ، لأنه كان يبغض مجد العالم واخذ ابنه لونجينوس وآتى به إلي الشام وأقاما هناك في كنيسة . وقد اظهر الله فضائلهما بأجراء عدة آيات علي أيديهما ، وخوفا من مجد العالم ، استأذن لونجينوس أباه في الذهاب إلي مصر . ولما وصل قصد دير الزجاج غرب الإسكندرية ، فقبله الرهبان بفرح ، إلي إن تنيح رئيس الدير . ونظرا لما رأوه في القديس لونجينوس من الفضائل والسلوك الحسن فقد أقاموه رئيسا خلفه ، وبعد قليل أتى إليه أبوه لوقيانوس . وكانا يصنعان قلوع المراكب ويقتاتان من عملهما واجري الله علي أيديهما آيات كثيرة . ثم تنيح الأب لوقيانوس بسلام ولحقه ابنه بعد ذلك .

بركة صلاه هذين القديسين تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين .


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2006)

*3 أمشـير 

نياحة القديس يعقوب الراهب ( 3 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح الراهب الناسك القديس يعقوب . هذا الأب كان زاهدا في العالم منذ حداثته . فسكن إحدى المغائر وأقام بها خمس عشرة سنة . وقد اجهد نفسه في أثنائها بالأصوام الطويلة والصلوات المتواترة . ولم يخرج من مغارته طول هذه المدة . فتأمر عليه قوم من اتباع إبليس ، أوعزوا إلى زانية فتزينت وذهبت إليه ، ودخلت المغارة ، وتقدمت منه أخذت تداعبه حتى تستدرجه إلى الخطية ، ولكنه وعظها ، وذكرها بنار جهنم ، وبالعقوبات الدهرية ، فتابت علي يديه . وعادت إلى المدينة تردد الشكر لله ، الذي احسن إليها بالرجوع عن طريق الموت إلى الحياة ، وقد اجري الله علي يديه آيات كثيرة . ولما اكمل جهاده الحسن تنيح بسلام.

صلاته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين .

نياحة القديس هدرا بحاجر بنهدب ( 3 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة القديس هدرا بحاجر بنهدب . صلاته تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين
*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2006)

*4 أمشـير 

استشهاد القديس اغابوس احد السبعين رسولا ( 4 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس أغابوس أحد السبعين رسولا ، الذين اختارهم الرب ليكرزوا أمامه . وكان مع التلاميذ الاثني عشر في علية صهيون ، وامتلأ من مواهب الروح القدس المعزي ، ونال نعمة النبوة ، كما يخبرنا سفر أعمال الرسل بقوله " وبينما نحن مقيمون أياما كثيرة انحدر من اليهودية نبي اسمه أغابوس. فجاء إلينا واخذ منطقة بولس وربط يدي نفسه ورجليه وقال : هذا يقوله الروح القدس " الذي له هذه المنطقة هكذا سيربطه اليهود في أورشليم ويسلمونه إلى أيدي الأمم " . وقد تمت هذه النبوة.

و تنبأ أيضا عن حدوث جوع عظيم بالمسكونة كلها . وقد تم ذلك في ايام كلوديوس قيصر , ثم كرز ببشارة الإنجيل مع الرسل القديسين . وطاف بلادا كثيرة معلما وهاديا حتى رد كثيرين من اليهود واليونانيين إلى معرفة السيد المسيح وطهرهم بالمعمودية المحيية ، فقبض عليه اليهود بأورشليم وضربوه كثيرا ، ثم وضعوا في عنقه حبلا وجروه خارج المدينة حيث رجموه بالحجارة إلى إن اسلم روحه الطاهرة . عند ذلك نزل نور من السماء راه الجمع الحاضر كأنه عمود متصلا بجسده وبالسماء . أبصرت ذلك امرأة يهودية فقالت : حقا إن هذا الرجل بار ، وصاحت بأعلى صوتها قائلة : انا مسيحية مؤمنة باله هذا القديس ، فرجموها أيضا . وتنيحت ودفنت معه في مقبرة واحدة .

صلاتهما تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2006)

*5 أمشـير 

نقل اعضاء 49 شيوخ شيهيت ( 5 أمشـير)
في هذا اليوم نعيد بتذكار نقل أجساد الأباء الأطهار القديسين شيوخ برية شيهيت التسعة والأربعين إلى كنيستهم بدير القديس مقاريوس

نياحة البابا اغربيينوس (10) ( 5 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 181 م تنيح الأب القديس الأنبا إغربينوس بابا الإسكندرية العاشر . كان هذا الأب قديسا طاهرا خائفا الله، فرسموه قسا علي كنيسة الإسكندرية . ولما تنيح الأب كلاديانوس البابا التاسع اختير هذا القديس من شعب المدينة الاكليروس بطريركا . فتولي بنعمة الله الخلافة علي الكرسي الرسولي ، وسار سيرا رسوليا ، وكرزا ومعلما الناس أصول الإيمان وشرائعه المحيية . مهتما بكل قواه في حراسة الرعية معلما ومصليا عن جميعهم . لم تقتن ذهبا ولا فضة ، إلا ما كان ضروريا لسد حاجته فقط . واكمل في الجهاد اثنتي عشرة سنة وتنيح بسلام . صلاته تكون معنا آمين.

نياحة القديس بيشاى صاحب الدير الاحمر ( 5 أمشـير)
في هذا اليوم نعيد بتذكار القديسين الأنبا بيشاي صاحب دير أخميم و الأنبا ابانوب صاحب المروحة الذهب. صلاتهما تكون معنا آمين.

نياحة القديس ابللو رفيق القديس ابيب ( 5 أمشـير)
في هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة القديس ابللو رفيق الانبا ابيب صلاته تكون معنا امين.

نياحة القديس ابوليدس بابا روما ( 5 أمشـير)
في هذا اليوم تعيد الكنيسة بتذكار ظهور جسد القديس أبوليدس بابا رومية . كان هذا القديس رجلا فاضلا وكاملا في جيله ، فاختاروه لكرسي رومية بعد الأب اوجيوس . وكان ذلك في أول سنة من جلوس القديس الأنبا كلاديانوس البابا التاسع علي كرسي الإسكندرية. وكان مداوما علي تعليم شعبه وحراسته من الآراء الوثنية ، مثبتا إياهم علي الإيمان بالسيد المسيح ، فبلغ خبره مسامع الملك الكافر قلوديوس قيصر ، فقبض عليه وضربه ضربا مؤلما ، وأخيرا ربط في قدمه حجرا ثقيلا وطرحه في البحر في اليوم الخامس من أمشير. ولما كان الغد وجد أحد المؤمنين جسد القديس عائما علي وجه الماء ، والحجر مربوطا في قدمه . فأخذه إلى منزله وكفنه وذاع هذا الخبر في مدينة رومية وسائر البلاد التابعة لها ، حتى وصل إلى القيصر فطلب الجسد ولكن الرجل أخفاه ولم يظهره . ولهذا الأب تعاليم كثيرة بعضها عن الاعتقاد وعن التجسد وبعضها عظات لتقويم السيرة . ووضع أيضا ثمانية وثلاثين قانونا. صلاته تكون معنا آمين.
*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2006)

*6 أمشـير 

استشهاد القديسين اباكير ويوحنا والثلاثة عذارى وامهن ( 6 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديسون اباكير ويوحنا والثلاث عذارى، ثاؤذورا التي تفسيرها عطية الله ، وثاؤبستي التي تفسيرها أمانة الله ، وثاؤذكسيا التي تفسيرها مجد الله . وأمهن أثناسيا التي تفسيرها غير المائتة. وذلك إن القديس اباكير كان راهبا متعبدا منذ حداثته وكان القديس يوحنا جنديا من خاصة الملك . وقد تركا الإسكندرية وطنهما الأصلي وأقاما في إنطاكية . ولما أثار الملك دقلديانوس الاضطهاد علي المسيحيين ، اعترفا مع العذارى وأمهن أمامه بالسيد المسيح. وإذ عرف انهم من الإسكندرية أمر بإعادتهم إليها . فلما وصلوا إلى هناك قدموهم إلى الوالي فاعترفوا بالسيد المسيح فأمر بقطع رؤوسهم . وكانت القديسة أثناسيا تثبت بناتها وتصبرهن وتعرفهن بانهن اذا استشهدن يصرن عرائس المسيح . وهكذا قطعوا رؤوسهن اولا ثم امهن فالقديسين اباكير ويوحنا . وبعد ذلك طرحوا أجسادهم للوحوش وطيور السماء . ولكن بعض المؤمنين أتوا واخذوا الأجساد ليلا ووضعوها في تابوت .

صلاتهم تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين.

نياحة البابا مرقس الرابع (84) ( 6 أمشـير)
في هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة البابا مرقس الرابع (84) . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين .

نياحة القديس زانوفيوس ( 6 أمشـير)
في هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة القديس زانوفيوس . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2006)

*7 أمشـير 

نياحة البابا الكسندروس 43 ( 7 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 715 م تنيح الأب القديس ألكسندروس الثاني بابا الإسكندرية الثالث والأربعين . كان هذا القديس من أهل بنا . وترهب بدير الباتيرون أي دير الأباء . وهو الذي كان معروفا بدير الزجاج الكائن غرب الإسكندرية. ونظرا لتقواه وعلمه اختير لكرسي البطريركية . وقد نالته في مدة رئاسته شدائد كثيرة . وكان معاصرا للخليفة الوليد بن عبد الملك الذي لما تولي الخلافة عين أخاه عبد الله واليا علي مصر سنة 698 م فأساء عبد الله معاملة المسيحيين . وصادر رهبان برية شيهيت وبلغ به شره انه دخل يوما ديرا قبلي مصر حيث ابصر أيقونة العذراء مريم والدة الإله . ولما سال عنها وقيل له إنها صورة العذراء مريم أم المسيح مخلص العالم . بصق علي الصورة قائلا: إن عشت فسأبيد النصارى ثم جدف علي السيد المسيح أيضا. فلما صار الليل رأى في نومه ما أزعجه وادخل الرجفة إلى قلبه , فكتب يخبر أخاه قائلا إنني تألمت البارحة إذ رأبت رجلا جالسا علي منبر عظيم ووجهه يشرق اكثر من الشمس , وحوله ربوات حاملين سلاحا , وكنت انا وأنت مربوطين ومطروحين خلفه فلما سالت من هذا ؟ قيل لي هذا يسوع المسيح ملك النصارى الذي هزات به بالأمس . ثم أتاني واحد من حاملي السلاح فطعنني بحربة في جنبي . فحزن أخوه جدا من تلك الرؤيا . أما عبد الله هذا فانه أصيب بحمي شديدة ومات في تلك الليلة . وبعد أربعين يوما مات أخوه الوليد أيضا.

و في سنة 701 م تولي أخر مكانه وحذا حذوه فأساء إلى المسيحيين وقبض علي القديس ألكسندروس وظل يعذبه إلى إن جمع له من المؤمنين ثلاثة آلاف دينار فأهلكه الله سريعا. وقام بعده وال آخر اشر منه فقبض وزيره علي الأب البطريرك وطلب منه ثلاثة آلاف دينار. فاعتذر إليه الأب قائلا إن المال الذي قدمه لسلفه ، جمع بعضه من المؤمنين والبعض الآخر استدانه فلم يقبل الوالي منه هذا القول وأخيرا طلب الأب منه مهلة فأمهله ، فمضي إلى الصعيد لجمعها من صدقات المؤمنين وفي أثناء تجوله حدث إن راهبا سائحا أمر اثنين من تلاميذه الرهبان بحفر مغارة وفيما كانا يحفران وجدا خمسة أكواب من نحاس مملوءة ذهبا . فاحتفظا بواحد منها واعطبا السائح الأربعة . فأرسلها هذا إلى الأب البطريرك , أما التلميذان فأخذا الذهب ومضيا إلى العالم وتركا الرهبنة وتزوجا واقتنيا الجواري والعبيد والمواشي . وعلم بهما الوالي فاستدعاهما إليه وهددهما فاخبراه بأمر الخمسة الأكواب وإن أربعة منها أخذها الأب البطريرك , فأسرع توا إلى الدار البطريركية ونهب ما وجده من أواني الكنائس ثم قبض علي الأب البطريرك أهانه وأودعه السجن . وطالبه بالأكواب وبالثلاثة آلاف دينار ولم يطلقه حتى دفعها. 

و بعد ذلك بقليل مات هذا الوالي وقام بعده وال آخر اشر منه إذ انه كلف المؤمنين إن يرسموا علي أيديهم عوض علامة الصليب المجيد . اسم الوحش الذي تنبأ عنه يوحنا الثاؤلوغوس أمر إن يكون هذا في سائر البلاد . وطلب من الأب البطريرك إن يرسم هو أيضا علي يده هذه العلامة فأبى ، وإذ أصر رجاه الأب إن يمهله ثلاثة ايام ثم مضي إلى قلايته وسال الرب يسوع إن لا يتخلي عنه حتى لا يقع في هذه التجربة . فسمع الرب صلاته وافتقده بمرض بسيط فذهب واستأذن الوالي في الذهاب إلى الإسكندرية فلم يسمح له ، ظنا منه انه إنما يتمارض ليعفي من الوشم . وبعد ذلك ألهمه الرب انه بعد أربعة ايام يتنيح فابلغ ذلك إلى تلاميذه وطلب منهم أعداد مركبة لحمل جسده ودفنه جوار أجساد الأباء القديسين. ثم تنيح بسلام فحملوا جسده ونقلوه كما طلب.

و في زمن هذا الأب كان للملكية بمصر بطريرك يسمي أنسطاسيوس وقد أثار عليه غضب شعبه لمسالمته للأرثوذكسيين ومحبته لهم , فتركهم وجاء إلى البابا ألكسندروس واعترف أمامه بالإيمان الأرثوذكسي فأكرمه البابا ألكسندروس إكراما كثيرا وأراد إن يسلم إليه شئون البطريركية وينفرد هو للعبادة في أحد الأديرة , فأبى الأب أنسطاسيوس وقال له لو كنت ارغب في البطريركية لبقيت هناك فقد كنت بطريركا ولكني أريد إن اكون لك تلميذا . وأخيرا قبل إن يتسلم إحدى الاسقفيات فرعي الرعية التي أؤتمن عليها احسن رعاية. وقد أقام الأب ألكسندروس علي الكرسي البطريركي 24 سنة و9 اشهر . صلاته تكون معنا آمين .

نياحة البابا ثيؤدوروس 45 ( 7 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 728 م تنيح الأب القديس ثاؤذورس بابا الإسكندرية الخامس والأربعون وكان هذا الأب راهبا بدير عند مريوط يعرف بدير طنبورة تحت إرشاد وتدبير شيخ فاضل قديس يدعي يوأنس. وقد أوحى إليه من الروح القدس إن تلميذه تادرس سيصير يوما ما بطريركا. فاخبر من يهمهم الأمر ومن يلوذون به بهذا. وكان تادرس مجاهدا في عبادته كاملا في إتضاعه ووداعته . فاختير بإرادة الله للبطريركية فرعي رعية السيد المسيح افضل رعاية . وكان مداوما علي القراءة ووعظ شعبه في اغلب الأيام خصوصا ايام الآحاد والأعياد . واكمل علي الكرسي المرقسي اثنتي عشرة سنة وتنيح بسلام . صلاته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2006)

* أمشـير 

دخول السيد المسيح الى الهيكل سن اربعين يوما ( 8 أمشـير)
في هذا اليوم نعيد بتذكار دخول السيد المسيح إلى الهيكل. بعد أربعين يوما من ميلاده المجيد ، حيث قدمه يوسف الصديق والعذراء والدته ، ليكملا ما فرضته الشريعة الموسوية علي شعب إسرائيل . ويقول لوقا البشير انه عندما قدمه أبواه ليصنعا له حسب عادة الناموس ، أخذه سمعان الشيخ علي ذراعيه وبارك الله قائلا " الآن تطلق عبدك يا سيد حسب قولك بسلام ".

أما سمعان هذا فهو أحد السبعين شيخا الذين ترجموا التوراة من العبرانية إلى اليونانية . وذلك انه لما ملك بطليموس الملقب بالغالب حوالي سنة 269 قبل الميلاد . أرسل بتدبير من الله إلى أورشليم ، واستحضر سبعين رجلا من أحبار اليهود وعلمائهم ، وأمرهم إن يترجموا له التوراة من العبرانية إلى اليونانية ثم عزل كل اثنين منهم في مكان خاص لكي لا يتفقوا علي ترجمة واحدة ، وليضمن نسخة صحيحة بعد مقارنة هذه الترجمات . وكان سمعان الشيخ من بينهم وحدث انه لما وصل إلى ترجمة قول اشعياء النبي " هو ذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا " خشي إن يكتب " عذراء تحبل " فيهزا به الملك فأراد إن يكتب كلمة " فتاة " عوض كلمة عذراء ولما تألم في داخله لهذه الترجمة غير الصحيحة ، أعلن له الله في رؤيا انه لا يري الموت قبل إن يري مسيح الرب المولود من العذراء . وقد تم ذلك وعاش هذا البار نحو ثلاثمائة سنة حيث ولد السد المسيح . وكان بصره قد كف فلما حمل الصبي علي ذراعيه ابصر واعلمه الروح القدس إن هذا هو الذي كنت تنتظره " فبارك الله وقال الآن تطلق عبدك يا سيد حسب قولك بسلام . لان عيني قد أبصرتا خلاصك . الذي أعددته قدام وجه جميع الشعوب . نور إعلان للأمم ومجدا لشعبك إسرائيل " . 

بركة صلاة هذا البار تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين .

ملحوظة علي طقس اليوم : 

+ إذا وقع العيد في صوم نينوي أو في الصوم الكبير أو يوم أحد تقرأ فصول العيد.

+ تعمل الدورة بعد إنجيل القداس ويلف الإنجيل بستر حرير ابيض ويزف 3 مرات في الهيكل .

نياحة القديس سمعان الشيخ ( 8 أمشـير)
في هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة القديس سمعان الشيخ . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2006)

*9 أمشـير 

نياحة القديس برسوما أب رهبان السريان ( 9 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 458 م تنيح الأب المغبوط الأنبا برسوما أب رهبان السريان . وكان أبوه من ساموساط ، وتنبأ عنه رجل قديس قبل ولادته قائلا لوالديه سيخرج منكما ثمر صالح وينتشر ذكره في الأرض . وقد تم هذا القول إذ انه عندما شب برسوما قليلا ترك أبويه وقصد نهر الفرات حيث أقام زمانا عند رجل قديس يدعي إبراهيم . وبعد ذلك انفرد في الجبل , فاجتمع حوله تلاميذ كثيرون . وكان يصوم أسبوعا أسبوعا . وقد اجري الله علي يديه أيات كثيرة . وحدث في بعض الأيام غلاء في تلك البلاد ، فعرفه الرب بصلاته . وكان معاصرا للقديس سمعان العمودي ، الذي لما علم به زاره وتبارك الاثنان من بعضهما . وقد اشتهر بمقاومته لشيعة نسطوريوس . وشهد مجمع أفسس بدعوة من الملك ثاؤدسيوس الصغير الذي أكرمه كثيرا ، بعد إن يسعى به البعض إليه بأنه يعيش ببذخ ، وإذ استدعاه ورأي صلاحه ة تقشفه ، وكذب المتقولين عليه ، أعاده إلى ديره بالإكرام والإجلال . ولما جمع مرقيان الملك المجمع الخلقدوني ، طلب الأباء من الملك إلا يدعي برسوما إلى المجمع لعلمهم بالنعمة التي فيه . ولما قرر المجمع القول بالطبيعيتين ، قاوم القديس برسوما هذه التعاليم الباطلة فنالته شدائد كثيرة من شيعة الخلقيدونيين . وبعد ذلك لما أراد الرب إن ينقله من هذا العالم أرسل إليه ملاكه يعرفه انه لم يبق له إلا أربعة ايام ، فأوصى تلاميذه إن يذهبوا إلى بعض البلاد المجاورة ، ويثبتوا أهلها علي الإيمان الأرثوذكسي ، ثم باركهم وتنيح بسلام . وقد ظهر وقت نياحته عمود نور قائم علي باب قلايته ، أبصره المؤمنون من بعد ، فأتوا ووجدوه قد تنيح ، فتباركوا منه ودفنوه بإكرام . صلاته تكون معنا آمين .

استشهاد القديس بولس السريانى ( 9 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس بولس السرياني ، الذي ولد بمدينة الإسكندرية من أبوين سرياني الجنس ، ثم شكنا في مدينة الاشمونين ، واقتنيا أموالا كثيرة عن طريق التجارة ، وسمع القديس بولس بتعذيب الولاة للمسيحيين . فلما توفي أبواه . وزع الأموال علي المساكين وصلي إلى الله إن يهديه إلى الطريق الذي يرضيه . فأرسل له ملاكه سوريئيل وقال له : قد رسم لي الرب إن اكون معك وأقويك فلا تخف . فقام وأتى إلى والي انصنا واعترف أمامه بالسيد المسيح ، فأمر بان يعري من ثيابه . ويضرب بالسياط ، ثم توضع مشاعل في جنبيه . فلم يخف . ثم حاول إغراءه بالمال فقال له : قد ترك لي أبواي كثيرا من الذهب والفضة فلم التفت إليها حبا في الرب يسوع المسيح ، فكيف انظر إلى مالك الآن ؟ فغضب الوالي وعذبه بكل أنواع العذاب . فجاء إليه الملاك سوريئيل وشفاه وعزاه وقواه . وبعد ذلك أمر الوالي إن يطلقوا عليه حيات سامة فلم تؤذه . ولما مضي الوالي إلى الإسكندرية ، آخذه معه إلى هناك وأودعه في السجن ، حيث التقي بصديقيه القديسين الأنبا إيسى وتكله أخته ، فصافحهما وابتهجت أرواحها . وأوحى إليه الرب انه سيستشهد في هذه المدينة . ولما عزم الوالي علي العودة أمر فقطعوا راس القديس بولس علي شاطئ البحر . فأتى قوم من المؤمنين واخذوا جسده وكفنوه وحفظوه عندهم . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين .

استشهاد القديس سمعان ( 9 أمشـير)
في هذا اليوم تذكار استشهاد القديس سمعان . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2006)

*10 أمشـير 

استشهاد القديس يعقوب الرسول ( 10 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس يعقوب الرسول ابن حلفا . وذلك انه بعدما نادي بالبشري في بلاد كثيرة عاد إلى أورشليم ، ودخل هيكل اليهود ، وكرز بالإنجيل جهارا ، وبالإيمان بالسيد المسيح وقيامة الأموات . فاختطفه اليهود وأتوا به إلى اكلوديوس نائب ملك رومية وقالوا له إن هذا يبشر بملك أخر غير قيصر ، فأمر إن يرجم بالحجارة فرجموه حتى تنيح بسلام فاخذ قوم من المؤمنين جسده ودفنوه بجانب الهيكل. صلاته تكون معنا آمين.

استشهاد القديس فيلو أسقف فارس ( 10 أمشـير)
في هذا اليوم تذكار القديس الجليل فيلو أسقف فارس ، الذي استشهد علي يد ملك الفرس لأنه لم يقبل إن يعبد النار أو يسجد للشمس . فعذبوه بكل أنواع العذاب وأخيرا قطعوا رأسه بحد السيف . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين .

استشهاد القديس يسطس بن نوماريوس ( 10 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس يسطس ابن الملك نورماريوس . وذلك انه لما عاد من الحرب ، وجد إن دقلديانوس قد تزوج أخته وصار ملكا ، وانه قد ارتد عن الإيمان بالسيد المسيح فعز عليه ذلك كثيرا. ولما اجتمع وجوه المملكة وأكابرها لتجلسه ملكا عوض أبيه ، لم يقبل مفضلا المملكة السمائية علي الأرضية. وتقدم إلى دقلديانوس واعترف أمامه باسم المسيح فأرسله هو أبالي ابنه وثاؤكليا زوجته إلى والي الإسكندرية ، وأمره إن يلاطفهم أولا ، وإن لم يذعنوا يقطعوا رؤوسهم . فلما وصلوا الإسكندرية ومعهم بعض من غلمانهم ، قابلهم الوالي بلطف ، وإذ لم يستطع تحويلهم عن الإيمان بالمسيح له المجد أرسل يسطس إلى انصنا ، أبالي إلى بسطة . وثاؤكليا زوجته إلى صا . وقد اخذ كل منهم غلاما معه ، حتى إذا اكمل جهاده يهتم بجسده . فعذبوهم وقطعوا رؤوسهم فنالوا إكليل الشهادة . صلاتهم تكون معنا آمين.

استشهاد القديس ايسيذورس الفرمى ( 10 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس الناسك العالم الأنبا ايسيذوروس الفرمي . كان أبواه من أغنياء مصر ووجوهها ، وكان قريبا للقديسين ثاؤفيلس وكيرلس باباوي الإسكندرية ، ولم يكن له اخوة سواه ، فأدباه بكل أدب وعلماه كتب الكنيسة . ثم تعلم اللغة اليونانية وأتقنها وبرع فيها حتى فاق كثيرين . وكان مع ذلك ناسكا متواضعا . ولما علم إن أهل البلاد والأساقفة عازمين عل تقدمته بطريركا علي الكرسي المرقسي ، هرب ليلا إلى جبل الفرما وترهب في دير هناك ، ثم انتقل منه إلى مغارة صغيرة ، أقام بها وحده عدة سنوات . وقد وضع في أثنائها عدة كتب أكثرها عن الملوك والرؤساء, وشرح كتبا كثيرة من العهدين القديم والجديد . وقد وجد في بعض كتب السير إن عدد الرسائل التي أرسلها إلى البطاركة والأساقفة وغيرهم يبلغ ثماني عشرة آلف رسالة . وكانت مواهب الروح القدس تتدفق عليه . ولما وصل إلى شيخوخة صالحة مرضية انتقل إلى الرب صلاته تكون معنا آمين .

نوة الشمس الصغرى شمالية غربية ممطرة 3 ايام ( 10 أمشـير)
النوات

في اشهر الشتاء تتعرض الأجزاء المطلة علي البحر المتوسط لظاهرة تولد الانخفاضات الجوية الإعصارية التي تميز الأحوال المناخية في إقليم البحر المتوسط وتعرف في الإسكندرية باسم النوات. 

النوات :

هي اضطرابات جوية تنشأ عنها دوامة هوائية دائرية أو بيضاوية ذات ضغط منخفض وسط مساحة ضغطها مرتفع وتندفع فيها الرياح علي شكل حلزوني نحو مركز منخفض بحيث يكون سيرها ضد اتجاه عقارب الساعة .
*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2006)

*11 أمشـير 

نياحة البابا يوأنس الثالث عشر ال94 ( 11 أمشـير)
في هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة البابا يؤنس الثالث عشر ال94 . صلاته تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين .

استشهاد القديس فابيانوس بابا روما ( 11 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس فابيانوس بابا رومية ، وكان هذا الأب عالما صالحا مجاهدا . فقدم بطريركا علي مدينة رومية ، فاخذ يعلم شعبه ويقوده في طريق الكمال. وحدث إن داكيوس القائد قام علي فيلبس الملك وقتله وجلس مكانه ، وأثار علي المؤمنين اضطهادا شديدا ، واستشهد علي يديه كثيرون. وقد شيد هذا الكافر هيكلا عظيما وسط مدينة أفسس وأقام فيه أصناما كان يقدم لها الذبائح . ثم أمر بقتل من لا يذبح لها . فلما بلغه إن القديس فابيانوس يعطل عبادة الأصنام بتعاليمه للمؤمنين وتثبيتهم علي الإيمان ، استحضره بأفسس وطلب منه إن يقدم الذبيحة للأصنام فلم يقبل بل سخر بأصنامه . فعاقبه بعقوبات شديدة مدة كاملة ، وأخيرا قتله بالسيف فنال إكليل الشهادة . وقد أقام هذا البابا علي الكرسي اثنتي عشرة سنة قضي شطرا كبيرا منها في هدوء وإطمئنان . صلاته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2006)

*12 أمشـير 

التذكار الشهري لرئيس الملائكة الجليل ميخائيل ( 12 أمشـير)
فى مثل هذا اليوم تحتفل الكنيسة بتذكار رئيس جند السماء الملاك الجليل ميخائيل الشفيع فى جنس البشر. شفاعته تكون معنا . آمين.

جلاسيوس الناسك ( 12 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح الأب الناسك المجاهد القديس جلاسيوس ، وقد ولد من أبوين مسيحيين ، فربياه تربية مسيحية ، وعلماه علوم الكنيسة ، ثم قدماه شماسا . فاجهد نفسه في طاعة المسيح وحمل نيره ، وذهب فترهب في برية شيهيت . وبعد زمن رسم قسا فأرشده ملاك الرب إلى مكان بعيد وهناك جمع حوله جماعة من الرهبان ، فكان لهم خير مثال ، وكان يعد نفسه كواحد منهم . وقد تناهي في الصبر وطول الاناة ، حتى أمكنه نسخ الكتاب المقدس ، ووضعه في الكنيسة ليقرا فيه من يشاء من الرهبان . وحدث إن زاره مرة رجل غريب وسرق هذا الكتاب وعرضه للبيع فاشتراه أحد الأشخاص ، وأراد إن يعرف قيمته فذهب به إلى القديس جلاسيوس وأراه إياه فعرف انه كتابه . فقال له بكم باعك صاحبه ؟ فقال بستة عشرة دينارا . فقال له انه رخيص فاشتراه وعاد به إلى منزله . ولما جاء البائع لأخذ ثمنه قال له : أنني عرضته علي الأب جلاسيوس فقال إن الثمن كثير . فقال له : أما قال لك شيئا أخر . فقال لا فقال : إنني لا أريد بيعه . ثم اخذ الكتاب وتوجه به إلى الأب جلاسيوس وقدمه له باكيا نادما علي فعله فلم يقبله منه ، وبعد إلحاح شديد ودموع كثيرة ، قبل إن يسترده . وقد منحه الله نعمة عمل المعجزات ، منها انه اهدي إلى الدير في أحد الأيام مقدارا من السمك . وبعد طهيه وضعه الطباخ في المطبخ ووكل بحراسته أحد الغلمان وهذا أكل منه جزءا كبيرا . فلما عرف الطباخ ذلك غضب علي غلامه لآته أكل منه قبل وقت الأكل وقبل إن يباركه الشيوخ ، وضربه ضربة أصابت منه مقتلا ، فذعر الطباخ وذهب إلى القديس جلاسيوس واخبره بما جري منه ، فقال له خذه وضعه بالكنيسة أمام الهيكل واتركه . ثم جاء الشيخ والرهبان إلى الكنيسة وصلوا صلاة الغروب ، وبعد ذلك خرج الشيخ من الكنيسة فقام الغلام وتبعه ، ولم يعلم أحد من الرهبان بهذا إلا بعد نياحته . ولما اكمل هذا الأب حياته بشيخوخة صالحة أراد الرب إن يريحه من أتعاب هذا العالم فتنيح تاركا هذا التذكار الحسن. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين.
*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2006)

*13 أمشـير 

استشهاد القديس سرجيوس الاتربى وابية وامة وكثيرين معه. ( 13 أمشـير)
في هذا اليوم تذكار استشهاد القديس سرجيوس الأتربي وأبية وأمة وكثيرين معه. . صلاتهم تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين .

نياحة البابا تيموثاوس الثالث بابا الاسكندرية الثاني و الثلاثون ( 13 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 528 م تنيح الاب القديس الانبا تيموثاوس الثالث بابا الاسكندرية الثاني و الثلاثون و كان جلوسه علي الكرسي الرسولي سنة 511 م و قد نالت هذا الاب شدائد كثيرة بسبب المحافظة علي الايمان المستقيم. و حضر في ايامه القديس ساويرس بطريرك انطاكية الي الديار المصرية هربا من الاضطهاد . و تجول الاثنان في البلاد و الاديرة يثبتان الشعب علي المعتقد الارثوذكسي و لانه لم يوافق الملك مرقيان علي قوانين المجمع الخليقدوني فقد نفاه عن كرسيه و في يوم نفيه عارض المؤمنين في تنفيذ الامر فقتل منهم بامر الملك نحو مئتي الف نفس . و قد تنيح هذا الاب في المنفي هو و القديس ساويرس الانطاكي بعد إن اقام علي الكرسي المرقسي 17 سنة صلاته تكون معنا . و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2006)

*14 أمشـير 

نياحة القديس ساويرس بطريرك انطاكية ( 14 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 538 م تنيح الأب القديس ساويرس بطريرك إنطاكية الذي كان من أسيا الصغرى وكان جده يسمي ساويرس وقد رأي في رؤيا من يقول له : إن الولد الذي لابنك سيثبت الأرثوذكسية ، ويدعي اسمه علي اسمك ولما رزق ابنه هذا القديس اسماه ساويرس فتعلم الحكمة اليونانية ثم العلوم الكنسية وفيما هو سائر خارج المدينة إذ بقديس حبيس يخرج من مغارته ويصيح به قائلا : مرحبا بك يا ساويرس معلم الأرثوذكسية وبطريرك إنطاكية . فتعجب ساويرس كيف يدعوه باسمه وهو لم يعرفه ، وكيف علم بما سيكون منه . وقد نما ساويرس في الفضيلة وترهب بدير القديس رومانوس وذراع بره ونسكه . فلما تنيح بطريرك إنطاكية اتفق رأي الأساقفة علي تقدمه بطريركا علي المدينة وذلك سنة 512 م فاستضاءت الكنيسة بتعاليمه التي ذاعت في المسكونة كلها كما كان من الأباء الذين حضروا مجمع أفسس ولم يلبث قليلا حتى مات الملك أنسطاسيوس وملك بعده يوسطينيانوس وكان علي عقيدة مجمع خلقيدونية . فاستدعي هذا الأب وأكرمه كثيرا عساه يذعن لرأيه فلم يقبل . فغضب عليه غضبا شديدا ولكنه لم يخش غضب الملك فأمر بقتله . وعلمت بذلك تاؤدورة زوجة الملك وكانت أرثوذكسية المعتقد فأشارت علي القديس إن يهرب من وجهه . فخرج سرا وجاء إلى ارض مصر وطاف البلاد والأديرة في زي راهب وكان يثبت المؤمنين علي الأيمان المستقيم ، وأقام في مدينة سخا عند أرخن قديس يسمي دوروثاؤس وقد اجري الله علي يديه أيات كثيرة وتنيح بمدينة سخا ونقل جسده إلى دير الزجاج. صلاته تكون معنا آمين.

نياحة القديس الأنبا يعقوب بابا الإسكندرية الخمسون ( 14 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 821 م تنيح القديس العظيم الأنبا يعقوب بابا الإسكندرية الخمسون . كان هذا الأب راهبا بدير القديس مقاريوس ونظرا قداسته وتقواه اجمع الكل علي انتخابه بطريركا بعد نياحة البابا مرقس التاسع والأربعين وجلس علي الكرسي في شهر بشنس سنة 810م فجدد الكنائس وعمر الأديرة وقد وهبه الله عمل الآيات . من ذلك إن شماسا بالإسكندرية تجرا عليه بوقاحة قائلا ادفع ما عليك للكنائس أو امض إلى ديرك فأجابه البابا قائلا انك لا تعود تراني منذ الآن فمضي الشماس إلى بيته ومرض لوقته ومات بعد حين ، ومنها أيضا إن أرخنا اسمه مقاريوس من نبروه كان قد طعن في السن ولم يرزق نسلا ، وبعد زمن رزقه الله ولدا فأقام وليمة دعا إليها هذا القديس وحدث أثناء الوليمة إن مات الطفل فلم يضطرب والده ، بل حمله بإيمان ووضعه أمام البابا واثقا إن الله يسمع لصفيه ويعيد نفس الطفل إليه فاخذ البابا الطفل ورشمه بعلامة الصليب علي جبهته وصدره وقلبه ، وهو يصلي قائلا : يا سيدي يسوع المسيح الواهب الحياة . أقم بقدرتك هذا الطفل حيا لأبيه ثم نفخ في وجهه فعادت نفس الطفل إليه ودفعه إلى أبيه . ولما اكمل جهاده الحسن تنيح بسلام بعد إن أقام علي الكرسي المرقسي عشر سنين وتسعة اشهر وثمانية وعشرون يوما . صلاته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين.
*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2006)

*15 أمشـير 

نياحة القديس بفنوتيوس الراهب ( 15 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس الناسك العابد الأنبا بفنوتيوس وقد ترهب هذا الأب منذ حداثته وسلك اشق طرق النسك ثم ألهمه الله إن يتجول في البرية الداخلية . وهناك رأي كثيرين من القديسين السواح المجاهدين فاستطلع أخبارهم ودونها . ومن هؤلاء القديس تيموثاوس والقديس أبو نفر السائحين . وقد نال في أول تجوله شدائد كثيرة من جوع وعطش ولكن ملاك الرب كان يظهر له ويقويه ولما اكمل جهاده تنيح بسلام .

صلاته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين .

تذكار تكريس كنيسة الاربعين شهيدا الذين استشهدوا في سبسطية ( 15 أمشـير)
في هذا اليوم تذكار تكريس كنيسة الاربعين شهيدا الذين استشهدوا في سبسطية علي يد ليكينيوس قيصر ، وهي أول كنيسة بنيت علي اسمهم وكرسها القديس باسيليوس الكبير وهو الذي كتب تاريخهم وثبت لهم عيدا عظيما . شفاعتهم تكون معنا امين .

نياحة القديس زكريا النبي ابن براشيا احد الاثني عشر ( 15 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس زكريا النبي ابن براشيا أحد الاثني عشر نبيا وهو من سبط لاوي . ولد في ارض جلعاد وسبي إلى ارض الكلدانيين . وهناك أبتدأ نبوته في السنة الثانية لملك داريوس وهي سنة 520 ق.م. فتنبأ عن يهوشع بن يهو صاداق وزربابل من شالتئيل ، بأنهم يبنيان الهيكل وتنبأ ايضا عن دخول الرب أورشليم راكبا علي حمار وعلي جحش ابن أتان . وعن الثلاثين من الفضة التي أخذها يهوذا الإسخريوطى أجرة تسليمه سيده إلى اليهود ، وعلي حزن بني إسرائيل الذين لم يؤمنوا به كما تنبأ بأشياء كثيرة غير هذه وهو النبي الذي قتل بين الهيكل والمذبح وقد دفن بأورشليم في مقبرة الأنبياء . صلاته تكون معنا امين.
*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2006)

*16 أمشـير 

نياحة القديسة اليصابات أم يوحنا المعمدان ( 16 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيحت الصديقة البارة أليصابات أم يوحنا المعمدان . وقد ولدت هذه القديسة بأورشليم من أب بار اسمه متثات من سبط لاوي من بيت هارون ، واسم أمها صوفية . وكان لمتثات ثلاث بنات اسم الكبرى مريم وهي أم سالومي التي اهتمت بالعذراء مريم أثناء الميلاد البتول . واسم الثانية صوفية وهي أم القديسة أليصابات والدة يوحنا المعمدان . والصغرى هي القديسة حنة والدة العذراء مريم أم المخلص . فتكون إذن سالومي وأليصابات والسيدة العذراء مريم بنات خالات . فلما تزوج القديس زكريا الكاهن بالقديسة أليصابات ، سار الاثنان بالبر والقداسة أمام الله كما يقول البشير عنهما " وكان كلاهما بارين أمام الله سالكين في جميع وصايا الرب وأحكامه بلا لوم " وكانت هذه البارة عاقرا . فداومت مع بعلها علي الطلبة إلى الله فرزقهما القديس يوحنا الصابغ . وقد تباطأ الله تعالي عن أجابتهما سريعا لكي يكمل الوقت الذي تحبل فيه العذراء مريم بكلمة الله . إذ انه لما تقدم الاثنان في العمر ، أرسل الله ملاكه جبرائيل إلى زكريا فبشره بحبل أليصابات بيوحنا ، واعلمه بما يكون من أمر هذا القديس . و لما زارت العذراء مريم القديسة أليصابات لتبارك لها بثمر بطنها ، تهلل القديس يوحنا وهو جنين في بطن أمه وامتلأت أليصابات من النعمة . ولما ولدت يوحنا زال العار عنها وعن عشيرتها . ولما أكملت أيامها بالبر والطهارة والعفاف تنيحت بسلام . صلاتها تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا امين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2006)

*17 أمشـير 

استشهاد القديس انبا مينا الراهب ( 17 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس مينا الراهب . ولد هذا القديس بإحدى بلاد أخميم من أبوين مسيحيين يعيشان علي الفلاحة . ومنذ حداثته مال قلبه إلى ذهد العالم ، فترهب بأحد أديرة أخميم وأقام مدة يصوم يومين يومين ناسكا في طعامه وشرابه ثم انتقل إلى بلاد الاشمونين وأقام في دير هناك ست عشرة سنة لم يغادر خلالها الدير . فلما ملك العرب البلاد وسمع بأنهم ينكرون إن يكون لله ابن من طبيعته وجوهره مساو له في الأزلية ، عز عليه هذا القول واستأذن رئيس الدير وذهب إلى الأشمونين وتقدم إلى قائد العسكر وقال له أحقا تقولون إن ليس لله ابن من طبيعته وجوهره ؟ فقال له : نعم نحن ننفي عن الله هذا القول ونتبرأ منه . فقال له القديس إنما يجب إن نتبرأ منه إذا كان ذلك عن طريق التناسل الأبوي ولكن اعتقادنا إن الرب يسوع اله من اله ، نور من نور . فقال له هذا في شريعتنا كفر. فقال له القديس اعلم إن الإنجيل يقول الذي يؤمن بالابن له حيوة أبدية والذي لا يؤمن بالابن لن يري حيوة بل يمكث عليه غضب الله . فغضب القائد من هذا القول وأمر جنوده فقطعوا القديس بالسيوف أربا وطرحوه في البحر . فجمع المؤمنون أجزاء جسده وكفنوه ودفنوه ورتبوا له تذكار في مثل هذا اليوم . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا امين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2006)

*18 أمشـير 

نياحة القديس ميلاتيوس المعترف بطريرك انطاكية ( 18 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 381 م تنيح القديس ميلاتيوس المعترف بطريرك إنطاكية . وقد رسم سنة 357 م أسقفا علي سبسطية ولخشونة شعبها تركها وانفرد قرب مدينة حلب بالشام ، وفي سنة 360 م انتخبوه بطريركا علي إنطاكية في ايام قسطنديوس بن قسطنطين الكبير . كان رجلا فاضلا عالما وديعا محبوبا من الجميع . فلما دخل مدينة إنطاكية ظل ثلاثين يوما وهو يقاوم الأريوسيين ويبعدهم عن الكنائس . فلما سمع الملك بذلك نفاه في نفس السنة التي ارتقي فيها البطريركية ، فاجتمع عظماء إنطاكية والأساقفة والكهنة وكتبوا للملك يطلبون رجوع القديس ، فأعاده إليهم حياء منهم ، ولكنه لما عاد سنة 362 م لم يكف عن مقاومة الأريوسيين ، وحرمهم وكل من يقول بقولهم مبينا لهم أخطاءهم وموضحا لهم بتجديفهم ، معلنا وكارزا ومثبتا إن الابن من جوهر الآب مساو له في الجوهر والربوبية . فعاد أشياع اريوس ووشوا به لدي الملك فنفاه مرة ثانية إلى بلاد ابعد من التي نفي إليها أولا . وعند وصوله إلى منفاه سمع به الأساقفة والأباء المنفيون من مختلف البلدان ، فاجتمعوا به وأقاموا معا . أما هو فلم يفتر عن التعليم وتفسير معاني الكتب الغامضة . وكانت رسائله تصل إلى رعيته مع بعد المسافة مثبتا فيها ذكر الثالوث الأقدس ، وكارزا بإيمان مجمع نيقية ، داحضا تعاليم اريوس. وقد أقام في المنفي سنين كثيرة ثم عاد إلى إنطاكية سنة 378 م وشهد مجمع القسطنطينية المسكوني سنة 381 م ثم تنيح بسلام . وقد مدحه القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم في يوم عيده ، مبينا عظم مقداره ، وانه ليس اقل من الرسل نظرا لما ناله من النفي والإهانة من اجل الإيمان المستقيم . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا امين.
*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2006)

*19 أمشـير 

نقل اعضاء القديس مرتيانوس الراهب ( 19 أمشـير)
في هذا اليوم نعيد بتذكار نقل أعضاء القديس مرتينيانوس الراهب المجاهد من اثنيا إلى إنطاكية . و ذلك انه بعد إن اجتذب امرأة زانية إلى التوبة فالرهبانية تركها في أحد الأديرة و مضي إلى الجزيرة و طاف بلادا كثيرة . و أخيرا جاء إلى مدينة أثينا فأقام بها أياما قلائل إلى إن اعتل جسده و تنيح بسلام و قد اهتم ينقل جسده القديس ديمتريوس بطريرك إنطاكية في عهد الملك فاليريانوس الوثني ، إذ أرسل كهنة إلى مدينة أثينا فحملوا جسد القديس مرتينيانوس إلى إنطاكية بإكرام و تبجيل عظيمين ثم وضعه في صندوق و رسم إن يعيد له كل سنة في مثل هذا اليوم . صلاته تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما أبديا امين.
*


----------



## ميرنا (27 فبراير 2006)

*20 أمشـير 

نياحة البابا بطرس الثانى الإسكندرى ( 20 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 370 م تنيح الاب القديس المغبوط الانبا بطرس الثاني بابا الإسكندرية الحادي والعشرون . وقدم بطريركا بعد القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي معلمه ، وقد قاسي شدائد كثيرة من اتباع اريوس ، الذين حاولوا قتله مرارا ، فكان يهرب منهم وظل مختفيا مدة سنتين أقاموا خلالها واحد منهم بدله اسمه لوكيوس ، غير إن المؤمنين تمكنوا من إبعاد لوكيوس الدخيل، وإعادة الاب بطرس حيث أقام في كرسيه ست سنين مضطهدا مقاوما . ولما كمل له ثماني سنين نقله الرب من أتعاب هذا العالم ومضي إلى النعيم الدائم . صلاته تكون معنا امين.

تذكار القديسين باسيليوس وثاؤذورس وتيموثاوس ( 20 أمشـير)
وفي هذا اليوم تذكار القديسين باسيليوس وثاؤذورس وتيموثاوس الشهداء بمدينة الإسكندرية. صلاتهم تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 مارس 2006)

*21 أمشـير 

التذكار الشهري لوالدة الاله القديسة مريم العذراء ( 21 أمشـير)
فى مثل هذا اليوم نعيد بتذكار السيدة العذراء الطاهرة البكر البتول الذكية مريم والدة الإله الكلمة أم الرحمة، الحنونة شفاعتها تكون معنا . آمين .

نياحة انبا زخارياس اسقف سخا ( 21 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس زخارياس أسقف سخا. كان ابن كاتب اسمه يوحنا ، ترك وظيفته واختير قسا ، فنشا ابنه زخارياس علي تلقي العلوم الأدبية والدينية ولما كبر عينه الوزير كاتبا بديوانه وبعد ذلك اتفق مع صديق له يسمي ابلاطس وكان واليا علي سخا ، إن يتركا عملهما ويذهبا إلى البرية ويترهبا . واتفق حضور أحد رهبان دير القديس يحنس القصير ، فعزما إن يذهبا معه إلى ديره ، فلما علم الوالي بذلك منعهما ، وبعد ايام قليلة رأى الاثنان رؤيا كمن يقول لهما لماذا لم تتمما النذر الذي قررتماه ، فخرجا توا خفية وسارا إلى البرية وهما لا يعرفان الطريق فاتفق إن قابلهما أحد الرهبان فاصطحبهما إلى دير القديس يحنس ، فلما علم أصدقاؤهما اخذوا من الوالي كتابا ليرجعوهما ، فبدد الرب مشورتهم ، أما زخارياس وصديقه فقد لبسا الثوب الرهباني واجهدا نفسيهما في عبادات كثيرة . وكان ذلك في زمان القديسين أنبا ابرام وأنبا جورجي اللذين كانا خير مرشد لهما . ولما تنيح أسقف سخا كتب الشعب إلى الاب البطريرك يطلبون زخارياس ليكون أسقفا عليهم ، فاستحضره وسامه رغما عنه. وقد حدث وقت السامة انه عندما هم الاب البطريرك بوضع يده علي راس زخارياس إن سطع نور في الكنيسة وظهر وجهه كنجم بهي. ولما حضر إلى كرسيه فرح به الشعب وخرج للقائه بمنتهى الإجلال ، فاستضاءت الكنيسة به . وكان هذا الاب فصيحا ممتلئا من النعمة ، فوضع عدة مقالات ومواعظ وميامر . وأقام علي كرسيه ثلاثين سنة ثم تنيح بسلام

صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

استشهاد القديس انسيموس تلميذ القديس بولس الرسول ( 21 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم أستشهد القديس انسيموس تلميذ القديس بولس الرسول. كان هذا القديس مملوكا لرجل من رومية اسمه فليمون الذي كان قد آمن علي يد القديس بولس لدي سماعه تبشيره في رومية . وحدث إن سافر فليمون من رومية لأعمال خاصة فاستصحب انسيموس ضمن غلمانه ، وهناك اغوي الشيطان انسيموس فسرق بعض مال سيده وهرب إلى رومية . واتفق بالإرادة الإلهية إن حضر انسيموس تعليم القديس بولس الرسول فحفظه في قلبه وآمن علي يديه وإمتلأ قلبه بالنعمة وخوف الله ، فتذكر ما سرقه من سيده ومن غيره ، ولم يبق معه منه شئ يعيده إلى أربابه. فحزن وأعلم الرسول بولس بذلك . فطمأنه وكتب رسالة إلى سيده فليمون ، اعلمه فيها إن انسيموس قد اصبح تلميذا للمسيح ، وابنا لبولس بالبشارة ، ويوصيه إن يترفق به ولا يؤاخذه بل يحسب ما خسره كأنه علي الرسول . فلما أوصل انسيموس الرسالة إلى سيده فليمون فرح بإيمانه وتوبته وعامله كوصية الرسول . وزاد علي ذلك بان قدم له مالا أخراً فلم يقبل قائلا انا استغنيت بالمسيح ثم ودعه وعاد إلى رومية . واستمر خادما للقديس بولس إلى حين شهادته واستحق إن يقدم كاهنا . وبعد استشهاد القديس بولس قبض عليه حاكم رومية ونفاه إلى إحدى الجزائر فمكث هناك يعلم ويعمد أهل الجزيرة . ولما حضر الحاكم إلى تلك الجزيرة ووجده يرشد الناس إلى الإيمان بالسيد المسيح ضربه ضربا موجعا ثم كسر ساقيه فتنيح بسلام . صلاته تكون معنا امين.

نياحة البابا غبريال بابا الاسكندرية السابع و الخمسون ( 21 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 911 م تنيح الاب العظيم القديس غبريال بابا الإسكندرية السابع والخمسون وقد ترهب هذا القديس منذ حداثته وقام بعبادات كثيرة . وكان محبا للانفراد والوحدة . وكان يكثر من البكاء في الصلاة طالبا من الله إن ينجيه من مكائد الشيطان.

و لما تنيح البابا ميخائيل السادس والخمسون وقع الاختيار علي هذا الاب ليكون بطريركا مكانه فرسم سنة 900 م رغما عنه. فاخذ يهتم بشئون الكنيسة ولم تمنعه مهام البطريركية عن عبادته ونسكه، إذ كان يقضي اغلب الأيام في البرية . وإذا جد ما يستدعي قيامه إلى مصر أو الإسكندرية كان يذهب ثم يعود إلي الصوم والسهر والصلاة والتواضع . وكان يستيقظ في الليل ويأخذ مجرفة من حديد ويلبس ثوبا رثا ويمر علي دورات المياه التي بالقلالي فيغسلها وينظفها . وأقام علي هذا الحال عدة سنين حتى نظر الله إلى تواضعه وانسحاق قلبه فرفع عنه الآلام ومنحه نعمة الانتصار علي الخطية والذات . وأقام هذا الاب عابدا ومجاهدا وواعظا إحدى عشر سنة ثم تنيح بسلام. صلاته تكون معنا امين.

نوة السلوم : شمالية جنوبية شرقية ممطرة يومان ( 21 أمشـير)
النوات

في اشهر الشتاء تتعرض الأجزاء المطلة علي البحر المتوسط لظاهرة تولد الانخفاضات الجوية الإعصارية التي تميز الأحوال المناخية في إقليم البحر المتوسط وتعرف في الإسكندرية باسم النوات. 

النوات :

هي اضطرابات جوية تنشأ عنها دوامة هوائية دائرية أو بيضاوية ذات ضغط منخفض وسط مساحة ضغطها مرتفع وتندفع فيها الرياح علي شكل حلزوني نحو مركز منخفض بحيث يكون سيرها ضد اتجاه عقارب الساعة .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 مارس 2006)

*22 أمشـير 

استشهاد القديس ماروتا اسقف ميافرقين ( 22 أمشـير)
في هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة القديس ماروتا أسقف ميافرقين ونقل أعضاء القديسين الذين استشهدوا بها ايام دقلديانوس. وكان ماروتا رجلا عالما فاضلا ولذلك وقع اختبار الملك الكبير ثاؤدسيوس أبو اركاديوس واونوريوس ، لإرساله إلى ملك الفرس لمفاوضته في أمر الهدنة التي كانا يرغبان في توقيعها . فاكرم سابور الملك وقادته ، واسكنه في قصر ملكي ولما علم ماروتا إن للملك ابنة مجنونة طلب إحضارها إليه وصلي عليها فبرئت وفرح سابور بذلك وزاد في إكرامه فطلب القديس من الملك أجساد القديسين الذي استشهدوا في بلاد فارس يأذن له بذلك فأخذها وبني لها كنيسة ثم حصنا كبيرا حولها . وفيما بعد بنيت مدينة داخل ذلك الحصن دعوها باسمه ماروتا . وبعد إن أتم عمله عاد إلى الملك ثاؤدسيوس وأتقام إلى إن تنيح برومية . 

صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين.
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 مارس 2006)

*23 أمشـير 

استشهاد القديس اوساويوس ابن واسيليدس الوزير ( 23 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس اوساويوس ابن القديس واسيليدس الوزير وكان هذا القديس أحد الجنود في الحرب ضد الفرس ولما ارتد دقلديانوس اخبره أبوه واسيليدس بما كان من أمر دقلديانوس فاعلم اوساويوس أقاربه القديسين أبادير ويسكس واقلاديوس وثاؤودورس بهذا فتحالفوا جميعا علي إن يسفكوا دماءهم علي اسم السيد المسيح . ولما انتهي القتال وعادوا إلى إنطاكية حاملين علم الغلبة والظفر ، خرج الملك للقائهم . وبعد ذلك عرض عليهم عبادة الأوثان مثله فرفضوا جميعا ثم تقدم اوساويوس وجرد سيفه وهم بقتل دقلديانوس ومن معه فهرب من أمامه واختفي ولولا وجود وزيره واسيليدس لكان القديسون اهلكوا كل كبار الدولة ، فأشار رومانوس أحد الوزراء علي الملك بنفي القديس اوساويوس إلى ارض مصر ليقتل هناك فتم ذلك وأرسلوه إلى موريانوس والي فقط الذي عذبه كثيرا بالهنبازين وتقطيع الأعضاء والضرب الشديد . وكان الرب يرسل إليه ملاكه فيقويه في جميع شدائده ويعزيه ويشفي جراحاته . ثم أراه في رؤيا الفردوس مساكن القديسين والمواضع التي أعدت له ولأبيه ولأخيه ففرحت نفسه جدا . وبعد ذلك أمر الوالي بحرقه في أتون خارج مدينة اهناس فنزل ملاك الرب وأطفأ اللهيب واخرج القديس سالما وأخيرا أمر الوالي بقطع رأسه حيث ونال إكليل الشهادة . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين.
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 مارس 2006)

*24 أمشـير 

نياحة القديس اغابيطوس الأسقف ( 24 أمشـير)
هذا اليوم تنيح القديس اغابيطوس الاسقف و قد ولد من ابوين مسيحيين في زمان الملكين الوثنيين دقلديانوس و مكسيميانوس ، فربياه تربية مسيحية و قدماه شماسا ثم مضي الي احد الاديرة و خدم الشيوخ الذين فيه و تعلم منهم العبادة و النسك و تعود المواظبة علي الصوم و الصلاة . و كان غذاؤه بعد الصوم قليلا من الترمس و ازداد في نسكه و تقدم في كل فضيلة و اجري الله علي يديه ايات كثيرة منها انه شفي صبية اضناها المرض و عجز الاطباء عن علاجها . و صلي مرة فاهلك الله وحشا كان يفتك بالناس و بصلات منح الله الشفاء لكثيرين من المرضي . فشاع خبر نسكه و فضله و قوة صلاته و سمع بذلك ليكينيوس الوالي فاستحضره كرها و عينه جنديا فيم يمنعه هذا من مداومة النسك و العبادة بل ازداد في الفضيلة. و بعد قليل اهلك الله دقلديانوس و ملك بعده الملك المحب لله قسطنطين الكبير و كان القديس يتمني لو يطلق سراحه و يرجع الي ديره و قد اجاب الله امنيته اذ انه كان لقسطنطين الملك غلام عزيز لديه جدا لما عليه من الخصال الحميدة و قد اصابه روح نجس كان يعذبه كثيرا فاشار عليه بعض اصدقائه إن يلجا الي اغابيطوس ليصلي لاجله فيشفي . فاستغرب إن يكون بين الجنود من له هذه الموهبة ، و ارسل الملك في الحال فاستدعاه و صلي علي الغلام و رشم عليه علامة الصليب المقدس فشفاه الله . ففرح الملك بذلك و اراد مكافاته فلم يقبل الا اطلاقه من الجندية ليعود الي مكان نسكه . فاجابه الي طلبه و عاد القديس الي حيث كان اولا و قصد الوحدة و بقي في موضع منفرد و بعد زمن رسم قسا. و بعد نياحة اسقف بلده طلبوا هذا القديس من رئيس الدير فسمح لهم به فرسم اسقفا و رعي رعية المسيح احسن رعاية و منح نعمة النبوة و عمل المعجزات فكان يبكت الخطاة علي ما يعملونه سرا و يوبخ الكهنة علي تركهم تعليم الشعب و وعظه . و تضمنت سيرته عمل مائة معجزة ثم تنيح بشيخوخة صالحة . صلاته تكون معنا إمين .

استشهاد القديس تيموثاوس بغزة والقديس متياس بمدينة قوص . ( 24 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار شهادة القديس تيموثاوس بغزة و القديس متياس بمدينة قوص . 

صلاتهما تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 مارس 2006)

*25 أمشـير 

استشهاد ارخبس وفليمون أخية وابيفية العذراء ( 25 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديسون أرخبس وفليمون وابفية العذراء الذين أمنوا علي يد القديس بولس الرسول حينما كان يكرز في فريجية . واتفق إن الوثنيين كانوا يحتفلون بارطاميس في يوم عيده فدخل القديسون إلى البربا ليشهدوا ما يقوم به القوم . فرأوهم يضحون للصنم ويعظمونه فاشتعل الحب الإلهي في قلوبهم وخرجوا من البربا وتوجهوا إلى الكنيسة معلنين مجد السيد المسيح ومعظمين اسمه القدوس . ولما سمع بأمرهم بعض الوثنيين وشوا بهم لدي الوالي ، الذي هاجم الكنيسة وقبض عليهم وعذبهم بوضع مسامير محماة في النار في جنوبهم ثم طرح القديس أرخبس في حفرة وأمر برجمه حتى اسلم الروح الطاهرة أما القديسان فليمون وابفية فقد عذبوهما بأنواع كثيرة من العذابات ولم يتركوهما حتى اسلما الروح . صلاتهما تكون معنا امين .

استشهاد الشماس قونا بمدينة رومية و استشهاد القديس مينا بمدينة قبرص. ( 25 أمشـير)
في هذا اليوم تذكار شهادة الشماس قونا بمدينة رومية و شهادة القديس مينا بمدينة قبرص. 

صلاتهما تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 مارس 2006)

*26 أمشـير 

نياحة هوشع النبى ( 26 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس هوشع النبي أحد الاثني عشر نبيا من أنبياء بني إسرائيل . تنبأ هذا البار في ايام عزيا ويوثام واحاز وحزقيا ملوك يهوذا وفي ايام يربعام بن يواش ملك إسرائيل وذكر في نبوته أشياء غريبة وعجيبة وبكت بني إسرائيل علي سيئاتهم وزلاتهم وأنذرهم بالشرور التي تحل بهم عقابا لهم علي جرائمهم ووعدهم بزوال هذه المصائب عنهم إذا رجعوا إلى الرب ألههم وتنبأ عن آلام المخلص وقيامته وخلاص بني البشر . فقال " ضرب فيجبرنا يحيينا بعد يومين في اليوم الثالث يقيمنا فنحيا أمامه لنعرف فلنتتبع لنعرف الرب " وتنبأ عن أبطال سطوة الموت وكسر شوكة الجحيم بقوله " أين شوكتك يا موت أين غلبتك يا هاوية " وتنيح في شيخوخة صالحة . صلاته تكون معنا امين.

استشهاد القديسون صادوق و المئة و الثمانية و العشرون رجلا في بلاد الفرس ( 26 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديسون صادوق والمئة والثمانية والعشرون رجلا في بلاد الفرس . وذلك إن بهرام ملك الفرس أحضرهم أمامه وعرض عليهم إن يسجدوا للشمس فأجابه القديس صادوق بقوله إنني لا اسجد إلا لله خالق الشمس وكل الكون . فقال له الملك وهل لهذه الشمس اله ؟ فأجابه نعم هو السيد المسيح إلهنا . فأمر بقطع رأسه فصلي القديس وتقدم السياف فقطع رأسه فظهر عند ذلك نور عظيم رآه الحاضرون فصاحوا نحن جميعا مسيحيون فأمر الملك بضرب أعناقهم كلهم ونالوا إكليل الشهادة .

صلاتهم تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 مارس 2006)

*27 أمشـير 

نياحة القديس اوسطاثيوس بطريرك إنطاكية ( 27 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 330 م تنيح القديس أسطاثيوس بطريرك إنطاكية في منفاه وذلك انه قدم بطريركا علي إنطاكية في زمن الملك البار قسطنطين الكبير وكان عالما تقيا وشهد مجمع نيقية ووافق الأباء علي قطع اريوس ونفيه هو والقائلين بتعاليمه وهو أوسابيوس الينقوميدي وثاؤغونيوس أسقف نييقة وأوسابيوس أسقف قيسارية وبعد انتهاء المجمع وعودة الأباء إلى كراسيهم اتفق هؤلاء المقطوعين فيما بنيهم علي إن يتظاهروا بالرغبة في الذهاب إلى بيت المقدس ولكنهم ذهبوا إلى إنطاكية وهناك أغروا امرأة زانية ببعض المال ووعدوها بأكثر مقابل إن تتهم هذا القديس انه قد انجب منها ولدا . فآخذت المال وذهبت إلى الكنيسة وقالت كما لقنوها أما هم فتظاهروا بتكذيبها وقالوا لها : قدمي دليلك إن كنت صادقة فيما تقولين . نحن لا نقبل قولك إلا إذا حلفت علي الإنجيل إن هذا الذي ادعيته علي هذا الاب صحيح . فحلفت لهم ، حينئذ قالوا ليس بعد القسم شئ . ثم حكموا بسقوط القديس من درجته وابلغوا قسطنطين الملك قائلين له إن مجمع كهنة حكم بسقوط الاب أسطاثيوس بطريرك إنطاكية فصدق الملك قولهم ونفاه إلى ثراكي حيث لبث القديس بها حتى تنيح إلا إن الله لم يغفل عن إظهار الحقيقة فان المرآة قد مرضت مرضا طويلا متي نحل جسمها وتيقنت إن الذي أصابها إنما كان بسبب قذفها القديس بما ليس فيه . فاتت وأقرت أمام هل المدينة ببراءته وكذبها فيما ادعت به عليه وقالت إن هؤلاء هم الذين الجأوها إلى ذلك نظير مبلغ من المال وإن الولد الذي معها هو من رجل اسمه كاسم القديس أسطاثيوس . فأقنعوها بان تحلف وتقصد في قلبها الرجل صاحبها فتنجو من خطر الحلف كذبا وهكذا ظهرت براءة هذا القديس وعاد الكهنة إلى ذكر اسمه في القداس . وقد مدحه القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم في يوم تذكاره. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين.
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 مارس 2006)

*28 أمشـير 

استشهاد القديس تادرس الرومى من أسطير ( 28 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس ثاؤدورس الرومي وكان من أهل اسطير في زمان الملكين مكسيميانوس ودقلديانوس الذين لما بلغهما إن هذا القديس لا يعبد أوثانهما استحضراه وعرضا عليه عبادة الأوثان فلم يقبل . فواعده بجوائز كثيرة فلم يذعن لقولهما فعذباه بالهنبازين وبتقطيع أعضائه وحرق جسمه بالنار وضربه بالسياط وكان صابرا علي هذا جميعه حبا في السيد المسيح الذي كان يرسل ملائكته فيعزونه ويقوونه وأخيرا قطعت رأسه ونال إكليل الشهادة . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

تذكار ابادير وإيرينى ( 28 أمشـير)
في هذا اليوم تذكار استشهاد القديس تذكار أبادير وإيرينى. . صلاتهما تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 مارس 2006)

*29 أمشـير 

استشهاد القديس بوليكاربوس أسقف سميرنا وتلميذ يوحنا البشير ( 29 أمشـير)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 167 م استشهد القديس بوليكاربوس أسقف سميرنا الشهيرة بازمير . بدا حياته في أواخر الجيل الاول المسيحي وتتلمذ للقديس يوحنا الإنجيلي . وهو الذي يعنيه الرب بقوله " اكتب إلى ملاك كنيسة سميرنا . هذا يقوله الاول والأخر . . . انا اعرف أعمالك وضيقتك وفقرك مع انك غني ، وتجديف القائلين انهم يهود وليسوا يهودا بل هم مجمع الشيطان . لا تخف البتة ممن أنت عتيد إن تتألم به . هوذا إبليس مزمع إن يلقي بعضا منكم في السجن لكي تجربوا ويكون لكم ضيق عشرة ايام . كن أمينا إلى الموت فسأعطيك إكليل الحياة " . وقد سافر القديس إلى رومية سنة 157 م لإقناع انيكسيتوس أسقف رومية بشان عيد الفصح ثم عاد وباشر أعماله الرعوية وأقام علي كرسي الرعاية زمانا كبيرا حتى شاخ. ووضع مقالات كثيرة وميامر عديدة عن الميلاد المقدس والموت والجحيم والعذاب ، وعن العذراء القديسة مريم وعن تدبيرات المخلص وغير ذلك وجذب إلى الرب نفوسا كثيرة بتعاليمه المحيية.

و لما أثار مرقس اوريليوس الاضطهاد علي المسيحيين ضيقوا الخناق علي القديس قائلين احلف فنطلق سراحك . اشتم المسيح . فأجاب بوليكاربوس قائلا ستة وثمانين سنة خدمته ولم يفعل لي ضررا فكيف أجدف علي ملكي الذي خلصني ؟ ثم قال له الوالي إن كنت تستخف بالوحوش فسأجعل النيران تلتهمك ، إلا إذا تبت . فقال القديس بوليكاربوس انك تهددني بالنار التي تشتعل ساعة وبعد قليل تنطفئ لأنك لا تعرف نار الدينونة العتيدة والقصاص الأبدي المحفوظ للأشرار ولكن لماذا تتباطأ افعل ما بدا لك. وبعد اضطهادات مريرة وتهديدات عديدة أراد هذا القديس إن يسفك دمه علي اسم المسيح فأوصي شعبه وعلمهم إن يثبتوا في الإيمان وعرفهم انهم سوف لا يرون وجهه بعد ذلك اليوم . فبكوا وتعلقوا به محاولين منعه ولكنهم لم يتمكنوا من ذلك . أما هو فذهب واعترف بالرب يسوع وبعد عذابات كثيرة نالها أمر الوالي بقطع رأسه فنال إكليل الحياة . واخذ بعض المؤمنين جسده وكفنوه بإكرام. 

صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين.
*


----------



## ميرنا (20 مارس 2006)

*30 أمشـير 

نياحة البابا الانبا كيرلس السادس ( 30 أمشـير)
في هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة البابا الانبا كيرلس السادس . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

وجود رأس القديس يوحنا المعمدان ( 30 أمشـير)
في هذا اليوم نعيد بتذكار وجود راس القديس يوحنا المعمدان . وذلك انه لما أمر هيرودس بقطع رأسه وإحضاره إليه وتقديمه إلى الفتاة هيورديا علي طبق كما طلبت قيل انه بعد انتهاء الوليمة ندم علي قتله يوحنا فابقي الرأس في منزله واتفق إن اريتاس ملك العرب صهر هيرودس ،حنق عليه لأنه طرد ابنته وتزوج بامرأة أخيه وهو حي ، فأثار عليه حربا ليثار لابنته فغلب هيرودس وشتت شمل جنوده وخرب بلاد الجليل . وقد علم طيباروس قيصر إن السبب في هذه الحروب هو قتل هيرودس لنبي عظيم في شعبه وطرده ابنة اريتاس العربي وتزوجه من امرأة أخيه . فاستدعاه إلى رومية ومعه هيروديا . فاخفي هيرودس راس القديس يوحنا في منزله وسافر . فلما وصل إلى هناك أمر طيباروس بخلعه وتجريده من جميع أمواله ثم نفاه إلى بلاد الأندلس حيث مات هناك . وخرب منزله وصار عبرة لمن يعتبر واتفق بعد مدة من السنين إن رجلين من المؤمنين من أهل حمص قصدا بيت المقدس ليقضيا مدة الصوم الكبير هناك وأمسى عليهما الوقت بالقرب من منزل هيرودس فناما فيه ليلتهما . فظهر القديس يوحنا لأحدهما واعلمه باسمه وعرفه بموضع رأسه وأمره إن يحمله معه إلى منزله . فلما استيقظ من نومه قال ذلك لرفيقه وذهبا إلى حيث المكان الذي كان راس القديس مدفونا فيه ، وحفرا فوجدا وعاء فخاريا مختوما ولما فتحاه انتشرت منه روائح طيبة ووجدا الرأس المقدس فتباركا منه ثم أعاداه إلى الوعاء . وأخذه الرجل الذي رأي الرؤيا إلى منزله ووضعه في خزانته وأضاء أمامه قنديلا . ولما دنت وفاته اعلم أخته بذلك فاستمرت هي ايضا تنير القنديل . ولم يزل الرأس ينتقل من إنسان إلى إنسان حتى انتهي إلى رجل اريوسي ، فصار ينسب ما يصنعه الرأس من الآيات إلى بدعة اريوس ، فأرسل الله عليه من طرده من مكانه وبقي مكان الرأس مجهولا حتى زمان القديس كيرلس أسقف أورشليم حيث ظهر القديس يوحنا لأنبا مرتيانوس أسقف حمص في النوم وأرشده إلى موضع الرأس . فأخذه وكان ذلك في الثلاثين من شهر أمشير . صلاة هذا القديس تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (20 مارس 2006)

*1 برمهات 

برمهات ( 1 برمهات)
نسبة إلى ( بامونت ) اله الحرب والحرارة وهو الموصوف بالثور المنصور وفيه تشتد الحرارة لنضج المزروعات . أطلق علية المصريون أيضا شهر الشمس والحرارة الصغيرة .

أمثال الشهر : برمهات روح الغيط وهات من السبع حاجات ، برمهات روح الغيط وهات قمحات وعدسات وبصلات ( لان فيه تحصد الزراعة وتوضع الغلة في الأجران ) ، عاش النصراني ومات لم يأكل الجبن في برمهات (لان فيه الصوم الأربعيني المقدس) .

استشهاد القديسين مقرنيوس وتكلا ( 1 برمهات)
في هذا اليوم تذكار استشهاد القديسين مقرنيوس وتكلا ، صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما آمين .

نياحة القديس نركيسوس ( 1 برمهات)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 222 م تنيح الأب القديس نركيسوس أسقف بيت المقدس ، وهذا الأب قدم إلى بيت المقدس في سنة 190 م في عهد الكسندروس قيصر الذي كان محبا للنصارى . وكان هذا الأب قديسا كاملا في جميع تصرفاته ، فرعى شعبه أحسن رعاية ، ولم يلبث قليلا على كرسيه حتى مات الكسندروس ، وقام بعده مكسيميانوس قيصر ، وهذا أثار الاضطهاد على المسيحيين ، وقتل عدداً كبيرا من الأساقفة وغيرهم ، وهرب البعض تاركا كرسيه أما هذا الأب فقد منحه الله موهبة صنع العجائب ، ففي ليلة عيد القيامة كان الزيت قد نفذ من القناديل ، فأمر أن تملأ ماء فأضاءت. واستنار الجميع فى تلك الليلة من ضوء تعاليمه أيضا . ولكن عدو الخير لم يسكت ، فحرك البعض ضده ، فاتهموه بخطية النجاسة ، وكان جزاء الله مرا على أولئك الكاذبين ، إذ مات أحدهم محروقا ، واندلقت أمعاء آخر ، وذاب جسم الثالث من دوام المرض ، وقتل رابع ، وتاب الخامس ذارفا الدموع معترفا بذنبه .

أما القديس فذهب إلى البرية واختفى فيها لئلا يكون بقاؤه سببا في عثرة أحد ، وأذ لم يعرف من أمره شيئا ، اختاروا عوضه آنسانا اسمه ديوس ، فقام زمانا ثم تنيح فقدموا آخر اسمه غوردينوس . ولما انقضى زمان الاضطهاد عاد الأب نركيسوس إلي أورشليم فقابله شعبه بفرح عظيم . وطلب إليه غورينوس أن يتسلم كرسيه فلم يقبل وآثر الوحدة . فألح عليه أن يبقى معه بالقلاية فأقام معه سنة تنيح على أثرها غورينوس ، فتسلم القديس نركيسوس كرسيه . وكان قد كبر وضعف جدا ، فطلب من أبنائه أن يختاروا أسقفا آخر عليهم فأبوأ . وحث أن الكسندروس أسقف القبادوقية حضر إلي بيت المقدس ليصلى ويعود ، ولما هم بالرجوع بعد العيد اذا بالشعب يسمع صوتا عظيما في كنيسة القيامة يقول " اخرجوا إلي باب المدينة الفلانى ، وأول من يدخل منه فهذا امسكوه وأبقوه مع نركيسوس ليساعده . فكما خرجوا إلي الباب التقوا بالأسقف الكسندروس فرجوه أن يقيم مع الأب نركيسوس ، فقبل بعد تمنع شيد ، ولبث معه الى أن تنيح ، وكانت مدة جلوس هذا الأب على كرسى الأسقفية سبعا وثلاثين سنة ، وجملة حياته مائة وست عشرة سنة. صلاته تكون معنا آمين .

استشهاد القديس الكسندروس الجندى ( 1 برمهات)
في مثل هذأ اليوم استشهد القديس الكسندروس الجندى ، في أيام الملك الوثنى مكسيميانوس . ولما امتنع هذا القديس عن التبخير للأصنام عاقبه الملك بأن علقه من يديه ، وربط فى رجليه حجرا ثقيلا ، وأمر بضربه وحرق جنبيه وجعل مشاعل نار عنى وجهه . واذ لم تثنه هذه العذابات أمر الملك بضرب رقبته ونال إكليل الشهادة شفاعته تكون معنا . آمين .

نوة الحسوم : جنوبية غربية بأمطار غزيرة سبعة أيام ( 1 برمهات)
النوات

في اشهر الشتاء تتعرض الأجزاء المطلة علي البحر المتوسط لظاهرة تولد الانخفاضات الجوية الإعصارية التي تميز الأحوال المناخية في إقليم البحر المتوسط وتعرف في الإسكندرية باسم النوات. 

النوات :

هي اضطرابات جوية تنشأ عنها دوامة هوائية دائرية أو بيضاوية ذات ضغط منخفض وسط مساحة ضغطها مرتفع وتندفع فيها الرياح علي شكل حلزوني نحو مركز منخفض بحيث يكون سيرها ضد اتجاه عقارب الساعة .
*


----------



## ميرنا (20 مارس 2006)

*2 برمهات 

نياحة الانبا مكراوى الاسقف من اشمون ( 2 برمهات)
شهادة القديس مكراوى الأسقف قي مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس الطوباوي الأنبا مكراوى الأسقف . وهذا الأب كان من أكابر أهل اشمون جريس . ورسم أسقفا على نقيوس وحدث ان ثار اضطهاد على المسيحيين ، فاستدعاه يوفانيوس (ورد في مخطوط بشبين الكوم " لوقيانوس ") الوالي للمثول بين يديه ،وقبل أن يذهب إليه دخل الى المذبح المقدس ورفع يديه وصلى . ثم وضع أوانى المذبح وبدله التقديس في مكان من الهيكل . وصلى ثانية الى السيد المسيح أن يحرس كنيسته ، ثم توجه مع الرسل الى أتوالى الذي تقصى منه عن اسمه ومدينته ، وعلم أنه أسقف المدينة ، أمر أن يضرب ويهان ، وأن يذاب جير في خل ويصب في حلقه . ففعلوا به ذلك ، ومع هذا حفظه الله ولم بنله أى أذى . وبعد ذلك أرسله هذا الوالي الى أرمانيوس والى الإسكندرية . وهذا أودعه السجن فأجرى الله على يديه آيات كثيرة . منها أن أوخارسطوس بن يوليوس الاقفهصى ، مدون أخبار الشهداء ، كان مصابا بالفالج فصلى عليه هذا القديس فشفاه الله بصلاته . وقدس في بيت يوليوس وناولهم واتفق معه أن يهتم بجسده ويكتب سيرته ، وبلغ الى مسامع أرمانيوس ما يعمله هذا القديس من الآيات ، فأمر أن بعذب بأنواع العذابات ، بأن يعصر وتقطع أعضاؤه ، ويلقى للأسد الضارية ، ويغرق في البحر ويوضع في أتون النار ، ولكن الرب كان يقويه فلم تؤذه تلك العذابات . وكانت لهذا القديس أخت عذراء تقوم بخدمة الكنيسة تدعى مريم وشقيقان يدعى أحدهما يؤنس والآخر اسحق ، فحضروا جميعا إليه وهو في السجن وبكوا أمامه قائلين : لقد كنت لنا أبا بعد أبينا ، فكيف تمضى وتتركنا يتامى . فعزاهم وشجعهم وواساهم وطلب إليهم أن يمضوا بسلام . وأخيرا أشار يوليوس الاقفهصى على الوالي قائلا " أكتب قضية هذا الشيخ تسترح منه " . فسمع لقوله وأمر بقطع رأسه فأخذ يوليوس جسده ولفه في لفائف فاخرة مذهبة . ووضع صليبا من ذهب على صدره. وأرسله في سفينة صحبة غلمانه الى مقر كرسيه في نقيوس . فسارت حتى وصلت بلدة أشمون جريس ووقفت دون أن تتحرك كما لو كانت مربوطة بسلاسل ، وعبثا حاولوا تحريكها . وبينما هم كذلك إذا بصوت يخرج من الجسد قائلا : " هذا هو الموضع الذي سر الرب أن يوضع جسدي فيه " . وقد أعلموا أهل البلد بذلك فخرجوا إليهم حاملين سعف النخل ، وحموه بإكرام عظيم الى بلدهم . وكانت جملة حياته مائة وإحدى وثلاثين سنة ، منها ثلاثون سنة قسا ، وتسع وثلاثون سنة أسقفا . وأكمل جهاده - الحسن ونال اكليل الحياة . بركة صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد آمين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (20 مارس 2006)

*3 برمهات 

نياحة البابا قزما الاسكندرى 58 ( 3 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 648 ش ( 27 فبراير 932 ميلادية ) تنيح الأب المغبوط الأنبا قزما الثامن والخمسون من باباوات الكرازة المرقسية . وكان هذا الأب بارا ، طاهرا ، عفيفا ، كثير الرحمة ، ملما بما فى كتب البيعة واستيعاب معانيها. . ولما اختير للبطريركية فى 4 برمهات سنة 636 ش ( 28 فبراير سنة 920 ) رعى رعيته بخوف الله وحسن التدبير ، وكان يوزع ما يفضل عنه على المساكين وعلى تشييد الكنائس ، إلا أن الشيطان لم يدعه بلا حزن لما رأى سيرته هذه . فحدث أنه لما رسم مطرانا لأثيوبيا من الرهبان اسمه بطرس أوفده إلى هناك ، فقابله ملكها بفرح عظيم . وبعد زمن مرض الملك ، وشعر بدنو أجله ، فأستحضر ولديه ، ودعا المطران إليه ، ورفع التاج عن رأسه وسلمه لمطران قائلا "أنا ذاهب الى المسيح والذي ترى أنه يصلح من ولدى للملك بعدى فتوجه " ولما توفى الملك رأى المطران والوزراء أن الابن الأصغر أصلح للملك ، فألبسوه التاج . وحدث بعد قليل أن وصل إلى أثيوبيا راهب من دير الأنبا انطونيوس اسمه بقطر ومعه رفيق له اسمه مينا ، وطلبا من المطران مالا فلم يعطهما ، فأغواهما الشيطان ليبرا مكيدة ضده . فلبس أحدهما زى الأساقفة ولبس الآخر زى تلميذاً له ، وزورا كتابا من الأب البطريرك إلى رجال الدولة يقول فيه " بلغنا أنه قد حضر عندكم إنسان ضال اسمه بطرس ، وادعى أننا أوفدناه مطرانا عليكم وهو في ذلك كاذب . والذي يحمل إليكم هذا الكتاب هو المطران الشرعي مينا . وقد بلغنا أن بطرس المذكور قد توج ابن الملك الصغير دون الكبير ، مخالفا في ذلك الشرائع الدينية والمدنية ، فيجب حال وصوله أن تنفوا كلا من المطران والملك ، وأن تعتبروا الأب مينا حامل رسائلنا هذه مطرانا شرعيا . وتسمحوا له أن يتوج الابن الأكبر ملكا". وقدم الراهبان الكتاب لابن الملك الأكبر فلما قرأه جمع ، الوزراء وأكابر المملكة وتلاه عليهم . فأمروا بنفي المطران بطرس ، وأجلسوا مينا مكانه وبقطر وكيلا له ونزعوا تاج الملك من الابن الصغير وتوجوا أخاه الكبير بدلا منه ، غير انه لم تمض على ذلك مدة حتى وقع نفور بين المطران الزائف ووكيله الذي انتهز فرصة غياب مطرانه ، وطرد الخدم ، ونهب كل ما وجده ، وعاد إلى مصر وأسلم . ولما وصلت هذه الأخبار آلي البابا قزما حزن حزنا عظيما ، وأرسل كتابا إلى أثيوبيا بحرم مينا الكاذب . فغضب الملك على مينا وقتله ، وطلب المطران بطرس من منفاه فوجده قد تنيح ، ولم يقبل الأب البطريرك أن يرسم لهم مطرانا عوضه ، وهكذا فعل البطاركة الأربعة الذين تولوا الكرسى بعده . وكانت أيام هذا الأب كلها سلاما وهدوءا ، لولا هذا الحادث . وقد قضى على الكرسى المرقسى اثنتي عشرة سنة وتنيح بسلام صلاته تكون معنا آمين .

نياحة الانبا حديد القس ( 3 برمهات)
وفى مثل هذا اليوم تنيح الأب الطوباوي المحب للإله أنبا حديد القس ، وكان تقيا فاضلا ، فمنحه الله موهبة عمل الآيات والعجائب ، وأعطاه روح النبوة ومعرفة السرائر ، حتى أنه كان يكشف ما فى القلوب ، ويشفى أمراض المترددين عليه . وقيل انه أقام ميتا بصلاته . وبعد أن بلغ من العمر مئة سنة تنيح بشيخوخة صالحة صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما آمين .

استشهاد القديس برفوريوس . ( 3 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس برفوريوس وكان من كبار أغنياء بانياس ، وأكثرهم صدقة وعطفا على الفقراء ، وافتقاد المحبوسين في سبيل ديونهم وايفاء ما عليهم . ولما جاء زمان الاضطهاد ، ونودى في كل مكان بالسجود للأصنام ، وسمع هذا القديس بمرور الأمير ، وقف على باب بيته ، وصاح في وجهه قائلا " أنا نصراني " وبعد محاولات فاشلة من الأمير لاقناعه بالعدول عن إيمانه أصدر أمره بقطع رأسه. فنال إكليل الحياة ، وأخذ أهل بلده جسده وكفنوه بأكفان غالية صلاته تكون معنا . آمين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (20 مارس 2006)

*4 برمهات 

مجمع الاربعة عشرية بجزيرة عمر ( 4 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم اجتمع بجزيرة بنى عمر مجمع على قوم يقال لهم الاربعتعشرية ، وهؤلاء كانوا يعملون عيد الفصح المجيد مع اليهود فى اليوم الرابع عشر من هلال نيسان فى أي يوم اتفق من أيام الأسبوع . فحرمهم أسقف الجزيرة، وأرسل الى سرابيون بطريرك إنطاكية ، ودمقراطس أسقف روما ، وديمتريوس بطريرك الإسكندرية ، وسيماخس 

أسقف بيت المقدس ، وأعلمهم ببدعة هؤلاء القوم . فأرسل كل منهم رسالة حدد فيها أن لا يعمل الفصح إلا فى يوم الأحد الذي يلي عيد اليهود . وأمر بحرم كل من يتعدى هذا ويخالفه . واجتمع مجمع من ثمانية عشر أسقفا ، وتليت عليهم هذه الرسائل المقدسة . فاستحضروا هؤلاء المخالفين ، وقرأوا عليهم الرسائل . فرجع قوم عن رأيهم السيىء ، وبقى الآخرون على ضلالهم . فحرموهم ومنعوهم ، وقرروا عمل الفضح كأوامر الرسل القديسين القائلين : ان من يعمل يوم القيامة فى غير يوم الأحد ، فقد شارك اليهود فى أعيادهم ، وافترق من المسيحيين . أما الخلاف بسبب عيد الفصح المسيحي (القيامة) فقد بدأ بين آسيا الصغرى وروما ، فجاهر بوليكربس أسقف أزمير المحافظة على يوم 14 نيسان لذكرى الصلب ، و 16 نيسان لذكرى القيامة ( وهما التاريخان اللذان حدث فيهما الصلب والقيامة بدون نظر الى اليوم فى الأسبوع . وسار معه فى رأيه مسيحيو ما بين النهرين وكيليكيا وسوريا . أما فكتور أسقف روما فجاهر بضرورة ملاحظة أن يكون الصلب يوم الجمعة والقيامة يوم الأحد . ( باعتبار أن يوم الجمعة هو اليوم الذي حدث فيه الصلب ، والأحد هو اليوم الذي حدث فيه القيامة ) . وقد شايعه فى ذلك مسيحيو مصر والعرب وبنطس واليونان . واشتد الخلاف بين الأسقفين ، إلا أن المودة كانت قائمة . وتدخلت الإسكندرية فى هذا الموضوع ، وحاول أسقفها يمتريوس الكرام التوفيق بين الرأيين (أن تكون ذكرى الصلب يوم الجمعة والقيامة يوم الأحد ) ، على أن يرتبطا بيوم 14 نيسان ( الفصح اليهودي ) . وجمع لهذا الغرض علماء الإسكندرية الفلكيين ، وبينهم بطليموس الفلكي الفرماوى ، ووضع بواسطتهم حساب الابقطى ، المشهور بحساب الكرمة ، والذي بموجبه أمكن معرفة يوم عيد الفصح اليهودي ( ذبح الخروف ) فى أية سنة من السنوات المصرية القبطية ، وحدد يوم الأحد التالي له عيدا للقيامة . وبهذا ينفذ ما أوصى به الرسل ألا يكون الفصحان اليهودي والمسيحي فى يوم واحد . وقد أقر المجمع المسكوني الأول المنعقد فى نيقية سنة 325 م هذا الرأي وكلف الإسكندرية بإصدار منشور عن العيد كل سنة . الرب يحرسنا من غواية الشيطان ببركة صلاة القديسين . آمين .

استشهاد القديس هانوليوس الأمير ( 4 برمهات)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس الطوباوي هانوليوس الأمير فى مدينة برجة (أنظر أع 13 : 13،14 : 25) من أعمال بمفيلية . وهذا الأمير دفعته محبته للمسيح أن يجاهر بأيمانه . فقبض عليه بارنباخس الأمير من قبل دقلديانوس فاعترف أمامه بالسيد المسيح معطيا إياه المجد بالتراتيل البهية . ثم ذم الأصنام ولعنها . فغضب عليه الأمير وأمر أن يصلب على خشبه فسبح المسيح الذي أهله للشهادة علي اسمه. ثم أسلم روحه بيد الرب ونال إكليل الشهادة. صلاته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائم . آمين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (20 مارس 2006)

*5 برمهات 

نياحة الانبا صرابامون أسقف دير انبا يحنس ( 5 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم تنيح الأب القديس الناسك العابد الأنبا صرابامون قمص دير أبو يحنس . وقد ترهب هذا القديس منذ صغره فى دير القديس أبو يحنس . ومكث فى العبادة وخدمة الشيوخ اثنتين وثلاثين سنة ، ثم رسم قمصا على الدير وأوكلوا إليه أمر تدبيره ، فتزايد فى بره ونسكه ، وكان يقضى نهاره صائما ، من يوم ترهبه إلي يوم نياحته ، وبعد أن قضى فى تدبير الدير عشرين سنة حبس نفسه فى إحدى (الكنائس ولم يعد يراه أحد مدة عشر سنوات . وكان فى هذه المدة لا يفطر إلا فى يومي السبت والأحد فقط . ولما دنت أيام وفاته ظهر له ملاك الرب أ! وقدم له صليبا من نار قائلا من نار قائلا : "( خذ هذا بيدك " . فقال له : * كيف أستطيع أن أمسك النار بيدي ! . فاجابه الملاك قائلا : " لأتخف فلا يجعل المسيح سلطانا لها عليك. فمد يده وتناول الصليب من الملاك . ثم قال له الملاك : ( تقو وتقرب من الأسرار وبعد ثلاثة أيام آتي وآخذك " . ولما استيقظ من نومه اعلم الشيوخ بالرؤيا فبكوا وودعوه طالبين منه أن يذكرهم .فطلب منهم أن يذكروه فى صلواتهم . وتنيح فى اليوم الثالث ، والشيوخ حوله . صلاته تكون معنا . آمين

استشهاد القديسة ادوكسية ( 5 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم تذكار القديسة أوذوكسية التى تفسيرها مسرة. هذه القديسة كانت سامريه المذهب ، من أهل بعلبك ، واسم أبيها يونان ، واسم أمها حكيمة . وعاشت أوذوكسية فى أول عمرها غير طاهرة . حيث كانت بجمال وجهها وحسن قوامها تعثر الكثيرين ، وتوقعهم فى الخطية ، حتى أقتنت مالا كثيرا . وسمع بها راهب قديس من أهل القدس يسمى جرمانس فذهب إليها ووعظها بالأقوال الرهيبة المخيفة ، وذكر لها جهنم والدود والظلمة وأنواع العذابات المؤلمة . فسألته : " وهل بعد الموت تقام هذه الأجساد بعد أن تصير ترابا وتحاسب ؟ ) فقال لها : " نعم . قالت : " وما دليل قولك! ولم تذكره التوراة التى أعطاها الله لموسى النبي ، ولا قال به آبائي ؟ فأوضح لها ذلك بالبراهين الكتابية والعقلية ، حتى ثبت قوله فى عقلها، واقتنعت ، ثم قالت له : وهل إذا رجعت عن أفعالى الذميمة هذه يقبلني الله إليه ؟ ، فأجابها : " ان أنت آمنت بالسيد المسيح انه قد جاء الى العالم ، وانه حمل خطايانا بصلبه عنا وتبت الآن توبة صادقة ، وتعمدت ، فأنه يقبلك ، ولا يذكرلك شيئا مما صنعت ، بل تكونين كأنك ولدت الآن من بطن أمك " : فانفتح قلبها للأيمان ، وطلبت منه إتمام ذلك . فأخذها الى أسقف بعلبك . وأقرت أمامه بالثالوث المقدس وبتجسد الكلمة وصلبه . وحينما وقف يصلى على الماء لتعميدها ، فتح الرب عقلها ، فرأت ملاكا يجذبها الى السماء ، وملائكة آخرين مسرورين بذلك . ثم رأت شخصا مفزعا أسود قبيح المنظر يجتذبها منهم وهو حانق عليها . فزادها مار أته رغبة فى العماد والتوبة . ولما تعمدت فرقت ما كانت جمعته من ثمرة الآثم على الفقراء والمساكين ، وذهبت الى دير الراهبات ، ولبست زي الرهبنة وهناك جاهدت جهادا كاملا . فدخل الشيطان فى بعض أصدقائها ، وأعلموا الأمير بأمرها ، فاستحضرها ، ولما حضرت وجدت فى بيته جنازة وبكاء على ابنه .فدخلت إليه وصلت على ابنه ، وطلبت من السيد المسيح من أجله فأقامه من الموت . فآمن الأمير بالمسيح على يدها . وسمع بها أمير آخر يدعى ديوجانس ، فاستحضرها فأبصرت أمامه جنديا فاقد بصر إحدى عينيه . فصلت وصلبت عليها، فأبصر فأطلق الأمير سراحها . وبعد مدة تولى أمير آخر يسمى بيكفيوس (ورد فى مخطوط بشبين الكرم ( بلنفيوس ) وبلغه خبرها فاستحضرها ، فسالت السيد المسيح أن يجعل لها حظا مع الشهداء . فأمر الأمير بقطع رأسها بالسيف ، ونالت إكليل الشهادة . شفاعتها تكون معنا . آمين .

نياحة القديس بطرس القس ( 5 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القس الجليل القديس بطرس وكان هذا الأب يقضى كل زمانه صائما وكان يحبس نفسه ويلتزم إقامة الصلوات فى الليل والنهار فوهبه الله نعمة العلم بالغيب ، وشفاء المرضي بالماء والزيت بعد الصلاة عليهما . وقد رسم قسا بعد امتناع كبير ، حتى اضطر الى الخضوع للأمر . وكان يقوم برفع البخور واقامة القداس يوميا . وكان أهل المدينة فرحين به قائلين ان الله يهبنا مغفرة خطايانا بصلاته وتضرعاته . وكان من عاداته المأثورة أنه إذا سمع بان اثنين من أبناء الكنيسة متخاصمان أسرع الى إقامة الصلح بينهما . وكان متحليا بالصفات الكاملة . وفى أثناء صلاته ذات ليلة ظهر له بطرس الرسول ، وقال له : " السلام لك يأمن حفظت الكهنوت بلا عيب . السلام لك وعليك يأمن صعدت صلواته وقداساته كرائحة الطيب العطرة " . أما هو فلما رآه فزع وخاف منه . فقال له : "( أنا بطرس الرسول ، لا تخف ولا تجزع ، لأن الرب أرسلني لأعزيك وأعرفك أنك ستنتقل من هذه الدنيا المتعبة الى الملكوت الأبدى . فأبشر بذلك وتعز ! ففرح القس بذلك وقال : " اذكرني يا أبى " ولما قال هذا تنيح بمجد وكرامة وسعادة . رحمنا الله بصلواته وبركاته . ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (20 مارس 2006)

*
6 برمهات 

استشهاد ديسقورس فى زمن العرب ( 6 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس ديسقورس فى زمان العرب وكان من مدينة الإسكندرية ، وحدث له ما دعا الى خروجه من دين آبائه ودخوله فى دين العرب . . ومكث كذلك مدة من الزمان . وكانت له أخت متزوجة بمدينة الفيوم . إذ علمت بما صار إليه أرسلت له قائلة : " لقد كنت اشتهى أن يأتيني خبر موتك وأنت مسيحي ، فكنت أفرح بذلك ، ولا يأتيني خبرك بأنك قد تركت المسيح إلهك " . وختمت كلامها بقولها : " واعلم أن هذا الكتاب آخر صلة بيني وبينك ، فمن الآن لاتعد ترينى وجهك ولا تكاتبنى ، . فلما قرأ كتاب أخته بكى بكاءا مرا ، ولطم وجهه ونتف لحيته ثم قام مسرعا وشد وسطه بزنار ، وصلى متضرعا بحرارة ، ورشم نفسه بعلامة الصليب ، وخرج يسير فى المدينة . وأبصره الناس على هذه الحال فاقتادوه الى الوالي وهذا قال له : " لقد تركت دين النصارى ودخلت فى ديننا ، فما الذي جرى ! ؟ فأجابه قائلا : " أنا ولدت مسيحيا وأموت مسيحيا ، ولا أعرف دينا غير هذا " . فهدده كثيرا وضربه ضربا موجعا ، فلم يرجع عن رأيه ، فأودعه السجن ، وأرسل الى ملك مصر يعرض عليه حالته أمره أن يعرض عليه الخروج من دين النصارى والدخول فى دين الملك . فان أطاع وهبه هبات جزيلة ، وإلا فيحرقه . فأخرجه من الحبس وعرض عليه الجحود فأبى قائلا : " لقد قلت سابقا ولدت مسيحيا وأموت مسيحيا " . فأمر بحرقه . فحفروا له خارج المدينة حفرة كبيرة ، وملأوها بالحطب وأوقدوها . ولما علا لهيبها فى طرحوه فيها بعد أن ضربه أهل البد ضربا موجعا وطعنوه بالسكاكين . فنال إكليل الشهادة في ملكوت السموات. صلاته تكون معنا . آمين . 2 – وفى مثل هذا اليوم أيضا : تذكار نياحة القديس ثاؤضوطس (ورد فى مخطوط بشبين الكوم " طاوطوس ") أسقف مدينة قورنثية التي في جزيرة قبرص . وقد عذب كثيرا أيام الاضطهاد . وذلك أن يوليوس حاكم هذه الجزيرة من قبل دقلديانوس استحضر هذأ القديس وطلب ! منه أن ينكر المسيح ، ويقدم البخور للأصنام . وإذ لم يذعن لأمره نزع عنه ثيابه ، وضربه ضربا شديدا موجعا بسياط من جلد البقر ، ثم علقه ومشط جسمه بأمشاط من حديد ثم سمر جسمه بالمسامير وجروه الى الحبس . فمكث فيه الى أن أهلك الله دقاديانوس وتملك قسطنطين البار . فأطلقه مع جملة المحبوسين . فرجع الى كرسيه ورعى رعيته التى أؤتمن عليها الى أن تنيح بسلام . شفاعته تكون معنا. ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (20 مارس 2006)

*7 برمهات 

استشهاد انبا فليمون المغنى وانبا ابلابيوس ( 7 برمهات)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديسان فيليمون وابلانيوس . وفيليمون هذا كان مغنيا لأريانوس والى انصنا ، وكان ابلانيوس مزمرا ، وكانا صديقين حميمين . واشتهيا أخذ اكليل الشهادة فدخل فيليمون يوما على الوالي واعترف بالسيد المسيح أمامه فأمر أن يرموه بالسهام . وحدث أن دخل بعده القديس ابلانيوس وفى يده المزمار ، واعترف هو أيضا بالسيد المسيح . فلما عرفه الوالي غضب جدا وأمر أن يرموه بالسهام هو الآخر . وفى أثناء ذلك رجعت السهام الى ناحية الوالي فأصابت عينه فقلعتها . أما القديسان فقد أكملا جهادهما ونالا اكليل الشهادة . صلاتهما تكون معنا . آمين .

استشهاد مريم الاسرائيلية ( 7 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم استشهدت القديسة مريم الإسرائيلية . ولم تكن هذه القديسة تعرف السيد المسيح ، وكانت رديئة السيرة ، ولما أرادت التوبة والرجوع الى السيرة الصالحة أرسل لها الرب رجلا قديسا قام بوعظها ، وعرفها طريق الخلاص بالإيمان بالسيد المسيح وقال لها ان النفس لابد أن تعطى جواب عن جميع أعمالها في يوم القيامة وانها بعد الموت وفراق هذا. العالم ستحاسب عما فعلت. فقالت له : (" ما هو الدليل على قولك هذا الذي نحم تذكره التوراة الذي أعطاه الله لموسى النبي ، كما لم يقل بهذا آبائي فأثبت لي صحة قولك بالبراهين الشرعية والعقلية فأثبت لها ما طلبت . ولما ثبتت أقواله في عقلها قالت : " ان تبت عن أعمالي النجسة فهل يقبلني الله ؟ فأجابها" ان آمنت بأن المسيح جاء الى العالم لخلاص البشر ،وسلكت سبيل التوبة ، يقبلك الله ا . فآمنت وتابت . ثم لما بلغ خبرها للوالى أحضرها أمامه فأصرت علي مسيحيتها فأمر بقطع رأسها بحد السيف . ونالت اكليل الشهادة . شفاعتها تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين .

تذكار استشهاد مينا فى زمن العرب ( 7 برمهات)
في هذا اليوم تذكار استشهاد مينا فى زمن العرب . صلاته تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (20 مارس 2006)

*8 برمهات 

استشهاد البابا يوليانوس الاسكندرى ( 8 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 188 م ( 3 مارس ) تنيح الأب القديس يوليانوس البابا إلحادي عشر من باباوات الكرازة المرقسية . كان هذا الأب طالبا بالكلية الاكليريكية التى أسسها مار مرقس ، ورسم قسا بمدينة الإسكندرية ، وقد فاق الكثيرين بعلمه وعفافه وتقواه . فرسم بطريركا في 9 برمهات ( سنة 178 م ) .وبعد اختياره رأى أن الوثنيين لا يسمحون للأساقفة بالخروج عن مدينة الإسكندرية . فكان هو يخرج سرا منها ليرسم كهنة في كل مكان . وقبل انتقاله أعلنه ملاك الرب أن الكرام الذي يأتيه بعنقود عنب ، هو الذي سيخلفه في كرسى البطريركية . وفى ذات يوم بينما كان ديمتريوس الكرام يشذب أشجاره ، عثر على عنقود عنب في غير أوانه ، وقدمه للبطريرك فسر من هذه الهدية ، وقص على الأساقفة الرؤيا، وأوصاهم بتنصيب الكرام بطريركا بعده . وقد وضع هذا الأب مقالات وميامر كثيرة، وكان مداوما على تعليم الشعب ووعظه وافتقاده ، وأقام على الكرسى الرسولى عشر سنين . ثم تنيح بسلام . صلاته تكون معنا . آمين .

استشهاد متياس الرسول ( 8 برمهات)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس متياس الرسول حوالى سنة 63 م . ولد في بيت لحم ، وكان من المرافقين للرسل ؟ وهو الذي اختير عوض يهوذا الاسخريوطي في اجتماع علية صهيون عندما قال بطرس الرسول "- أيها الرجال الاخوة ؟ كان ينبغي أن يتم هذا المكتوب الذي سبق الروح القدس فقاله بفم داود عن يهوذا الذي صار دليلا للذين قبضوا على يسوع . إذ كان معدودا بيننا وصار له نصيب في هذه الخدمة . فان هذا اقتنى حقلا من أجرة الظلم وأذ سقط على وجهه من الوسط فانسكبت أحشاؤه كلها. وصار معلوما عند جميع سكان أورشليم حتى دعي ذلك الحقل في لغتهم حقل دم . لأنه مكتوب في المزامير لتصر داره خرابا ولا يكن فيها ساكن وليأخذ وظيفته آخر . فينبغى أن الرجال الذين اجتمعوا معنا كل الزمان الذي فيه دخل إلينا الرب يسوع وخرج . منذ معمودية يوحنا إلى اليوم الذي ارتفع فيه عنا يصير واحد منهم شاهدا معنا بقيامته . فأقاموا اثنين يوسف الذي يدعى بارسابا الملقب يوستس ( آي عادل ) ومتياس . وصلوا قائلين : أيها الرب العارف قلوب الجميع عين أنت من هذين الاثنين أيا اخترته ، ليأخذ قرعة هذه الخدمة والرسالة التى تعداها يهوذا ليذهب إلى مكانه . ثم ألقوا قرعتهم فوقعت القرعة على متياس فحسب مع الأحد عشر رسولا " (مت 27 : 8 و أع 1 :15 - 26) . وبعد ذلك امتلأ متياس من الروح القدس . وذهب يكرز بالإنجيل حتى وصل إلى بلاد قوم يأكلون لحوم البشر . ومن عادتهم أنهم عندما يقع في أيديهم غريب يضعونه في السجن ، ويطعمونه من الحشائش مدة ثلاثين يوما ، ثم يخرجونه ويأكلون لحمه . فلم وصل اليهم القديس متياس ونادى فيهم ببشارة المحبة قبضوا عليه ، وقلعوا عينيه ، وأودعوه السجن . ولكن قبل أن تنتهى المدة أرسل إليه الرب اندراوس وتلميذه . فذهبا إلى السجن ورأيا المسجونين وما بعمل بهم . فأوعز الشيطان إلى أهل المدينة أن يقبضوا عليهما أيضا ويقتلوهما . ولما هموا بالقبض عليهما ا صلى القديسان إلى الرب فتفجرت عين ماء من تحت أحد أعمدة السجن . . وفاضت حتى بلغت إلى الأعناق . فلما ضاق الآمر بأهل المدينة ، ويئسوا من الحياة أتوا إلى الرسولين ، وبكوا معترفين بخطاياهم . فقال لهم الرسولان آمنوا بالرب يسوع المسيح وأنتم تخلصون . فأمنوا جميعهم وأطلقوا القديس متياس وهذا تولى مع اندراوس وتلميذه تعليمهم سر تجسد المسيح بعد أن انصرفت عنهم تلك المياه بصلاتهم وتضرعهم ثم عمدوهم باسم الثالوث المقدس . وصلوا إلى السيد المسيح فنزع منهم الطبع الوحشي ، ورسموا لهم أسقفا وكهنة ، وبعد أن أقاموا عندهم مدة تركوهم ، وكان الشعب يسألونهم سرعة العودة . أما متياس الرسول فانه ذهب إلى مدينة دمشق ونادى فيها باسم المسيح فغضب أهل المدينة عليه وأخذوه ووضعوه على سرير حديد وأوقدوا النار تحته فكم تؤذه ، بل كان وجهه يتلألأ بالنور كالشمس . فتعجبوا من ذلك عجبا عظيما وآمنوا كلهم بالرب يسوع المسيح على يدى هذا الرسول ، فعمدهم ورسم لهم كهنة . وأقام عندهم أياما كثيرة وهو يثبتهم على الأيمان . وبعد ذلك تنيح بسلام في إحدى مدن اليهود التى تدعى فالاون . وفيها وضع جسده صلاته تكون معنا . آمين .

استشهاد اريانوس والى انصنا ( 8 برمهات)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس اريانوس والى انصنا . وذلك لما أمر برمى القديس ابلانيوس بالسهام وقد ارتدت إلى عينه فقلعتها كما هو مذكور في اليوم السابع من برمهات قال له أحد المؤمنين : " لو أخذت من دمه ووضعت عينك لأبصرت " فأخذ من دمه ووضعه على عينه فأبصر للوقت ، وآمن بالسيد المسيح وندم كثيرا على ما فرط منه في تعذيب القديسين . ثم قام وحطم أصنامه ، ولم يعد يعذب أحدا من المؤمنين . فلما اتصل خبره بالملك دقلديانوس استحضره واستعلم منه عن السبب الذي رده عن عبادة آلهته . فبدأ القديس يقص عليه الآيات والعجائب التى أجراها الله على أيدي قديسيه ، وكيف أنهم في حاك عذابهم وتقطيع أجسامهم كانوا يعودون أصحاء . . فاغتاظ الملك من هذا القول ، وآمر أن يعذب عذابا شيدا ، وأن يطرح في جب ويغطى عليه حتى يموت . فأرسل السيد المسيح ملاكه ، وحمله من ذلك الجب ، وأوقفه عند مرقد الملك . ولما استيقظ الملك ورآه وعرف أنه أريانوس ، ارتعب ودهش . ولكنه عاد فآمر بوضعه في كيس شعر وطرحه في البحر . ففعلوا به كذلك . وهنا أسلم الشهيد روحه داخل الكيس . وكان القديس عندما ودع أهله أخبرهم بأن الرب قد أعلمه في رؤيا الليل أنه سيهتم بجسده ، ويعيده إلى بلده ، وانهم سيجدونه في ساحل الإسكندرية . وحدث أن أمر الرب حيوانا بحريا فحمله إلى الإسكندرية وطرحه على البر ، فأخذه غلمانه وأتوا به إلى انصنا ، ووضعوه مع أجساد القديسين ئ فيليمون وأبلانيوس ، وهكذا أكمل جهاده ونال الإكليل السمائى . صلاته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (20 مارس 2006)

*9 برمهات 

نياحة القديس كوش المجاهد العظيم (كونن) ( 9 برمهات)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس المجاهد كونن . كان هذا القديس من ضيعة أنيطانيوس من بلاد سوريا من أب - اسمه نسطر وأم اسمها ثاؤذورا ، كانا يعبدان الكواكب . وكان ذلك وقت تبشير التلاميذ باسم السيد المسيح له المجد . ولما كبر كونن ظهرت منه فضائل كثيرة كالعفة والطهارة والورع والرحمة . . وأراد والداه أن يزوجاه فأبي . ولكنهما أرغماه على ذلك وزوجاه . فلم يكن يهوى أن يعرف امرأته . فمكث الاثنان على ذلك الحال أبكارا . وكان كثيرا ما يقول في صلاته : أيها الإله أرشدني إلى معرفتك الحقيقية . فظهر له ملاك الرب ميخائيل ، وأمره أن يذهب إلي أحد الرسل . فمضى إليه وتعلم منه فرائض الدين المسيحى وتعمد وتناول السرائر الإلهية . ثم داوم * على سماع تعاليم الرسل . فازداد طهارة وعفة ونسكا وورعا وصلاة فمنحه الله موهبة عمل المعجزات والسلطان على الشياطين . فاجتذب أبويه وزوجته أيضا ووالديها إلى الإيمان بالسيد المسيح . ولما دخل أحد الكفار مرة إلى إحدى المغارات ليذبح للشيطان ، وعلم به هذا القديس صرخ فى الشيطان وانتهره أن يقر أمام الناس من هو ؟ فاعترف أنه شيطان وليس إلها . فصرخ الحاضرون قائلين : " واحد هو اله القديس كونن " . ثم آمنوا واعتمدوا . فسمع بخبره نائب الوالى كلوديوس قيصر، فاستحضره فأقر أمامه بالمسيح ، فربطه وضربه ضربا شيدا . وسمع بذلك أهل بلده ولمحبتهم له هرعوا إليه يريدون قتل الوالى فهرب منهم .أما هم فحلوا القديس بن رباطه وغسلوه من دمائه . وحملوه الى بلدهم . فعاش عدة سنين وانتقل الى الرب . فجعل المؤمنون داره كنيسة ووضعوا جسده فيها . وظهرت منه آيات وعجائب كثيرة . صلاته تكون .معنا . آمين

استشهاد القديسين أندريانوس ومرتا زوجته واوسابيوس والأربعين شهيدا ( 9 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديسون اندريانوس ومرتا زوجته وأوسابيوس وأرمانيوس وأربعون شهيدا ، بعد عذابات شديدة على اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح . صلاتهم تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (20 مارس 2006)

*10 برمهات 

ظهور الصليب على يد القديسة هيلانة الملكة سنة 326 م ( 10 برمهات)
تحتفل الكنيسة بظهور الصليب الكريم الذي لربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح : الأول فى اليوم السادس عشر من شهر توت سنة 326 م على الملكة البارة القديسة هيلانة ، والدة الإمبراطور قسطنطين الكبير ، لأن هذه القديسة - وقت أن قبل ابنها قسطنطين الإيمان بالمسيح - نذرت أن تمضى الى أورشليم . فأعد ابنها البار كل شئ لإتمام هذه الزيارة المقدسة . ولما وصلت أورشليم ومعها عسكر عظيم وسألت عن مكان الصليب لم يعلمها به أحد فأخذت شيخا من اليهود ، وضيقت عليه بالجوع والعطش ، حتى اضطر الى -الإرشاد عن المكان الذي يحتمل وجود الصليب فيه بكيمان الجلجثة . –فأشارت بتنظيف الجلجثة ، فعثرت على ثلاثة صلبان ، وذلك فى سنة 326 م . ولما لم يعرفوا الصليب الذي صلب عليه السيد المسيح أحضروا ميتا ووضعوا عليه أحد الصلبان فلم يقم ، وكذا عملوا فى الآخر ، ولكنهم لما وضعوا عليه الثالث قام لوقته . فتحققوا بذلك أنه صليب السيد المسيح فسجت له الملكة ، وكل الشعب المؤمن ، وأرسلت جزءا منه الى ابنها قسطنطين مع المسامير ، وأسرعت فى تشييد الكنائس المذكورة فى اليوم السادس عشر من شهر توت المبارك . والاحتفال الثاني الذي تقيم فيه الكنيسة تذكار الصليب فى اليوم العاشر من شهر برمهات . وكان على يد الإمبراطور هرقل فى سنة 627 ميلادية . وذلك أنه لما ارتد الفرس منهزمين من مصر الى بلادهم أمام هرقل ، حدث أنه عند مرورهم على بيت المقدس أحد أمراء الفرس كنيسة الصليب التى شيدتها الملكة هيلانة . فرأى ضوءا ساطعا يشع من قطعة خشبية موضوعة على مكان محلى بالذهب . فمد الأمير يده إليها ، فخرجت منها نار وأحرقت أصابعه . - فأعلمه النصارى أن هذه قاعدة لصليب المقدس ، كما قصوا عليه أيضا أمر اكتشافه ، وأنه لا يستطيع . أن يمسها إلا المسيحى . فاحتال على شماسين كانا قائمين بحراستها ، وأجزل لهما العطاء على أن يحملا هذه القطعة ويذهبا بها معه إلي بلاده ، فأخذاها ووضعاها في صندوق وذهبا بها معه إلي بلاده مع من سباهم من شعب أورشليم وسمع هرقل ملك الروم بذلك ، فذهب بجيشه إلي بلاد الفرس وحاربهم وخذلهم وقتل منهم كثيرين . وجعل يطوف في تلك البلاد يبحث عن هذه القطعة فلم يعثر عليها . لأن الأمير كان قد حفر في بستانه حفرة وأمر الشماسين بوضع هذا الصندوق فيها وردمها ثم قتلهما . ورأت ذلك إحدى سباياه وهي ابنة أحد الكهنة، وكانت تتطلع من طاقة بطريق الصدفة فأسرعت الى هرقل الملك وأعلمته بما كانت قد رأته فقصد ومعه الاساقفة والكهنة والعسكر الى ذلك الموضع . وحفروا فعثروا علي الصندوق بما فيه فأخرجوا القطعة المقدسة فى سنة 628 م ولفوها فى ثياب فاخرة وأخذها هرقل الى مدينة القسطنطينية وأودعها. هناك . ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين .

لا تصلى صلوات السواعى في رفع بخور عشية عيد الصليب لأنه يقع دائما في الصوم الكبير

نوة الشمس الكبرى : شرقية سبعة أيام ( 10 برمهات)
النوات

في اشهر الشتاء تتعرض الأجزاء المطلة علي البحر المتوسط لظاهرة تولد الانخفاضات الجوية الإعصارية التي تميز الأحوال المناخية في إقليم البحر المتوسط وتعرف في الإسكندرية باسم النوات. 

النوات :

هي اضطرابات جوية تنشأ عنها دوامة هوائية دائرية أو بيضاوية ذات ضغط منخفض وسط مساحة ضغطها مرتفع وتندفع فيها الرياح علي شكل حلزوني نحو مركز منخفض بحيث يكون سيرها ضد اتجاه عقارب الساعة .
*


----------



## ميرنا (20 مارس 2006)

*11 برمهات 

استشهاد باسيلاؤس الاسقف ( 11 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس باسيلاؤس الأسقف . وهذا القديس رسم أسقفا مع آخرين علي غير كراس فى سنة 298 م من القديس هرمون بطريرك أورشليم الذي أرسلهم يكرزون ببشارة الملكوت فى البلاد التى ليس فيها مؤمنون . فكرز هذا القديس فى بلاد كثيرة فضربوه وطردوه . ولما دخل شرصونة بالشام ونادى بالبشرى آمن به قوم من أهلها ، فغضب الآخرون وطردوه . فخرج الى خارج المدينة وسكن فى مغارة مداوما الابتهال والصلاة الى الله أن يؤمنوا به . واتفق أن ابن والى المدينة مات وكان وحيده . فحزن عليه كثيرا . وحدث فى الليلة التى دفن فيها أن الوالد رأى ابنه فى رؤيا الليل واقفا أمامه وهو يقول له : استدع القديس باسيلاؤس وأسال أن يصلى الى المسيح من أجلى ، فإني فى ظلمة عظيمة " . فانتبه من نومه وأخذ عظماء المدينة وأتي الى مغارة القديس وطب منه أن يدخل المدينة ليصلى من أجل ابنه -. فأجاب سؤلهم وذهب معهم الى حيث قبر ابنه . وابتهل الى الله بصلاة حارة . فقام الولد حيا بقوة الله . فآمن الأمير وأهله وأكثر أهل المدينة ، وتعمدوا من يد هذا القديس . وكان بالمدينة جماعة من اليهود . فحسدوا القديس واجتمعوا بالذين لم يؤمنوا من أهل البلد ووثبوا جميعا عليه ، وضربوه وجروه الى أن أسلم روحه بسلام . . بركة صلاته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما. آمين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (21 مارس 2006)

*12 برمهات 

ظهور بتولية البابا ديمتريوس الاسكندرى ال 12 ( 12 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم تعيد الكنيسة بتذكار ظهور بتوليه القديس العظيم الأنبا ديمتريوس بابا الكرازة المرقسية الثاني عشر . وذلك أن القديس يوليانوس البابا إلحادي عشر ليلة نياحة ظهر له ملاك الرب وقال له : " أنت ماض الى السيد المسيح فالذي يدخل إليك غدا ومعه عنقود عنب ، هو الذي يصلح أن يكون بطريركا بعدك ! . فلما كان الغد دخل هذا القديس ومعه عنقود عنب فأمسكه الأب يوليانوس وقال للشعب : " هذا بطريرككم بعدى " . ثم عرفهم بما قاله له الملاك . فأمسكوه وأقاموه بطريركا فى 9 برمهات ( 4 مارس سنة 188 م ) وكان متزوجا + ولم يكن رسم على كرسى الإسكندرية بطريرك متزوج قبل هذا الأب . فدخل الشيطان فى قلب عامة الناس وجعلتهم يتحدثون بأمره ويذمونه هو ومن قدمه . فظهر له ملاك الرب وأعلمه بذلك ب !. وأمره أن ينزع الشك من القلوب بإظهار آمرة مع امرأته أمام الشعب فامتنع أولا . فقال له الملاك : (" يجب أن لا تخلص نفسك فقط وتدع غيرك يهلك بسببك . ولأنك راع فاجتهد فى خلاص شعبك أيضا.فلما كان الغد قام بخدمة القداس ، ثم أمر الشعب بعدم الانصراف بعد نهاية الخدمة ، واستحضر نارا موقدة ، وطلب زوجته من بيت النساء . وكان الشعب يتعجب من ذلك ، وهم لا يدرون ماذا يقصد بذلك . وصلى ووقف على ا لنار بقدميه وهي متقدة ، ثم أخذ منها كمية ووضعها فى ازاره ، ثم وضع كمية أخرى فى ازار زوجته ، ولبث وقتا طويلا وهو يصلى ، ولم يحترق 1 شئ من الازارين . فتعجب الشعب وسألوه عن السبب الذي دفعه لهذا العمل ، فأعلمهم بخبره مع امرأته ، وقال ان أبويهما زواجهما بغير أرادتهما وان لهما ثمان واربعين سنة منذ زواجهما وهما يعيشان عيشة أخ وأخت ، يظللهما ملاك الرب بجناحيه ، وان أحدا لم يعرف ذلك قبل الآن ، الى أن أمره ملاك الرب بإظهار ذلك .

فتعجب الشعب مما رأوا وسمعوا وسبحوا الله تعالى طالبين من القديس أن يتجاوز عما فرط منهم ويغفر لهم . .فقبل عذرهم ؟ وغفر لهم ، وباركهم ، ثم صرفهم الى بيوتهم ممجدين الأب والابن والروح القدس ، مذيعين ما رأوه من عجائب هذا القديس . صلاته تكون معنا آمين .

استشهاد القديس ملاخى بأرض فلسطين ( 12 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم أستشهد القديس البار ملاخى المستشهد بأرض فلسطين . صلاته تكون معنا . آمين .

استشهاد القديس جلاذينوس فى دمشق ( 12 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم تحتفل الكنيسة بتذكار استشهاد القديس جلاذينوس فى أوائل حكم الإمبراطور قسطنظين الكبير . وكان هذا القديس من مدينة مارمين بالقرب من دمشق ، وعلى بعد ميل منها . وكان يمثل مع جموع من الناس قد كرسوا أنفسهم لعبادة الأوثان وهم من سكان مدينة هليوبوليس فى لبنان فعندما اجتمعوا ذات يوم فى المسرح وجمعوا فيه الممثلين قام الاخيرون بسكب ماء بارد فى حوض نحاسي كبير، وابتدأوا يتكلمون بتهكم عن الذين يذهبون الى معمودية المسيحيين المقدسة ، ثم غطسوا أحد هؤلاء الممثلين فى الماء فعمدوه . ثم أخرجوه وألبسوه ثوبا أبيض على سبيل التمثيل . ولكن هذا الممثل بعدما أخرج من الماء ، امتنع عن الاستمرار فى التمثيل ، وأعلن أنه يفضل الموت مسيحيا علي اسم السيد المسيح . وأضاف الى ذلك قائلا : " عندما كنتم تهزأون أثناء تجديد ماء المعمودية المقدسة شاهدت معجزة عجيبة " . وعند ذلك ابتعدت قليلا عن هذه المياه . فاستاء الحاضرون منه ، واستشاطوا غضبا ،لأنهم كانوا وثنيين . وقبضوا على هذا القديس ورجموه ، ففاضت روحه ، ونال إكليل الشهادة الدائم ، ودخل فى عداد الشهداء القديسين . ثم حضر أهله وكثيرون من المسيحيين ، وأخذوا جسده ، ودفنوه فى المدينة ، وبنوا كنيسة عليه . نفعنا الله ببركاته . ولربنا.المجد دائما . آمين

التذكار الشهري لرئيس الملائكة الجليل ميخائيل ( 12 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم تحتفل الكنيسة بتذكار رئيس جند السماء الملاك الجليل ميخائيل الشفيع فى جنس البشر. شفاعته تكون معنا . آمين.
*


----------



## ميرنا (22 مارس 2006)

*13 برمهات 

استشهاد الاربعين شهيدا بسبسطية ( 13 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديسون الأربعون شهيدا بمدينة سبسطية . وذلك أن الملك قسطنطين الكبير كان قد ولى ليكيوس صديقه من قبله على الشرق وأوصاه بالمسيحيين خيرا ولكنه لما وصل الى مقر الولاية أمر مرؤوسيه بعبادة الأصنام فامتنعوا وشتموا آلهته . وفى إحدى الليالي اتفق بعض الجنود وأولادهم من مدينة سبسطية على أن يتقدموا إليه معترفين بإيمانهم وبينما هم نائمون ظهر لهم ملاك الرب وشجعهم وثبت قلوبهم . وفى الصباح وقفوا أمام حاجب –الوالي واعترفوا بالسيد المسيح فهددهم –الملك فلم يخافوا . وأمر أن يرجموا بالحجارة ، فكانت الحجارة ترتد على مرسليها. وكان بجوارهم بركة ماء متجمدة . فأمر أن يطرحوا فيه فطرحوهم فتقطعت أعضاؤهم من شدة البرد .

وكان بجوار البركة حمام وخارت قوى أحدهم فصعد الى هذا الحمام وأذابت حرارته الجليد الذي كان عليه فانخلت أعصابه ومات بسرعة . وهكذا صار ضمن مصاف الشهداء .

أما الباقون فان أحد الحراس رأى ملائكة نزلت من السماء وبيدهم أكاليل وضعوها على رؤوس الشهداء التسعة والثلاثين . وبقى إكليل بيد الملاك . فأسرع الحارس ونزل الى البركة وهو يصيح : " أنا مسيحي . أنا مسيحي " . فأخذ الإكليل الذي كان معلقا بيد الملاك ، وانضم الى صفوف الشهداء . وكان بين الشهداء بعض صغار السن ، وكانت أمهاتهم تقويهم وتثبتهم . وإذ مكثوا فى البركة زمانا ولم يموتوا ، أراد الملك أن يكسر سيقانهم ، فأخذ الرب نفوسهم وأراحهم . فأمر أن يحطوا على عجلة ويطرحوا فى البحر بعد أن يحرقوا . وكان بينهم صبى صغير لم يمت ، فتركوه فحملته أمه وطرحته على العجلة مع رفقائه فأنزلوه ثانيا لانه حي فأخذته أمه ومات على عنقها . فوضعته معهم . وخرجوا بهم الى خارج المدينة ورموهم فى النار فلم تمسهم بأذى . ثم رموهم فى البحر . وفى اليوم الثالث ظهر القديسون لاسقف سبسية فى رؤيا وقالوا له : هلم الى النهر وخذ أجسادنا . فقام وأخذ الكهنة ووجد الأجساد فحملها باحترام ووضعها فى محل خاص . وشاع ذكرهم فى كل الأقطار . صلواتهم تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين

نياحة البابا ديونسيوس الاسكندرى ال14 ( 13 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم . ( 8 مارس سنة 264 ميلادية ) تنيح الأب العظيم الأنبا ديونيسيوس الرابع عشر من باباوات الكرازة المرقسية . وهذا كان ابنا لأبوين على مذهب الصابئة ( عابدي الكواكب ) وقد اهتم والده بتعليمه كل علوم الصابئة .

وحدث ذات يوم أن مرت به عجوز مسيحية وبيدها بضع أوراق من رسائل بولس الرسول وعرضت عليه شراءها . فلما تناولها واطلع عليها وجد بها شيئا غريبا وعلما عجيبا . فسألها " أتبيعينها " ؟ فأجابته : " نعم بقيراط ذهب فأعطاها ثلاثة قراريط ، وطلب منها أن تبحث عن بقية هذه الأوراق وهو على استعداد أن يضاعف لها الثمن . فذهبت وعادت ببضع أوراق أخرى . وإذ وجد الكتاب ناقصا طلب منها بقيته . فقالت له : " لقد وجدت هذه الأوراق ضمن كتب آبائي . وإذا أردت الحصول على الكتاب كاملا فاذهب الى الكنيسة وهناك تحصل عليه " . فذهب وطلب من أحد الكهنة أن يطلعه على ما يسمي رسائل بولس ؟ فأعطاها له فقرأها ووعاها . ثم قصد القديس ديمتريوس البابا الثاني عشر . فأخذ البابا يعلمه ويرشده الى حقائق الإيمان المسيحي ثم عمده . فتقدم كثيرا في علوم الكنيسة ، حتى أن الأنبا ديمتريوس عينه معلما للشعب 

ولما تنيح الأنبا ديمتريوس ورسم الأب ياروكلاس بطريركا جعله نائبا فى الحكم بين المؤمنين . وفوض إليه أمر إدارة البطريركية . ولما تنيح القديس ياروكلاس اتفق رأي كل الشعب على تقدمته بطريركا فى أول طوبة ( 28 ديسمبر سنة 46 2 م ) ، فى زمن الملك فيلبس المحب للنصارى ، فرعى رعيته أحسن رعاية . غير أنه تحمل شدائد كثيرة . وذلك أن داكيوس تغلب علي فيلبس وقتله ولما جلس على أريكة الملك أثار الاضطهاد على المسيحيين ، وقتل كثيرين من البطاركة والاساقفا والمؤمنين . ومات فملك بعده غالوس ، فهدأ الاضطهاد فى مدة ملكه . ولما مات هذا وملك مكانه فاليريانوس أثار من جديد الاضطهاد

على المسيحيين بشدة وقبض على الأب ديونيسيوس وعرض عليه السجود للأصنام فامتنع قائلا * نحن نسجد لله الآب وابنه يسوع المسيح والروح القدس الآلة الواحد " فهدده كثيرا وقتل أمامه جماعة ، فلم يردعه شئ من ذلك . فنفاه ثم استعاده من النفى وقال له : بلغنا أنك تنفرد وتقدس فأجابه : " نحن لا نترك صلاتنا ليلا ولا نهارا " . ثم التفت الى الشعب الذي كان حوله وقال لهم : إ امضوا وصلوا . وأنا وان كنت غائبا عنكم بالجسد فآني حاضر معكم بالروح " . فاغتاظ الملك من ذلك وأعاده الى منفاه . - ولما تغلب عليه سابور ملك الفرس واعتقله ، تسلم الملك ابنه غاليانوس وكان صالحا حليما فأطلق المعتقلين من المؤمنين وأعاد منهم من كان منفيا . وكتب للبطريرك والأساقفة كتاب أمان أن يفتحوا كنائسهم . 

وظهر فى أيام هذا الأب قوم فى بلاد العرب يقولون : ان النفس تموت مع الجسد ، ثم تقوم معه فى يوم القيامة ، . . فجمع عليهم مجمعا وحرمهم . وظهر آخرون على بدعة أوريجانس وسابليوس ، ولما كفر بولس السميساطى بالابن ، واجتمع عليه مجمع بإنطاكية، لم يستطع هذا القديس الحضور إليه لشيخوخته ، فاكتفى برسالة كلها حكمة ، بين فيها فساد رأى هذا المبتدع ، وأظهر صحة المعتقد القويم . وأكمل سعيه الصالح ، وتنيح بشيخوخة صالحة فى ( 8 مارس سنة 264 م ) ، بعد أن أقام على الكرسي الرسولى 17 سنة وشهرين وعشرة أيام . صلاته تكون معنا . آمين .

عودة القديسين العظيمين الأنبا مقاريوس الكبير والأنبا مقاريوس الإسكندري من منفاهما ( 13 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم تذكار عودة القديسين العظيمين الأنبا مقاريوس الكبير والأنبا مقاريوس الإسكندري من منفاهما فى جزيرة بأعلى الصعيد . وكان قد نفاهما إليها الملك والس الاريوسى . "

وكان أهل تلك الجزيرة يعبدون الأوثان . وبناء على أمر فالنز نال القديسان من أهل تلك الجهة عذابات أليمة مدة ثلاث سنوات . وحدث ذات يوم أن دخل شيطان فى ابنة كاهن الوثن بتلك الجزيرة وأتعبها جدا . فتقدم القديس مقاريوس الكبير وصلى عليها فشفاها الرب فأمن الكاهن وأهل الجزيرة بالسيد المسيح . فعلمهم القديسان حقائق الدين المسيحى وعمداهم فى ليلة الغطاس 11 طوبة وحولوا البربه التى فى الجزيرة إلى كنيسة . وقدس فيها القديسان وناولاهم من الأسرار الإلهية . وبإعلان من السيد المسيح رسما لهم كهنة وشمامسة . وعندما أرادا العودة لم يعرفا الطريق ، فظهر لهما ملاك الرب وسار معهما يرشدهما ، فوصلا الى الإسكندرية ، ومنها إلى جبل شيهيت . فتلقاهما رهبان البرية، وكان عددهم فى ذاك الوقت خمسين ألف راهب ، منهم الأنبا يؤنس القصير والأنبا بشوى ، وفرح الرهبان بلقاء أبيهم . صلوات هؤلاء القديسان تكون معنا . آمين
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 أبريل 2006)

*14 برمهات 

استشهاد القديس شنودة البهنساوى ( 14 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس شنوده البهنساوى . ذلت أن بعضهم وشى به ، لدى الامير مكسيموس المعين من قبل دقلديانوس ، بأنه مسيحى . فاستحضره وسأله عن معتقده فاقر بإيمانه بالمسيح وبأنه الإله الحقيقي . فآمر الجند أن يطرحوه على الأرض ، ويضربوه بالمطارق ، حتى تهرأ لحمه ، وجرى دمه على الأرض . ثم وضعوه فى سجن كريه الرائحة . فأرسل الرب إليه رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل ، فأبرأه من جراحاته ثم شجعه وقواه ،وبشره باكليل المجد بعد احتمال ما سيحل به من العذاب الشديد . وفى الصباح التالي أمر الأمير الجند أن يفتقدوه فوجدوه واقفا يصلى . ولما أعلموا الأمير بأمره ، وأبصره سالما ، بهت وقال : " انه ساحر " . ثم أمر فعلقوه منكسا وأوقدوا تحته نارا ، فلم تؤثر فيه . فعصروه بالمعصرة . وأخيرا قطعوا رأسه وجسمه إربا أربا ، ورموه للكلاب فلم تقربه . وفى الليل أخذه المؤمنون وسكبوا عليه طيبا كثير الثمن ، ولفوه فى أكفان غالية . ووضعوه فى تابوت ثم دفنوه . صلاته تكون معنا . آمين .

استشهاد الأباء الاساقفة اوجانيوس واغابودوس ولانديوس ( 14 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديسون أوجانيوس وأغاتودرس والبديوس . هؤلاء القديسون كانوا مسيحيين عن آبائهم وأجدادهم ، سالكين فى طريق الله . حاصلين على جانب عظيم من العلوم الدينية . فرسمهم القديس هرمون بطريرك أورشليم أساقفة بدون كراسى ليجولوا كارزين ومعلمين . فذهبوا وكرزوا فى مدن كثيرة . وفى إحدى المدن خرج عليهم أهلها وضربوهم ضربا شديدا بدون رحمة ، ثم رجموهم بالحجارة الى أن تنيحوا بسلام ، وئالوا أكليل الشهادة . صلاتهم تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين .

نياحة البابا كيرلس أبن لقلق ( 14 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 959 ش الموافق 0 1 مارس 1243 تنيح الأب القديس الأنبا كيرلس الخامس والسبعون من باباوات الكرازة المرقسية ، المعروف بابن لقلق . وقد رسم هذا الأب فى الثالث والعشرين من شهر بؤونة سنة 951 للشهداء ( 17 يونية1235 م ) . وحصلت معارضات فى اختياره أولا ، وأخيرا انتهى الإجماع عليه . وفى أيام هذا الأب اجتمع مجمع من سائر أساقفة الكرازة المرقسية ووضعوا قانونا شاملا للكنيسة . وكان الشيخ الاجل العلامة الصفى ابن العسال كاتبا لهذا المجمع . وأقام هذا الأب على الكرسى البطريركى سبع سنين وثمانية أشهر وثلاثة وعشرين يوما . وتنيح بدير الشمع فى سنة 959 للشهداء . ( 10 مارس 1243 م ) . صلاته تكون معنا . آمين
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 أبريل 2006)

*15 برمهات 

نياحة القديسة سارة الراهبة ( 15 برمهات)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيحت القديسة المجاهدة سارة الراهبة هذه الناسكة كانت من أهالي الصعيد "، وكان أبواها مسيحيين غنيين . ولم يكن لهما ولد سواها . فربياها تربية مسيحية ، وعلماها القراءة والكتابة . وكانت مداومة على قراءة الكتب الدينية وخصوصا أخبار الآباء الرهبان . فتأثرت بسيرتهم الصالحة واشتاقت إلي الحياة النسكية . فقصدت أحد الأديرة التي بالصعيد حيث مكثت فيه سنين كثيرة تخدم العذارى . ثم لبست زي الرهبنة ، ولبثت تجاهد شيطان الشهوة ثلاث عشرة سنة حتى كل الشيطان منها ، وضجر من ثباتها وطهارتها. فقصد إسقاطها في رذيلة الكبرياء فظهر لها وهى قائمة تصلى على سطح قلايتها وقال لها : " بشراك فقد غلبت الشيطان " . فأجابته : " أنني امرأة ضعيفة لا أستطيع أن أغلبك إلا بقوة السيد المسيح " فتوارى من أمامها . ولهذه القديسة أقوال كثيرة نافعة كانت تقولها للعذارى . منها قولها : " أنني لا أضع رجلي على درجة السلم إلا وأتصور أنني أموت قبل أن أرفعها . حتى لا يغرينى العدو بالأمل في طول الحياة ، ومنها ق ولها : " جيد للإنسان أن يفعل الرحمة ، ولو لا رضاء الناس . فسيأتي وقت تكون لا رضاء الله " . ولها أقوال أخرى كثيرة مدونه في كتب سير شيوخ الرهبان . وأقامت هذه القديسة على حافة النهر مدة ستين سنة تجاهد جهادا عظيما لم يبصرها أحد خلالها حتى انتقلت إلي النعيم الدائم بالغة من العمر ثمانين عاما . صلاتها تكون معنا . آمين

استشهاد القديس ايلياس الاهناسى ( 15 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس ايلياس الاهناسى . صلاته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين .

نوة عوة وبرد العجوزة : غربية ستة أيام ( 15 برمهات)
النوات

في اشهر الشتاء تتعرض الأجزاء المطلة علي البحر المتوسط لظاهرة تولد الانخفاضات الجوية الإعصارية التي تميز الأحوال المناخية في إقليم البحر المتوسط وتعرف في الإسكندرية باسم النوات. 

النوات :

هي اضطرابات جوية تنشأ عنها دوامة هوائية دائرية أو بيضاوية ذات ضغط منخفض وسط مساحة ضغطها مرتفع وتندفع فيها الرياح علي شكل حلزوني نحو مركز منخفض بحيث يكون سيرها ضد اتجاه عقارب الساعة .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 أبريل 2006)

*16 برمهات 

نياحة البابا ميخائيل "خائيل" ال46 ( 16 برمهات)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 483 ش ( 2 1 مارس سنة 767 ميلادية ) تنيح الأب القديس الأنبا خائيل السادس والاربعون من باباوات الكرازة المرقسية. هذا الأب كان راهبا بدير القديس مقاريوس وكان عالما زاهدا . فلما تنيح سلفه البابا ثاؤذوروس الخامس والاربعون اجتمع أساقفة الوجه البحري وكهنة الإسكندرية فى كنيسة الأنبا شنوده بمصر . وحصل خلاف بينهم على من يصلح ، وأخيرا استدعوا الأنبا موسى أسقف أوسيم والأنبا بطرس أسفف مريوط . ولما حضرا وجد الأنبا موسى تعنتا من كهنة الإسكندرية فزجرهم على ذلك وصرف الجمع هذه الليلة حتى تهدأ الخواطر . ولما اجتمعوا فى الغد ذكر لهم اسم القس خائيل الراهب بدير القديس مقاريوس . فارتاحوا الى اختياره بالإجماع . وحصلوا على كتاب من والى مصر الى شيوخ برية شيهيت ( وادي النطرون ) ولما وصلوا الى الجيزة وجدوا القس خائيل قادما مع بعض الشيوخ لتأدية مهمة معينة فامسكوه وقيدوه وساروا به الى الإسكندرية وهناك رسموه بطريركا فى 7 1 توت سنة460 ش ( 4 1 سبتمبر سنة 743 م ) . وحدث أن امتنع المطر عن الإسكندرية مدة سنتين ، ففي هذا اليوم هطلت أمطار غزيرة مدة ثلاثة أيام . فاستبشر الإسكندريون بذلك خيرا . وفى عهد خلافة مروان آخر خلفاء الدولة الأموية وولاية حفص بن الوليد ، جرت على المؤمنين فى أيام هذا الأب شدائد عنيفة ، وهاجر البلاد المصرية عدد كبير من المؤمنين كما بلغ عدد الذين أنكروا المسيح أربعة وعشرين ألفا . وكان البطريرك بسبب ذلك فى حزن شيد جدا الى . أن أهلك الله من كان سبب ذلك . وقد تحمل هذا الأب البطريرك مصائب شديدة من عبد الملك بن مروان الوالي الجديد ، كالضرب والحبس والتكبيل بالحديد ، وغير ذلك من ضروب التعذيب الأليمة . ثم أطلق فمضى الى الصعيد وعاد بما جمعه الى الوالي فأخذه منه ثم ألقاه فى السجن . فلما علم بذلك كرياكوس ملك النوبة استشاط غضبا ، وجهز نحو مئة ألف جندي وسار الى القطر المصري واجتاز الصعيد قاتلا كل من صادفه من المسلمين ، حتى بلغ مصر ، فعسكر حول الفسطاط مهددا المدينة بالدمار . فلما نظر عبد الملك الوالي جيوشه منتشرة كالجراد ، جزع وأطلق سبيل البطريرك بإكرام ، والتجأ إليه أن يتوسط فى أمر الصلح بينه وبين ملك النوبة . فلبى دعواه وخرج بلفيف من الاكليروس الى الملك وطلب منه أن يقبل الصلح من عبد الملك فقبل وانصرف الى حيث أتى فأعز عبد الملك جانب المسيحيين ورفع عنهم الأثقال . وزاد فى اعتبارهم عندما صلى الأب البطريرك من أجل ابنة له كان يعتريها روح نجس ، وبصلاته خرج منها الروح النجس . وحدثت مناقشات بين هذا الأب وقزما بطريرك الملكيين عن الاتحاد . فكتب إليه الأب خائيل رسالة وقع عليها مع أساقفته قائلا : " لا يجب أن يقال ان فى المسيح طبيعتين مفترقتين بعد الاتحاد ولا اثنين ولا شخصين " . واقتنع قزما بذلك ورضى أن يصير أسقفا على مصر تحت رياسة الأب خائيل ، الذي لما أكمل سعيه وجهاده انتقل الى الرب الذي أحبه بعد أن قضى على الكرسى المرقسى ثلاثا وعشرين سنة ونصف . صلاته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 أبريل 2006)

*17 برمهات 

نياحة لعازر حبيب الرب أسقف قبرص ( 17 برمهات)
في مثل هذا اليوم تتيح الصديق البار لعازر حبيب الرب يسوع وهو أخو مرثا ومريم التى دهنت الرب بطيب ومسحت رجليه بشعرها . وحدث لما مرض لعازر أنهما أرسلتا الى السيد المسيح قائلتين : ( يا سيد هوذا الذي تحبه مريض . فلما سمع يسوع قال : هذا المرض ليس للموت بل لأجل مجد الله ليتمجد ابن الله به وكان يسوع يحب مرثا وأختها. ولعازر " . ولكنه أقام فى الموضع الذي كان فيه يومين لتعظيم الآية . " ثم بعد ذلك قال لتلاميذه : لنذهب الى اليهودية أيضا . قال له التلاميذ يا معلم الآن كان اليهود يطلبون أن يرجموك وتذهب أيضا الى هناك . أجاب يسوع أليست ساعات النهار اثنتى عشرة ان كان أحد يمشى فى النهار لا يعثر لأنه ينظر نور هذا العالم . ولكن ان كان أحد يمشى فى الليل يعثر لان النور ليس فيه " . وبعد ذلك قال لهم : لعازر حبيبنا قد نام . لكنى أذهب لأوقظه فقالوا : ( ان كان قد نام فهو يشفى . وكان يسوع يقول عن موته . وهم ظنوا أنه يقول عن رقاد النوم . فقال لهم يسوع حينئذ علانية : لعازر مات . وأنا أفرح لأجلكم أنى لم أكن هناك لتؤمنوا . ولكن لنذهب إليه " . فلما أتى السيد الى بيت عنيا القريبة من أورشليم وقف أمام القبر وقال : " ارفعوا الحجر . فقالت له مرثا أخت الميت : يا سيد قد أنتن لأن له أربعة أيام . فقال لها يسوع ألم أقل لك ان آمنت ترين مجد الله . فرفعوا الحجر وصلى الى الأب ثم صرخ بصوت عظيم : لعازر هلم خارجا . فخرج الميت ويداه ورجلاه مربوطات بأقمطة ووجهه ملفوف بمنديل . فقال لهم يسوع حلوه ودعوه يذهب (1) . وكان ذلك لبيان حقيقة موته ، فلا يظن أحد أن ذلك حيلة باتفاق سابق . ولهذا قد عظمت الآية فآمن كثيرون . صلاة هذا البار تكون معنا . آمين

استشهاد سيدهم بشاى بدمياط ( 17 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم تحتفل الكنيسة بتذكار استشهاد سيدهم بشاى بدمياط فى يوم 17 برمهات سنة1565 ش ( 25 مارس سنة 1844 م ) لاحتماله التعذيب على اسم السيد المسيح حتى الموت . وكان استشهاده سببا فى رفع الصليب علنا فى جنازات المسيحيين . فقد كان هذا الشهيد موظفا كاتبا بالديوان بثغر دمياط فى أيام محمد على باشا والى مصر وقامت ثورة من الرعاع بالثغر ، وقبضوا على الكاتب سيدهم بشاى واتهموه زورا أنه سب الدين الإسلامي وشهد عليه أيام القاضى الشرعي بربري وحمار . فحكم عليه بترك دينه أو القتل . ثم جلده وأرسله الى محافظ الثغر. وبعد أن فحص قضيته حكم عليه بمثل ما حكم به القاضى . فتمسك سيدهم بدينه المسيحي ، واستهان بالقتل ، فجلدوه وجروه على وجهه من فوق سلم قصر المحافظ الى أسفله ، ثم طاف به العسكر بعت أن أركبوه جاموسة بالمقلوب فى شوارع المدينة ، فخاف النصارى وقفلوا منازلهم أما الرعاع فشرعوا يهزأ ون به ويعذبونه بالات مختلفة الى أن كاد يسلم الروح . فأتوا به الى منزله وتزكوه على بابه ومضوا فخرج أهله وأخذوه . وبعد خمسة أيام انتقل الى السماء . وكان موته استشهادا عظيما ، وصار النصارى يعتبرونه من الشهداء القديسين واجتمعوا على اختلاف مذاهبهم ، واحتفلوا بجنازته احتفالا لم يسبق له مثيل ، حيث احتفل بتشييع جثمانه جهرا . فتقلد النصارى الأسلحة ولبس الكهنة - وعلى رأسهم القمص يوسف ميخائيل رئيس شريعة الأقباط بدمياط - ملابسهم واشترك معه كهنة الطوائف الأخرى . وساروا به فى شوارع المدينة وأمامه الشمامسة يحملون أعلام الصليب ثم أتوا به الى الكنيسة وأتموا فروض الجنازة . وصار الناس يستنكرون فظاعة هذا الحادث الأليم ، ويتحدثون بصبر الشهيد سيدهم ، وتحمله ألوان العذاب بجلد وسكون . ثم تداول كبار الشعب المسيحي بثغر دمياط لتلافى هذه الحوادث مستقبلا . فقرروا أن يوسطوا قناصل الدول فى ذلك لعرض الآمر على والى البلاد ،.، والبابا بطريرك الأقباط ، ورفعوا إليهما التقارير المفصلة . وتولى هذا الموضوع الخواجه ميخائيل سرور المعتمد الرسمي لسبع دول بثغر دمياط فاهتم والى مصر بالآمر ، وأرسل مندوبين رسميين لفحص القضية . فأعادوا التحقيق وتبين منه الظلم والجور الذي حل بالشهيد العظيم . واتضح إدانة القاضى والمحافظ . فنزعوا عنهما علامات الشرف ونفوهما بعد التجريد . وطلبوا - للترضية وتهدئة الخواطر - السماح برفع الصليب جهارا أمام جنازات المسيحيين فأذن لهم بذلك فى ثغر دمياط ، الى أن تعمم فى سائر مدن القطر فى عهد البابا كيرلس الرابع . بركة إيمان هذا الشهيد العظيم تكون معنا. ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين

نياحة الأنبا باسيليوس مطران القدس ( 17 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم من سنة1615 ش ( 26 مارس 1899 م ) تنيح الأب العظيم الأنبا باسيليوس مطران القدس . ولد هذا الأب سنة 1818 م ببلدة الدابة بمركز فرشوط بمديرية قنا من والدين تقيين ، فأرضعاه لبان الفضيلة من صغره ، كما علماه القراءة والكتابة منذ حداثته . فشب على حب الكمال والفضيلة 

ولما بلغ خمسا وعشرين سنة قصد دير القديس أنطونيوس ولبس زي الرهبئة فى سنة 1559 للشهداء ، وثابر على العبادة والنسك . ونظرا لما تحلى به من التقوى والورع رسموه قسا سنة 1565 للشهداء وقمصا سنة 1568 ثم أقاموه رئيسا للدير فأحسن الإدارة المقرونة باللطف والوداعة والحكمة ، مما جعل المطوب الذكر الأنبا كيرلس الرابع يرسمه مطرانا على القدس ، وكان يتبعه أبرشيات القليوبية والشرقية والدقهلية والغربية ومحافظات السويس ودمياط وبورسعيد .

وقد أظهر من الحزم فى تدبير شئون هذه الابرشيات ما جعله موضع فخر وإعجاب الأقباط . وكانت كل مساعيه منصرفة الى بناء الكنائس فى أنحاء أبرشيته ، ومشترى وتجيد الأملاك والعقارات فى يافا والقدس. وله فى ذلك مآثر. جليلة تنطق بفضله وكان محبوبا من جميع سكان الديار الشامية والفلسطينية على اختلاف مشاربهم وأديانهم ، لاسيما حكام القدس ، وذلك لسياسته الحكيمة وأخلاقه القويمة . وفى أيامه حصلت منازعات من الأثيوبيين حيث ادعوا ملكيتهم لدير السلطان بالقدس . وبفضل هذا الأب ويقظته لم يتمكنوا من تثبيت ملكيتهم . وقد حضر رسامة البابا ديمتريوس الثاني وهو إلحادي عشر بعد المائة والبابا كيرلس الخامس وهو الثاني عشر بعد المائة . وقضى أيامه فى سعى متواصل لما فيه خير شعبه وتنيح بسلام . صلاته تكون معنا . آمين

تذكار القديسين جرجس العابد وبلاسيوس الشهيد والأنبا يوسف الأسقف ( 17 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم تعيد الكنيسة بتذكار القديسين جرجس العابد وبلاسيوس الشهيد والأنبا يوسف الأسقف. صلاتهم تكون معنا . آمين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 أبريل 2006)

*18 برمهات 

استشهاد ايسيذوروس رفيق سنا الجندى ( 18 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس ايسيذورس رفيق سنا الجندي . - هذا كان من أهل دقناش (ورد في مخطوط بشبين الكوم دفناس) من الجنود المرافقين لوالى الفرما . أما القديس ايسيذورس صديق سنا فكان يشتغل بصناعة الصوف وكان الاثنان يتصدقان بما يكسبانه على الفقراء والمعوزين . وذات ليلة أبصر كل منهما فى رؤيا أن فتاة عذراء بيدها إكليل تضعه على رأسيهما . فلما استيقظا من النوم أعلم كل منهما الآخر بما رآه . ففرح الاثنان بذلك لاعتقادهما أن الرب قد دعاهما لنوال إكليل الشهادة فأتيا الى الوالي وحل سنا منطقة الجندية وطرحها أمامه ، واعترف كلاهما بالسيد المسيح . فأمر باعتقالهما فأرسل الرب ملاكه وعزاهما . ثم أرسل الوالي سنا الى الإسكندرية وبقى ايسيذورس سجينا وحده . وبعد قليل أعيد سنا الى الفرما ففرح ايسيذورس بلقائه . وذكر كل منها لرفيقه ما جرى له . ثم أمعن الوالي في تعذيبهما ، وأمر بإلقاء ايسيذورس فى حفرة موقدة . إلا أن القديس استمهل الجند وصلى طالبا من السيد المسيح أن يقبل روحه ويهتم بجسده وسلم نفسه للجند فألقوه فى الحفرة ، فلم يلحق جسده أذى . وكانت أما القديس سنا تبكى لحرمان ولدها من رفيقه ، وبعد قليل أسلم القديس ايسذورس روحه . وفى تلك اللحظة رأت أم القديس سنا جماعة من الملائكة تصعد بالروح . شفاعته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 أبريل 2006)

*19 برمهات 

نياحة ارسطوبولس أحد السبعين رسول ( 19 برمهات)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس ارسطو بولس أحد السبعين رسولا الذين انتخبهم الرب وأرسلهم للكرازة قبل آلامه . وقد نال مع التلاميذ مواهب الروح المعزى، وصحبهم وخدمهم ونادى معهم بالبشارة المحيية ، ورد كثيرين الى طريق الخلاص . فآمنوا بالسيد المسيح . فعمدهم وعلمهم الوصايا الإلهية . وأقامه التلاميذ أسقفا على ابريطانياس فمضى إليها ، وبشر أهلها ، ووعظهم وعمدهم ، وصنع آيات كثيرة . وقد لحقت به إهانات شديدة من اليهود واليونانيين ، وطردوه مرارا عديدة ورجموه بالحجارة . ولما أكمل سعيه تنيح بسلام . وقد ذكره بولس الرسول فى رسالته الى رومية، ( ص 16 : . 1 ) . صلاته تكون معنا . آمين . 2 - وفى مثل هذا اليوم أيضا : تذكار السبعة القديسين الشهداء وهم : الكسندروس المصري ، وأغابيوس من غزة ، وتيمولاؤس من البنطس ، وديوناسيوس من طرابلس ، وروميلوس وبليسوس من قرى مصر : وهؤلاء ارتبطوا بالمحبة المسحية ، وأتوا الى والى قيسارية فلسطين ، واعترفوا أمامه بالسيد المسيح . فنالوا إكليل الشهادة فى زمن دقلديانوس . صلواتهم تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 أبريل 2006)

*20 برمهات 

نياحة البابا خائيل الاسكندرى ال56 ( 20 برمهات)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 623 ش ( 16 مارس 907 م ) تنيح الأب القديس الأنبا خائيل السادس والخمسون من باياوإت الكرازة المرقسية -. رسم بطريركا فى 30 برمودة سنة 596ش ( 25 أبريل سنة 880 م ) . وكان ذا خصال حميده غير أن أحزانا شديدة حلت به : منها أن البابا قسما كان قد بنى كنيسة على اسمه الشهيد أبطلماوس ببلدة دنوشر لأسقف سخا . .

وحدث أن أهالي دنوشر أرادوا أن يدعوا الأب البطريرك وبعض الاساقفه المجاورين لتكريس هذه الكنيسة . فلم يطب لديه هذا الآمر . ولما عملوا على غير رغبته ، وجاء الأب البطريرك ومعه الأساقفة ، لم يقبل هذا الأسقف البقاء ، فخرج من الكنيسة مدعيا أنه ذهب ليهتم فأمر طعامهم . فلما طال غيابه كثيرا وحان وقت القداس صلي الأب البطريرك صلاة الشكر ورفع القربان بعد إلحاح من الأساقفة وبما له من حقوق الرئاسة . وعلم الأسقف بذلك فدفعه شره وحبه لمجد العالم الى الغضب بدعوى أن البطريرك تعدى القوانين ورفع قربانا في أبرشية بدون إذن صاحبها . وعاد إلى الكنيسة مسرعا إذ دخله الشيطان ودفعه الى الشر وتعدى على المذبح المقدس الطاهر . أما البابا البطريرك فأكمل صلاة القداس بكل هدوء وكمال . 

وفى (اليوم التالي عقد البطريرك مجمعا من الأساقفة الذبن معه والكهنة والعلماء وحرم ذلك الأسقف وأقام غيره . فازداد غضبا وأضمر سوءا إذ حل الشيطان فى قلبه فقام ومضى الى والى مصر

احمد .أبن طولون وقال له : " ان البطريرك كثير الثروة ، واسع الغنى ، ا وكان هذا الوالي آخذا فئ الاستعداد للذهاب الى الحرب ومحتاجا إلى النفقات فأستدعي الأب البطريرك وطلب منه أموال الكنائس وأوانيها . فأبي أن يعطيها نه فطرحه فى السجن مع شماس اسمه ابن المنذر مدة سنة كاملة ، كان خلالها لا يقتات بغير الخبز والبقول المسلوقة والملح . فاتفق يوحنا وموسى من كتاب الوالي مع كاتبى وزيره يوحنا ومقار ابنه على إنقاذ الأب البطريرك واستغاثوا بالوزير فلبي دعوتهم ، وشفع لدى الوالي على شرط دفع مبلغ 20 ألف دينار لابن طولون . فكتب البطريرك تعهدا على نفسه بدفع المبلغ علي قسطين : الأول بعد شهر ، والثاني بعد أربعة أشهر وبهذا أمكنه الخروج من السجن . فنما جاء ميعاد القسط الأول دفع أولئك الكتاب ألفى دينار ، وتبرع الوزير بألف .. ودفع هذا الأب سبعة آلاف جمعها من الأساقفة والمؤمنين . وأراد أن يتدبر العشرة الآلاف الأخرى قيمة القسط الباقي . فقصد بلدة بلبيس . وبينما هو يفكر فى الأمر إذ براهب رث اللباس مر بتلاميذه وقاك لهم : " امضوا وقولوا لمعلمكم ان الرب سيمزق عنه صك الغرامة بعد أربعين يوما " . فلما علم الأب بذلك طلب الراهب فلم يجده . وفد تم ذلك ، إذ لم تمض تلك المدة حتى توفى ابن طولون ، وتولى مكانه ابنه خمارويه سنة875 م . . فرأى هذا أن يخلى طرف البطريرك -. فاستدعاه وطيب خاطره ثم مزق الصك أما الرجل الشرير الذي سبب هذه المتاعب لقداسة البابا فقد نزل به غضب الله فى الحياة . والممات ، ليكون عبرة لمن يعتبر . وقد قضى هذا الأب على الكرسي المرقسى سبعا وعشرين سنة وشهرا واحدا وتسعة أيام ثم تنيح بسلام . صلاته تكون معنا . آمين

تذكار إقامة لعازر من الموت ( 20 برمهات)
في مثل هذا اليوم أقام الرب لعازر الصديق من بين الأموات وآمن به في كثيرون لعظم هذه الآية . ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 أبريل 2006)

*21 برمهات 

التذكار الشهري لوالدة الاله القديسة مريم العذراء ( 21 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم نعيد بتذكار السيدة العذراء الطاهرة البكر البتول الذكية مرتمريم والدة الإله الكلمة أم الرحمة، الحنونة شفاعتها تكون معنا . آمين .

دخول المخلص بيت عنيا ( 21 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم نعيد بتذكار حضور ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح مع تلاميذه الى بيت عنيا القريبة من أورشليم ، حيث كان لعازر الذي أقامه من بين الأموات أحد المتكئين معه كانت مرثا أخته تخدم الجمع الحاضر ، ومريم تدهن قدمي المسيح بالطيب ، وتمسحهما بشعرها ، فمدحها الرب. . وأشار عن موته بقوله أنها ليوم تكفيني قد حفظته " (1 يو 12 : 1-8)

تشاور عظماء الكهنة على قتل لعازر الصديق الذي أقامه الرب ( 21 برمهات)
في مثل هذا اليوم تشاور عظماء الكهنة على قتل لعازر الصديق الذي أقامه المسيح من الأموات ، لأن الكثيرين - بسبب عظم هذه الآية آمنوا بربنا يسوع المسيح . الذي له المجد دائما . آمين

نياحة انبا فريج (أنبا رويس ) ( 21 برمهات)
في هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة انبا فريج (أنبا رويس ) . صلاته تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 أبريل 2006)

*22 برمهات 

نياحة أنبا كيرلس أسقف أورشليم ( 22 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 386 ميلادية تنيح الأب القديس الأنبا كيرلس أسقف أورشليم . وكان هذا الأب قد اختير فى سنة 348 م خلفا للأنبا مكسيموس أسقف أورشليم ، نظرا نعلمه وتقواه ولم يلبث على كرسيه طويلا حتى حصلت منازعات بينه وبين أكاكيوس أسقف قيصرية نحو من منهما له حق التقدم على الآخر، وكانت حجة كيرلس فى ذلك أنه خليفة القديس يعقوب أحد الاثنى عشر رسولا . وحدث أن انتهز أكاكيوس فرصة بيع الأنبا كيرلس لآواني الكنيسة وتوزيع ثمنها على المعوزينء على أثر مجاعة شديدة حصلت فى فلسطين المساعي حتى حصل على أمر بنفيه من البلاد . فنفى ولم يستمع أحد لدعواه . وفى ستة 359 م استأنف دعواه أمام مجمع سلوكية ، فدعا المجمع أكاكيوس ، فيسمع منه حجته فلم يحضر فحكم عليه بالعزل ، وطلب إعادة كيرلس الى كرسيه فعاد ، ولكنه لم يمكث طويلا لأن أكاكيوس عاد فأغرى الملك قسطنس بعقد مجمع فى القسطنطينية . وشايعه الأساقفة الاريوسيون فعقد هذا .المجمع فى سنة 360 م، وأصدر أمره بعزل هذا القديس مرة ثانية ولما مات قسطنس وخنفه يوليانوس أمر بعودة الأساقفة المنفيين الى كراسيهم . فعاد هذا القديس الى كرسيه فى سنة 362 م وأخذ يرعى شعبه بأمانة واستقامة ، ولكنه كان يقاوم الاريوسيين فسعوا الى الملك فالنز الاريوسى حتى أبطل أمر يوليانوس سلفه ، القاضي بعودة الأساقفة المنفيين الى كراسيهم . وهكذا عزل هذا القديس للمرة الثالثة . فبقى منفيا الى أن مات فالنز فى سنة 379 م ولما تملك تاؤدوسيوس الكبير وجمع مجمع المئة والخمسين على مكدونيوس ( وهو المجمع المسكونى الثاني) حضر فيه هذا الأب ، وقاوم مكدونيوس وسابليوس ، وغيرهما من المبتدعين -. وقد ألف القديس كتبا وعظات كثيرة مفيدة فى عقائد الإيمان والتقليدات القديمة ثم تنيح بسلام . صلاته تكون معنا . آمين ..

نياحة القديس ميخائيل أسقف نقاده ( 22 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم تنيح الأب الأسقف المكرم الكامل صاحب الشيخوخة الحسنة والذكر الجميل الأنبا ميخائيل أسقف كرسى نقاده . رحمنا الله بصلواته . ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 أبريل 2006)

*23 برمهات 

نياحة دانيال النبى ( 23 برمهات)
في مثل هذا اليوم من السنة الأخيرة لملك قورش تنيح الصديق العظيم دانيال النبى . كان هذا النبى من سبط يهوذا ومن نسل داود الملك . وسباه نبوخذ نصر ملك بابل مع الشعب ،الإسرائيلي عندما استولى على أورشليم سنة 3398 للعالم ، ولبث فى بابل مدة سبع سنين . وكان هذا النبى صغير السن . ومع هذا سلك سيرة فاضلة كاملة ، وحل عليه روح الله وتنبأ فى بابل
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 أبريل 2006)

*24 برمهات 

نياحة البابا مقاريوس ال 59 ( 24 برمهات)
فئ مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 668 ش ( 0 2 مايو سنة 1952 م ) تنيح الأب القديس الأنبا مقاريوس التاسع والخمسون من باباوات الكرازة المرقسية . وقد ولد فى بلدة شبرا وزهد العالم منذ صغره واشتاق الى السيرة الرهبانية . فقصد جبل شيهيت بدير القديس مقاريوس ، وسار فى سيرة صالحة أهلته لانتخابه بطريركا خلفا للبابا قزما . فاعتلى الكرسي المرقسى فى أول برمودة سنة 648 ش ( 27 مارس سنة 932 م ) .

وحدث لما خرج من الإسكندرية قاصدا زيارة الأديرة ببرية شيهيت كعادة أسلافه ، أن مر على بلدته لافتقاد والدته . وكانت امرأة بارة صالحة . فلما سمعت بقدومه لم تخرج إليه . ولما دخل البيت وجدها جالسة تغزل فلم تلتفت إليه ، ولا سلمت عليه . فظن أنها لم تعرفه . فقال لها : ( ألا تعلمين أنى أنا ابنك مقاريوس الذي رقى درجة سامية ، ونال سلطة رفيعة ، وأصبح سيدا لامة كبيرة ؟ ) فأجابته وهى دامعة العين : " أنى لا أجهلك وأعرف ما صرت إليه ، ولكنى كنت أفضل يا أبني أن يؤتى بك الى محمولا على نعش ، خير من أن أسمع عنك أو أراك بطريركا . ألا تعلم أنك قبلا كنت مطالبا بنفسك وحدها . أما ألان فقد صرت مطالبا بأنفس رعيتك . فاذكر انك أمسيت فى خطر ، وهيهات أن تنجو منه " . . قالت له هذا وأخذت تشتغل كما كانت.

أما الأب البطريرك فخرج من عندها حزينا ، وباشر شئون وظيفته ، منبها الشعب بالوعظ والإرشاد ، ولم يتعرض لشيء من أموال الكنائس ، ولا وضع يده .على أحد إلا بتزكية . وكان مداوما على توصية الأساقفة والكهنة برعاية الشعب وحراسته بالوعظ والتعليم ، وأقام على الكرسي الرسولى تسع عشرة سنة واحد عشر شهرا وثلاثة وعشرين يوما فى هدوء وطمأنينة . ثم تنيح بسلام . صلاته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما -. آمين .

تجلى العذراء بالزيتون ( 24 برمهات)
في مساء مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 1684 للشهداء الموافق الثلاثاء الثاني من شهر أبريل سنة 1968 لميلاد المسيح ، فى عهد البابا كيرلس السادس المائة والسادس عشر من باباوات الإسكندرية ، بدأت سيدنا كلنا وفخر جنسنا مريم العذراء تتجلى فى مناظر روحانية نورانية فى وعلى قباب الكنيسة المدشنة باسمها الطاهر فى حدائق الزيتون من ضواحي مدينة القاهرة

وقد توالى هذا التجلي فى ليال متعاقبة بصورة لم يعرف لها نظير فى الشرق أو فئ الغرب ، ويطول هذا التجلي فى بعض الليالي الى بضع ساعات دون توقف أمام عشرات الألوف من البشر من جميع الأجناس والأديان ، والكل يراها بعيونهم ، ويشيرون إليها ويستشفعون بها فى ترتيل وابتهال ودموع وتهليل وصلاة وهى تنظر الى الجماهير نظرة حانية ، ترفع أحيانا كلتا يديها لتباركهم من جميع الاتجاهات . وأول من لاحظ هذا التجلي هم عمال مؤسسة النقل العام بشارع طومان باى الذي تطل عليه الكنيسة وكان الوقت مساء ، فرأى الخفير عبد العزيز على ، المكلف بحراسة الجراج ليلا ، جسما نورانيا متألقا فوق القبة فأخذ يصيح بصوت عال " نور فوق القبة " ونادى على عمال الجراج فأقبلوا جميعا وشهدوا أنهم أبصروا نورا وهاجا فوق القبة الكبرى للكنيسة وأحدقوا النظر فرأوا فتاة متشحة بثياب بيضاء جاثية فوق القبة وبجوار الصليب الذي يعلوها . ولما كان جدار القبة مستديرا وشديد الانحدار فقد تسمرت أقدامهم وهم يرقبون مصير الفتاة . مضت لحظات شاهدوا بعدها الفتاة .الجاثية وقد وقفت فوق .القبة فارتفعت صيحاتهم إليها مخافة أن تسقط ، وظنها بعضهم يائسة تعتزم الانتحار فصرخوا لنجدتها وأبلغ بعضهم شرطة النجدة ، فجاء رجالها على عجل وتجمع المارة من الرجال والنساء ، وأخذ منظر الفتاة يزداد وضوحا ويشتد ضياء. وظهرت الصورة واضحة لفتاة جميلة فى غلالة من النور الأبيض السماوي تتشح برداء أبيض وتمسك فى يدها بعض من أغصان شجر الزيتون ،وفجأة طار سرب الحمام الأبيض الناصع البياض فوق رأسها وحينئذ أدركوا أن هذا المنظر روحاني سماوي . ولكي يقطعوا الشك باليقين سلطوا أضواء كاشفة على الصورة النورانية فازدادت تألقا ووضوحا، ثم عمدوا الى تحطيم المصابيح الكهربائية القائمة بالشارع والقريبة من الكنيسة فلم تختف الصورة النورانية فأطفأوا المنطقة كلها فبدت الفتاة فى ضيائها السماوي وثوبها النوراني أكثر وضوحا ، وأخذت تتحرك فى داخل دائرة من النور يشع من جسمها الى جميع الجهات المحيطة بها .ء عندئذ أيقن الجميع بأن الفتاة التى أمامهم هى دون شك مريم العذراء ، فعلا التصفيق والصياح والتهليل حتى شق عنان السماء هى العذراء . . هى أم النور . -. . " ثم انطلقت الجموع تنشد وترتل وتصلى طوال الليل حتى صباح اليوم التالي . . ومنذ هذه الليلة والعذراء الطاهرة تتجلى فى مناظر روحانية مختلفة أمام الألوف وعشرات الألوف من الناس مصريين و أجانب ، مسيحيين وغير مسيحيين ، رجالا وسيدات وأطفالا ، ويسبق ظهورها ويصحبه تحركات لأجسام روحانية تشق سماء الكنيسة وبصورة مثيرة جميلة ترفع الإنسان الطبيعي فوق مستوى المادة وتحلق به عاليا فى جو من الصفاء الروحي 

ومن أهم المناظر التى تجلت فيها أم النور أمام جميع الناس . منظرها بين القبة القبلية الغربية للكنيسة والقبة الوسطى .وهى تبدو فى جسم نوراني كامل فى الحجم الطبيعي لفتاة شابة وأحيانا أكبر من الحجم الطبيعي ، رأسها فى السماء وكأنها شقت السماء ونزلت منها ، وقدماها فى الفضاء واقفة على أصابعها ، تحيط رأسها المقدس وجسمها المضيء طرحة فضية بهية ، وأحيانا زرقاء سماوية داكنة ، والجسم كله نور من نور يبدو فى الغالب فوسفوريا يميل الى الزرقة الفاتحة ، وأحيانا يبدو الرداء من تحت الطرحة نورانيا أبيض ناصعا ، والرأس من تحت الطرحة منحنية الى أسفل فى صورة العذراء الحزينة ونظراتها نحو الصليب الذي يعلو القبة الكبرى فى منتصف سطح الكنيسة ،. والمنظر يثبت على هذا الوضع حينا ويتحرك حينا فى هدوء وبطء ، وينحنى أمام الصليب حينا آخر والصليب نفسه يضئ ويشع نورا مع أنه من المسلح وهو جسم معتم . ويشع من جسم العذراء نور ينتشر فى تدرج يضئ سماء الكنيسة فى محيط يشغل معظم مساحة السطح . وقد ترفع العذراء يديها ثم تخفضهما وقد تعقدهما على صدرها كمن يصلى ، وهى ملفوفة فى طرحتها البيضاء فى نظرات الهدوء والسكينة والوقار . وأحيانا يظهر من خلفها ملاك فارع الطول فاردا جناحيه وقد يطول المنظر الى بضع ساعات. ومن أهم المناظر أيضا منظر أم النور فى وقفة ملكة عظيمة فى صورة روحانية جميلة تفيض جلالا وبهاء وكرامة ، فى نور أبهى لمعانا من إي نور طبيعي ، تحيط بوجهها هالة بلون أصفر فاتح . وأما أسفل العنق وأعلى الصدر فبلون داكن نوعا ما ، وعلى رأسها تاج ملكي كأنه من الماس مرصع ويلمع. وأحيانا يبدو فوق التاج صليب صغير مضيء ، وقوامها المشرق يرتفع فى السماء فوق شجرة بالجهة القبلية من الكنيسة وفى موقفها السابق تبدو حاملة المسيح له المجد فى صورة طفل على يدها اليسرى. وعلى رأسه تاج --. وتارة تظهر ويداها تضمان أطراف ثوبها ، وتارة أجرئ ترفع كلتا يديها وكأنها تبارك العالم وهى تتجه الى اليمين والى الأمام والى اليسار فى حركة وقورة متزنة يجللها سمو روحاني لا يعبر عنه ولا ينطق به ، ورداؤها الأبيض يهفهف من ذيله وكأنها تظهر ذاتها لجميع الناس فى جميع الاتجاهات مشفقة على الذين لم يستطيعوا لكثرة الزحام أن يصلوا الى زاوية الرؤيا المواجهة لمدخل الكنيسة فى الحارة الضيقة المسماة -حارة خليل . وفى هذا المنظر تبدو العذراء الطاهرة فى الحجم الطبيعي لعذراء شابة فى قامة صحية مثالية وجسم فارع رقيق تكسوه غلالة -من نسيج نوراني حتى القدمين ويزداد المنظر روعة عند انحناءة الرأس المقدس فى شبه إيماءة حانية .

ولعل أكثر المناظر ظهورا تجليها عديدا من المرات فى شكل فتاة ترتدى طرحة بيضاء تطل من طاقة فى القبة الشرقية البحرية بين طاقات هذه القبة تومىء برأسها الملكي أو ترفع كلتا يديها وكأنها تحيى أو تبارك . وتارة تبدو حاملة المسيح له المجد فى صورة طفل

على يدها اليسرى وأحيانا تبدو وفى إحدى يديها غصن زيتون والملاحظ أنه قبل أن تتجلى العذراء فى إحدى طاقات هذه القبة - وهى عادة مظلمة حالكة الظلام لأنها مغلقة تماما من أسفل سقف الكنيسة بحيث لاتصل أتليها أنوار الكنيسة من الداخل عندما تكون مضاءة يظهر.أولا فى القبة نور خافت لا يلبث أن يكبر شيئا فشيئا حتى يصير فى حجم كروى تقريبا ولونه أبيض مائل الى الزرقة كلون قبة السماء الزرقاء عندما تكون الشمس مشرقة ساطعة . وبعد قليل يتحرك هذا النور فى اتجاه طاقة القبة من الخارج . وفى أثناء تحركه البطيء يتشكل رويدا رويدا بشكل العذراء مريم فى منظر نصفى من الرأس حتى منتصف الجسم ، والرأس تحيط به الطرحة التى تبدو بلون أزرق سماوي متدلية على كتفها ويبرز هذا الجسم النوراني متمثلة فيه العذراء ويطل من طاقة القبة ويخرج بعض الشيء وخارج القبة الى فضاء الكنيسة ، وأحيانا يقف على سطح القبة المنحدر. وقد يبقى هذا المنظر دقائق وقد يبقى من ربع الى نصف ساعة . وفى أحيان أخرى يتكون المنظر ويبرز خارج القبة نحو دقيقتين ، ثم يتحرك الى داخل القبة وحينئذ يبهت شكله ويعود الى شكله الكروي ثم ينطفئ أو يختفي بضع دقائق ثم يبدأ أن يظهر من جديد فى شكل ضوء خافت ثم يكبر حتى يصير فى حجم كروى ، ثم يتحرك تجاه طاقة القبة وفى حركته يتشكل بشكل العذراء مريم وهى تطل على الجماهير . وهكذا عديدا من المرات كما حدث هذا مثلا فى ليلة عيد دخول العائلة المقدسة الى مصر ( 24،، بشنس الموافق أول يونية 1968 ) فقد توالى تجلى العذراء فى القبة البحرية الشرقية مرات لا يحصيها العد من الساعة العاشرة مساء حتى بزوغ نور الصباح ، وهو أكثر المناظر التى تتكرر مرات ومرات فى ليال عدة لا حصر لها ، وهو المنظر المتواتر الظهور الذي تمتع به أكبر عدد من الناس . ومن بين المناظر الرائعة جدا هذا المنظر الذي تبدو فيه العذراء جسما بلوريا مضيئا ناصعا جدا وهى واقفة وقفة ملكية فى قامة

منتصبة ممشوقة تملأ إحدى طاقات القبة البحرية الغربية فى حجم صغير متناسق وكأنها.تمثال من النور الوضاء المشع الأبيض الناصع البياض يمتد كاملا من الرأس الى القدمين فى كل طاقة القبة بشكل يريح القلب والنفس ويشيع الآمن والسكينة فى كل الإنسان حتى ينسى وجوده أمامه من فرط ما يتولاه من انبهار وانجذاب . 

هذا ويصاحب تجليات أم النور ظهور كائنات روحانية مضيئة تشبه الحمام ، وهى عادة أكبر منه حجما وتظهر نحو منتصف ، الليل أو بعده نحو الثانية أو الثالثة صباحا والمعروف أن طائر الحمام العادي لا يطير ليلا . ثم أن هذه الكائنات بيضاء لامعة مشعة بصورة لا يوجد لها نظير فى عالم الطيور ، خاصة وأنها تظهر فى وسط الظلام الحالك متوهجة منيرة من كل جانب من فوق ومن أسفل ثم أنها تتحرك أو تطير فاردة جناحيها من غير رفرفة فى الغالب ، أنها تنساب بسرعة كبيرة وكأنها سهم يشق سماء الكنيسة وتظهر فجأة من حيث لا يعرف الإنسان من أين جاءت وتختفي أيضا فجأة وهى فى مدى الرؤية . ويحدث الاختفاء وتكون السماء صحوا ، وأحيانا ترى وكأنها خارجة من القبة الكبرى وتتجه نحو القبة البحرية الشرقية تختفي لتعود بعد ثوان فى الاتجاه المضاد تماما . على أن هذه الكائنات الروحانية بشكل الحمام تظهر فى تشكيلات وأعداد مختلفة فتارة تظهر حمامة واحدة وتارة حمامتان ، وتارة 3 حمامات فى شكل مثلث متساوي الأضلاع منتظم المسافات وتحتفظ بهذا الشكل فى كل فترة الطيران . وتارة يظهر سرب من سبع حمامات أو عشر حمامات أو اثنتي عشر حمامة وقد تتخذ شكل صليب فى طيرانها وأحيانا فى تشكيل من صفين متوازيين . ومن بين الظواهر الروحية المصاحبة لتجليات العذراء أم النور ظهور نجوم فى غير الحجم الطبيعي تهبط من فوق فى سرعة خاطفة س القبة الوسطى أو على سطح 

ومضيئة وبراقة . وفى بعض الأحيان يظهر النجم فى حجم كرة منيرة تهبط من فوق الى أسفل وقد يتخذ النجم شكل مصباح مضىء فى حجم متوسط- ومن بين الظواهر المتكررة نور برتقالي اللون يغمر القبة البحرية الشرقية للكنيسة من فوقها ومن جميع الاتجاهات ، وبعد دقائق من ظهوره يتحرك فى اتجاه القبة الكبرى ويغمرها من فوق ومن جميع الاتجاهات وفى أحيان كثيرة ينبعث من داخل القبة البحرية الشرقية خصوصا نور ساطع أبيض مشرب بشيء من الزرقة بحيث يبدو بلون قبة السماء عندما تكون الشمس ساطعة يظهر فى وسط القبة وأحيانا يتحرك من أسفل الى أعلى فيبدو كما لو كان معلقا فى الجزء الأعلى من القبة ،. وفى أحيان أخرى يظهر فى وسط القبة فى شكل كروى أو بيضاوي ثم يتحرك ببطء شديد الى خارج إحدى طاقات أو منافذ القبة المطلة على الخارج قبيل أن يتشكل فى صورة نصفية للسيدة العذراء تطل من طاقة القبة .

- ومن بين الظواهر أيضا نور كبير يظهر على القبة القبلية الغربية أو القبة البحرية الشرقية أو القبة الوسطى فى هيئة صليب يتساوى الأضلاع فى منظر يبلغ حد الإبداع والروعة والجمال . وفى بعض الليالي يغمر القبة الوسطى كمية من بخور أبيض ينتشر فوق سطح الكنيسة كلها ويصعد الى فوق نحو السماء الى مسافة 30 أو 40 مترا ، علما بأن القبة الوسطى وان كانت مفتوحة من داخل الكنيسة لكنها ليست مفتوحة من خارج بحيث ولو صعد بخور من داخل الكنيسة فانه لا ينفذ الى خارج القبة . ثم أن كمية البخور التى تنتشر فوق القبة وسطح الكنيسة كمية ضخمة لا يكفى لتصعيدها ألف ألف مبخرة . ولولا أن هذا البخور عطري ،الرائحة وأبيض اللون وناصع البياض لكان يظن أنه ناجم من حريق كبير .

وهناك أيضا السحاب النوراني الذي يظهر فوق قباب الكنيسة مباشرة تارة بحجم كبير وغالبا ما يسبق تجليات العذراء إذ لا يلبث السحاب قليلا حتى يتشكل رويدا رويدا فى منظر العذراء أم النور. وأحيانا ينبلج منظر العذراء من بين السحاب كما ينبلج نور لمبات النيون الكهربائية فجأة . وأحيانا يتحرك وفى كل الأحوال يتحرك فوق القباب فجأة بحيث تكون السماء صحوا ومن دون أن يجئ من مصدر معروف .

تلك بعض المناظر التى تجلت بها السيدة العذراء على وفى قباب الكنيسة المدشنة باسمها فى ضاحية الزيتون ، والظواهر الروحانية المصاحبة لتلك التجليات . وكلها بشير ونذير بأحداث جليلة خطيرة فى المستقبل القريب والبعيد . ولعلها نفحة روحانية من السماء تشير الى رعاية الله لكنيستنا وشعبنا وبلادنا ، وعنايته بنا مما نعتز به ونفخر متهللين ، وبانسحاق وندامة على خطايانا نتوب الى الله راجعين تائبين . ولعلنا بهذه " العلامات العظيمة من السماء " ( لوقا 21 : 11 ) نكون قد دخلنا مرحلة هامة من مراحل الأيام الأخيرة وربما كانت بداية النهاية . فلتدر كنا مراحم الله . وليحفظ الرب شعبه وكنيسته ، وليحطم قوة المعاندين لنا بشفاعة ذات الشفاعات معدن الطهر والجود والبركات سيدنا كلنا وفخر جنسنا العذراء البتول الزكية مريم ، ولإلهنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين .

نياحة ميخا النبى ( 24 برمهات)
في هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة ميخا النبى . صلاته تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .






*


----------



## ميرنا (8 أبريل 2006)

*25 برمهات 

نياحة القديس أنيسوفورس أحد السبعين رسولا ( 25 برمهات)
في هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة القديس أنيسوفورس أحد السبعين رسولا. صلاته تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة القديس فريسكا أحد السبعين رسولا ( 25 برمهات)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس العظيم فريسكا أو (نيسيفور ) أحد السبعين رسولا هذا الرسول كان من بنى إسرائيل من سبط بنيامين ، ابنا لأبوين حافظين للناموس . وكان من الذين تبعوا المخلص وسمعوا تعاليمه وشاهدوا آياته ومعجزاته

فلما أقاما السيد المسيح له المجد ابن الأرملة بمدينة نايين من الموت ، كان هذا القديس حاضرا ، فتقدم بلا تردد الى الرب يسوع تاركا الاستضاءة بسراج الناموس اليهودي ليستنير بشمس البر. وأمن به من كل قلبه ، ثم تعمد وصار أحد السبعين رسولا . وكان مع التلاميذ فى علية صهيون وقت حلول الروح المعزى . وقد بشر بالإنجيل فى بلاد كثيرة . ثم رسم أسقفا على خورانياس . فعلم أهلها وأنارهم بتعليمه ووعظه ، ثم عمدهم . وبعد أن أكمل سعيه المقدس تنيح بسلام ، ونال إكليل المجد السماوي وعمره سبعون سنة . منها تسع وعشرون سنة يهوديا . وإحدى وأربعون سنة مسيحيا ، وقد ذكره القديس بولس فى رسالتا الثانية الى تيموثاوس (2 تى 4 :19 ) . صلاته تكون معنا . آمين

نياحة البابا متاؤس ( 25 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 1362 ش ( 31 مارس 1646 م ) ، فى يوم سبت لعازر ، تنيح البابا متاوس الثالث البطريرك المائة وهو يعرض باسم متى الطوخى . وهو ابن أبوين مسحيين من ناحية طوخ النصارى بإقليم المنوفية . وكانا خائفين من (الله محبين للغرباء ، محسنين للفقراء والمحتاجين . رزقهم الله 

بالابن تادرس فأحسنا تربيته وأدباه بكل أدب روحاني وعلماه كتب البيعة المقدسة وحلت نعمة الله علي هذا الابن المبارك فانكب على الدرس والتعليم المسيحى الى أن حركته نعمة الله الى السيرة الملائكية والحياة النسكية فخرج من بلده وترك أهله وأقاربه وتبع قول المسيح له المجد ومضى الى برية شيهيت ميزان القلوب وترهب بكنيسة القديس العظيم أبى مقار فجاهد في النسك والعبادة جهادا بليغا. فرسموه قسا ، فتزايد فى التقشف ، ونما في الفضيلة فأقاموه قمصا ورئيسا علي الدير المذكور .

وبعد قليل تنيح البابا يؤانس الخامس عشر البطريرك التاسع والتسعون ، فاجتمع الآباء الأساقفة وجماعة الكهنة والاراخنة لاختيار من يصلح لاعتلاء الكرسى المرقسى الإسكندري وواظبوا علي الصلاة طالبين من السيد المسيح له المجد أن يقيم لهم راعيا صالحا لكي يحرس شعبه وبإرادة السيد المسيح ، راعى الرعاة ، اتفق رأى الجميع على تقديم الأب تادرس قمص دير أبى مقار بطريركا . فتوجهوا إلى الدير وامسكوه قهرا وكرسوه بطريركا باسم متاوس فئ يوم 4 النسيء سنة 1347 ش ( 7 سبتمبر سنة 1631 م ) . وكان المتقدم في تكريسه الأنبا يؤنس مطران السريان 

. فلما جلس هذا البابا علي الكرسى الرسولى رعى رعية المسيح أحسن رعاية ، وكان هدوء وسلام على المؤمنين فى أيامه ، وارتاحت البيع من الشدة التى كانت فيها فحسده إبليس عدو الخير وحرك عليه أعوان السوء فذهبوا إلى الوالي بمصر وأعلموه أن الذي يعتلى كرسى البطريركية كان يدفع للوالى مالا كثيرا .

وأستمع الوالى لوشايتهم ، واستدعى البابا إليه لهذأ الغرض . فقام جماعة الاراخنة وقابلوا الوالى ، فلم يسألهم عن عدم حضور البابا ، بل تكلم معهم في شأن الرسوم التى يدفعها البطريرك وألزمهم بإحضار أربعة آلاف قرش فنزلوا من عنده وهم في غم من جراء فداحة الغرامة ولكن الله عز وجل شأنه الذي لا يشاء هلاك أحد وضع الحنان فى قلب رجل إسرائيلي فقام بدفع المبلغ المطلوب الى الوالى ، وتعهد له الاراخنة برده ووزعوه عليهم ثم سددوه للاسرإئيلى . وجعلوا على البابا شيئا يسيرا من هذه الغرامة الفادحة . فنزل الى الوجه القبلي لجمع المطلوب منه ، ولشدة أيمانه وقوة يقينه فى معونة الله تحنن قلب الشعب عليه وأعطوه (المطلوب عن طيب خاطر وبعد قليل حضر الى الوجه البحري لكي يفتقد رعيته ، فنزل بناحية برما . وأتى إليه هناك أهالي مدينة طوخ بلده ، ودعوه لزيارة الناحية ليتباركوا منه ، فأجاب الطلب . وفى زمن هذا البطريرك وقع غلاء عظيم فى كل أرض مصر ، لم يصل مثله قط ، حتى وصل ثمن إردب القمح الى خمسة دنانير ولم يتمكنوا من شرائه . ولم يتيسر الحصول عليه إلا عند القليل من الناس ، حتى أكل الأهالي الميتة ، ومنهم من أكلوا لحم الدواب فتورموا وماتوا ، ومنهم من دقوا العظم وأكلوه ، ومنهم من كانوا يبحثون عن الحب فى الكيمان ليلتقطه فتسقط عليهم ويموتون ومات خلق كثير لا يحصى عدده ، وذلك فى سنة 1347 ش 0( 1631 م ) ثم استمر الغلاء سنتين ، وكان والى الصعيد وقتئذ حيدر بك . وفي سنة 1350 ش ( 1634 م ) أتى النيل بفيضان عال غمر كل ألا راضى وتولى الصعيد فى ذاك الحين الأمير على بك الدفتردارى وحضر إليه فى شهر بابه سنة 1350 ش ، وزرعت البلاد واطمأن الناس ، وزال كابوس الغلاء ، وانخفضت الأسعار

. وفى تلك السنة أرسل السلطان مراد الرابع مراكب موسوقة نحاس أقراص مختومة بصورة خاتم سليمان ، وذكروا أنهم عثروا عليها فى خزانة قسطنطين الملك ، وبلغ وزنها 12 ألف قنطار . وأمر الوالى بسكها نقدية وإرسال عوضها ثلاثمائة ألف درهم ، فقام الوالى بتوزيع هذا النحاس بالقوة على أهالي مصر والصعيد بسعر كل قنطار ثمانين قرشا . ووقع بسبب ذلك ضرر عظيم على الأهالي،كما حصل ضيق عظيم فى البلد ، وخسارة كبيرة في ثروة البلاد ، مما لم يكن له مثيل حتى أضطر أغلب الناس إلى بيع ممتلكاتهم . وحصل الوالى من النحاس المذكور على أموال طائلة أرسلت الى الآستانة 

ولما بلغ السلطان أن الباشا الوالى استعمل الظلم والقسوة فى توزيع النحاس المذكور غضب عليه واستدعاه من مصر . ولما حضر أمر بضرب عنقه وولى غيره على مصر .

وفى تلك السنة أرسل ملك أثيوبيا يطلب مطرانا . فرسم له البابا متاوس مطرانا من أهالي أسيوط وأرسله إليه . وقد حلت بهذا المطران أحزان وشدائد كثيرة أثناء وجوده هناك ، حتى عزلوه ورسموا بدلا منه . .

وبعد إتماما البابا زيارته الرعوية لشعب الوجه البحري ، وقبوله دعوة أهالي طوخ لزيارة بلدهم ، قام معهم من برما ميمما شطر طوخ النصارى . وعندما اقترب من الناحية استقبله جماعة الكهنة وكافة الشعب المسيحى ، وتلقوه بالإكرام والتبجيل والتراتيل الروحية التى تليق بكرامته ، وأدخلوه الى البيعة بمجد وكرامة . وأقام عندهم سنة كاملة وهز يعظ الشعب ويعلمهم 

ولما كان يوم السبت المبارك ذكرى اليوم الذي أقام فيه الرب لعازر من بين الأموات اجتمع بالكهنة والشعب بعد إقامة القداس ، وأكل معهم وودعهم قائلا بالهام الروح القدس ان قبره سيكون فى بيعة هذه البلدة وانه لا يبرح طوخ وصرف الشعب وقام ليستريح فى منزل أحد الشمامسة . فلما حضر الشماس ودخل حجرة البابا وجده راقدا علي فراشه ، وهو متجه ناحية المشرق ويداه على صدره مثال الصليب المقدس ، وقد أسلم روحه بيد الرب . فاعلموا جماعة الكهنة والشعب ، فحضروا مسرعين ووجدوه قد تنيح ولم يتغير منظره بل كان وجهه يتلألأ كالشمس فأحضروا جسده المبارك الى البيعة وصلوا عليه بما يليق بالأباء البطاركة ودفنوه

بالبيعة بناحية طوخ بلده . . وقد أقام على الكرسى الرسولى مدة 14 سنة و 6 أشهر و 23 يوما لم يذق فيها لحما ، ولم يشرب خمرا . وتتيح بشيخوخة صالحة حسنة وكاملة . لتكن صلواته وبركاته معنا ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 أبريل 2006)

*26 برمهات 

نياحة القديسة براكسيا العذراء ( 26 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم تنيحت القديسة الطوباوية براكسية العذراء وهذه كانت ابنة لوالدين من عظماء مدينة رومية ومن عائلة الملك أنوريوس . وعند نياحة والدها أوصى الملك بها واتفق أن أتت والدتها الى مصر لتحصيل أجرة الأملاك والبساتين التى تركها لها زوجها فأحضرت ابنتها معها وكان عمرها وقتئذ تسع سنين ونزلتا بأحد أديرة العذارى . وكانت راهبات ذلك على غاية النسك والتقشف فلا يأكلن المأكولات الدسمة ولا زيتا ولا فاكهة ، ولا يذقن خمرا ، وينمن على الأرض فأحبت هذه الصبية الدير واستأنست بالخادمة التى فيه . فقالت لها الخادمة : " عاهدينى أنك لا تتركين هذا الدير " فعاهدتها على ذلك ولما أنهت والدتها عملها الذي كانت قد أتت لا جله امتنعت ابنتها عن العودة معها قائلة " أنى قد نذرت نفسي للمسيح ولا حاجة بي الى هذا العالم ، لان عريسى الحقيقي هو السيد المسيح ، . فلما عرفت والدتها ذلك منها وزعت كل مالها على المساكين وأقامت معها في الدير عدة سنين ثم تنيحت بسلام. وسمع أنوريوس هذا الخبر فأرسل يطلبها . فأجابته قائلة بأنها نذرت نفسها للسيد المسيح ولا تقدر أن تخلف نذرها فتعجب الملك من تقواها على صغر سنها وتركها أما هي فسارت سيرة فاضلة وتعبدت تعبدا زائدا فكانت تصوم يومين يومين ثم ثلاثة فأربعة فأسبوعا وفي صوم الأربعين لم تكن تأكل شيئا مطبوخا . فحسدها الشيطان وضربها في رجلها ضربة آلمتها زمانا طويلا إلى أن تحنن الرب عليها وشفاها وقد أنعم الرب عليها بموهبة شفاء المرضى . وكانت محبوبة من الأخوات والآم الرئيسة لطاعتها العظيمة لهن .

وفى إحدى الليالي رأت الرئيسة أكاليل معدة . فسألت لمن هذه ؟ فقيل لها : " لابنتك بركسية " وهى ستجيء الينا بعد قليل " وقصت الام الرؤيا علي الأخوات وأوصتهن ألا يعلمن براكسية بها . ولما حانت أيامها لتترك هذا العالم اعترتها حمى بسيطة فاجتمع عندها الام والأخوات والخادمة وطلبن منها أن تذكرهن أمام العرش الإلهي ثم تنيحت بسلام .

ثم تنيحت بعدها الخادمة صديقتها وبعدها بقليل مرضت الأم فجمعت الأخوات وقالت لهن " تدبرن في من تقمنها عليكن لاني ذاهبة إلى الرب " وفي صباح اليوم التالي افتقدنها فوجدن أنها قد تنيحت . صلا’ الجميع تكون معنا . آمين ..

نياحة البابا بطرس السادس ال104 ( 26 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم تعيد الكنيسة تذكار نياحة البابا بطرس السادس البطريرك 104 في سنة 1442 ش ( 2 أبريل سنة 1726 م ) وكان هذا الأب الطوباوى والملاك الروحانى ابنا لأبوين مسيحيين طاهرين من المدينة المحبة لله أسيوط . فربياه أحسن تربية وثقفاه بالعلوم والآداب الكنسية حتى برع فيها . وكان اسمه مرجان ولكنه اشتهر باسم بطرس الاسيوطى فيما بعد 

وكانت نعمة الله حالة عليه من صغره فلما بلغ أشده زهد العالم وكل ما فيه واشتاق إلى سيرة الرهبنة . فمضى إلى دير القديس العظيم أنطونيوس بالعربة فمكث فيه وترهب ولبس الزي الرهباني وأجهد نفسه في العبادة ولما نجح في الفضيلة والحياة النسكية والطهارة والتواضع اختاره الآباء الرهبان قسا . فأخذوه رغم أرادته وقاموا به إلى مصر ورسم قسا علي دير القديس العظيم أنبا بولا أول السواح . هو وكهنة آخرون من يد البابا يؤنس الطوخي البطريرك ( 103 ) في بيعة السيدة العذراء بحارة الروم فزاد في الفضيلة وشاع ذكره بين الناس

ولما تنيح البابا يؤنس المذكور وخلا الكرسى بعده مدة شهرين وستة أيام لبثوا يبحثون عمن يصلح لهذه الرتبة الجليلة فاختاروا بعض الكهنة والرهبان وكتبوا أسماءهم في وريقات وضعوها علي المذبح وأقاموا القداس . وفي ثالث يوم وقعت القرعة على هذا الأب بعد الطلبة والتضرع إلى الله أن يقيم لهم المختار من عنده . فتحققوا بذلك أنه مختار من الله . ورسم بطريركا علي الكرسى المرقسى في يوم الأحد 17 مسرى سنة 1434 ش ( 21 أغسطس سنة 1718 م ) في بيعة القديس مرقوريوس أبى سيفين بمصر القديمة وكان فرح عظيم بإقامته . وحضر رسامته الشعب المسيحي وبعض من الإفرنج والروم والأرمن وطائفة من العسكر. 

ثم بعد ذلك مضى إلى بلاد الوجه البحري وافتقد الكنائس ووصل الإسكندرية لزيارة بيعة مار مرقس الانجيلى لها في 11 برمودة سنة 1438 ش واهتم هناك بإصلاحات معمارية داخل الكنيسة وقبل الرأس المقدسة الطاهرة . ولما أراد الرجوع علم أن جماعة بالإسكندرية تكلموا علي الرأس المقدسة فأخفاها في الدير من ذلك الوقت . ثم قدم قنديلا من الفضة هدية وأسرجه علي قبر البشير . كما أحاطه بحجاب له طاقات تطل علي الداخل ومضى آلي الوجهين البحري والقبلي وفرح به أهل كوره مصر 

وفى أيام هذا البابا حضر جماعة من الكهنة والشمامسة من قبل سلطان أثيوبيا ومعهم هدايا فاخرة مع مرسوم من الملك يطلب مطرانا فتشاور في الآمر مع المعلم لطف الله أبو يوسف كبير الأراخنة في القاهرة وباقي أراخنة الشعب علي أبينا المكرم خرستوذلو أسقف القدس الشريف فامسكوه ورسموه مطرانا لانه كان خبيرا كاملا ومعلما عالما وحبرا فاضلا فمضوا به فرحين مسرورين . ودعى خرستوذلو الثالث وتولى هذه الابرشية من سنة 1720 م إلى 1742 م ورسم الأنبا اثناسيوس اسقفا علي أورشليم وقد شيدت في مدة رئاسة هذا البابا كنائس كثيرة وكرست بيده المباركة ومن بينها كنيسة دير العدوية علي البحر جهة المعادى التى جددها المعلم مرقورة الشهير بديك أبيض وكنيسة الملاك ميخائيل القبلي بجهة بابلون وكنيسة مارمينا العجايبى بفم الخليج بمصر عمرهما الثرى الشهير والارخن الكبير المعلم لطف الله يوسف من جيبه الخاص . وبسبب هذا التجديد غرمه الوزير أربعين كيسا من المال دفعها له من ماله كما قام هذا المحسن الكريم أثناء نظارته علي دير القديس أنطونيوس ببناء كنيسة آبائنا الرسل وكرسها مع كنيسة أنبا مرقس بالدير المذكور لأنه كان مملوءا غيرة واهتماما بشئون أمته وكنيسته القبطية وقام أيضا بتحمل مصاريف حفلة إقامة تنصيب البطريرك علي نفقته الخاصة 

وانقضت أياما هذا البابا في هدوء واطمئنان وكان يعمل علي تنفيذ القوانين الكنسية فأبطل الطلاق لآي سبب ومضى لهذا الغرض إلى الوالى ابن ايواز وباحث علماء الإسلام فكتبوا له فتاوى وفرمانا من الوزير بأن عدم الطلاق لا يسرى إلا علي الدين المسيحي دون غيره وانه ليس لأحد أن يعارضه في أحكامه فأمر الكهنة أن لا يعقدوا زواجا إلا علي يده في قلايته بعدما اعترضه رجل ابن قسيس كان طلق امرأته وتزوج غيرها بدون علمه فأمر بإحضاره فيفصل بينهما فأبى ولم يحضر فحرمه هو وزوجته وأبيه القمص فمات هذا الرجل بعد أن تهرأ فمه وذاب لسانه وسقطت أسنانه . أما أباه فاستغفر وأخذ الحل من البابا ومات 

رعى هذا البابا رعية المسيح رعاية صالحة . ولما أكمل سعيه مرض قليلا وتنيح فى يوم 26 برمهات سنة 1442 ش في الصوم الكبير ووضع جسده في مقبرة الآباء البطاركة ببيعة مرقوريوس أبى سيفين بمصر القديمة . وأقام علي الكرسى مدة 7 سنين و7 أشهر و 11 يوما . وكان عمره ستة وأربعين سنة تقريبا وعاصر السلطان احمد الثالث العثماني وخلا الكرسى بعده تسعة أشهر واحد عشر يوما.

وفئ سنة نياحة هذا البابا وقع وباء الطاعون فى البلاد مع قحط شديد وتنيح قسوس كثيرون وأساقفة ووقع الموت علي الناس من الإسكندرية إلى أسوان واضطر الناس إلى ترك الزرع حتى صاروا يدفنون في الحصر من قلة الأكفان . وفي تلك السنة تلفت زراعة القمح في وادي النيل ولم يسد حاجة البلاد ووقع القحط والغلاء . لطف الله بعباده ونفعنا ببركات وصلوات المثلث الرحمة البابا البطريرك بطرس الاسيوطى . ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 أبريل 2006)

*27 برمهات 

تذكار صلب مخلصنا الصالح ( 27 برمهات)
في هذا اليوم تذكار صلب ربنا يسوع المسيح له المجد بالجسد من أجل خلاص العالم . وقد ذكر الكتاب المقدس انه حدثه ظلمة عظيمة عن وجه الأرض كلها من الساعة السادسة إلى الساعة التاسعة إذ أخفت الشمس شعاعها عندما رأت خالقها محتجبا بالجسد المرئي ومعلقا بإرادته على خشبه الصليب . وقد أمال الرأس وأسلم الروح وتعلمنا الكنيسة المقدسة أن لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين وأنه نزل إلى الجحيم من قبل الصليب ليخلص المعتقلين فيه . وعلي هذا قال بطرس الرسول : " مماتا في الجسد ولكن محيى في الروح . الذي فيه أيضا ذهب فكرز للأرواح التى في السجن " ( 1 ) 1 بط 3 : 18 و 19 ففي السموات كان متعاليا ، وفي الأرض مخلصا سبحانه جلت قدرته . لا يخلو منه مكان . الذي فدانا بذاته وفتح لنا باب ملكوته له المجد والقدرة والسلطان إلى الأبد . آمين

نياحة القديس مكاريوس الكبير اب الرهبان ( 27 برمهات)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 8 . ش ( سنة 392 م ) تنيح الأب المغبوط سراج البرية أب جميع الرهبان القديس العظيم الأنبا مقاريوس . ولد هذا القديس فى شبشير من أعمال منوف من أبوين صالحين بارين واسم أبيه القس إبراهيم ولم يكن له ولد فحدث في إحدى الليالي أن أبصر فى رؤيا شخصا من قبل الرب يقول له : ان الله سيرزقه ولدا يكون ذكره شائعا في أقطار الأرض ويرزق بنينا روحانيين وبعد زمن رزق هذا القديس ولدا فسماه مقارة آي الطوباوى وكان مطيعا لوالديه وحلت عليه نعمة الله منذ صغره . ولما كبر زوجه والداه بغير أرادته فتظاهر بالمرض أياما ثم استسمج أباه أن يمضى إلى البرية لتبديل الهواء فسمح له ، فمضى وصلى إلى الرب يسوع أن يساعده علي عمل ما يرضيه فلما صار في البرية أبصر رؤيا كأن كاروبا ذي أجنحة ثم أمسك بيده وأصعده على رأس الجبل وأراه كل البرية شرقا وغربا وشمالا وجنوبا وقال له أن الله قد أعطاك هذا الجبل ميراثا لك ولبنيك من بعدك ولما عاد من البرية وجد زوجته قد ماتت وهي بعد عذراء فشكر السيد المسيح كثيرا وبعد ذلك مات أبواه فوزع كل ما خلفاه له علي المساكين ورأى أهل شبشير طهره وعفافه فأخذوه إلى أسقف أشمون فرسمه قسا عليهم وبنوا له موضعا خارج البلد وكانوا يأتون إليه ويتقربون منه وعينوا له خادما ليبيع له شغل يديه وقضاء ما يحتاج إليه 

ولما رأى الشيطان سموه في الفضيلة جلب عليه تجربة شديدة وذلك أنه أوعز إلى فتاة كانت قد ارتكبت شرا مع شاب بأن تدعى أن القديس مقاريوس هو الذي أتى معها هذا الشر . فلما علم أهلها بذلك أهانوه وضربوه ضربا موجعا فتحمله وهو صامت . ولما داهم الطلق هذه الامرأة لتلد لبثت أربعة أيام معذبة ولم تلد حتى اعترفت بكذبها علي القديس وذكرت اسم الشاب الذي أغواها .

فلما رأى ذلك أهل الفتاة رجعوا إليه يستغفرونه عما حصل منهم له . فهرب منهم للابتعاد عن مجد العالم وكان له من العمر وقتئذ 30 عاما وأذ فكر في نفسه ألا يعود إلى قريته ظهر له ملاك الرب وسار معه يومين حتى وصلا إلى وادي النطرون ثم قال له القديس " حدد لي يا سيدي مكانا أسكن فيه " فأجابه : " لا لئلا تخرج عنه فيما بعد فتكون مخالفا لقول الرب . بل البرية كلها لك فأي موضع أردت أسكن فيه " . فسكن في البرية الداخلية حيث الموضع الذي فيه دير القديسين مكسيموس ودوماديوس وهو المعروف الآن بدير البرموس 

ولما ذهب لزيارة القديس أنطونيوس قال عنه حينما رآه " هذا إسرائيلي حقا لا غش فيه " ثم ألبسه الاسكيم المقدس وعاد مكانه ولما تكاثر عنده الاخوة بنى لهم كنيسة حسنة . وذاع صيته وسمع الملوك بكثرة العجائب التى كان يعملها وظهر له ملاك الرب وأتى به إلى رأس الجبل عند البحيرة الغربية المالحة الماء وأعلمه أن يتخذ له هذا المكان مسكنا وبنى له قلاية وكنيسة لأن شعبا كثيرا سيجيء إليه (1) وهو المعروف الآن بدير القديس مقاريوس 

وظن يوما أن العالم خلا من الناس الأتقياء فجاءه صوت من السماء قائلا : اعلم أن هناك امرأتين في مدينة الإسكندرية تخافان الرب " فتناول عصاه وزاده وقصد إلى الإسكندرية وسأل حتى وصل إلى منزلهما فلما دخل رحبتا به وغسلتا قدميه بماء دافئ ولما سألهما عن سيرتهما قالت له إحداهما : لم تكن بيننا قرابة جسدية . ولما تزوجنا هذين الأخوين طلبنا منهما أن يتركانا نترهب . فلم يسمحا لنا . فعاهدنا أنفسنا أن تقضى حياتنا بالصوم إلى المساء والصلاة الكثيرة وقد رزقت كل منا بولد متى بكى أحدهما تحتضنه الأخرى وترضعه حتى وان لم يكن ولدها ونحن في عيشة واحدة . وحدة الرأي رائدنا والاتحاد غايتنا وعمل زوجينا رعاية الغنم . ونحن فقراء نكتفي بقوت يومنا وما يتبقى نوزعه علي الفقراء والمساكين " فحينما سمع القديس هذا الكلام هتف قائلا " حقا ان الله ينظر إلى استعداد القلوب ويمنح نعمة روحه القدوس لجميع الذين يريدون أن يعبدوه " . فودعهما وانصرف راجعا إلى البرية 

وكان في أوسيم راهب أضل قوما بقوله انه لا قيامة للأموات فحضر أسقف أوسيم إلى القديس مقاريوس وشكا إليه أمر هذا الراهب فذهب إليه ولم يزل به حتى أرجعه عن ضلاله وفي يوم نياحته رأى القديسين أنطونيوس وباخوميوس وجماعة من القديسين والملائكة وأسلم الروح بالغا من العمر سبعا وتسعين سنة 

وكان قد أوصى تلاميذه أن يخفوا جسده ولكن قوما من شبشير آتوا وسرقوا جسده وبنوا له كنيسة ووضعوه بها حوالي مائة وستين سنة إلى أيام مملكة العرب وبناء القلالى حيث أرجعوه إلى ديره 

وقد ورد في مخطوط بشبين الكوم أن القديس ببنوده تلميذه رأى نفس الصديق عند صعوده إلى السماء ، والشياطين يصيحون خلفه قائلين : " قد غلبتنا يا مقاريوس " فأجابهم : " لم أغلبكم بعد " فلما وصل باب السماء صاحوا ثانية : " قد غلبتنا " . فرد عليهم كالأول . ولما دخل باب السماء صاحوا : " قد غلبتنا يا مقاريوس " فقال لهم : تبارك الرب يسوع المسيح الذي خلصني من أيديكم ".صلاته تكون معنا . آمين

استشهاد القديس دوميكيوس ( 27 برمهات)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس دوميكيوس . ومن أمره أنه في أيام الإمبراطور يوليانوس الكافر انقض عليه شابور ارساكيس الثاني ملك الفرس الذي كان مسالما للدولة الرومانية وكان يدفع الجزية للإمبراطور قسطنطين حبيب الله وأعد جيشا لمحاربة الرومان . وفى ذاك الحين نال القديس دوميكيوس إكليل الشهادة لأنه بعد أن قدم يوليانوس الذبائح لأوثانه في مدينة كاسيوس التي تبعد عن إنطاكية ستة أميال حيث يوجد الصنم أبوللون توجه عدو الله مصحوبا بالعرافين والسحرة وزحف الجيش الروماني لمقابلة الفرس وعند مروره علي مكان منعزل شاهد جمهورا كثيرا من الرجال والنساء والأطفال لأن المرضى كانوا ينالون الشفاء بصلوات دوميكيوس خادم الله
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 أبريل 2006)

*28 برمهات 

نياحة الملك البار قسطنطين الكبير ( 28 برمهات)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 53 ش ( 337 م ) تنيح الإمبراطور البار القديس قسطنطين الكبير . وكان اسم أبيه قونسطا (1) قسطنديوس خلورس ( الأخضر) وأمه هيلانه وكان أبوه ملكا علي بيزنطية ومكسيميانوس علي رومه ودقلديانوس علي إنطاكية ومصر وكان والد قونسطا وثنيا إلا أنه كان صالحا محبا للخير رحوما شفوقا . واتفق أنه مضي إلى الرها وهناك رأي هيلانة وأعجبته فتزوجها وكانت مسيحية فحملت منه بقسطنطين هذا . ثم تركها في الرها وعاد إلى بيزنطية فولدت قسطنطين وربته تربية حسنة وأدبته بكل أدب وكانت تبث في قلبه الرحمة والشفقة علي المسيحيين ولم تجسر أن تعمده ولا تعلمه أنها مسيحية فكبر وأصبح فارسا وذهب إلى أبيه ففرح به لما رأي فيه من الحكمة والمعرفة والفروسية وبعد وفاة أبيه تسلم المملكة ونشر العدل والأنصاف . ومنع المظالم فخضع الكل له وأحبوه وعم عدله سائر البلاد . فأرسل إليه أكابر رومه طالبين أن ينقذهم من ظلم مكسيميانوس . فزحف بجنده إلى إنقاذهم وفي أثناء الحرب رأي في السماء في نصف النهار صليبا مكونا من كواكب مكتوبا عليه باليونانية الكلمات التي تفسيرها " بهذا تغلب " . وكان ضياؤه يشع أكثر من نور الشمس فأراه لوزرائه وكبراء مملكته فقرأوا ما هو مكتوب . ولم يدركوا السبب الموجب لظهوره . وفي تلك الليلة ظهر له ملاك الرب في رؤيا وقال له : اعمل مثال العلامة التي رأيتها وبها تغلب أعداءك ففي الصباح جهز علما كبيرا ورسم عليه علامة الصليب كما رسمها أيضا علي جميع الأسلحة واشتبك مع مكسيميانوس في حرب دارت رحاها علي الأخير الذي ارتد هاربا وعند عبوره جسر نهر التيبر سقط به فهلك هو وأغلب جنوده . ودخل قسطنطين روما فاستقبله أهلها بالفرح والتهليل وكان شعراؤها يمدحون الصليب وينعتونه بمخلص مدينتهم . ثم عيدوا للصليب سبعة أيام واصبح قسطنطين ملكا علي الشرق والغرب .

ولما استقر به المقام بروما تعمد وأغلب عسكره من سلبسطرس البابا في السنة الحادية عشرة من ملكه والرابعة من ظهور الصليب المجيد . ثم أصدر أمرا إلى سائر أنحاء المملكة بإطلاق المعتقلين وأمر ألا يشتغل أحد في أسبوع الآلام كأوامر الرسل وأرسل هيلانة إلى بيت المقدس فاكتشفت الصليب المقدس . وفي السنة السابعة عشرة من ملكه اجتمع المجمع المقدس الثلاثمائة وثمانية عشر بنيقيا في سنة 325 م . ورتب أمور المسيحيين علي أحسن نظام وأجوده ثم جدد بناء بيزنطية ودعاه باسمه القسطنطينية وجلب إليها أجساد كثيرون من الرسل والقديسين وتنيح بنيقوميدية . فوضعوه في تابوت من ذهب وحملوه إلى القسطنطينية . فاستقبله البطريرك والكهنة بالصلوات والقراءات والتراتيل الروحية ووضعوه في هيكل الرسل القديسين . وكانت مدة حياته خمسا وسبعين سنة ولربنا المجد والقوة والعظمة وعلينا رحمته ونعمته إلى الأبد . آمين

نياحة القديس صرابامون أبو طرحة ( 28 برمهات)
كان الطوباوي العظيم والقديس الكبير أنبا صرابامون مطران المنوفية الشهير بأبي طرحه من أشهر الأساقفة التي قام برسامتهم البابا بطرس السابع البطريرك ال 109 ، وقد منحه الله موهبة شفاء المرضى وأخراج الأرواح النجسة . وقد أخرج روحا نجسة من الأميرة زهرى هانم كريمة محمد على باشا الكبير والى مصر ، ولم يرغب في شئ مما قدمه إليه الأمير العظيم ، واكتفى بطلب بعض المؤونة والكسوة لرهبان الأديرة وإرجاع الموظفين إلى الدواوين كما كانوا في سالف الزمان فأعجب به الوالي وأجاب طلبه ، في أثناء وجوده في الأسقفية عمل عجائب كثيرة منها إخراج الشياطين ، وشفاء المرضى بكل بلدة يحل فيها ، مسلمين ونصارى، وقد شاهده كثيرا القمص سيداروس روفائيل عم القمص سيداروس اسحق مؤسس كنيسة المطرانية بشبين الكوم فقال : " كان يؤتي إليه بالمصابين بالأرواح النجسة ، ويضعونهم أمامه وخلفه ، فكان يأخذ بيده قلة ماء ، ويتلو على كل واحد منهم مزمور "خاصم يارب مخاصمي " . فلا يفرغ من قراءة ربعه ، أو نصفه حتى يصرخ الروح النجس بحالة إزعاج شديد " في "عرضك في عرضك "، فيقول بلغته الصعيدية "همله يا أبوي " . ثم يصب جانبا من ماء القلة ، ويرش به المصاب في وجهه ثلاث مرات ، وفى كل مرة يقول إيسوس بي إخرستوس ( يسوع المسيح ) . ففي الحال يخرج الروح النجس . وذات مرة كان بالبتانون في أيام القمص منصور فرج ، وعند زيارة البلدة سأل القمص منصور فرج ،- وكان الأسقف لا يميل إلى خلفة البنات - " عندكش وليدات اليوم يا أبوي منصور " ؟ فأجابه " عندي بنت " فقال : بنت كبه " . وقبل أن يفارق الأسقف البلدة ماتت البنت . وتكرر هذا في زيارة ثانية . ثم أعطاه الله بنتا ثالثة . وعند ذهابه إلى مصر ذهب القمص منصور لزيارته – وكان يصلى في كنيسة حارة زويلة – فسأله الأسقف " عندكش وليدات فأجابه القمص بحزن وصعوبة " ما باقولش يا اخوي " قال الأسقف " ليه يا أبوي " أجابه " أقول تقولي كبه وآنا في احتياج لظفر بنت . الله يجيب وآنت تودي . قال له الأسقف " ما عدتش أقول يا أبوي " وأوقفه أمام الهيكل وقال " يا يسوع الناصري ولدين لأبوي منصور . وأجاب الله طلبه الأسقف وخلف أربعة أولاد هم القمص منصور خليفته وفرج رئيس حسابات المديرية وتوما الذي توظف بالمديرية ومرقس . كما يذكر تاريخه عجائب وتصرفات حكيمة وقد كتبت هذه فقط علي سبيل المثال ( انظر كتاب نوابغ الأقباط في القرن التاسع عشر. توفيق اسكاروس ج 1 ) . 

وقد أجرى الله عجائب كثيرة على. يدي البابا بطرس السابع ، اشهرها حادثة وفاء النيل فقد حدث أن النيل لم يف بمقداره المعتاد لآرواء البلاد في إحدى السنين ، فخاف الناس من وطأة الغلاء وشده الجوع إذا أجدبت الأرض ، واستعانوا بالباشا طالبين منه أن يأمر برفع الأدعية والصلوات إلى الله تعالي لكي يبارك مياه النيل ويزيدها فيضانا حتى تروي الأراضي فتأتي بالثمار الطيبة ولا تقع المجاعة علي الناس فاستدعي البابا بطرس السابع رجال الاكليروس وجماعة الأساقفة وخرج بهم إلى شاطئ النهر واحتفل بتقديم سر الشكر وبعد إتمام الصلاة غسل أواني الخدمة المقدسة من ماء النهر وطرح الماء مع قربانة البركة في النهر فعجت أمواجه واضطرب ماؤه وفاض فأسرع تلاميذ البابا إلى رفع أدوات الاحتفال خشية الغرق فعظمت منزلة البطريرك لدي الباشا وقربه إليه وكرم رجال أمته وزادهم حظوة ونعمة .

ومن هذه العجائب المدهشة أيضا حادثة النور في القدس الشريف فقد حدث أن الأمير إبراهيم باشا نجل محمد علي باشا بعد أن فتح بيت المقدس والشام سنة 1832 م أنه دعا البابا بطرس السابع لزيارة القدس الشريف ومباشرة خدمة ظهور النور في يوم سبت الفرح من قبر السيد المسيح بأورشليم كما يفعل بطاركة الروم في كل سنة ، فلبي البابا الدعوة ولما وصل فلسطين قوبل بكل حفاوة وإكرام ودخل مدينة القدس بموكب كبير واحتفال فخم اشترك فيه الوالي والحكام ورؤساء الطوائف المسيحية. 

ولما رأي بحكمته أن انفراده بالخدمة علي القبر المقدس يترتب عليه عداوة بين القبط والروم اعتذر للباشا لإعفائه من هذه الخدمة فطلب إليه أن يشترك مع بطريرك الروم – علي أن يكون هو ثالثهم لأنه كان يرتاب في حقيقة النور . وفي يوم سبت النور غصت كنيسة القيامة بالجماهير حتى ضاقت بالمصلين فأمر الباشا بإخراج الشعب خارجا بالفناء الكبير . ولما حان وقت الصلاة دخل البطريركان مع الباشا إلى القبر المقدس وبدأت الصلاة المعتادة . وفي الوقت المعين انبثق النور من القبر بحالة ارتعب منها الباشا وصار في حالة ذهول فأسعفه البابا بطرس حتى أفاق . أما الشعب الذي في الخارج فكانوا أسعد حظا ممن كانوا بداخل الكنيسة فان أحد أعمدة باب القيامة الغربي انشق وظهر لهم منه النور ، وقد زادت هذه الحادثة مركز البابا بطرس هيبة واحتراما لدي الباشا وقام قداسته بإصلاحات كبيرة في كنيسة القيامة. 

وفي أيام هذا البابا أراد محمد علي باشا ضم الكنيسة القبطية إلى كنيسة روما بناء علي سعي أحد قادته البابويين وذلك مقابل خدمات القادة والعلماء الفرنسيين الذين عاونوا محمد علي باشا في تنظيم المملكة المصرية . فاستدعي الباشا المعلم غالي وابنه وابنه باسيليوس وعرض عليهما الموضوع فأجابا الباشا بأنه سيترتب علي هذا الضم ثورات وقلاقل بين أفراد الآمة القبطية وحقنا للدماء وتشجيعا لأمر الضم . سيعتنق هو وأولاده المذهب البابوي بشرط أن لا يكرهوا علي تغيير طقوسهم وعوائدهم الشرقية فقبل الباشا منهما هذا الحل وأعلنا بناء علي ذلك اعتناقهما المذهب البابوي . ولم ينضم إليهما سوي بعض الاتباع واستمروا جميعا مع ذلك يمارسون العبادة في الكنائس القبطية 

وفي أيامه نبغ بين رهبان القديس أنطونيوس الراهب داود وتولي رئاسة الدير فظهرت ثمرات أعماله في تنظيم الدير وترقية حال رهبانه فاختار البابا بطرس - لفرط ذكائه وحسن تدبيره -في مهمة كنيسة في بلاد أثيوبيا فأحسن القيام بها وكانت عودته لمصر بعد نياحة البابا بطرس .

ومما يخلد ذكر البابا بطرس أن إمبراطور روسيا أوفد إليه أحد أفراد عائلته ليعرض عليه وضع الكنيسة تحت حماية القيصر فرفض العرض بلباقة قائلا : أنه يفضل أن يكون حامي الكنيسة هو راعيها الحقيقي . الملك الذي لا يموت فأعجب الأمير بقوة إيمان البابا وقدم له كل إكرام وخضوع وتزود من بركته وأنصرف من حضرته مقرا بأنه حقيقة الخليفة الصالح للملك الأبدي المسيح الفادي 

ولما أتم هذا البابا رسالته واكمل سعيه تنيح بسلام وصلوا عليه باحتفال عظيم في يوم اثنين البصخة أشترك فيه رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية بالكنيسة المرقسية بالأزبكية ودفن بها بجانب البابا مرقس سلفه ومعهما الأنبا صرابامون أسقف المنوفية في الجهة الشرقية القبلية من الكاتدرائية الكبرى بالأزبكية 

وأقام علي الكرسي البطريركي 42 سنة و 3 شهور و 12 يوما وخلي الكرسي بعده سنة واحدة و 12 يوما . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما آمين .

نياحة البابا بطرس السابع البطريرك ال 109 ( 28 برمهات)
فى مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 1568 ش ( 5أبريل سنه 1852 م ) تنيح القديس البابا بطرس السابع البطريرك ال 109 ولد هذا الأب بقرية الجاولى مركز منفلوط ، وكان اسمه أولا منقريوس . زهد العالم منذ صغره فقادته العناية الإلهية إلى دير القديس العظيم أنطونيوس فترهب فيه وتعمق في العبادة والنسك والطهارة كما تفرغ إلى مطالعة الكتب الكنسية وتزود بالعلوم الطقسية واللاهوتية الآمر الذي دعا إلى رسامته قسا علي الدير ففاق أقرانه في ممارسة الفضائل وتأدية الفرائض وقد دعي القس مرقوريوس ، ثم رقي قمصا لتقشفه وغيرته وطهارة قلبه 

ولما وصلت أخباره إلى مسامع البابا مرقس الثامن استدعاه إليه . وكان قد حضر جماعة من الأثيوبيين من قبل ملك أثيوبيا يطلبون مطرانا بدل المتنيح الأنبا يوساب مطرانهم السابق ومعهم خطابات إلى حاكم مصر والي البابا مرقس الثامن فبحث البابا عن رجل صالح وعالم فاضل فلم ير أمامه إلا القمص مرقوريوس فاختاره لمطرانية أثيوبيا فرسمه مطرانا إلا أنه في وقت الرسامة لم يقلده علي أثيوبيا بل جعله مطرانا علي بيعة الله المقدسة وسماه ثاوفيلس ورسم بدلا منه الأنبا مكاريوس الثاني مطرانا لمملكة أثيوبيا في سنة 1808 

وبعد رسامة الأنبا ثاوفيلس مطرانا عاما استبقاه البابا معه في القلاية البطريركية ، يعاونه في تصريف أمور الكنيسة وشؤون الأمة القبطية . 

ولما تنيح البابا مرقس الثامن في يوم 13 كيهك سنة 526 ش ( 21 ديسمبر سنة 1809 م ) وكان الاساقفه موجودين بمصر فاجتمعوا مع أراخنة الشعب وأجمع رأيهم علي أن يكون خليفة له فرسموه بطريركا في الكنيسة المرقسية بالازبكية بعد ثلاثة أيام من نياحة البابا مرقس أي في يوم الأحد 16 كيهك سنة 1526 ش ( 24 ديسمبر سنة 1809 م ) . ودعي أسمه بطرس السابع واشتهر باسم بطرس الجاولي وكان أبا وديعا متواضعا حكيما ذا فطنه عظيمة وذكاء فائق وسياسة سامية لرعاية الشعب والكتب المقدسة . وقد وضع كتابا قيما دافع فيه عن الكنيسة وتعاليمها كما قام بتزويد المكتبة البطريركية بالكتب النفيسة وفي عهده رفرف السلام علي البلاد فنالت الكنيسة الراحة التامة والحرية الكاملة في العبادة وتجددت الكنائس في الوجهين القبلي والبحري 

. وفى مدة رئاسته عاد الى الكرسى الإسكندري كرسى النوبة والسودان ، بعد أن انفصل مدة خمسمائة عام . ويرجع فضل عودة النوبة الى الحظيرة المرقسية الى أن عزيز مصر محمد على باشا الكبير فتح السودان وامتلك أراضيه وضمها الى الأقطار المصرية فعاد كثيرون من أهل السودان الى الدين المسيحى ، كما استوطن فيه الكثيرون من كتاب الدولة النصارى ورجال الجيش وبنوا الكنائس . ثم طلبوا من البابا بطرس أن يرسل لهم أسقفا ليرعى الشعب المسيحى بهذه الأقطار فرسم لهم أسقفا زكاه شعب السودان من بين الرهبان اسمه داميانوس . وقد تنيح هذا الأسقف فى أيام البابا بطرس فرسم لهم أسقفا غيره . ومن ذلك الحين تجدد كرسى النوبة الذي هو السودان . وقام هذا البابا فى مدة توليه الكرسى الإسكندري برسامة خمسة وعشرين أسقفا على أبرشيات القطر المصري والنوبة ، كما رسم مطرانين لأثيوبيا : الأول الأنبا كيرلس الرابع فى سنة 1820 والثاني فى سنة 1833 م .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 أبريل 2006)

*29 برمهات 

عيد البشارة المجيد ( 29 برمهات)
في هذا اليوم تحتفل الكنيسة بتذكار بشارة أمنا والدة الإله العذراء القديسة مريم وذلك أنه لما جاء الوقت المعين منذ الأزل من الله لخلاص البشر . أرسل الله رئيس الملائكة جبرائيل إلى القديسة مريم البتول التي من سبط يهوذا ومن قبيلة داود الملك ليبشرها بالحبل الإلهي والميلاد المجيد . كما شهد بذلك الكتاب المقدس بقوله : في الشهر السادس أرسل جبرائيل الملاك من الله إلى مدينة من الجليل اسمها ناصرة إلى عذراء مخطوبة لرجل من بيت داود اسمه يوسف واسم العذراء مريم فدخل إليها الملاك وقال : سلام لك آيتها الممتلئة نعمة . الرب معك مباركة أنت في النساء فلما رأته اضطربت من كلامه وفكرت ما عسي أن تكون هذه التحية فقال لها الملاك " لا تخافي يا مريم لأنك قد وجدت نعمة عند الله وها أنت ستحلبين وتلدين أبنا وتسمينه يسوع هذا يكون عظيما وابن العلي يدعي ويعطيه الرب الإله كرسي داود أبيه ويملك علي بيت يعقوب إلى الأبد و لا يكون لملكه نهاية’ " فقالت مريم للملاك " كيف يكون هذا وأنا لست أعرف رجلا ؟ " فأجاب الملاك وقال لها " الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك أيضا القدوس المولود منك يدعي ابن الله " 

ثم قدم لها دليلا علي صدق بشارته قائلا : " هوذا اليصابات نسيبتك هي أيضا حبلي بابن في شيخوختها وهذا هو الشهر السادس لتلك المدعوة عاقرا , لأنه ليس شيء غير ممكن لدي الله " فقالت مريم " هودا أنا أمة الرب . ليكن لي كقولك " فمضي من عندها الملاك (لو 1 : 26 – 38 ) 

وعند قبولها هذه البشارة الإلهية نزل الابن الوحيد قوة الله الكلمة أحد الثلاثة الأقانيم الأزلية وحل في أحشائها حلولا لا يدرك البشر كيفيته واتحد للوقت بإنسانية كاملة اتحادا كاملا لم يكن بعده افتراق . 

فهذا اليوم آذن هو بكر الأعياد . لأن فيه كانت البشري بخلاص العالم وفي مثله تم الخلاص بالقيامة المجيدة لآدم وبنيه من أيدي الشيطان نسأل إلهنا وفادينا أن يتفضل فيغفر لنا آثامنا ويتجاوز عن خطايانا . أمين

تذكار قيامة مخلصنا الصالح من الاموات ( 29 برمهات)
في هذا اليوم تحتفل الكنيسة بتذكار كمال الخلاص بالقيامة المجيدة لأن ربنا له المجد لما أكمل تدبيره على الأرض ، و فى مدة ثلاث وثلاثين سنة وتألم بإرادته في ليلة السابع والعشرين من هذا الشهر قام من بين الأموات في مثل هذا اليوم الذي فيه بشر أهل العالم بتجسد المسيح الذي كانوا ينتظرونه واليوم الذي بشر فيه الأحياء والأموات ووثقوا بالخلاص كان في يوم الجمعة إلى أن تحقق ذلك في يوم الأحد للأحياء وتيقنوا من قيامتهم بقيامة جسد المسيح الذي هو رأسهم كما يقول الرسول أن المسيح هو الذي أقام المضجعين نسأله كعظم رأفته وسعة رحمته أن يتفضل علينا بمغفرة خطايانا له المجد الدائم إلى الأبد . آمين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 أبريل 2006)

*29 برمهات 

عيد البشارة المجيد ( 29 برمهات)
في هذا اليوم تحتفل الكنيسة بتذكار بشارة أمنا والدة الإله العذراء القديسة مريم وذلك أنه لما جاء الوقت المعين منذ الأزل من الله لخلاص البشر . أرسل الله رئيس الملائكة جبرائيل إلى القديسة مريم البتول التي من سبط يهوذا ومن قبيلة داود الملك ليبشرها بالحبل الإلهي والميلاد المجيد . كما شهد بذلك الكتاب المقدس بقوله : في الشهر السادس أرسل جبرائيل الملاك من الله إلى مدينة من الجليل اسمها ناصرة إلى عذراء مخطوبة لرجل من بيت داود اسمه يوسف واسم العذراء مريم فدخل إليها الملاك وقال : سلام لك آيتها الممتلئة نعمة . الرب معك مباركة أنت في النساء فلما رأته اضطربت من كلامه وفكرت ما عسي أن تكون هذه التحية فقال لها الملاك " لا تخافي يا مريم لأنك قد وجدت نعمة عند الله وها أنت ستحلبين وتلدين أبنا وتسمينه يسوع هذا يكون عظيما وابن العلي يدعي ويعطيه الرب الإله كرسي داود أبيه ويملك علي بيت يعقوب إلى الأبد و لا يكون لملكه نهاية’ " فقالت مريم للملاك " كيف يكون هذا وأنا لست أعرف رجلا ؟ " فأجاب الملاك وقال لها " الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك أيضا القدوس المولود منك يدعي ابن الله " 

ثم قدم لها دليلا علي صدق بشارته قائلا : " هوذا اليصابات نسيبتك هي أيضا حبلي بابن في شيخوختها وهذا هو الشهر السادس لتلك المدعوة عاقرا , لأنه ليس شيء غير ممكن لدي الله " فقالت مريم " هودا أنا أمة الرب . ليكن لي كقولك " فمضي من عندها الملاك (لو 1 : 26 – 38 ) 

وعند قبولها هذه البشارة الإلهية نزل الابن الوحيد قوة الله الكلمة أحد الثلاثة الأقانيم الأزلية وحل في أحشائها حلولا لا يدرك البشر كيفيته واتحد للوقت بإنسانية كاملة اتحادا كاملا لم يكن بعده افتراق . 

فهذا اليوم آذن هو بكر الأعياد . لأن فيه كانت البشري بخلاص العالم وفي مثله تم الخلاص بالقيامة المجيدة لآدم وبنيه من أيدي الشيطان نسأل إلهنا وفادينا أن يتفضل فيغفر لنا آثامنا ويتجاوز عن خطايانا . أمين

تذكار قيامة مخلصنا الصالح من الاموات ( 29 برمهات)
في هذا اليوم تحتفل الكنيسة بتذكار كمال الخلاص بالقيامة المجيدة لأن ربنا له المجد لما أكمل تدبيره على الأرض ، و فى مدة ثلاث وثلاثين سنة وتألم بإرادته في ليلة السابع والعشرين من هذا الشهر قام من بين الأموات في مثل هذا اليوم الذي فيه بشر أهل العالم بتجسد المسيح الذي كانوا ينتظرونه واليوم الذي بشر فيه الأحياء والأموات ووثقوا بالخلاص كان في يوم الجمعة إلى أن تحقق ذلك في يوم الأحد للأحياء وتيقنوا من قيامتهم بقيامة جسد المسيح الذي هو رأسهم كما يقول الرسول أن المسيح هو الذي أقام المضجعين نسأله كعظم رأفته وسعة رحمته أن يتفضل علينا بمغفرة خطايانا له المجد الدائم إلى الأبد . آمين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (8 أبريل 2006)

*30 برمهات 

تذكار القديس يعقوب المقطع ( 30 برمهات)
تذكار نقل أعضاء القديس يعقوب الشهير بالمقطع وتجد ترجمة حياته وشهادته تحت البوم السابع والعشرين من شهر هاتور . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين .

تذكار الملاك غبريال ( 30 برمهات)
في هذا اليوم تعيد الكنيسة بتذكار رئيس الملائكة جبرائيل المبشر الذي لعظم منزلته لدي الله استحق أن يحمل البشارة بابنه الوحيد إلى القديسة مريم البتول . وهو الذي سبق فأنبا دانيال النبي عن عودة الشعب الإسرائيلي من السبي وعن مجيء السيد المسيح له المجد لخلاص العالم وعن أبطال الذبائح آمين

نياحة شمشون أحد قضاة بنى إسرائيل ( 30 برمهات)
في هذا اليوم تذكار شمشون أحد قضاة بني اسرائيل وكان اسم والد هذا البار منوح من سبط دان وكانت أمه عاقرا فأتاها ملاك الرب وبشرها بميلاده وأمرها أن تتجنب النجاسات من الأطعمة وشرب المسكرات ما دامت حاملة به . وأن لا تحلق شعر رأسه لأنه يكون نذيرا لله . وعلي يديه يتم خلاص بني اسرائيل من أهل فلسطين فلما أخبرت بعلها بما كان سأل الله أن يريه الملاك فظهر له وقال " أوص امرأتك أن تحافظ علي تنفيذ ما قلته له " . فحبلت وولدت هذا الصديق وباركه الرب وحل فيه روح الله فوثب تارة علي أسد وشقه وتارة قتل من أهل فلسطين ثلاثين رجلا وأحرق زرعهم فقاموا علي بني يهوذا ليحاربوا ويعطوهم شمشون فأعلمه بنو يهوذا بالأمر فقال لهم " احلفوا أنتم أنكم لا تسلموني لهم ولا تقتلوني " ولما حلفوا له سلم ذاته فأوثقوه بسلسلتين وسلموه لأهل فلسطين فوثبوا عليه ليقتلوه . فحل عليه روح القوة من عند الرب القوي وقطع السلسلتين كخيط الكتان المحترق ثم وجد فك حمار فأخذه وحارب به فقتل ألفا من راكبي الخيل ولما عطش وأشرف علي الموت سأل الله تعالي أن يتجنن عليه وينبع له عين ماء عذب فشرب وتقوي ولما راقبوه وهو داخل غزة ليمسكوه قام في الليل وفك باب غزة وحمله علي كتفيه وسار حتى راس الجبل 

وبعد ذلك أرسلوا إلى زوجته ووعدوها بعطايا جزيلة لتستعلم منه عن سر قوته ولما أعلمها أن قوته في شعره لأنه نذير لله قامت وأعلمت أعداءه فكمنوا له ولما نام دخلوا عليه وحلقوا رأسه فضعفت قوته فقيدوه ومضوا به إلى بلادهم وأهانوه وقلعوا عينيه وبعد هذا نبت شعره ثانية وعادت إليه قوته فدخل إلى هيكل الوثن في يوم عيد الصنم وكان مجتمعا فيه جميع أهل غزة فوقف في وسط الهيكل وأحاط عمودا بيمينه وأخر بيساره ثم جمع يديه وقال " علي وعلي أعدائي " فسقط العمودان وسقط الهيكل بسقوطهما فمات كل من كان فيه وكان عدد الذين ماتوا في هذا الوقت أكثر من الذين قتلهم طول عمره ثم مات هو أيضا في جملتهم وكانت مدة حكمه في بني اسرائيل عشرين سنة ثم تنيح بسلام ولربنا المجد دائما آمين
*


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2006)

* برمودة 

برمودة ( 1 برمودة)
نسبة إلي الاله "رينو" إله الرياح القارصة أو اله الموت ، ويصور أحيانا بصورة أفعى نسبة إلي رموتة الأفعى المقدسة اله الحصاد لان فيه تنضج المزروعات ، ويقحل وجه الأرض لأنه موسم الحصاد . 

امثال برمودة : برمودة دق بالعاموده " الحصاد " 

أشهر ما يتميز به : ورد برمودة

نياحة القديس سلوانس الراهب ( 1 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح الأب القديس سلوانس الراهب وقد ترهب هذا الطوباوي بدير القديس مقاريوس وسار في الفضيلة وأجهد نفسه بالصوم الطويل والسهر الكثير والأتساع والمحبة حتى سار أبا عظيما وقد أهله الله لرؤية المناظر الإلهية وكان يوصي تلاميذه دائما بأن لا يهملوا شغل اليد ,ان يتصدقوا بما يفضل عنهم وفي أحد الأيام رآه راهب كسلان منهمكا مع تلاميذه في عمل أيديهم فقال لهم لا تعملوا للطعام الفاني . فانه مكتوب : ان مريم اختارت لنفسها نصيبا صالحا لا ينزع منها " فلما سمعه الشيخ قال لتلميذه " أعط الأب كتابا وأدخله الكنيسة وأغلق عليه ليقرأ ولا تدع عنده شيئا يؤكل " ففعل التلميذ ذلك . ولما أتت الساعة التاسعة أكل الشيخ وتلاميذه ولم يدعوا الراهب وفي أثناء ذلك كان الراهب شاخصا بعينيه نحو الباب منتظرا من يدعوه وإذ اشتد الجوع خرج من الكنيسة وقال للشيخ " أما أكل الاخوة اليوم ؟ " فأجابه " نعم " فلماذا لم تدعني للآكل معهم ؟ فأجابه " أنت رجل لا حاجة بك إلى طعام جسدي ويكفيك النصيب الصالح . ولهذا نعمل بأيدينا " فعلم الأخ أنه قد أخطأ فضرب مطانية مستغفرا فأجابه الشيخ قائلا " يا ابني لا بد لمريم من أن تحتاج إلى مرثا لان بمرثا مدحت مريم " فأنتفع الأخ من هذا التعليم وصار مداوما علي العمل بيديه متصدقا بما يفضل عنه .

وقد وضع هذا الأب أقوالا نافعة في الجهاد الروحي ولما أكمل جهاده بشيخوخة صالحة أعلمه الله تعالي بوقت نياحته فاستدعي الرهبان القريبين منه وتبارك منهم وسألهم أن يذكروه في صلاتهم ثم تنيح بسلام . صلاته تكون معنا .

نياحة هارون الكاهن ( 1 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح الصديق البار هارون أخو موسى أول أنبياء الشريعة وكان من سبط لآوى ، وقد اجري الله علي يديه آيات كثيرة بأرض مصر . وانتخبه هو وبنيه كهنة له وفرض لهم عشور بني إسرائيل مع القرابين ولما قام عليه بنو قورح أبادهم الله بأن أمر الأرض فابتلعتهم أحياء . وقد أرضي الله بحسن سيرته وحفظ شريعته وتنيح بسلام . ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين

غارة عربان الصعيد علي برية شيهيت ( 1 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم أغار عربان الصعيد علي برية القديس مقاريوس الكبير ونهبوا كل ما كان في الكنائس والأديرة فاجتمع الأباء الرهبان وصلوا وتشفعوا بالأباء القديسين فطردهم السيد المسيح ونجي الرهبان من أيديهم .
*


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2006)

*2 برمودة 

استشهاد القديس خرستوفورس ( 2 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس خرستوفورس . وكان من البلاد التي يأكل أهلها لحوم البشر والذين آمنوا علي يد متياس الرسول - كما جاء في اليوم الثامن من شهر برمهات - وكان ذا هيئة بشعة وجسم كجسم الجبابرة ولكن نفسه كانت وديعة صالحة . ولما وقع أسيرا في يد جند داكيوس الملك الوثني أخذ يوبخ الجند علي تعذيبهم المسيحيين فضربه رئيس الجند فقال له : " لولا وصية المسيح التي تعلمني ألا أقابل الإساءة بمثلها لما كنت أنت وعسكرك تحسبون شيئا أمامي " فأرسل القائد إلى داكيوس يعرفه أمره . فأوفد مائتي جندي لإحضاره فحضر معهم وحدث – وهم في الطريق - أن الخبز فرغ منهم إلا قليل منه فصلي وبارك في هذا القليل فصار كثيرا فأكلوا متعجبين وآمنوا بالسيد المسيح اله خرستوفورس . ولما وصلوا إلى إنطاكية تعمدوا بيد الأنبا بولا البطريرك ولما مثل خرستوفورس أمام داكيوس ارتعب من هول منظره فلاطفه وخادعه وصرفه من أمامه . ثم أرسل إليه امرأتين جميلتين ليستميلاه إلى الخطية . فوعظهما القديس فآمنتا علي يديه بالسيد المسيح معترفين جهارا أمام الملك بأيمانهما بالسيد المسيح فأمر الملك بقطع رأسيهما ونالا إكليل الشهادة . أما هذا القديس فطرحوه في قدر كبير فوق نار متقدة فلم تمسه النار بأذى فتعجب الحاضرون وآمنوا بالسيد المسيح وتقدموا لاخراج القديس من القدر فأمر الملك بتقطيعهم بالسيوف . وأخيرا أمر بضرب عنقه ونال إكليل الشهادة . شفاعته تكون معنا . آمين .

نياحة البابا يوأنس التاسع البطريرك الواحد والثمانين ( 2 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم سنة 1043 ش 29 مارس سنة 1327 م تنيح البابا يوأنس التاسع البطريرك (81) وهو من ناحية نفيا منوفية ويعرف بيوأنس النقادي أحد الأخوين . وفي أيامه جرت شدائد كثيرة علي النصارى فمنهم من قتل ومن حرق ومن صلب وشهروا بهم علي الجمال وألبسوهم العمائم والثياب الزرقاء ، ثم تحنن الله علي الشعب برحمته . وتنيح البابا بحارة زويلة ودفن بدير النسطور بعد أن قام علي الكرسي ست سنين وستة شهور ويما واحدا لأنه تولي الكرسي في يوم أول بابه سنة 1037 ش ( 28 سبتمبر سنة 1321 م ) صلاته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين
*


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2006)

*3 برمودة 

نياحة البابا ميخائيل الاسكندرى ال71 ( 3 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 862 ش ( 29 مارس 1146 م ) تنيح الأب القديس البابا ميخائيل الحادي والسبعون من بطاركة الكرازة المرقسية وقد اشتاق إلى السيرة الطاهرة فترهب بدير القديس مقاريوس . ولبث في البرية إلى سن الشيخوخة في سيرة صالحة مرضية . فلما تنيح البابا غبريال السبعون . قضي الأساقفة والكهنة والأراخنة ثلاثة شهور في البحث عمن يصلح خلفا له وتقدم لترشيح نفسه راهب من دير القديس مقاريوس يدعي يوأنس بن كدران يعاونه في ذلك الأنبا يعقوب أسقف طنطا . إلا أن أساقفة الصعيد وكهنة الإسكندرية وأراخنة مصر لم يقبلوا ذلك ، أخيرا اتفق الجميع علي اختيار ثلاثة من الرهبان وهم . يوأنس أبو الفتح . وميخائيل من دير القديس مقاريوس . وسليمان الدخياري من دير البرموس . وألقوا قرعة بينهم فأصابت الراهب ميخائيل فرسموه بطريركا في 5 مسري سنة 861 ش ( 29 يوليه سنة 1145 م ) وكان شيخا جليلا محبا للفقراء والمساكين . واتخذ له كاتبا يحرر له ما يرسله إلى الأساقفة والكهنة من العظات والتعاليم . ولما مرض توجه إلى دير القديس مقاريوس وهناك تنيح بسلام بعد أن أقام علي الكرسي ثمانية شهور . صلاته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين

نياحة يوحنا أسقف أورشليم ( 3 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح الأنبا يوحنا أسقف أورشليم . وقد ولد من أبوين يهوديين حافظين لشريعة التوراة . فهذباه وعلماه كثيرا حتى نبغ في علم الشريعة وكان يجادل المسيحيين ويناظرهم فثبت له مجيء السيد المسيح وأنه اله حقيقي . فآمن علي يد القديس يسطس أسقف أورشليم ورسم شماسا . ونظرا لكثرة علمه وفضيلته انتخبوه أسقفا علي أورشليم . فلما ملك أريانوس أمر ببناء ما هدم من المدينة ثم بني برجا علي بابه لوحا من رخام مكتوبا عليه اسمه . ومنع المسيحيين من الصلاة في الجلجثة ومن العبور في ذلك المكان ولهذا اشتد ساعد اليهود والأمم فضايقوا المسيحيين كثيرا فأصاب هذا الأب من جزاء ذلك من البلايا والأحزان فطلب إلى الله أن يضمه إليه فقبلت طلبته وتنيح بسلام بعد أن أقام علي كرسي الأسقفية سنتين . صلاته تكون معنا . آمين
*


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2006)

*4 برمودة 

استشهاد بقطر وداكيوس وأكاكيوس وإيرينى العذراء ومن معهم من القرن الرابع الميلادى ( 4 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديسون . بقطر وداكيوس وايريني العذراء ومن معهم من رجال ونساء وعذارى . وذلك أنهم كانوا في زمان تملك الملك قسطنطين الكبير وابنه ، اللذين هدما معابد كثيرة للوثنيين ثم حولاها إلى كنائس علي اسم السيدة العذراء وأسماء القديسين . ولما ملك يوليانوس الكافر عضد عبادة الأوثان وأحسن كهنتها وقتل عددا عظيما من المسيحيين ورفع إليه بعضهم خبر هؤلاء القديسين وما أجروه بالبرابي والأصنام فقبض عليهم وعذبهم بأنواع العذاب وأخيرا قطع رؤوسهم فنالوا إكليل الشهادة صلاتهم تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما آمين
*


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2006)

* برمودة 

نياحة حزقيال بن بوزي النبى ( 5 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح النبي العظيم حزقيال بن بوزي الكاهن . وكان هذا الصديق كاهنا ثم سباه نبوخذ نصر إلى بابل مع يهوياكين الملك . وهناك عند نهر خابور في أرض الكلدانيين حل عليه روح الرب فتنبأ بأمور عجيبة مدة اثنتين وعشرين سنة منها قوله عن ميلاد السيدة العذراء والدة الإله وبقائها بعد الولادة عذراء : ان الرب أراه متجها للمشرق وهو مغلق . وقال له : " هذا الباب يكون مغلقا لا يفتح ولا يدخل منه إنسان لأن الرب اله إسرائيل دخل منه فيكون مغلقا (حز 44 : 1 و 2) .وتنبأ عن المعمودية التي تقدس نفس الإنسان وجسمه وتلين قلبه الحجري وتجعله ابنا لله بحلول الروح المقدس عليه وبكت الكهنة علي تركهم تعليم الشعب وحذرهم من ذلك مبينا لهم أن الله يطلب نفوسهم منهم ان هم أهملوا تعليمهم . ثم تنبأ عن القيامة العامة وعن قيامة الأجساد بأرواحها التي كانت متحدة بها وعن مجازاتها بما تستحقه وذكر أقوالا كثيرة نافعة لكل من يقف عليها وأظهر الله علي يديه آيات عظيمة . ولما عبد بنو إسرائيل الأصنام في بابل بكتهم فوثب عليه رؤساؤهم وقتلوه ثم دفنوه في مدافن سام وار فكشاد صلاته تكون معنا . آمين

نياحة يعقوب بن زبدى ( 5 برمودة)
في هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة يعقوب بن زبدي. صلاته تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين .

استشهاد القديس هيباتيوس أسقف غنغرة ( 5 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس هيباتيوس أسقف غنغرة في إقليم بافلاغونيا ، ورأس هذه الأبرشية وساس شعبها في أوائل القرن الرابع ، فحضر المجمع المسكوني النيقاوي الأول سنة 325 م . وكان من آبائه العظام المحامين عن ألوهية كلمة الله ومساواته لأبيه في الجوهر ، مفندا ضلال الهرطقة الأريوسيين والأبوليناريين وانوفاتيانيين وغيرهم .

وقد شرفه الله بموهبة صنع العجائب التي فعلها في أوقات كثيرة وبأنواع عديدة ولهذا لقب بالعجائبي . ومن عجائبه أنه في أيام الملك قسطندي بن قسطنطين العظيم ،دخل من البر إلى المخازن الملكية تنين مخيف . فأرسل إلى القديس طالبا منه أن يمضي إلى المخازن ويقتل هذا التنين . فذهب الراعي القديس إلى هناك وبعد أن صلي قال للخدام أن يجمعوا حطبا في ساحة المدينة ويضرموا به النار ففعلوا فأخذ القديس عكازه ووضعه في فم التنين وقادة بها ملجما إلى الأتون فاحترق وتذكارا لهذه الأعجوبة أمر الملك بتعليق رسم القديس علي جدار المخازن وفيما كان القديس راجعا من نيقية بعد انعقاد المجمع المسكوني الأول قاصدا غنغرة خرج عليه فريق من الهراطقة كانوا قد كمنوا له في الطريق ، فوثبوا عليه ورجموه بالحجارة ومات شهيدا ( في يوم 31 آذار ) ثم طرحوا جسده في مخزن تبن فلما علم أهالي مدينة غنغرة بوفاة راعيهم الصالح أسرعوا إلى المحل الذي قتل به ونقلوا بقاياه المقدسة بكل إكرام ودفنوها في المدينة . بركاته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين
*


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2006)

*6 برمودة 

ظهور الرب لتوما ( 6 برمودة)
في هذا اليوم تذكار ظهور الرب يسوع له المجد لتوما الرسول , في اليوم الثامن من القيامة المجيدة وذلك كما يقول الكتاب " وبعد ثمانية أيام كان تلاميذه أيضا داخلا وتوما معهم . فجاء يسوع والأبواب مغلقة ، ووقف في الوسط وقال : سلام لكم . ثم قال لتوما هات إصبعك إلى هنا وأبصر يدي وهات يدك وضعها في جنبي ولا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمنا . أجاب توما وقال له : ربي والهي . قال له يسوع لأنك رأيتني يا توما آمنت طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا " (يو 20 : 26 – 29 ) فالقديس توما عندما وضع يده في جنب الرب كادت تحترق يده من نار اللاهوت . وعندما اعترف بألوهيته برئت من ألم الاحتراق . صلاة هذا الرسول تكون معنا . آمين

نياحة مريم المصرية السائحة ( 6 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 137 ش (421م ) تنيحت القديسة السائحة مريم القبطية . وقد ولدت بمدينة الإسكندرية نحو سنة 61 ش (345م ) من أبوين مسيحيين . ولما بلغت اثنتي عشرة سنة خدعها عدو البشر . فجعلها له فخا وشركا فاصطاد بها نفوسا كثيرة لا تحصي ومكثت علي هذه الحال الآثمة سبعة عشر عاما حتى أدركتها محبة الله فرأت قوما ذاهبين إلى بيت المقدس فسافرت معهم وإذ لم يكن معها أجرة سفرها ، أسلمت ذاتها لأصحاب السفينة حتى وصلت إلى بيت المقدس وهناك أيضا كانت تأتي هذا الآثم ولما أرادت الدخول من باب كنيسة القيامة شعرت بقوة خفية جذبها من الخلف . وكانت كلما أرادت الدخول تشعر بمن يمنعها وللحال تحققت أن ذلك لسبب نجاستها . فرفعت عينيها وهي منكسرة القلب وبكت مستشفعة بالسيدة العذراء وسألتها بدموع حارة أن تتشفع فيها لدي ابنها الحبيب ثم تشجعت وأرادت الدخول مع الداخلين فلم تجد ممانعة فدخلت مع الساجدين وصلت إلى الله طالبة أن يرشدها إلى ما يرضيه .

ثم وقفت أمام أيقونة العذراء البتول الزكية وتوسلت إليها بحرارة أن ترشدها إلى حيث خلاص نفسها . فأتاها صوت من ناحية الأيقونة يقول : إذا عبرت الأردن تجدين راحة وطمأنينة " فنهضت مسرعة وخرجت من ساحة القيامة . وفي الطريق قابلها إنسان . وأعطاها ثلاثة دراهم من الفضة ابتاعت بها ثلاثة أرغفة من الخبز ثم عبرت نهر الأردن إلى البرية ومكثت بها سبعا وأربعين سنة منها سبع عشرة سنة وهي تقاتل العدو ضد الآثم الذي تابت عنه حتى تغلبت بنعمة الله وكانت تقتات طول هذه المدة بالحشائش وفي السنة الخامسة والأربعين لساحتها خرج القديس زوسيما القس إلى البرية حسب عادة الرهبان هناك في مدة صوم الأربعين المقدسة للاختلاء والتنسك . وبينما هو يسير في البيداء رأي هذه القديسة عن بعد فظنها خيالا وصلي إلى الله أن يكشف له أمر هذا الخيال . فألهم أنه إنسان . فأراد اللحاق به فكان يهرب أمامه ولما رأت أنه لم يكف عن تعقبها نادته من وراء أكمة قائلة : يا زوسيما . ان شئت أن تخاطبني فارم شيئا أستتر به لأني عارية . فتعجب إذ دعته باسمه . ورمي لها ما استترت به فجاءت إليه وبعد السلام والمطانيات سألته أن يصلي عليها لأنه كان كاهنا واستوضحها عن سيرتها . فقصت عليه جميع ما جري لها من أول عمرها إلى ذلك الوقت . ثم التمست منه أن يحضر معه في العام القادم القربان المقدس ليناولها منه . 

وفي العام التالي حضر إليها وناولها من السرائر الإلهية ثم قدم لها ما معه من التمر والعدس فتناولت بعض حبات من العدس المبلول , وسألته أن يعود في العام المقبل وحضر إليها في الميعاد فوجدها قد تنيحت ورأي أسدا واقفا بجوارها . وعند رأسها مكتوب : " ادفن مريم المسكينة في التراب الذي منه أخذت " فتعجب من الكتابة ومن الأسد . وفيما هو مفكر كيف يحفر الأرض لمواراتها تقدم الأسد وحفر الأرض بمخالبه فصلي الأب عليها ودفنها . ثم عاد إلى ديره وأخبر الرهبان بسيرة هذه القديسة فازدادوا ثباتا في المراحم الإلهية وتقدما في السيرة الروحية وكانت سنو حياتها ستا وسبعين سنة . صلاتها تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين
*


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2006)

*7 برمودة 

نياحة يواقيم البار والد العذراء أم الاله ( 7 برمودة)
في مثل اليوم تنيح الصديق يواقيم (سمي أيضا بوناخير وصادوق ) والد السيدة العذراء والدة الإله بالجسد . وهذا كان من نسل داود من سبط يهوذا وهو ابن يوثام بن لعازر بن اليود الذي يصعد في النسب إلى سليمان بن داود الذي وعده الله أن نسله يملك علي بني إسرائيل إلى الأبد . هذا الصديق كانت زوجته عاقرا وبمداومته معها علي السؤال والطلبة من الله رزقهما ثمرة صالحة حلوة أشبعت كل أهل العالم ونزعت من أفواههم مرارة العبودية ولهذا استحق أن يدعي أبا للسيد المسيح من حيث التجسد العجيب الغريب . وبعد أن أقر الله عينيه بمولد السيدة وفرح قلبه قدم قربانه وزال عنه العار . وتنيح بسلام حيث كانت العذراء ابنة ثلاث سنين . صلاته تكون معنا . آمين

نياحة القديس مقرفيوس ( 7 برمودة)
في القرن السادس المسيحي أيام الإمبراطور جستنيان

نياحة أغابيس وتاودورة والقديس أبي مقروفة ( 7 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة أغابيس وتاودوره الشهيدتان وتذكار القديس أبى مقروفة الابن الروحي لأنبا موسى صاحب دير البلينا . شفاعتهم تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين
*


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2006)

*8 برمودة 

استشهاد اغابى وإيرينى وصوفيا ( 8 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهدت العذارى القديسات أغابى وايريني وصوفية . وهؤلاء كن من أهل تسالونيقية ، وكن عابدات للمسيح عن آبائهن ثم اخترن عيشة البتولية واتفقن علي السلوك في الفضيلة وكن مداومات علي الاصوام المتواصلة والصلوات الكثيرة مترددات علي أديرة العذارى متنسكات مع الراهبات . فلما تملك مكسيميانوس الكافر (نحو أواخر القرن الثالث ) وأثار عبادة الأصنام وسفك دماء كثيرين من المسيحيين خافت القديسات وهربن إلى الجبل واختبأن في مغارة مداومات علي نسكهن وعبادتهن وكانت هناك امرأة عجوز مسيحية تفتقدهن بكل ما يحتجنه كل أسبوع وتبيع ما يعملنه بأيديهن وتتصدق عنهن بما يفضل . وحدث أن رأي أحد الأشرار كثرة خروج هذه العجوز إلى الجبل . فتبعها عن بعد إلى أن عرف المغارة التي تدخل إليها فاختبأ حتى لا تراه عند عودتها ، وكان يظن أنها تخبئ أشياء ثمينة فلما خرجت من المغارة وابتعدت عنها دخل إليها فوجد الجواهر النفيسة عرائس المسيح وهن قائمات يصلين فربطهن وجذبهن وأحضرهن إلى والي تسالونيقية . فسألهن عن أيمانهن فأقررن أنهن مسيحيات عابدات للمصلوب فحنق الوالي عليهن وعذبهن كثيرا ثم طرحهن في النار فأسلمن أرواحهن ونلن إكليل الشهادة . صلاتهن تكون معنا . آمين

استشهاد 150 شهيد على يد ملك الفرس ( 8 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار حادثة استشهاد مائة وخمسين من المؤمنين قتلوا في ساعة واحدة بيد ملك الفرس وذلك أن هذا الملك كان قد أغار علي بلاد المسيحيين المتاخمة لحدود بلاده وسبي منهم كثيرين . ولما لم يطيعوه ليعبدوا الشمس والكواكب أمر بقطع رؤوسهم . فنالوا أكاليل الشهادة . صلاتهم تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين
*


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2006)

*9 برمودة 

ظهور أية على يد البابا سانوتيوس الخامس والخمسين الاسكندرى ( 9 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم ظهرت آية عظيمة علي يد أبينا القديس البابا سانوتيوس الخامس والخمسين من باباوات الإسكندرية ، الذي تولي الكرسي من 13 طوبة سنة 575 ش إلى 24 برمودة سنة 596 ش (سنة 880). وهي أن هذا البابا كان قد صعد إلى برية شيهيت ليصوم الأربعين المقدسة مع الآباء الرهبان . وفي أسبوع الشعانين أقبل كثيرون من العربان علي البرية لنهب الأديرة وأقاموا هناك علي الصخرة الكائنة شرقي الكنيسة وسيوفهم مجردة استعدادا للقتل والسلب . فاجتمع الأساقفة والرهبان وقرروا مبارحة البرية قبل عيد القيامة المجيد ، ورفعوا الآمر إلى البابا سانوتيوس ، فقال له : أما أنا فإني لا أفارق البرية إلى أن أكمل الفصح وفي يوم الخميس الكبير عظم الآمر وزاد القلق فأخذ هذا البابا عكازه الذي عليه علامة الصليب , وأراد الخروج لمقابلة العربان وهو يقول " الأفضل لي أن أموت مع شعب الله " فمنعوه من الخروج ولكنه عزاهم وقواهم ثم خرج إلى العربان وبيده ذلك العكاز . فعندما رأوه رجعوا إلى الوراء وفروا هاربين كأن جندا كثيرين قد صدوهم عن ذلك المكان ولم يعودوا إليه من ذلك اليوم بقصد سيئ , صلاته هذا الأب تكون معنا (ذكر تاريخه تحت اليوم الرابع والعشرين من شهر برمودة ) ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين

نياحة القس زوسيما الراهب ( 9 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم من منتصف الجيل الخامس للميلاد تنيح الأب العابد والراهب المجاهد القس زوسيما . ولد هذا القديس في أواسط الجيل الرابع للميلاد من أبوين مسيحيين قديسين من أهل فلسطين . وفي السنة الخامسة من عمره سلماه لراهب شيخ قديس . فرباه تربية مسيحية وعلمه العلوم الدينية وبعد قليل رسموه شماسا . وصار راهبا تقيا فنما في الفضيلة نموا زائدا . 

وكان ملازما للتسبيح والقراءة نهارا وليلا ، وفي وقت العمل أيضا ولما أكمل خمسا وثلاثين سنة في الدير رسموه قسا فتزايد في نسكه وزهده وجهاده وبعد أن قضي كذلك ثلاث عشرة سنة زرع العدو في فكره أنه قد أصبح يفوق كل أهل زمانه في التقوى والفضيلة ولكن الرب شاء أن يرده عن هذا الظن فأرسل إليه ملاكا أمره بالانتقال إلى الدير القريب من الأردن فقام ومضي إليه فوجد فيه شيوخا قديسين أكمل منه في سيرتهم. فتبين له عندئذ أنه كان بعيدا عما ظنه في نفسه فأقام عندهم . وكان من عادة هؤلاء الشيوخ أنهم في أيام الصوم الكبير بعدما يصومون الأسبوع الأول منه ، يتقربون من الأسرار المقدسة ثم يخرجون من الدير وهم يتلون المزمور السادس والعشرين (المزمور السابع والعشرون حسب طبعة بيروت) وعند نهايته يصلون وبعد أن يبارك عليهم الرئيس يودعون بعضهم بعضا ويتفرقون في براري الأردن يجاهد كل منهم علي حده فصار القديس زوسيما يخرج معهم كل عام ويجول في البرية سائلا الله أن يريه من هو أكمل منه فوجد في بعض جولاته القديسة مريم القبطية . واستعلم منها عن سيرتها وسبب تجولها . وطلبت منه التقرب من الأسرار الإلهية فأتاها بها في العام المقبل وقربها ثم أفتقدها في العام التالي ، فوجدها قد تنيحت فواراها التراب وقص سيرتها علي رهبان الدير وبعد أن عاش تسعا وتسعين سنة تنيح بسلام . صلاته تكون معنا . آمين
*


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2006)

*10 برمودة 

نياحة الانبا إيساك تلميذ أبللو ( 10 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح الأب القديس المجاهد الأنبا ايساك تلميذ الأب الكبير الأنبا أبلوس . زهد هذا القديس العالم منذ صغره . وترهب في برية شيهيت ، وتتلمذ للأنبا أبلوس مدة خمس وعشرين سنة ، أجهد نفسه فيها جهادا أذاب جسمه بقتل الأهواء النفسية ، حتى ملك استقامة العزم ، وأتقن فضيلة الصمت والهدوء أثناء الصلوات والقداسات . وكان من عادته في وقت القداس أنه يظل واقفا مكتوف اليدين حاني الرأس حتى نهاية الصلاة ، ثم يعود إلى قلايته ويغلق بابها عليه ولا يقابل أحدا في ذلك اليوم . ولما سألوه : " لم لا تكلم من يريد كلامك وقت الصلاة أو القداس ؟ " أجابهم قائلا : " للكلام وقت ، وللصلاة وقت " ولما دنا وقت وفاته اجتمع عنده الآباء الرهبان لينالوا بركته وسألوه : " لماذا كنت تهرب من الناس " ؟ فأجابهم " ما كنت أهرب من الناس بل من الشيطان . لأن الإنسان إذا مسك مصباحا متقدا في الهواء ينطفئ . وهكذا نحن إذا ضاء عقلنا من الصلاة والقداس ثم تشاغلنا بالأحاديث فان عقلنا يظلم " . ولما أكمل هذا الأب جهاده الصالح تنيح بسلام . صلاته تكون معنا . آمين

نياحة البابا غبريال بن بطريك الثانى ( 10 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 861 ش ( 5 أبريل سنة 1145 م ) تنيح الأب القديس العظيم البابا غبريال الثاني البطريرك السبعون من باباوات الكرازة المرقسية الشهير بابن تريك . هذا البابا كان من كبار مدينة مصر وأراخنتها ، وكان كاتبا ناسخا عالما فاضلا ذا سيرة حميدة . وقد نسخ بيده كتبا كثيرة قبطية وعربية فوعي محتوياتها وفهم معانيها فاختاره مقدمو الشعب ورؤساؤهم لكرسي البطريركية ، وتمت رسامته يوم 9 أمشير سنة 847 ش ( 3 فبراير سنة 1131 م ) 

وحدث أنه عندما صلي أول قداس في دير القديس مقاريوس كعادة البطاركة قديما أن أضاف علي الاعتراف الذي يتلى في آخر القداس بعد قوله " أؤمن وأعترف إلى النفس الأخير أن هذا جسد ابنك الوحيد الجنس ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذي أخذه من سيدتنا كلنا والدة الإله القديسة مريم " هذه العبارة " وصيره واحدا مع لاهوته " فأنكرها عليه الرهبان خشية أن يفهم من ذلك أنه حصل امتزاج . وطلبوا منه تركها فامتنع قائلا : " أنها أضيفت بقرار من مجمع الاساقفه " وبعد مباحثات طويلة تقرر إضافة هذه الجملة " بدون امتزاج ولا اختلاط ولا تغيير وذلك خوفا من الوقع في هرطقة أوطيخي فوافقهم علي ذلك .

ورسم في أيامه 53 أسقفا وكهنة كثيرين ووضع قوانين وأحكاما في المواريث وغيرها وتفاسير كثيرة ولم يعرف عنه أنه أخذ درهما واحدا من أحد . ولا وضع يده علي شيء من أموال الكنائس ولا أوقاف الفقراء . ولما طالبه حاكم ذاك الوقت بمال جمع له الأراخنة ألف مثقال ذهب ودفعوها عنه . وقضي علي الكرسي المرقسى أربعة عشر عاما وشهرين ويومين ثم تنيح بسلام صلاته تكون معنا ، ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين
*


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2006)

*11 برمودة 

نياحة القديسة ثيؤدورة ( 11 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيحت القديسة الطاهرة الأم ثاؤذورا . هذه القديسة كانت ابنة وحيدة لوالدين من أغنياء الإسكندرية المسيحيين . فأحبا أن يزوجاها فأحضر لها الكثير من الحلي والملابس الغالية . فلم تقبل هذه القديسة ذلك لأنها كانت تميل بقلبها إلى عبادة الله والجهاد من أجل اسمه . وباعت كل ما أحضره لها والداها وفرقت منه علي المساكين ثم بنت كنيسة خارج الإسكندرية من الجهة الغربية وبعد ذلك قصدت الأب القديس اثناسيوس الرسولي (في القرن الرابع المسيحي) فقص شعرها ورهبنها خارج الإسكندرية فتنسكت نسكا زائدا وجاهدت جهادا روحيا حتى استحقت أن تنظر الإعلانات الإلهية ,ان تميز الملائكة من الشياطين وتعرف الأفكار وكان البابا أثناسيوس يفتقدها كثيرا بتعاليمه حتى أنه لما نفي كان يكاتبها من منفاه بالعظات المفيدة فثبتت في جهادها إلى آخر أيامها وعاصرت خمسة بطاركة وهم الكسندروس واثناسيوس وبطرس وتيموثاؤس وثاؤفيلس . وقد وضعت أقوالا كثيرة نافعة بعضها بالنعمة التي كانت فيها والبعض الأخر مما تعلمته من أولئك الأباء وسئلت مرة " إذا تحدث إنسان مع آخر حديثا رديئا هل يقول له : اسكت أو ينتهره أو يميل عنه بسمعه ؟ " فأجابت قائلة : " كما أنك إذا وضعت أمامك أطعمة كثيرة جيدة وردية لا يمكنك أن تقول لواضعها ارفع هذا أو ذاك لأنه مضر بي . بل تتركها وتأكل ما يطيب لنفسك . هكذا لا يجب أن يقال شيء لمن يحادث غيره بحديث رديء بل يكفي الإنسان أن لا يدع سمعه يتلذذ بما سمع . " وسئلت أيضا : بماذا يغلب الإنسان عدوه الشيطان ؟ " فقالت " بالصوم والصلاة والأتساع " ولما أكملت جهادها تنيحت بسلام بالغة من العمر مائة سنة . صلاتها تكون معنا . آمين

تذكار انبا يوحنا اسقف غزة ( 11 برمودة)
في هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة أنبا يوحنا أسقف غزة شفاعته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين
*


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2006)

*12 برمودة 

نياحة الكسندروس أسقف اورشليم ( 12 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح الأب القديس الكسندروس أسقف أورشليم . هذا القديس كان أسقفا علي القبادوقية وجاء إلى أورشليم ليتبارك من الأمكنة المقدسة ثم يعود وكان القديس نركيسوس أسقف أورشليم (في القرن الثاني المسيحي) في ذاك الحين قد كبر وشاخ حتى جاوز مائة وعشر سنين . وكان قد عرض علي شعبه مرارا أن يتخلى عن الأسقفية فلم يقبلوا ذلك منه فلما قضي القديس الكسندروس واجب الزيارة وعزم علي العودة إلى القبادوقية مقر كرسيه . سمع أهل أورشليم صوتا سماويا يقول : " أخرجوا إلى الباب الخارجي وامسكوه أول الداخلين ، وأقيموه أسقفا عليكم " فخرجوا ووجدوا هذا الأب فامسكوه فامتنع محتجا بأنه لا يقدر أن يترك رعيته التي أقامه السيد المسيح لرعايتها فأعلموه بالصوت الذي سمعوه وأن هذا أمر الله . فقبل وكتب إلى أهل أبرشيته بما حصل واعتذر مصرحا لهم بإقامة أسقف عوضا عنه . وأقام بأورشليم يساعد أسقفها الأنبا نركيسوس نحو خمس سنوات وبعد نياحة نركيسوس استمر يرعى شعب أورشليم أحسن رعاية إلى أن قبض عليه مكسيميانوس الكافر وعذبه بأنواع العذاب ثم حبسه ، ولما ملك غرديانوس أطلق سراحه ولما مات وملك فيلبس أطلق بقية المعترفين ، ولكن عهد السلام لم يطل إلا قليلا لأن داكيوس قتل فيلبس وقبض علي زمام الملك ثم أثار الاضطهاد علي المسيحيين وأمسك هذا القديس مع كثيرين وعذبهم لاسيما هذا الأب فقد ضربه ضربا موجعا بدبابيس حادة إلى أن كسر أضلاعه . ثم أمر أن يجذب من رجليه ويطرح في السجن فظل به إلى أن أسلم نفسه الطاهرة بيد الرب ونال الملكوت المعد للقديسين . صلاته تكون معنا . آمين

التذكار الشهري لرئيس الملائكة الجليل ميخائيل ( 12 برمودة)
فى مثل هذا اليوم تحتفل الكنيسة بتذكار رئيس جند السماء الملاك الجليل ميخائيل الشفيع فى جنس البشر. شفاعته تكون معنا . آمين.

تذكار انبا انطونيوس اسقف طموه ( 12 برمودة)
في هذا اليوم تذكار القديس أنطونيوس أسقف طمويه , صلاته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين
*


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2006)

*13 برمودة 

استشهاد انبا يشوع وانبا يوسف تلميذى القديس مليوس بجبل خوراسان ( 13 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديسان الراهبان الأنبا يشوع والأنبا يوسف ، تلميذا الأب القديس ميليوس بجبل خوراسان بالقرن الثالث الميلادى وسترد سيرتهما في اليوم الثامن والعشرين من هذا الشهر ، وهو اليوم الذي استشهد فيه معلمهما الروحاني الأنبا ميليوس . صلاتهما تكون معنا . آمين

نياحة انبا يوأنس بابا الإسكندرية ال105 ( 13 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح البابا الفاضل والحبر الكامل والحكيم العاقل البابا يوأنس السابع عشر البطريرك ( 105) من بطاركة الكرسي الإسكندري . وكان والدا هذا الأب مسيحيين تقيين من أهل ملوي في الصعيد فلما أتم السنة الخامسة والعشرين من عمره زهد العالم الزائل ومضي إلى دير القديس أنطونيوس وترهب هناك وكان اسمه عبد السيد وأنتقل منه إلى دير القديس الأنبا بولا بعد تعميره فأجهد نفسه في العبادة وانكب علي تثقيف نفسه فتعلم القراءة والكتابة لأنه لم يكن يعرفهما من قبل وتبحر بعد ذلك في دراسة الكتب المقدسة وبعد أن أجهد نفسه في الفضيلة والنسك وتزود بعلوم الكنيسة وكتبها اختاره الأباء الرهبان ليكون قسيسا لهم علي دير أنبا بولا فرسمه البابا يوأنس البطريرك (103 ) مع زميله مرجان الاسيوطي الذي صار فيما بعد البابا بطرس السادس البطريرك (104 ) الذي قبله ولما تنيح البابا بطرس السادس البطريرك ( 104 ) تشاور الأباء الأساقفة والكهنة والأراخنة في من يصلح للبطريركية ووقع اختيارهم علي تقديم هذا الأب فأحضروه من الدير إلى مصر وعملوا قرعة هيكلية - كما جرت العادة - وبعد القداسات التي أقيمت لمدة ثلاثة أيام تمت القرعة فسحب اسمه فرسم بطريركا في كنيسة الشهيد مرقوريوس أبي سيفين بمصر القديمة في يوم الأحد 6 طوبة سنة 1443 ش ( 12 يناير سنة 1727 م ) وبعد رسامته وقبل قراءة الإنجيل فتحوا باب مقبرة الأباء البطاركة ليأخذ - كالعادة - الصليب والعكاز من المتنيح سلفه فلما نزل المقبرة وأخذ الصليب , طقطق العظم في المقبرة في وجهه ففزع لوقته وأمر بأبطال هذه العادة قائلا : ان الصلبان أو العكاكيز كثيرة ثم أبطل هذا التقليد وكان الغرض منه أن يتعظ الخلف من مصير السلف حتى لا يغتر بالمركز ويتكبر فتكون رؤيته لمصير سلفه عظة وعبرة دائمة أمامه ولبث البابا بعد رسامته مقيما أسبوعا في مصر القديمة وبعدها توجه إلى القلاية البطريركية بحارة الروم .

وأهتم هذا البابا بتشييد الكنائس والأديرة وترميمها وتكريسها فتم في مدة رئاسته تشييد كنيسة حسنة بدير القديس العظيم أنبا بولا أول السواح بجبل نصر . وكرسها بنفسه وكان في صحبته الأنبا ابرام أسقف البهنسا . وجماعة من الأراخنة . وعلي رأسهم الأرخن جرجس السروجي الذي قام بنفقات هذه الكنيسة وبعد هذا قام البابا ببناء كنيسة مقدسة ومائدة ومبان مختلفة بدير القديس الجليل أنبا أنطونيوس أبي الرهبان وكرسها أيضا بيده الكريمة ، ورسم هناك قمامصة وقسوسا وشمامسة وقام كذلك بالصرف علي هذه العمارات الأرخن المكرم جرجس السروجي وفي السنة التاسعة من رئاسته أي في سنة 1451 ش وردت الأوامر السلطانية بزيادة الضرائب في أرض مصر علي النصارى واليهود ثلاثة أضعاف مقدارها فكانت ضرائب الطبقة العالية أربعة دنانير والمتوسطة دينارين والأخيرة دينارا واحدا ثم زيدت بعد ذلك وفرضت علي فئة القسوس والرهبان والأطفال والفقراء والمتسولين ولم يستثنوا منها أحدا وكان الملتزمون بتحصيلها يحصرون سنويا من قبل السلطان فكانت أيامه شدة وحزن علي أرباب الحرف والفقراء 

وحدث في أيامه غلاء عظيم أعقبه زلزال كبير بمصر أستمر في نصف الليل مقدار ساعة حتى تزعزعت أساسات الأرض وتهدمت المنازل وارتجف الناس ثم رحم الله شعبه ورفع عنهم هذه الشدائد المرة .

ولما تنيح الأنبا خريستوذلو الثالث والثاني بعد المائة من مطارنة كرسي أثيوبيا في سنة 1742 م حضر إليه في السنة السابعة عشرة من رئاسته أي في سنة 1460 ش ( 1744 م ) جماعة من أثيوبيا يطلبون لهم مطرانا فرسم لهم الراهب يوحنا أحد قسوس دير أبينا العظيم أنبا أنطونيوس ودعاه يوأنس الرابع عشر في الاسم وعادوا به فرحين .

وقد عمر هذا البابا طويلا وعاش في شيخوخة صالحة راعيا شعبه الرعاية الحسنة ولما أكمل سعيه مرض قليلا وتنيح بسلام في يوم أثنين البصخة 13 برمودة سنة 1461 ش ( 20 أبريل سنة 1745 م ) بعد أن جلس علي الكرسي ثماني عشرة سنة وثلاثة أشهر وثمانية أيام ودفن بمقبرة الأباء البطاركة بكنيسة مرقوريوس أبي سيفين بمصر القديمة وقد كان معاصرا للسلطان أحمد الثالث والسلطان محمود الأول وخلا الكرسي بعده مدة شهر واحد عشر يوما . نفعنا الله ببركاته ,ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين

تذكار ديونيسة الشماسة وتذكار ميديوس الشهيد ( 13 برمودة)
في هذا اليوم تذكار القديسة ديونيسة الشماسة التي أقامها الرسل . وتذكار القديس ميديوس الشهيد , صلاة الجميع تكون معنا آمين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2006)

*14 برمودة 

نياحة البابا مكسيموس الاسكندرى 15 ( 14 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم الموافق 9 أبريل سنة 282 م تنيح الأب القديس الأنبا مكسيموس الخامس عشر من باباوات الكرازة المرقسية . ولد هذا الأب بمدينة الإسكندرية من أبوين مسيحيين فعلماه وهذباه وقد تفقه في اللغة اليونانية ثم درس العلوم الدينية وكان رجلا يخاف الله فرسمه البابا ياروكلاس الثالث عشر شماسا علي كنيسة الإسكندرية ، ثم رسمه البابا ديونيسيوس الرابع عشر قسا ونظرا لتقدمه في الفضيلة والعلم أختاره الأباء الأساقفة لكرسي البطريركية بعد نياحة البابا ديونيسيوس وتولي الكرسي س في 12 هاتور ( 9 نوفمبر سنة 264 م ) , وبعد رسامته بزمن قليل وردت رسالة من مجمع إنطاكية تتضمن أسباب حرم بولس السميساطي والمشايعين له فقرأها علي كهنة الإسكندرية ثم حرر منشورا وأرسله مع رسالة المجمع إلى سائر بلاد مصر وأثيوبيا والنوبة يتضمن تحذرهم من بدعة بولس السميساطي وقد زالت بدعة هذا المبتدع بموته (كما جاء في مخطوط بشبين الكوم) في أيام هذا القديس ظهر إنسان من الشرق " بلاد الفرس أسمه " ماني " قال هذا عن نفسه أنه الباراقليط روح القدس وجاء إلى أرض الشام وجادله أسقفها القديس ارشلاوس وأظهر ضلاله فترك الشام ورجع إلى بلاد الفرس : فأخذه بهرام الملك وشقه نصفين أما الأب مكسيموس فقد ظل مجاهدا وحارسا لرعيته ومثبتا لها بالعظات والإنذارات مدة سبع عشرة سنة وخمسة أيام وتنيح بسلام صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين .

نياحة الانبا باخوم الكبير ( 14 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم كانت نياحة الأنبا باخوم الكبير. صلاته تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما أبديا . آمين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2006)

*15 برمودة 

تكريس كنيسة القديس أغابوس الرسول ( 15 برمودة)
في هذا اليوم تذكار تكريس كنيسة القديس أغابيوس أحد السبعين رسولا الذي تنبأ بما أصاب القديس بولس الرسول (أعمال 21 : 10 و11) صلاته تكون معنا . آمين

تذكار تكريس أول هيكل للقديس نيقولاوس ( 15 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تعيد الكنيسة بتذكار تكريس أول هيكل بناه النصارى اليعاقبة (ربما يقصد السريان الموجودين بمصر المقيمون بأرض مصر) ، للقديس نيقولاوس أسقف ميرا أحد آباء مجمع نيقية الثلاثمائة وثمانية عشر . وكان بناؤه بالكنيسة التي علي اسم القديس الأنبا شنوده شرقي البحر . صلاته تكون معنا . آمين

نياحة القديسة الكسندرة الملكة ( 15 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيحت القديسة الكسندرة الملكة ، زوجة الملك دقلديانوس . وذلك أنه لما خدع الشهيد العظيم جاورجيوس الملك دقلديانوس بأنه سيسجد لآلهته قبل رأسه وأدخله إلى داره فصلي القديس ثم قرأ جزءا من المزامير أمام الملكة وفسر لها ما قرأه ثم أوضح لها الوهية السيد المسيح فدخل كلامه في قلبها وآمنت بالسيد المسيح له المجد . ولما وقف القديس جاورجيوس أمام الأصنام ونادي باسم السيد المسيح تحطمت فخزي الملك ومن معه من ذلك . ولما عاد إلى قصره وأخبر الملكة بذلك قالت له : أما قلت لك لا تعاند الجليليين فان الههم قوي فغضب الملك جدا وعذبها كثيرا ثم ألقاها في السجن حيث تنيحت بسلام . صلاتها تكون معنا . آمين

تذكار نياحة البابا مرقس السادس البطريرك (101) ( 15 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 1372 ش ( 20 أبريل 1656 م ) تنيح البابا مرقس السادس البطريرك الإسكندري ( 101) وهو يعرف بمرقس البهجوري لأنه من بهجورة وترهب بدير القديس أنطونيوس . ولما تنيح البابا متاؤس الثاني البطريرك المائة اتفق المعلم بشارة المتقدم علي الأراخنة في ذلك العصر هو وجماعة المصريين علي رسامة هذا الأب ، وترأس احتفال الرسامة الأنبا خرستوذولو أسقف بيت المقدس في يوم الأحد 15 برمودة سنة 1362 ش ( 20 أبريل سنة 1646 م ) ودعي مرقس السادس وبعد رسامته وقع خلاف كبير بينه وبين المعلم بشارة . ومن أعمال هذا البابا المأثورة أنه أصدر أمرا للرهبان بمنعهم من الإقامة في العالم وبعودتهم جميعا إلى أديرتهم فغضب الرهبان من هذا الأمر ولم يوافقوا عليه وامتنعوا عن العمل به وحرك الشيطان عدو الخير أحد الرهبان المدعو قدسي فرفع للباشا عريضة ضد البطريرك ادعي فيها بأنه يمد الناس بالفلقة ويقتلهم بها فاهتم الوالي بالشكوى وأمر بكشف الحقيقة وعند التحقيق أنكر الراهب موضوع الشكوى وظهرت براءة البابا من التهمة الواردة في عريضة الشكوى ولكنه غرم بغرامة دفعها عنه أكابر الدولة وفي 21 طوبة سنة 1365 ش نودي بأن لا يركب النصارى خيولا ولا يلبسوا قفاطين حمراء ولا طواقي جوخ حمراء ولا مراكيب وإنما يلبسون قفاطين زرقاء طول الواحدة عشرون ذراعا . 

وسافر البطريرك إلى الصعيد وأقام هناك أربع سنوات جمع أثناءها أموالا طائلة وكان أحمق جدا حتى ضج من أعماله سائر الناس والأساقفة والقسوس والاراخنة واستمرت العداوة قائمة بينه وبين المعلم بشارة حتى عاد إلى مصر فاصطلح معه واستقام أمره بعد ذلك . ومن أعماله أنه قام ببناء قاعة الصلاة بدير الراهبات بكنيسة العذراء بحارة زويلة عثر علي خمس أوان من الزجاج ملآنة بالميرون المقدس كما أنه عثر أيضا علي زقين آخرين وهي من ذخائر العصور القديمة فوضع الكل بأعلى مخزن المهمات الكائن فوق مدفن البابا يؤنس الثالث عشر البطريرك (94) بكنيسة العذراء بحارة زويلة . 

وقد تنيح هذا البابا يوم 15 برمودة سنة 1272 ش ( 20 أبريل سنة 1656 م ) ودفن بكنيسة أبي سيفين بمصر القديمة بعد أن أقام علي الكرسي عشرة أعوام كاملة وقد عاصر كلا من السلطان إبراهيم الأول والسلطان محمد الرابع وخلا الكرسي بعده أربع سنوات وسبعة شهور وستة عشر يوما نفعنا الله ببركاته ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين
*


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2006)

*16 برمودة 

استشهاد أنتيباس تلميذ يوحنا الرسول أسقف مدينة برغامس ( 16 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس أنتيباس أسقف برغامس كان تلميذا للقديس يوحنا الإنجيلي (رؤ 2 ) وحدث أنه لما شرع دوميتيانوس في اضطهاد القوم وقتلهم بلغة أن النصارى يقولون " ان ملكهم هو المسيح (ورد في مخطوط بشبين الكوم " انه أرسل إلى أورشليم واستدعي أولاد يهوذا بن يوسف وأتي بهم مقيدين إلى روما وسألهم عن ملك المسيح فأجابوه أن ملكه سماوي وأن المسيح في السماء وهو عتيد يأتي في آخر الدهر ليدين الأحياء والأموات ويجازي كل واحد كأعماله ") فخاف لما سمع هذا القول وترك اضطهادهم وأمر بإكرامهم .

ثم تولي بعده واليا أخراً فاضطهد المسيحيين وقتل منهم كثيرين وكان من جملتهم هذا القديس وقد عاقبه عقابا شديدا فازداد إلا ثباتا في الإيمان ، ولما أودعه السجن أرسل له القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي رسالة مملوءة تعزية دعاه فيها الكاهن الآمين والراعي الصالح وأخيرا وضعه الملك في ثور مصنوع من نحاس وأوقد النيران تحته حتى أسلم روحه الطاهرة بيد الرب وأخذ المؤمنون جسده ووضعوه بكرامة في الكنيسة صلاته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين
*


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2006)

*17 برمودة 

استشهاد القديس يعقوب بن زبدى الرسول ( 17 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس يعقوب الرسول أخي القديس يوحنا الرسول إبنا زبدى. وذلك أنه بعدما نادي في اليهودية والسامرة ، سافر إلى أسبانيا وبشر أهلها بالإنجيل فآمنوا بالسيد المسيح وعاد إلى أورشليم وباشر خدمته . وكان يوصي شعبه بتقديم الصدقات إلى الفقراء والمساكين والضعفاء فوشوا به لدي هيرودس فاستدعاه وقال له أنت الذي تدعو أن لا يعطوا الجزية لقيصر بل يصرفوها علي الفقراء والكنائس ثم ضربه بالسيف فقطع رأسه ونال إكليل الشهادة وقد روى أكليمندس الإسكندري من رجال الجيل الثاني قائلا ان الجندي الذي قبض علي القديس لمار رأى شجاعته علم أنه لا بد من حياة أخري أفضل . فطلب الصفح من القديس فقال له حييت يا ولدي ثم اعترف الجندي بالمسيحية فنال إكليل الشهادة (أع 12 : 1 ، 2 ) مع الرسول سنة 44 م ويقال أن جسده نقل إلى أسبانيا حيث يعتبر يعقوب الكبير رسولها ثم اعتقل أيضا القديس بطرس الرسول وأودعه السجن حتى ينتهي الفصح ويقتله (أع 12 : 3 و 4 ) . فضربه ملاك الرب . وذلك أنه لبس في يوم معين الحلة الملوكية وجلس علي كرسي الملك وجعل يخاطبهم فصرخ الشعب هذا صوت اله لا صوت إنسان " . ففي الحال ضربه ملاك الرب لأنه لم يعط المجد لله فصار يأكله الدود ومات (أع 12 : 21 –23) أما جسد القديس يعقوب فقد أخذه المؤمنون وكفنوه ودفنوه عند الهيكل. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين
*


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2006)

*18 برمودة 

استشهاد أرسانيوس مملوك سوسيتيوس ( 18 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس ارسانيوس مملوك القديس سوسنيوس وقد شكا والد هذا القديس إلى دقلديانوس الغلام أرسانيوس وقال انه يعبد المسيح وينكر عبادة الأصنام فأحضره الملك وسأله عن معتقده فأعترف بألوهية السيد المسيح ووبخ الملك أيضا علي تركه عبادة الإله الحقيقي وتمسكه بعبادة الأوثان . فاستشاط الملك غضبا وأمر بضرب عنقه أمام سيده ونال إكليل الشهادة . صلاته تكون معنا لربنا المجد دائما , آمين

استشهاد اوسابيوس وأبامون الشماس ( 18 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهاد اوسابيوس وأبامون الشماس. صلاتهما تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين .
*


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2006)

*19 برمودة 

استشهاد سمعان الارمنى أسقف الفرس و150 شهيد معه ( 19 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس سمعان الأرمني أسقف بلاد فارس ومائة وخمسون معه . كان هذا القديس في زمان سابور بن هرمز ملك الفرس . الذي كان كثير الجور والظلم علي المسيحيين ويعاملهم بقسوة . فكتب اليه هذا القديس رسالة قال له ان الذين ابتاعهم السيد المسيح بدمه قد تخلصوا من عبودية البشر ولا يجوز أن يصيروا عبيدا للذين يتعدون الشريعة . فلما قرأ الملك هذه الرسالة غضب جدا واستحضره ثم قيده بالسلاسل وألقاه في السجن فوجد هناك بعض المحبوسين يعبدون الشمس فعلمهم ووعظهم فأمنوا بالسيد المسيح وأقروا بذلك أمام الوالي فقطع رؤوسهم ثم استحضر القديس من السجن ومعه مائة وخمسين شخصا . وقطع رؤوسهم جميعا ونالوا إكليل الشهادة.
*


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2006)

*20 برمودة 

استشهاد القديس ببنودة من دندرة ( 20 برمودة)

في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس ببنوده الذي من دندره هذا القديس كان راهبا متوحدا . فظهر له ملاك الرب وقال له البس ثياب الخدمة الكهنوتية ، واذهب لمقابلة أريانوس الوالي . الذي كان قد رسا بمركبه علي دندره يجد في طلب هذا القديس . فجاء إليه وصرخ في وجهه بأعلى صوته قائلا " أنا نصراني مؤمن بالسيد المسيح " فلما عرفه الوالي أنه ذلك المتوحد ، الذي يجد في طلبه عذبه عذابا كثيرا ثم كبله بالحديد وطرحه في سجن مظلم . فأشرق عليه نور سماوي وظهر له ملاك الرب وشفاه من جراحاته وعزاه وكان في المدينة رجل اسمه كيرلس وزوجته وابنته واثنا عشر صبيا فوعظهم القديس وثبتهم فاستشهدوا جميعا بقطع رؤوسهم ونالوا إكليل الشهادة وغضب الوالي عليه فأمر بأن يعلق في رقبته حجر ويطرح في البحر فنال إكليل الشهادة .صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين

استشهاد السعيد يوحنا أبو نجاح الكبير ( 20 برمودة)

في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 719 للشهداء استشهد السعيد الذكر يوحنا أبو نجاح الكبير وقد كان من عظماء الأقباط في الجيلين العاشر والحادي عشر للميلاد . وكان كبير الكتاب المباشرين في عصره . كما كان مقدم الأراخنة في عهد الحاكم بأمر الله الخليفة الفاطمي . وكان هذا الشيخ الكبير يعاصر البابا فيلوثاؤس البطريرك ( 63 ) الذي تولي الكرسي من 28 مارس سنة 979 م إلى 8 نوفمبر سنة 1003 م .

وكان يوحنا هذا مسيحيا تقيا وبارا محسنا كبيرا ، ومحبا للكنيسة غيورا علي الإيمان الأرثوذكسي . ولما انتهي الحاكم بأمر الله من إفناء خواصه ومقدمي جيشه ، عاد إلى مقدمي الأراخنة ورؤساء الكتاب فأخذ منهم عشرة وعرض عليهم الإسلام وكان أولهم يوحنا أبو نجاح رئيس المقدمين ، فأحضره إليه وقال له " أريد أن تترك دينك وتعود إلى ديني وأجعلك وزيري فتقوم بتدبير أمور مملكتي " فأجابه يوحنا قائلا " أمهلني إلى غد حتى أشاور نفسي " فأمهله وأطلقه فمضي يوحنا إلى منزله وأحضر أصدقاءه وعرفهم ما جرى له مع الخليفة وقال لهم " أنا مستعد أن أموت علي اسم السيد المسيح وان غرضي من طلب المهلة إلى الغد لم يكن لمشاورة نفسي بل قلت هذا حتى اجتمع بكم وبأهلي فأودعكم وأوصيكم" ، ثم أوصاهم قائلا "والآن يا أخوتي لا تطلبوا هذا المجد الفاني فتضيعوا عليكم مجد السيد المسيح الدائم الباقي فقد اشبع نفوسنا من خيرات الأرض وهوذا برحمته قد دعانا إلى ملكوت السموات فقووا قلوبكم " .

وقد كان من أثر كلامه الذهبي المملوء حكمة أن تشددت قلوب سامعيه أجمعين وعزموا علي أن يموتوا علي اسم السيد المسيح ، ثم صنع لهم في ذلك اليوم وليمة عظيمة وأقاموا عنده إلى المساء ثم مضوا إلى منازلهم . 

وفي الصباح مضي يوحنا إلى الحاكم بأمر الله فقال له الخليفة : " يا نجاح ، أتري هل طابت نفسك ؟ " أجابه يوحنا قائلا : " نعم " قال الخليفة : " علي أية قضية ؟ " قال يوحنا بشجاعة وثبات : بقائي علي ديني " . 

فاجتهد الحاكم بكل أنواع الترغيب والوعيد أن ينقله من النصرانية فكان يوحنا كالصخرة لا يتزعزع ، وثبت متمسكا بالإيمان المسيح ولم يقو الحاكم - مع ما أوتي من قوة - علي أن يزحزحه عن دين آبائه . 

ولما فشل الحاكم أمام يوحنا أمر بنزع ثيابه وأن يشد في المعصرة ويضرب ، فضربوه خمسمائة سوط علي ذلك الجسم الناعم حتى أنتثر لحمه وسأل دمه مثل الماء وكانت السياط المستعملة في الضرب مصنوعة من عروق البقر لا تقوي الجبابرة علي احتمال سوط منها علي أجسامهم فكم يكون الحال في هذا العود الرطب .ثم أمر الحاكم بأن يضرب إلى تمام الآلف سوط فلما ضرب ثلاثمائة أخري قال مثل سيده " أنا عطشان " فأوقفوا عنه الضرب وأعلموا الحاكم بذلك فقال " اسقوه بعد أن تقولوا له أن يرجع عن دينه " فلما جاءوا إليه بالماء وقالوا له ما أمرهم به الخليفة ، أجابهم يوحنا بكل أباء وشمم قائلا : " أعيدوا له ماءه فآني غير محتاج إليه لأن سيدي يسوع المسيح قد سقاني وأطفأ ظمأى " وقد شهد قوم من الأعوان وغيرهم ممن كانوا هناك أنهم أبصروا الماء يسقط في هذه اللحظة من لحيته . ولما قال هذا اسلم الروح فأعلموا الخليفة الجبار بوفاته فأمر أن يضرب وهو جثة هامدة حتى تمام الآلف سوط وهكذا تمت شهادته ونال الإكليل المعد له من الملك العظيم يسوع المسيح ولم يذكر تاريخ البطاركة اليوم الذي استشهد فيه إلا أن المقريزي في خططه قال : " ان الرئيس فهد بن إبراهيم وهو أحد العشرة وزميل يوحنا بن نجاح قتل في 8 جمادى الآخر سنة 393 هجرية الموافق 19 برمودة سنة 719 ش و 14 أبريل سنة 1003 م " .

وقد جاء استشهاد السعيد الذكر يوحنا بن نجاح في تاريخ البطاركة ، قبل ذكر استشهاد الرئيس فهد بن إبراهيم كما أن يوحنا في وليمة أصدقائه وأهله الذين كان من بينهم التسعة المختارون الآخرون - لم يذكر خبر استشهاد هذا القديس في نفس اليوم الذي استشهد فيه الرئيس فهد فيما تكلم به أثناء الوليمة وعلي ذلك يكون استشهاد هذا القديس في نفس اليوم الذي استشهد فيه الرئيس فهد.

استشهاد الرئيس أبو العلا فهد بن إبراهيم وزملائه ( 20 برمودة)

تحتفل الكنيسة بتذكار الشيخ الرئيس أبو العلا فهد بن إبراهيم الذي نبغ في النصف الأخير من الجيل العاشر وأول الجيل الحادي عشر وقد عاصر أيضا البابا فيلوثاوس البطريرك (63) كما عاصر من الملوك الخلفاء الفاطميين الأمام العزيز بالله وابنه الحاكم بأمر الله .

وكان أرخنا أرثوذكسيا متمسكا بدينه مخلصا لكنيسته كثير الإحسان فلم يرد في حياته سائلا تقدم إليه حتى أنه كان يجتاز الشوارع راكبا فيليفاه طالب الصدقة فيمد إليه كم جبته فيجد فيه السائل خيرا جزيلا وذلك إمعانا في إخفاء عطائه . 

وكان هذا الرئيس من أكابر رجال الدولة في العهد الفاطمي حتى أن الحاكم بأمر الله قدمه علي جميع الكتاب وأصحاب الدواوين ، وأنشا الرئيس أبو العلاء كنيسة الشهيد مرقوريوس بدير أنبا رويس الحالي الذي كان معروفا وقتئذ بدر الخندق 

وجاء في تاريخ البطاركة أنه لما أراد الحاكم بأمر الله أن يجعل كبار الكتاب الأقباط يتخلون عن دينهم كان الرئيس فهد من بين الرؤساء العشرة الذين اختارهم لهذا الغرض فأحضره بين يديه وقال له : " أنت تعلم أني اصطفيتك وقدمتك علي كل من في دولتي فاسمع مني وكن معي في ديني فأرفعك أكثر مما أنت فيه وتكون لي مثل أخ " فلم يجبه إلى قوله فأمر أن يضرب عنقه وأحرق جسده بالنار وظلت النار مشتعلة ثلاثة أيام ولم يحترق وبقيت يده اليمني التي كان يمدها للصدقة في كل وقت سليمة كأن النار لم تكن منها البتة . 

وجاء في كتاب الخطط التوفيقية أن الرئيس أبو العلاء فهد بن إبراهيم كان ينظر في أمر المملكة مع قائد القواد الحسين بن جوهر وكان الحاكم بأمر الله يرغبه في ترك مذهبه بوعود عظيمة فلم يقبل فقطع رقبته وأمر بحرق جسمه ولكن الله حماه من الاحتراق ودفن في الركن القبلي من كنيسة القديس مرقوريوس إلى شيدها في دير الخندق .

وذكر المقريزي في خططه : وقتل فهد بن إبراهيم بعد أن أستمر في الرئاسة خمس سنين وتسعة أشهر وأثنا عشر يوما .

وقد انتقم الله شر انتقام من الأشرار الذين سعوا بالرئيس أبي العلاء فهد لدي الخليفة وغيروا قلبه عليه فقد كان علي بن عمر بن العداس هو الذي حرك قلب الحاكم بأمر الله عليه فلم يمض علي وفاة الرئيس فهد 29 يوما حتى قتل علي ثم قتل شريكه طاهر محمود بن النحوي 

وتحتفل الكنيسة أيضا بباقي الرؤساء العشرة الذين لما طالبهم الحاكم بترك دينهم لم يفعلوا ذلك ولم يطيعوه فأمر بتعذيبهم فضربوا بالسياط ولما تزايد عليهم الضرب أسلم منهم أربعة مات أحدهم في ليلته بعينها وأما الثلاثة الآخرون فانهم بعد انقضاء زمان الاضطهاد عادوا إلى دينهم المسيحي وأما الباقون فقد ماتوا وهم يعذبون ونالوا إكليل الشهادة استحقوا الحياة الدائمة.

استشهاد داود الراهب ( 20 برمودة)

في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد داود الراهب (ورد ذلك في مخطوط شبين الكوم بن غبريال البرجي من بركة قرموط) وقد عذب كثيرا ولم ينكر الإيمان ونال إكليل الشهادة سنة 1099 للشهداء . شفاعة الجميع تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما . أمين




*


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2006)

*21 برمودة 

التذكار الشهري لوالدة الاله القديسة مريم العذراء ( 21 برمودة)
فى مثل هذا اليوم نعيد بتذكار السيدة العذراء الطاهرة البكر البتول الذكية مرتمريم والدة الإله الكلمة أم الرحمة، الحنونة شفاعتها تكون معنا . آمين .

نياحة القديس بروثاوس قس أثينا ( 21 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس بروثاؤس اللاتيني هذا الأب كان من علماء مدينة أثينا فاجتمع بالقديس بولس الرسول . وجرت بينهما مباحثات أدت به إلى أن يؤمن علي يده فعمده وعلمه كل الفرائض المسيحية ورسمه قسا علي تلك المدينة وقد اجتمع هذا القديس بالقديس ديونيسيوس الأريوباغي وكان هذا من علما أثينا أيضا . وقد حضر هذا القديس نياحة السيدة العذراء وقام في وسط التلاميذ وعزاهم بكلمات منظومة أنشدت بالآلات الموسيقية ورد جماعة من اليهود والأمم إلى معرفة السيد المسيح (عن مخطوط شبين الكوم ) وأراد الشعب رسامته أسقفا فلم يقبل وقال " ليتني أقدر علي القيام بواجبات القسيسية " ولما أكمل سعيه الصالح انتقل إلى الرب الذي أحبه صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين

نوة الخماسين ، شم النسيم : شرقية ساخنة يومان ( 21 برمودة)
النوات

في اشهر الشتاء تتعرض الأجزاء المطلة علي البحر المتوسط لظاهرة تولد الانخفاضات الجوية الإعصارية التي تميز الأحوال المناخية في إقليم البحر المتوسط وتعرف في الإسكندرية باسم النوات. 

النوات :

هي اضطرابات جوية تنشأ عنها دوامة هوائية دائرية أو بيضاوية ذات ضغط منخفض وسط مساحة ضغطها مرتفع وتندفع فيها الرياح علي شكل حلزوني نحو مركز منخفض بحيث يكون سيرها ضد اتجاه عقارب الساعة .

في فصل الربيع هناك رياح محلية تعرف (باسم الخماسين ) وهي رياح رملية شديدة الحرارة تهب من الجهات الجنوبية علي الدلتا ويرجع سبب هبوبها إلي مرور انخفاضات جوية آتية من الغرب. ويبدأ الانخفاض الخماسيني في التكوين فوق واحة سيوة ثم يتحرك شرقاً صوب الدلتا فيشتد هبوب الرياح الجنوبية التي تجلب معها عواصف الرمال والغبار وهي لها أثار سيئة علي النبات بخاصة في محافظتي الجيزة والقليوبية . 

وتعرف هذه الرياح في السودان باسم الهبوب، وفي ليبيا باسم القبلي، وفي المغرب باسم السيروكو، والسولانو وفي شبة الجزيرة العربية السموم.
*


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2006)

*
22 برمودة 

نياحة البابا الكسندروس الاسكندرى ال19 ( 22 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 44 ش ( 17 أبريل سنة 328 م ) تنيح الأب القديس البابا الكسندروس التاسع عشر من باباوات الكرازة المرقسية وقد ولد هذا البابا بمدينة الإسكندرية من أبوين مسيحيين . ونشا في خدمة الكنيسة فرسمه البابا مكسيموس أغنسطسا ، والبابا ثاؤنا شماسا ، والبابا بطرس قسا . وكان بكرا طاهرا ولما دنا وقت استشهاد البابا بطرس دخل إليه الكسندروس في السجن هو والأب أرشلاؤس الذي صار بطريركا بعده وسألاه أن يحل أريوس من الحرم فأعاد حرمه أمامهما وعرفهما أن السيد المسيح قد ظهر له في رؤيا وأمره بذلك وأعلمه بجلوس الأب أرشلاؤس بطريركا بعده وبعد الأب أرشلاؤس يجلس البابا الكسندروس وأوصي بهذا كهنة الإسكندرية وأمرهم بعدم قبول أريوس وألا يكون له معهم شركة .

ولما جلس البابا أرشلاؤس علي الكرسي وقبل أريوس لم يمكث سوي ستة أشهر وتنيح ولما جلس البابا الكسندروس تقدم إليه أعيان الشعب وسألوه أن يقبل أريوس فأبي وزاده حرما وقال لهم أن البابا بطرس أمره هو والبابا أرشلاؤس بذلك ولما خالف البابا أرشلاؤس هذا الآمر نزعه الله سريعا من كرسي الرئاسة .

وبعد هذا نفي أريوس من البلاد فذهب إلى الملك قسطنطين الكبير وتظلم إليه من هذا البابا فأمر باجتماع مجمع الثلاثمائة وثمانية عشر في نيقية فاجتمع تحت رئاسة البابا الكسندروس الذي جادله وأفحمه ثم حرمه هو ومن يقول بقوله ونطق بالأمانة مع بقية الآباء ووضع القوانين والشرائع والأحكام التي لا تزال بين أيدي المؤمنين إلى يومنا هذا . وبعد أن رتب صوم الأربعين وعيد الفصح عاد إلى كرسيه غالبا . وكانت مدة جلوسه علي كرسي الكرازة المرقسية خمس عشرة سنة وتسعة أشهر وعشرين يوما . صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما , آمين

نياحة البابا مرقس الثانى ( 22 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 535 ش (17 أبريل سنة 819 م ) تنيح الأب المغبوط مرقس التاسع والأربعين من باباوات الكرازة المرقسية . هذا البابا كان من أهل الإسكندرية ، بكرا طاهرا عالما فاضلا . وقد رسمه البابا يوحنا شماسا فقسا فكان كل من يسمعه يطرب بصوته وبحسن نغماته في الصلاة وسلم إليه البابا البطريرك تدبير البطريركية ولم يكن يعمل شيئا إلا بعد أخذ رأيه ، وعندما البسه الاسكيم المقدس في الهيكل . صاح أحد الشيوخ قائلا : هذا الشماس الذي اسمه مرقس سيستحق أن يجلس علي كرسي أبيه مرقس لما تنيح البابا يوحنا أجمع الأساقفة علي اختياره بطريركا فهرب إلى البرية ولكنهم لحقوا به وأحضروه ورسموه بطريركا في يوم 2 أمشير سنة 515 ش ( 26 يناير 799م ) فأهتم بشؤون الكنائس وعمر ما خرب منها ورد أرباب البدع إلى الرأي القويم وأبرأ مرضي كثيرين وأخرج من بعضهم الشياطين وقال لبعضهم أن ما أصابكم حدث نتيجة تجاسركم علي التناول من الأسرار المقدسة بجهل ، فاحفظوا نفوسكم منذ الآن من الكلام الرديء الذي يخرج من أفواهكم . وفي أيامه استولي العرب علي جزائر الروم وسبوا كثيرين من نسائهم وأولادهم وآتو بهم إلى الإسكندرية وشرعوا في بيعهم فجمع من المؤمنين مالا علاوة علي ما كان عنده من أموال الأديرة ودفع في سبيل إنقاذهم وإطلاق حريتهم ومبلغ ثلاثة آلاف دينار وكتب لهم أوراق عتقهم وزود من رجع إلى بلاده بالمال اللازم له وزوج من بقي منهم وصار يعتني بهم وأهتم هذا الأب بكنيسة المخلص التي بالإسكندرية وجددها فأحرقها بعض الأشرار فعاد وجددها ثانية .

ولما أراد الرب نياحته مرض قليلا فقام بخدمة القداس وتناول الأسرار الإلهية ثم ودع الأساقفة الذين كانوا عنده وتنيح بسلام بعد أن أقام علي الكرسي عشرين سنة وشهرين واحد وعشرين يوما صلاته تكون معنا . آمين

نياحة البابا خائيل الاسكندرى ( 22 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 567 ش ( 17 أبريل سنة 851 م ) تنيح الأب القديس البابا خائيل الثالث والخمسون من باباوات الإسكندرية كان هذا الأب راهبا قديسا وقد رسم قمصا علي دير القديس الأنبا يحنس وكان ذا سيره صالحة فاختاره بطريركا وأعتلي كرسي البطريركية في 24 هاتور سنة 566 ش (20 نوفمبر سنة 849 م ) . ولما حلت أيام الصوم المقدس صعد إلى البرية ليقضيها هناك . فتذكر حياته الأولى في البرية فسأل الله ببكاء وتضرع قائلا أنت تعلم يارب أني لا أزال أهوي الوحدة وأني ليس لي طاقة علي هذا المركز الذي أنا فيه فقبل الرب دعاءه وتنيح بسلام بعد عيد الفصح . بعد أن قضي علي الكرسي سنة واحدة وأربعة أشهر وثمانية وعشرين يوما . صلاته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين

نياحة القديس اسحق الهوزيني ( 22 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح الأب القديس الأنبا أسحق . وقد ولد بمدينة هورين من أعمال شباس من أبوين طاهرين وكان اسم أبيه إبراهيم وأمه سوسنة وقد توفيت وتركته صغيرا . ثم تزوج أبوه بعد ذلك واتفق أن حدث في البلاد غلاء عظيم وكانت امرأة أبيه تبغضه فلا تعطيه من الخبز إلا القليل . فكان يفرقه علي الرعاة الذين كان يرعى معهم ويبقي هو صائما إلى الغروب مع أن عمره كان وقتئذ ابن خمس سنين وشعر أبوه وحل طرف العباءة وجد قطع الطين خبزا وشهد الحضور بأن الصبي قد فرق ما كان معه من الخبز كما رآه البعض وهو يربط قطع الطين هذه في طرف عباءته فتعجب والده ومجد الله لما كبر الصبي مضي وترهب عند رجل قديس اسمه الأنبا ايليا وأقام عنده مدة وبعد نياحة الأنبا ايليا مضي إلى جبل برنوج وأقام عند شيخ يدعي الأنبا زخارياس وكان أبوه يجد في البحث عنه فلما عثر عليه عند القديس وطلب منه الذهاب معه أشار عليه معلمه أن يطيع والده ويعود معه فعاد ومكث حتى مات أبوه ففرق كل ما تركه له وانفرد في مكان بناه لنفسه يبعد قليلا عن المدينة وداوم علي النسك والعبادة إلى أن تنيح بسلام فدفنوه في محل عبادته . ونسي مكانه وبعد سنين أراد الرب إظهار جسده فظهر نور عظيم علي قبره . رآه جماعة من الحصادين مدة ثلاثة أيام متوالية . فجاء المؤمنون ورفعوا جسده ووضعوه علي جمل وساروا به حتى وصلوا إلى مكان بين هورين ونشرت فوقف الجمل عن السير . فعلموا أن هذا بإرادة الرب وبنوا في هذا المكان كنيسة . صلاته تكون معنا . آمين



*


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2006)

*23 برمودة 

استشهاد مار جرجس الرومانى ( 23 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 307 م استشهد القديس العظيم في الشهداء مار جاؤرجيوس . وقد ولد بالقبادوقية من أب أسمه أنسطاسيوس وأم تدعي ثاؤبستا . ولما صار ابن عشرين سنة مات والده . فذهب إلى دقلديانوس ليتقلد وظيفة والده فوجد أن الملك قد كفر وأمر بعبادة الأصنام فحزن وفرق كل ماله وأعطاه للمساكين وصرف غلمانه وتقدم إلى الملك معترفا بالسيد المسيح له المجد وكان ذلك بعد أن رأي منشورات الإمبراطور فصرخ في وسطهم قائلا " إلى متي تصبون غضبكم علي المسيحيين الأبرار وتكرهون الذين عرفوا الإيمان الحقيقي علي أن يتبعوا الديانة التي أنتم في شك منه لأنه غير حقيقية ؟ فأما أن تؤمنوا بهذه الديانة الحقيقية أو علي الأقل لا تقلقوا بحماقة أولئك المتمسكين بها . فأشار الملك إلى مفنانيوس ، أحد وزرائه لتهدئته فقال له : " من علمك هذه الجرأة " فأجابه : " هو الحق " ثم بدأ يشرحه له ، فتدخل الملك وأخذ يذكره بالرتب التي أنعم بها عليه ويعده بالمزيد منها إذا جحد مسيحه فرفض بآباء هذه العروض الزائلة ولم يلتفت إليها فعذبه كثيرا وكان الرب يقويه ويشفي جميع جراحاته .

ولما حار الملك في تعذيبه أستحضر ساحرا أسمه أثناسيوس وهذا أحضر كأسا ملأنا وتلا عليه من أقواله السحرية ، وقدمه للقديس فشربه بعد أن رسم عليه علامة الصليب ، فلم ينله آذى ، مما جعل أن الساحر نفسه يؤمن بالسيد المسيح ، ونال إكليل الشهادة فاغتاظ الملك وأمر بعصر جاؤرجيوس حتى يسلم الروح فطرحوه خارج المدينة ولكن السيد المسيح أقامه حيا وعاد هذا الشهيد إلى المدينة فرآه الجميع وآمن بسببه في تلك اللحظة ثلاثة آلاف وسبعمائة نفس . فأمر دقلديانوس بقطع رؤوسهم جميعا فنالوا إكليل الشهادة . 

وكان بحضرة دقلديانوس بعض من الملوك فقالوا للقديس " نريد أن تجعل هذه الكراسي تورق وتثمر " . فصلي القديس إلى السيد المسيح فاستجاب طلبه . وأخذه مرة إلى مقبرة وطلبوا إليه أن يقيم من بها من الموتى ، فصلي إلى السيد المسيح فأقامهم الرب وبعد أن تحدثوا إليهم عادوا فرقدوا . وقدمت له امرأة فقيرة ابنها وكان أعمي وأصم وأخرس فصلي إلى السيد المسيح ورشم الطفل بعلامة الصليب فشفي من جميع أمراضه . وكان دقلديانوس مستمرا في تعذيبه فلما تعب من ذلك ومل صار يلاطفه ، ويعده أن يزوجه من أبنته إذا بخر للآلهة فخادعه ، جاؤرجيوس وأوهمه أنه قبل ذلك ففرح وأدخله إلى قصره وبينما كان يصلي سمعته الملكة وهو يقرأ المزامير فطلبت إليه أن يشرح ما كان يقوله . فبدأ يفسر لها كل الأمور من أول خلقة العالم إلى تجسد السيد المسيح فدخل كلامه في قلبها وآمنت بالمسيح له المجد .

وكان الملك قد أمر أن ينادوا في المدينة باجتماع الناس ليروا جاؤرجيوس يبخر لآلهة الملك , فلما اجتمع جمع كبير عند الأصنام وقف جاؤرجيوس وصرخ في الأصنام باسم الرب يسوع مخلص العالم . ففتحت الأرض فاها وابتلعت جميع الأصنام فخزي الملك ومن معه ودخل حزينا إلى قصره فقالت له الملكة : ألم أقل لك " لا تعاند الجليليين لان إلههم قوي ؟ " فعلم أن جاؤرجيوس قد أمالها هي الأخرى إلى أيمانه ودفعه الغيظ إلى أن أمر بتمشيط جسمها وقطع رأسها فنالت إكليل الشهادة . وأخيرا رأي دقلديانوس أن يضع حدا لتلك الفضائح التي تلحقه فقرر قطع رأس القديس جاؤرجيوس فنال إكليل الشهادة وأخذ أحد المسيحيين جسده ولفه في أكفان فاخرة ومضي به إلى بلده وبنوا علي اسمه كنيسة عظيمة شفاعته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين
*


----------



## ميرنا (31 مايو 2006)

*24 برمودة 

استشهاد سنا الجندى رفيق إيسيذيروس ( 24 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس سنا الجندي رفيق القديس إيسيذروس المذكور في اليوم الثامن عشر من برمهات وذلك أنه بعد ما عذب الاثنان واستشهد إيسيذروس فأبقي سنا في السجن إلى أن عزل والي الفرما وتولي غيره بوصية بأن لا يبقي أحدا ممن يعترف باسم المسيح . ولما سمع بوجود سنا هذا وانه من أكابر الجنود وانه كان قد عذب كثيرا ولم ينثن عن رأيه أمر في الحال بقطع رأسه ونال إكليل الشهادة وكانت أمه بجواره عندما استشهد فرأت نفسه صاعدة كما رأت نفس إيسيذروس وقت استشهاده سابقا . ثم أخذوا جسده وكفنوه ووضعوه مع جسد صديقه القديس إيسيذروس في مدينة سمنود وظهرت منهما عجائب .

صلاتهما تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين

نياحة القديس البابا سانوتيوس الأول ال55 ( 24 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 596 ش ( 19 أبريل سنة 880 م ) تنيح الأب العظيم البابا سانوتيوس الخامس والخمسون من باباوات الكرازة المرقسية . وهذا القديس كان قد ترهب بدير القديس مقاريوس وإذ تزايد في الفضيلة والعبادة عين قمصا علي كنيسة الدير واختير بعد قليل للبطريركية بتزكية الشعب والأساقفة واعتلي الكرسي في 13 طوبة 575 ش ( 8 يناير سنة 859 م ) فحلت به شدائد كثيرة واضطهادات قاسية . وكان الله يجري علي يديه آيات كثيرة وشفي أمراضا مستعصية . 

وحدث مرة أن امتنع المطر عن مدينة مريوط ثلاث سنوات حتى جفت الآبار وأجدبت الأراضي فجاء هذا الأب إلى كنيسة القديس أبا مينا بمريوط وقام بخدمة القداس وطلب من الله أن يرحم خليقته فلما كان غروب ذلك اليوم بدأت الأمطار تنزل رذاذا ثم انقطعت فدخل هذا الأب إلى مخدعه ووقف يصلي قائلا يا ربي يسوع أرحم شعبك حتى حصلت بروق ورعود ونزل غيث كالسيل المنهمر حتى امتلأت البقاع والكروم والآبار فرويت الأرض وابتهج الناس ممجدين الله صانع العجائب .

وحدث عندما كان هذا الأب بالبرية لزيارة الأديرة أن أغار عربان الصعيد علي الأديرة للقتل والنهب فخرج إليهم وبيده صليبه فحين أبصروا الصليب تقهقروا من أمامه وولوا هاربين (ذكر خبر هذه الأعجوبة تحت اليوم التاسع من شهر برمودة) .

وكان بقرية تسمي بوخنسا من قري مريوط قوم يقولون ان المتألم عنا علي عود الصليب هو إنسان فارقه اللاهوت فكتب هذا البابا رسالة أيام الصوم المقدس وأمر بقراءتها في الكنائس قال فيها " ان المتألم عنا هو الله الكلمة بجسده من غير أن يفترق عنه . ولكن الألم لم يقع علي جوهر اللاهوت . كما تضرب الحديد المشتعل نارا فلا تتأثر النار ولكن الأثر يأتي علي الحديد كذلك لكي تكون لآلام الناسوت قيمة كان لابد للاهوت أن يكون حالا فيه وبهذه الآلام كفر المسيح عن البشرية كلها " 

وظهر أيضا قوم آخرون قالوا أن طبيعة الناسوت ماتت وكان هؤلاء من البلينا مع أساقفتهم فلما بلغ هذا الأب خبرهم كتب لهم يقول " ان طبيعة الله الكلمة غير المدركة ولا ملموسة ولا متألمة , لا يمكن أن يقع الألم علي جوهرها ولكن اشتراك اللاهوت مع الناسوت في الألم كان اشتراكا أدبيا . ليعطي قيمة لهذه الآلام فتسدد دين البشرية لله غير المحدود ولا يمكن أن يكون هذا إلا إذا كان اللاهوت مشتركا فيها أدبيا بدون أن يتأثر جوهره ولهذا يقال : قدوس الله يا من صلبت عنا ارحمنا " 

ولما وصلت رسالته إليهم رجعوا عن ضلالهم واعترف الأساقفة بذلك أمام البابا وطلبوا المغفرة . 

وكان هذا البابا كثير الاهتمام بأمور الكنائس ومواضع الغرباء وكان كل ما يفضل عنه يتصدق به . ولما أكمل سعيه الصالح تنيح بسلام بعد أن أقام علي الكرسي المرقسي إحدى وعشرين سنة وثلاثة أشهر وإحدى عشر يوما صلاته تكون معنا . آمين
*


----------

